# My Cubing Journey



## ProStar (Mar 7, 2020)

So, instead of this being a thread working toward a singular goal, this is basically a chronicle of my life in cubing. So instead of just making a bunch of profile posts, I'll post progress, struggles, accomplishments, and basically anything in my cubing life going on right now. I'll start by introducing myself.

Hi, I'm ProStar. I started cubing in late August 2019 and joined the forums on October 27, 2019 under the name DarkSavage. The events I enjoy most are 3x3, 2x2, and OH, although I also practice 4x4, Pyraminx, Megaminx, 5x5, and Clock. My averages, mains, and methods:

2x2 - 3.5 Seconds - Valk 2 M - Ortega
3x3 - 18 Seconds - Moyu Weilong GTS3M - CFOP
3x3 OH - 29 Seconds - Moyu Weilong GTS3M - CFOP
3BLD - ~4:30 - Moyu Weilong GTS3M - M2/OP
4x4 - ~1:15 - Moyu AoSu WRM - Yau
Pyraminx - ~6 Seconds - Amazon Puzzle - Intuitive L4E
Megaminx - ~2:35 - Amazon Puzzle - Westlund
5x5 - ~3:45 - Yuxin Cloud - Yau5
Clock - ~12 Seconds - Qiyi Clock - Normal Clock Method

Here's a list of my PLL algorithms(the post below is from before I learned PLL):


Spoiler: My PLL Algorithms



Aa: x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2
Ab: x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R
F: R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R
Ga: R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R D'
Gb: R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D
Gc: R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 U D' R U' R' D
Gd: R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D'
Ja: x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2
Jb: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
Ra: R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R'
Rb: R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R
T: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
E: x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'
Na: R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R'
Nb: R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R
V: R U' R U R' D R D' R U' D R2 U R2 D' R2
Y: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
H: M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2
Ua: M2 U M U2 M' U M2
Ub: M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2
Z: M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2



(all last updated April 2022)


----------



## ProStar (Mar 7, 2020)

Here are my algs for 3x3 PLL, If there are any you'd recommend I'd be happy to try them. I'm especially looking for G-Perm algs.



Spoiler: My Algs



Aa: x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 (Learned)
Ab: x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R (Learned)
F: R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R (Learned)
Ga: None yet
Gb: None yet
Gc: None yet
Gd: None yet
Ja: x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 (Learned)
Jb: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (Learned)
Ra: R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' (Learned)
Rb: R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R (Learned)
T: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (Learned)
E: x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' (Learned)
Na: R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' (Learned)
Nb: R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R
V: R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F
Y: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' (Learned)
H: M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 (Learned)
Ua: M2 U M U2 M' U M2 (Learned)
Ub: M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 (Learned)
Z: M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 (Learned)



All of the algs with an x rotation to start I'll execute as a wide move, instead of doing a full rotation then doing an R move.
I'm slow on E and am not ready to use it in a solve.
I'll get Ra & Rb mixed up sometimes.
Occasionally in the heat of a solve I'll start(do the first move) of the wrong J-Perm, but I always correct it
For both Rs and Js, I know recognition and if I'm looking at it I can tell you which alg to use. It's usually when I do a U2, because for Js it looks like a different case before you AUF it. Correcting those will just come with drilling them
I'm using JPerm.net to practice my algs.
Also my Rb perm is kind of shaky


----------



## ProStar (Mar 7, 2020)

Since I just got my new 4x4 yesterday, I'm practicing it a lot now. I decided now is a good time to transition to Yau. Currently, I'm using a weird Redux-Yau mix, Centers->Cross Edges->3-2-3->3x3. I know it's worse than Yau, but I switched to it because I was faster at it than Yau when I switched from Redux. Starting now, here are my stats:

Yaudux(lol) average: sub-1:30
Yau average: sub-1:50

Obviously, my main weakness is the cross and L4C. My F2C and 3-2-3->3x3 are just as good, since I was already doing those. I feel like my L4C is really slow because I'm preserving the 3 cross edges. Cross is okay, but still pretty slow.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 7, 2020)

I use these G Perms








Mats Valk G Perms.pdf


G Permutation : a. Name:G(a) R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D' G Permutation : b. Name:G(b) R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D G Permutation : c. Name:G(c) R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 G Permutation : d. Name:G(d) R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D'. ...




www.docdroid.net


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Mar 7, 2020)

OK first off, learn the R-U-D G perms they are IMO easier to execute, the same difficulty or harder to learn than the wide movers, but easier to recognize because they all start with headlights on the left, If you look at the top speedsolvers they all use R-U-D. Secondly the Na perm that I use is the _first four moves of sune followed by J perm and then insert the resulting pair starting with a U2 _I am able to execute it faster but everyone is different_, _thirdly, where is the name of Felik's left sock did you get that V perm? go to Algdb.net and test out the top v perms or watch j perms video.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Mar 7, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I use these G Perms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are what I use, they are great algs


----------



## gruuby (Mar 9, 2020)

Just saying you average and use the same methods as I do in every event. (Except in 3x3, I use my own method)


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 9, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> Just saying you average and use the same methods as I do in every event. (Except in 3x3, I use my own method)


I thought you were switching to CFOP (or maybe I managed to convince you to consider other methods).


----------



## ProStar (Mar 9, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> Just saying you average and use the same methods as I do in every event. (Except in 3x3, I use my own method)



Cool, what is the method for 3x3?


----------



## gruuby (Mar 9, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I thought you were switching to CFOP (or maybe I managed to convince you to consider other methods).


I am. The method I use is a hybrid of beginners, CFOP, and some of my own algs.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 11, 2020)

An argument was going on in a profile post about methods, and my post was way to long to fit in the character limit, so I'm posting it here. Original post was made by @Etotheipi on @Owen Morrison's profile. @RiceMan_ was also involved.



Spoiler: Original Conversation



[double posts+ will be separated by an empty line]

*Etotheipi*
Why do you hate all methods but CFOP so much?

*Owen Morrison*
Not true. I like all methods I just think CFOP is the fastest.

*Etotheipi*
You have a great way of showing that you like other methods.

Why do you think CFOP is the fastest then?

*Owen Morrison*
Okay, CFOP might not be the fastest method, but there is no evidence to suggest that it isn't. CFOP has by far the best results in competitions, I know that Roux doesn't have as many users so there is a very slight chance that it is indeed faster than CFOP.

I like CFOP the best because it is much better for cubes like 4x4 5x5 6x6 7x7, and even if other methods were a little faster I would still use CFOP because it is better for big cubes.

I don't want to try to convince people who are using a different method to switch to CFOP, but it does upset me when someone says they are going to try to learn CFOP and 3 people immediately say they should check out other methods. Because, most likely the person learning CFOP has thought about which method and decided on that.

*Etotheipi*
I think most people saying they are moving on to CFOP from LBL havent tried other methods, and dont know there are other good methods

*Owen Morrison*
most people going straight from LBL are, but there are quite a few people around 15-30 seconds that use a hybrid method who most likely have thought about it more. My advice to any new cuber would be to learn CFOP after LBL until they average sub 30, and then try out other methods before making their final decision. If people have already made their decision we shouldn't try to change it.

*Etotheipi*
I think every new cuber should be aware that speedsolving methods other than CFOP exist, so that they dont think that CFOP is the only way to be fast.

*Owen Morrison*
But also that other methods are not as good for big cubes.

*Etotheipi*
Idc all that much about big cubes. I use Meyer for 4x4 and redux w CFOP for 5x5. But yes, CFOP is better than Roux for 5x5+

*RiceMan_*
CFOP is the worst method

*Owen Morrison*
haha prove it.

*RiceMan_*
ZZ have no cube rotation, lower move count, no F and B move during F2L.
Roux no cube rotation, lower move count and more efficient

*Owen Morrison*
Yet somehow CFOP has better official records?

*Etotheipi*
Here we go again... (I really think you dont need to hear this for the thirteith time Owen.) CFOP has more users and has existed for longer and thus has better results becuase it has more oppurtunities to do so. Roux has good records too, theres an eleven y/o in third for average who uses Roux, and Feliks has been cubing as long as Sean has been alive, and yet Sean is only .5 seconds away from Feliks.





Spoiler: My response



_"Not true. I like all methods I just think CFOP is the fastest."_ - Owen



_"Okay, CFOP might not be the fastest method, but there is no evidence to suggest that it isn't. CFOP has by far the best results in competitions, I know that Roux doesn't have as many users so there is a very slight chance that it is indeed faster than CFOP." - _Owen

Results based on a skewed distribution isn't real evidence

"_I like CFOP the best because it is much better for cubes like 4x4 5x5 6x6 7x7, and even if other methods were a little faster I would still use CFOP because it is better for big cubes._" - Owen

That's probably true, I'd agree that right now CFOP is probably best for big cubes

_"I don't want to try to convince people who are using a different method to switch to CFOP, but it does upset me when someone says they are going to try to learn CFOP and 3 people immediately say they should check out other methods. Because, most likely the person learning CFOP has thought about which method and decided on that._" - Owen

Not everyone likes CFOP the best. Some people choose CFOP not being aware that other methods exist. Some have tried other methods but chose CFOP(like me), while others tried other methods and chose one of them. It's all about personal preference, and people are just suggesting that new users explore other methods before deciding on CFOP. However, I don't think people should just go and say "CFOP SUCKS!! Just switch to ZZ, it's way better than all the other ones" (*cough RiceMan *cough*). They should suggest that the user explores multiple methods before making a decision

_"My advice to any new cuber would be to learn CFOP after LBL until they average sub 30, and then try out other methods before making their final decision. If people have already made their decision we shouldn't try to change it."_ - Owen

Why wait to explore methods? If they hold off on exploring methods until sub-30, then someone may decide to use Roux and realize they wasted a bunch of time. The best time to explore methods is when you're ready to learn a speedsolving method, because you don't want to end up wasting time working at CFOP if you end up liking others

_"But also that other methods are not as good for big cubes._" - Owen

That's true. When exploring methods, the user should be made aware that almost all main big cube, megaminx, etc. methods favor CFOP solvers greatly. Of course, there are things like 4Z4 and 4Trus, as well as direct solving methods for them to explore.

_"Idc all that much about big cubes. I use Meyer for 4x4 and redux w CFOP for 5x5. But yes, CFOP is better than Roux for 5x5+"_ - Etotheipi

This is completely irrelevant. Your personal preferences shouldn't effect everyone else's, just like Owen's shouldn't effect if someone uses CFOP

_"CFOP is the worst method" - RiceMan_

CFOP is *one of* the best methods right now, it has high TPS, easy lookahead, and nice (mostly)RUF F2L. It's also really developed

_"ZZ have no cube rotation, lower move count, no F and B move during F2L.
Roux no cube rotation, lower move count and more efficient" - _RiceMan

ZZ has a stupid amount of regrips because of RUL F2L, and beginners can't even plan out EO in inspection. You also need lots of algs to be great with it
Roux has hard lookahead, causing slower TPS. It's also hard to turn super fast with MU
RiceMan no grammar.

_"Yet somehow CFOP has better official records?" _- Owen

Congrats, Owen! You win most unscientific statement of the week! With the very small sample size for Roux, ZZ, etc., you can't compare results directly. Not to mention that earlier you said "I know that Roux doesn't have as many users so there is a very slight chance that it is indeed faster than CFOP_"_


I'd also like to mention that I use CFOP, but have tried many other methods(Roux, ZZ, Petrus, PCMS, Petrus-W, CFCE, CFEC) and decided that personally, I like CFOP the most. I still like all those other methods. It also may seem like I'm changing opinions(like telling Owen other methods are good but defending CFOP against RiceMan), but really I think that many methods are good, people should always explore other methods before choosing one, and that they all have their pros and cons. I also think that people should be made aware of the lack of good methods for big cubes and megaminx that favor methods other than CFOP. I also *know *that everyone should shut up about how CFOP has good results.



Edit: I don't have a beef with any of these people, so please don't take anything I said maliciously. Just because I don't agree with Owen or RiceMan on some things doesn't mean I'm angry-ing all their posts and not responding to them


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 11, 2020)

I said "Yet somehow CFOP has better official records" in response to riceman's "CFOP is the worst method"

I KNOW that CFOP has more users, I just think riceman's statement has absolutely nothing to back it up, so I added "Yet somehow CFOP has better official records"

EDIT: Also, I know it is skewed evidence because not as many people use other methods, I was saying that there is NO evidence to suggest that CFOP ISN'T the fastest method.


----------



## RiceMan_ (Mar 12, 2020)

CFOP has better official records cause no one used ZZ.
(btw im not a nerd like you) my main language is french and my second main languange is vietnamese English is my third language.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 12, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I said "Yet somehow CFOP has better official records" in response to riceman's "CFOP is the worst method"
> 
> I KNOW that CFOP has more users, I just think riceman's statement has absolutely nothing to back it up, so I added "Yet somehow CFOP has better official records"
> 
> ...


That's mean! English is literally his third language!
Maybe you have better grammar than him, but you don't speak 3 languages like him.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 12, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> That's mean! English is literally his third language!
> Maybe you have better grammar than him, but you don't speak 3 languages like him.



I don't have a problem with improper grammar, and I think it's cool he knows 3 languages. I just noticed the grammar



RiceMan_ said:


> CFOP has better official records cause no one used ZZ.



I know, even though I specifically said Roux, it applies to all methods



RiceMan_ said:


> (btw im not a nerd like you)



And that means...?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 12, 2020)

how come every single thread becomes a method flame war nowadays?


----------



## ProStar (Mar 12, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> how come every single thread becomes a method flame war nowadays?



I couldn't post it in the profile post


----------



## brododragon (Mar 12, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> That's mean!


Umm... You called Max an autistic try-hard, so you really can't be talking.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 12, 2020)

I think Riceman_ meant that he wasn't a nerd that had good english like Owen.
I think Riceman_'s "CFOP is the worst method" was a little exagerrated, as it's a good method viable for speedsolving.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 14, 2020)

Back on topic, I've still been doing 3x3+4x4. I got my first sub-1:10 single, and now PB is 1:09.13, with 3 solves sub-1:10. Hoping for a sub-1 soon! Also I finally got an Ao100, there's 125 solves in my session and my Ao100 is 1:32.00 because of many 1:45-2:15 solves in the beginning. Best Ao5 is 1:18.76, with best Ao5 as 1:13.86(which was quite lucky, I'll admit). Almost globally sub-1:30.

I'll be going to my first comp tomorrow! I'm competing in 2-5, 3BLD, and Skewb. I don't really care about 5x5 and Skewb even less so, and I do kinda(sorta) practice 3BLD. Hoping for a success! Apparently my 4x4 practice has improved my 5x5 solving, I did a couple solves between ~3:45-4:15, with an average of about 4:00. I used to average around 5:00, so that's cool  Skewb I'm around 15-25 seconds, purely depending on scrambles.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm back from my competition! It's actually still going on, but all that's happening today is 4/5/multi blind, FMC attempt 3, and 6x6. ~85 people signed up for the comp, but a lot of people ended up canceling. 41 people total competed, so really small comp

*3x3 Round 1*
Average: 19.85
Single: 17.58

Wow! This isn't insane for me at home, but I'd be happy with this average at home. Wasn't expecting this at all! My times were:

19.03+ - +2ed the solve, not sure how exactly I messed up the AUF. Would've been crazy to have a counting 17
22.21 - Meh
(17.58) - Amazing solve
(24.78) - Got nervous
18.32 - Another great solve

For a 19.85 average and 19th place in the comp, enough to bring me to round 2!

*2x2 Round 1*
2x2 went ok, I got a 6.24 average. I also ended up switching cubes with my judge by mistakenly, we both had a Valk 2M on the table(I was competing with it and he was playing around with it), and I guess I ended up picking up his. I dunno how to set up cubes and he does, so I just got a free setup for my 2x2 XD (Also he tried them both and decided the one I think is mine was better, and I told him the better one was his. So I didn't steal it from him, he decided he liked "mine" better). I really need to learn Ortega

*3BLD 1st Round*
Triple DNFed, nothing exciting. On solve 2 I was halfway through my memo, realized I did it wrong, re did my memo, couldn't remember anything, and ended up giving up and not even putting on my blindfold. It was a cumulative time limit so I wanted to have time for my 3rd attempt. Also Tommy Cherry got a 16.92 single, 6th in the world. I missed it cause I was solving when it happened

*Skewb 1st Round*
Isn't Skewb such a fun word? I got 17.15 average, which is good for me, and got an 8.10 on my last solve because I got a sledge LL. I'm probably never going to beat those times 

*4x4 1st Round*
1:18.73 average! This is good for me at home(not insane, but good), everything went great. Oh, and Sean Hartman got a PB single and freaked out 

*5x5 1st Round*
lol I suck at 5x5  cutoff was 2:30, I average incosistently around 4:00 

Solve 1: 3:47.34 - Solid solve, went great
Solve 2: 3:56.31 - I got to L4C(redux), then by mistakenly solved 2 opposite centers instead of adjacent :/ I ended up getting a good time, it probably would've been around 3:30 without the fail.

*3x3 2nd Round*

Didn't go great. Got a 22.13 average, and I got a DNF by the last M move in my Uperm :/


So, that's all my results. I judged literally all day, since they were really low on judges. I judged Tommy Cherry for 4x4 finals, and he was across from me for 3x3 finals. I also gave him a total of 3 +2s and a DNF throughout the comp lol

In the 3x3 finals, Tommy got his PB single of 6.18. The very next solve, the person next to him and the one I was judging(Sean Hartman) got his PB of a 5.89. Once again, he flipped out XD

Oh, also Cale Schoon was there, I didn't talk with him at all though(or at least nothing but reminding me to sign my name first, I forgot a few times throughout the comp. I was mostly good though)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 15, 2020)

Sounded like a nice comp


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I'm back from my competition! It's actually still going on, but all that's happening today is 4/5/multi blind, FMC attempt 3, and 6x6. ~85 people signed up for the comp, but a lot of people ended up canceling. 41 people total competed, so really small comp
> 
> *3x3 Round 1*
> Average: 19.85
> ...


Awesome! Do you plan on doing any more competitions?


----------



## ProStar (Mar 15, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Awesome! Do you plan on doing any more competitions?



For sure, it was awesome. There was a comp planned in a month that was ~2-3 hours away but it got cancelled :/ Based on when comps were in the past couple years, I'm hoping there'll be one in a couple months


----------



## ProStar (Mar 20, 2020)

Just got a great time with a 1LLL, 13.27. Here's the reconstruction:

Scramble: D2 B' L2 F U' R F' D' R B2 R2 D2 R F2 U2 D2 L' D2 R' B2

x2 // Inspection

F L U' F R2 D // Cross

y R U' R' U2 L' U L // 1st Pair

U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd Pair

U2 U R' U2 R y' L' U' L // 3rd Pair

U2 L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // 4th Pair

F R U R' U' F' // LL

13.27 Seconds, 43 Moves STM, ~3.24 TPS

Looking back there were a couple things I could've done better, most notably:

Should've taken out the pair while doing the cross
During the 3rd pair I should've done a y instead of y' to insert the pair in the back slot
The U3 for the 3rd pair

I did another run through of it(same solution, minus the U3) and got sub-10. Probably could've been PB, but still a great solve overall. I knew I was gonna get a 1-look OLL, but didn't expect the PLL skip


----------



## ProStar (Mar 21, 2020)

So, I've decided to become color neutral. Right now, it feels like while I'm solving there's nothing in particular I need to work on, other than the normal(learning PLL, back slots, more efficient F2L, turning faster while still looking ahead, etc.). I figured I might as well start working on CN, as it'll only get harder. I'm gonna do it one color at a time, starting with yellow. I'm slow, so I did an Ao50 instead of an Ao100 lol. Here are my results:



Spoiler



Ao50: 21.10

1. 17.22 R' U L2 B2 F2 U F2 D' B2 R2 U2 L B F D' B U2 F2 U' R 
2. 27.27 B' D' R' U2 R' D F' R B U2 F2 D' F2 D R2 D F2 B2 D' F2 D2 
3. 24.12 L2 D2 B L2 R2 D2 B F2 U2 L2 B' F2 L D2 L' B' D' F' L D' R 
4. 18.46 U2 R' B2 L2 D B U' F L B2 U F2 U2 F2 U F2 D' F2 U2 F2 U 
5. 27.64 R' B2 R' F2 R F2 U2 R U2 L2 F D U B' L' B2 F L' D' 
6. 22.91 U F2 L' F' D' B U' L' R2 U L2 B2 U L2 F2 B2 U L2 F2 L 
7. 19.57 F2 D2 R D2 L F2 R' B2 L' F2 R2 D' B D2 R B' L' U2 R2 D 
8. 19.54 U2 F2 D' L2 D U2 B2 U2 L F2 D' R' U2 F' L' D L' U 
9. 20.44 B' L F' B2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 L' D B' F' L D' L2 
10. 26.77 F2 U L2 R2 U' B2 L2 D U' L2 B2 U' L' F U2 B2 U' L' R' D' 
11. 24.88 L' F2 U2 B' D2 B' R2 B2 D2 F' L2 U2 F R D U2 F' R B' F2 U 
12. 20.51 R2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 F L' D' U L' R' F2 R' B R 
13. 21.84 U2 L2 F D2 B2 F U2 L2 B' D2 R2 B2 D L F2 U' F D' R2 U R 
14. 24.27 U' R2 D2 B2 D2 B' D2 B L2 B2 R2 B U2 D' L U2 B F2 U2 F' 
15. (27.71) B' L2 B' D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 D' B2 L B2 R' B' D2 F' U 
16. 23.60 F2 U' L' B2 L' B L F2 U' F2 D' B2 D F2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 
17. 23.39 F D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 D F2 R' B R' D F2 R' U' F' 
18. 25.73 D2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 F' L' U' L' B2 F D' 
19. 22.75 R U2 F2 L D2 B2 L F2 L2 R' B2 R' F' L' B2 U B2 L2 R' B' D 
20. 18.90 R D F R' L' D' B L' B R2 B' L2 U2 F L2 U2 F' L2 F' 
21. 16.55 U L2 D L2 U' F2 L2 U R2 U' B2 L' U L' B U' R' F' R2 F2 
22. 18.87 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 D L2 U' F L' R2 U2 B' D2 R' B D 
23. 16.16 D' R2 B2 U' L2 U L2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 F' U B2 L2 U2 R F2 R F 
24. 21.38 L2 R2 D L2 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 L B' U' R' D2 F U2 F D' 
25. 19.94 B R2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 D2 B2 U L' U F L2 F2 U L2 D2 F2 
26. 21.80 F2 L2 F2 R' U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R B' U' L2 U' L' U F' D' F' 
27. 22.01 L2 B' U2 B D2 B D2 U2 F L2 F R2 U L R' F2 U B D2 R2 
28. 16.89 D L' U' L2 F2 B R2 L D R2 L2 F2 B2 D F2 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 
29. 16.62 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 U' R F U L2 U B' R U2 B' U' 
30. 21.66 B D2 L2 B' F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B R2 F' D R' D' L' D2 F' R D2 R 
31. 22.03 R2 D F D2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D F U2 L' R2 U2 R' F' 
32. 21.08 L2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 D' R' U2 F' D2 U' L' B2 R2 U 
33. 18.71 R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R' D2 F2 R' D' B2 F' D L2 F' D R' U 
34. 23.05 B' L2 F' U B' D2 R2 U' R B2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 B2 R2 B2 R2 
35. 20.30 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 L D2 B D2 B U L D' L' 
36. 21.51 R2 L B' R' U L' F2 B' R D' R2 U' L2 U R2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 
37. 22.98 B L2 D R U' L F D' B U' L2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 U2 
38. 20.80 B2 U2 F' D2 L2 D2 F' D2 U2 R2 U2 F' D L' U' B2 L2 R D L' D 
39. 16.70 B2 D' F L2 D2 F U2 L2 F' D2 R2 U2 F2 L U F2 L2 F2 D' F2 
40. 22.05 L F U2 B U' B2 R' B L D2 R U2 F2 R U2 L B2 L' D2 
41. 19.53 F2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 U B' F2 L' F' R' D R' B' U2 
42. 22.95 U2 R2 F' D2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' F D' R D2 B' L' 
43. 19.40 F' D' L2 U2 B' L2 B' L2 U2 B L2 B2 R2 B2 R' D U L' B' L2 F' 
44. 21.26 F' D' B' D2 R2 B F2 L2 F' D2 B2 R2 D2 L' U B R2 U B' D2 
45. 18.20 U' F2 U L2 D' U' B2 L2 B2 U B2 U' F' U2 L F2 R' D' B U2 R 
46. 17.32 L' R2 F D2 F2 D2 F' D2 F' U2 B R U' R' F D' B2 F2 D 
47. 21.14 F2 U' D R' U2 L2 D B' R' D2 F' L2 F R2 D2 B2 U2 F R2 L2 D2 
48. 23.25 R2 B' D2 B2 L R U2 R D2 B2 R D2 F2 L' F D' U B U R2 B' 
49. (15.70) B2 R U D2 B R2 L' U2 B D2 L2 F' U2 R2 B L2 B' D2 F D 
50. 22.05 D2 R D' F R' B' L U' D2 F' L2 D2 F2 L2 F R2 B D2 R



Some good singles, and not many awful ones. Normal average is ~19, so I'm happy with 21.10 for my first 50 solves. Btw, these were my first 50 yellow cross solves, didn't do any of them before them.

Main weaknesses:
F2L lookahead
F2L recognition
Finding pieces in F2L
F2L.

LL is great


----------



## brododragon (Mar 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> So, I've decided to become color neutral. Right now, it feels like while I'm solving there's nothing in particular I need to work on, other than the normal(learning PLL, back slots, more efficient F2L, turning faster while still looking ahead, etc.). I figured I might as well start working on CN, as it'll only get harder. I'm gonna do it one color at a time, starting with yellow. I'm slow, so I did an Ao50 instead of an Ao100 lol. Here are my results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After yellow I would recommend going from most vivid colors to least vivid. Its wierd, but it works; In color neutrality you have to recognize shade instead of colors. Also, picture the cross color glowing.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> So, I've decided to become color neutral. Right now, it feels like while I'm solving there's nothing in particular I need to work on, other than the normal(learning PLL, back slots, more efficient F2L, turning faster while still looking ahead, etc.). I figured I might as well start working on CN, as it'll only get harder. I'm gonna do it one color at a time, starting with yellow. I'm slow, so I did an Ao50 instead of an Ao100 lol. Here are my results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might try becoming CN soon. I already get somewhat normal times with other cross colors, but I still mostly use white cross. @Owen Morrison @Micah Morrison I know both of you are really good at CFOP. Have any tips?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 21, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I might try becoming CN soon. I already get somewhat normal times with other cross colors, but I still mostly use white cross. @Owen Morrison @Micah Morrison I know both of you are really good at CFOP. Have any tips?


tips to become color neutral?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Mar 21, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I might try becoming CN soon. I already get somewhat normal times with other cross colors, but I still mostly use white cross. @Owen Morrison @Micah Morrison I know both of you are really good at CFOP. Have any tips?


I'm not fully color neutral yet, but one thing I've noticed is that you have to stay dedicated and motivated. At your level, it shouldn't be too hard to become color neutral.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 21, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> tips to become color neutral?


Yes


Micah Morrison said:


> I'm not fully color neutral yet, but one thing I've noticed is that you have to stay dedicated and motivated. At your level, it shouldn't be too hard to become color neutral.


What do you mean "at my level?" lol


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 21, 2020)

I am colour neutral and I think just grinding for a day or so (a couple of a hundred solves) will help you


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 21, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Yes
> 
> What do you mean "at my level?" lol


The faster you are, the harder it is to become CN. If you’re not used to even doing white cross, and are averaging like 1:50 with beginner’s, you can quite easily say, hmmm what if I try doing red instead of white! But if you’re averaging 7 seconds, it‘s very hard, since you’re breaking a lot of habits and routines you’ve been practising since you started.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 21, 2020)

Should I force myself to not use white cross?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 21, 2020)

Yes don't use white cross.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 21, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Should I force myself to not use white cross?



Yes. Also watch J Perm's video on CN:






tl;dr: Watch the video, it's worth it. He gives some tips and lets you know some stuff.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Yes. Also watch J Perm's video on CN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when the too long didn't read is longer than the message itself.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 6, 2020)

I've decided to practice some pyra. I'm a little tired of 3x3 and 4x4 at the moment, so I decided to shake it up. I learned L4E last night and am almost sub 10 with it now


----------



## ProStar (Apr 7, 2020)

I have officially decided that Pyraminx scrambles are stupid. I'm done for today, and with 55 solves I have times ranging from several 3 second solves to a few 10 second solves. I've gotten some really lucky scrambles, where the V was 3 or less moves from solved


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 7, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I'm back from my competition! It's actually still going on, but all that's happening today is 4/5/multi blind, FMC attempt 3, and 6x6. ~85 people signed up for the comp, but a lot of people ended up canceling. 41 people total competed, so really small comp
> 
> *3x3 Round 1*
> Average: 19.85
> ...


Quick question, what comp was this?


----------



## ProStar (Apr 7, 2020)

Focusing on Pyraminx and Megaminx for now, I'm averaging 6 for Pyraminx and 3:00 for Megaminx(with beginners LL). I suppose I'll have to learn 4lll for Mega, but any other tips? Also I finished an Ao100 for Pyraminx a while ago, here are the results:



Spoiler: Pyraminx Ao100: 6.70



Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-07
avg of 100: 6.70

Time List:
1. (9.79) B L U' R' L' R' B' R' u
2. (9.77) R' U R U' L U' B R' r' b
3. 7.92 L' U L R U L' R' U' r'
4. 9.42 R' U' B' L' R U' B R' l' r b' u'
5. 8.53 B U' R' B R U' L' B l r b'
6. 9.21 L R L B U' R' L B l' b u'
7. (9.72) R B' L R' L U' R B' R' l
8. (9.98) B' R' U' L U' B' L U B u'
9. 6.79 L' U R' L U R U R l' r b u
10. 6.34 R U' R B' L' R U' B l r b
11. 6.65 U' L' B' L B' U' L U' r u'
12. 6.52 U' B L U R' B' L' B' l b' u
13. 6.30 L U L U' R B L B' R' l' b' u
14. 6.91 R' B R L' R B U' R' l' r' b u'
15. 6.02 L' U R B' L' B' R' L' r' b u'
16. 5.69 R' B U B' R' U L R l r b'
17. 8.68 B L B' L R B U L' l r b
18. (10.29) U' L R B' L R B' L l b' u'
19. 9.17 B U' R' B' U R' B R B l' r b u'
20. 7.42 L' R U' B' L B U' R' L' r u'
21. 3.85 B U' L' R U B' L U' l r'
22. 8.23 U' R' U B' R L B' U' B' l' r b'
23. 5.47 B' L B' R' B' L' R U l' r b
24. 4.10 U R' B U B L' U B' l
25. 9.08 U R' B' U' R' U' R B' l r' b u
26. 8.77 U L B' U' L R' B U R' l r b' u'
27. 7.55 R' B' U' R' U R L B' U' l u
28. 6.53 R' L' R' B U B R' B r b'
29. 8.53 U L' B' L R' L B' R l' r b u'
30. 8.25 B' R U' B R' U R' L' l' b
31. 7.82 U' B' U R' U' L R' U' B' r' b
32. 8.88 L R' L B L' B U R' l' r u'
33. 4.68 L' R' U' R' L R' B R' l b' u
34. 8.65 U L R' U R B L B' l b u'
35. 6.79 U B L U' L R U L l r' b' u
36. 6.16 R' L B L' U' R' B L' l r'
37. (3.62) U L R' U R B' L' B' l r' b' u
38. 9.08 B' L' B' U' B R L U' r'
39. 5.59 L U' B' L U B' U R U' r b u'
40. 6.69 R L U' L R L' U' R' l' r' b u'
41. 6.68 R' L B R' B R L' U B' l' u
42. 4.46 L U' L R' B R' B R' l' b
43. 7.99 U L B' R' L' R' L R' U l r b'
44. 6.06 R' L U' R B' R' B' R' l b' u'
45. 6.68 R' U L B L U L' B' l r u'
46. 7.50 R U R' B U' L R U L' l' r'
47. 8.55 L R' B' U' B' U' R' B l' r u'
48. 6.81 R L R B L' B U R' r' b
49. 5.24 U' L B' U' R B R' U R l r' b' u
50. (3.80) L' B' U' L R' U R U' l' u
51. 7.90 R' B L B' U' B' U' L' U' r' u
52. 7.37 R L B U' R' L U' R B' r u
53. 7.76 L U' R' L B' L R U' r'
54. 6.67 L' R L U R L' U L' l' r' b' u'
55. 5.91 U R' U' L B U B L r' b
56. 6.31 U' R L U' R U R U' r' u
57. 6.95 R B' L B' L R L B' l r' b u
58. 6.11 B' L' R' L' B' R U B l r b' u'
59. (1.90) U B L' B L B' U B' l r' b
60. 6.92 U R B L R' U' L B' L' l' b' u
61. 5.48 L R' L U B' L U L' l' b' u
62. 4.47 U R' U' R' B R L U' l' r' b'
63. 4.64 B L R' U' R' B L' B' r'
64. 5.55 L' B' L U' R L U' R' l' r b u'
65. 4.78 L' B R U B' U B' R l' r' b' u'
66. 5.54 R B U' R' L' U' R L' l r' b u'
67. 5.75 R B' U R' L' U L' B' l' r b u
68. 5.88 R' L' B R L' U L' B' R' l'
69. 7.74 B L B R U' R L' B l r b
70. 4.00 B L' B U' R' L' R U' b
71. 4.83 R' U L R' U B U R l' r b u
72. 7.59 L R' B U' L R U' R u
73. 7.35 U' R' U' L B L U' R' l' r' b' u'
74. 6.01 B' U' R' B U' B U' B' l' r u'
75. 5.61 R U R' B' U L' U B u'
76. 7.38 B L' B' L B R' L' U r b' u
77. 8.74 L R' U B' R' U B' R l' r b u'
78. 5.39 L' R L U L B' U' B r' u'
79. 6.90 B R' B' L R' U R' L' l b' u
80. 4.21 B' R U R L B' U' B r' b u
81. 5.68 R' L' R' L R U' B' R l r' u
82. 7.02 R L' B R U' B U' R l' r' b'
83. 5.07 L' B L' R' B U' B' L' l' b' u'
84. 6.88 B R' U L B' U L B' l b
85. 7.81 L' U R' U L' B' L' R' l u'
86. 6.36 U' B U' B L B' U L R l r' b
87. (3.21) L R' U B L U B' U' L l b u
88. 5.28 L' B U' L' R' L' U' B l' r b'
89. 6.64 R L R' U L B' U L U' l' r u
90. 4.36 B' R U B' R' B' U R l' r b
91. 5.27 L' B U B L U' R L l' r b
92. 7.30 U' R' B' R' U' B' R' L' l b'
93. 7.27 B R' U' L' U B' U R' l b u
94. 6.81 R' B' R B' U' L B' L l' r' b' u'
95. 6.44 U' B' L' B' R' L U L' l' r
96. 7.79 U' B R B R' L B' R l' r
97. 7.99 U' R' B' L B' L R L' U' r
98. (3.05) R' L' R U' R' B' R' B' b' u'
99. 7.36 R' U' R U' B' U L B' L l r b'
100. 5.46 L U' L U B R L B l' r' u'


----------



## ProStar (Apr 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Focusing on Pyraminx and Megaminx for now, I'm averaging 6 for Pyraminx and 3:00 for Megaminx(with beginners LL). I suppose I'll have to learn 4lll for Mega, but any other tips? Also I finished an Ao100 for Pyraminx a while ago, here are the results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh dang Megaminx 4lll is 36 algs, any alternatives other than doing EO, EP, CO, CP?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 8, 2020)

you don't need any new algs for EP and CP, you can just use T perm , Y perm and J perm to permute the edges.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 8, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> you don't need any new algs for CO and CP, you can just use T perm , Y perm and J perm to permute the edges.



Are you sure I don't need new algs for CO and CP? Looking at CubeSkills, they don't look like any algs I know. FYI, currently I'll do EO with normal 3x3 4lll algs, then I'll permute edges with Sune(usually takes 2 algs), then do CO with sexy and CP with R U R' and R U' R'


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 8, 2020)

I do EO, CO, EP, then CP.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 8, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I do EO, CO, EP, then CP.



Yeah, that's normal 4lll. But looking at the alg sheet on cube skills, it seems like there are a lot of algs I don't know, so I'm not really sure what you meant when you said



Owen Morrison said:


> you don't need any new algs for CO and CP


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 8, 2020)

for CO, you just use OLL algs for 3x3, most are variations of sune, and for CP, I do a z' rotation and then pull out a corner with U' R' U drag it's right spot over and insert it back then with U' R U.

EDIT, also I meant EP and CP not CO and CP.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 8, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> for CO, you just use OLL algs for 3x3, most are variations of sune, and for CP, I do a z' rotation and then pull out a corner with U' R' U drag it's right spot over and insert it back then with U' R U.
> 
> EDIT, also I meant EP and CP not CO and CP.



Oh okay, so for CP you basically do what I do?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Oh okay, so for CP you basically do what I do?


that depends on what you do.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 8, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> that depends on what you do.



I'll put the LL on bottom, then use R U R' to take a corner out, do some D moves, then insert the corner where it belongs, then insert the corner that is now not in the LL, etc.

Edit: If you don't understand, just watch the very end of J Perm's tutorial, that's what I do


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 8, 2020)

I do that but I put the LL on the left to solve it.


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 8, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I do that but I put the LL on the left to solve it.


same


----------



## ProStar (Apr 8, 2020)

I jammed my middle and ring fingers on my right hand last night, and it's around 1:00 PM now, they still hurt and are swollen, I'm not going to be able to do anything other than OH for at least a few days . Oh, and I can also do 15 Puzzle apparently 

On the good side, I'm kind of going to be forced to practice OH if I want to cube at all, so I'm hoping that I start to like it, and I'm probably gonna be able to get under the 40 second cutoff at Southeast champs this year. Right now I'm averaging around 50ish seconds, although my times vary from 40-1:00. I'm not gonna bother learning any new algs, because I can do my H and Z perms fine. I am going to learn the RU U-perms though, because It's really awkward to do an M and U's, plus I need them anyway for bigger cubes. I can do all my algs except E-Perm fine, although I had trouble at first with the ones that started with an x/x' but I executed with a wide move. Oh, and I guess I'll start using fringing for 15 puzzle when I get tired of OH lol


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 8, 2020)

Make sure you know fingertricks, then just spam lots of algorithms was what I did. FRU are your main layers you turn for CFOP, so practise that a lot. T Perm works well, remember to alternate.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 8, 2020)

OH PB, first sub-40. Pretty good scramble.

Scramble: B L' B2 L2 R2 U' R2 D R2 D2 F2 L' B' R' F' R' F2 U'

z2 y D L' U R2 D2 F' D2 // Cross

y2 R' U R y U' L' U L // 1st Pair

U' R' U R // 2nd Pair

U2 y R' U2 R U R' U' R // 3rd Pair

U y' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th Pair

U R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL

x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U' // PLL


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> OH PB, first sub-40. Pretty good scramble.
> 
> Scramble: B L' B2 L2 R2 U' R2 D R2 D2 F2 L' B' R' F' R' F2 U'
> 
> ...


yellow would've been good too

y' x Rw' U D R' F' D R' // X-Cross + free Pair


----------



## ProStar (Apr 9, 2020)

lol crushed my SS comp PBs, they were all table abuse crazy. Got overall PB on solve #5 with 35.58! I choked so hard on PLL today, #2-#4 should've also been sub-40, got the Ua(the one I don't know RU, I use a beginner's alg with a bunch of F2s) the first two and then on #4 got OH amnesia for E-Perm, ended up doing 2-look there. #5 was a Y-perm, and while I didn't do it great, it was good enough. I need to get better with my PLLs for OH(I'm not gonna learn many new ones, just use the ones I have), and also really need to work on my F' fingertrick. I know a good one(use left pointer to push), but keep not doing it in the middle of a solve


----------



## ProStar (Apr 9, 2020)

Yet another could've-been PB: U L' D2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U L2 B' R F L' B2 L2 D2 R

Got an XCross into free pair, the 3rd was easy, and the 4th okay. After 2-look OLL, some solid E-Perm forgetting and an F2 U L R Ua-Perm got me a 41.26 :/


----------



## ProStar (Apr 9, 2020)

Sorry for so many posts in a row lol, but I just got a STUPID OH time: 22.43!! Solid F2L into FRURUF PLL skip, this is so stupid XD

Edit: Can't seem to reconstruct it, although there are a lot of good solves that came from it. Here's the scramble: L' F2 R2 B2 R F2 R' F2 D2 L U2 R2 D' B' F U' B2 F L' R B2


----------



## brododragon (Apr 9, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Edit: Can't seem to reconstruct it, although there are a lot of good solves that came from it. Here's the scramble: L' F2 R2 B2 R F2 R' F2 D2 L U2 R2 D' B' F U' B2 F L' R B2


Can you give me anymore details about it. I'm bored and want to try to reconstruct. For example, which cross? Do your remember anything about which XCross, which free slot, and anything memorable in F2L?


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 9, 2020)

I find that this E perm is the easiest for OH
*Long sexy y' triple sexy y R U' R2

*(sexy with R2 at the beginning instead of just R)


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 9, 2020)

I do D flicks with ring and D' as Uw with index


----------



## ProStar (Apr 9, 2020)

Ok, did some solves last night, here are the highlights:

I hate myself.

Heck yeah!

UGHHHHHHHHH

Oh, I can do 3x3!

Woah, 5 TPS!


----------



## ProStar (Apr 9, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Can you give me anymore details about it. I'm bored and want to try to reconstruct. For example, which cross? Do your remember anything about which XCross, which free slot, and anything memorable in F2L?



Didn't see this post, it was white cross and I'm pretty sure the XCross was with G/O


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 9, 2020)

Ok, now learn VLS.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 10, 2020)

Well, now my right hand is healed, but my left is now hurt XD

Actually, my left hand isn't really hurt, it just has a weird sore on the base of my left pointer finger, so I can't really do U' without it hurting. So I guess I'll have to take a break of OH lol. Once my finger is healed up though, I plan to practice:

3x3 & 4x4 - These are still my main events, but for now at least they're gonna take a backseat to other events I'm interested in at the moment. I'll pretty much always want to improve at these
Pyraminx - Averaging sub-7, very interested in it right now. Currently aiming for sub-5, but I may decide to go further after I reach that goal. Nothing big that I need to learn, just practice
Megaminx - Awful at Mega right now, averaging 3:00. Aiming for 2:15(cutoff at SE champs this year), maybe further once I reach that. Need to learn 4lll
OH - Fun, but not something I'm really interested in getting super fast at. Basically just want to get sub-40 globally since that's enough to make most cutoffs. Maybe later in my cubing career I'll try to improve it more, but for now that's not the case

Oh, and I'm also trying to get consistent at BLD but don't have much motivation for these long attempts with failure at the end right now. We'll see though



NevEr_QeyX said:


> I find that this E perm is the easiest for OH
> *Long sexy y' triple sexy y R U' R2
> 
> *(sexy with R2 at the beginning instead of just R)



Thanks, I'm gonna use that. Also I think you wrote it down wrong, it's Long Sexy y Triple Sexy* y' R U' R2

*Last sexy doesn't have final U'


----------



## EasyCuber (Apr 10, 2020)

Yeah I Know Im Sorry Know More Impersonating From Now On Im Going To Be Myself So How Do I change My Name


----------



## EasyCuber (Apr 10, 2020)

Im Not The Newest New Cuber


----------



## EasyCuber (Apr 11, 2020)

Im Sorry For Not Being Honest Can We Plz Start Over Im Really Sorry Im Only 14


----------



## ProStar (Apr 11, 2020)

EZCUBING said:


> Im Sorry For Not Being Honest Can We Plz Start Over Im Really Sorry Im Only 14



No worries, everyone makes mistakes 

Also, just so you know, there's an ability to edit posts, since people usually don't like it if you post multiple times in a row


----------



## EasyCuber (Apr 11, 2020)

Thank You So Much


----------



## EasyCuber (Apr 11, 2020)

You Can Just Call Me Dan Mates


----------



## ProStar (Apr 11, 2020)

EZCUBING said:


> ...So How Do I change My Name





Owen Morrison said:


> maybe you can get a moderator to change your name, @pjk



Typically, the only way to change your name is to buy the premium membership. IIRC it's around $10/month, but that may be wrong


----------



## EasyCuber (Apr 11, 2020)

R sure He will


----------



## EasyCuber (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## EasyCuber (Apr 11, 2020)

You Know Any ALGS For 7x7


----------



## ProStar (Apr 11, 2020)

EZCUBING said:


> You Know Any ALGS For 7x7



I don't own a 7x7, my NxN collection is 2-5 and a 9x9. If I were to get a 7x7 though, I'd just use 5x5 and 9x9 principles to solve it, since once you know 5x5 you can solve any bigger NxN(bigger nxns may have more difficult L2C, but you can still do it. Plus I'd be able to easily do L2C because of my 9x9)


----------



## EasyCuber (Apr 11, 2020)

ok Thx For The Tip


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 11, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Thanks, I'm gonna use that. Also I think you wrote it down wrong, it's Long Sexy y Triple Sexy* y' R U' R2
> 
> *Last sexy doesn't have final U'


Haha oops, makes sense I wrote it without a cube for reference.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 11, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Haha oops, makes sense I wrote it without a cube for reference.



yeah I do the same thing all the time lol


----------



## EasyCuber (Apr 11, 2020)

Your Names Andrew To


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 11, 2020)

I think he isn't on right now.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 11, 2020)

GanMan said:


> Hi Its Me I Just made A new Account





GanMan said:


> hi Im The Guy Who Said He Was EZCubing





GanMan said:


> Hey





GanMan said:


> hey Mr Prostar


Please edit your posts instead of spamming. Also, don't post about off-topic things.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 11, 2020)

GanMan said:


> idk how to edit my post


Press the three little dots by Report, Quote, and Reply and there will be a edit option.


GanMan said:


> idk how to edit my post





GanMan said:


> how am i spamming


It is almost never appropriate to post more than once. Instead, edit. Also, usually, just a few words is unneeded and can be equally expressed with reactions.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm gonna be learning 4lll for megaminx. Thanks to @CuberStache for letting me know that I don't really need all 40algs and telling me it's not as bad as I thought




EZCUBING said:


> Your Names Andrew To



Hi



GanMan said:


> Hi Its Me I Just made A new Account



Hi



GanMan said:


> hi Im The Guy Who Said He Was EZCubing



Hi



GanMan said:


> Hey



Hi



GanMan said:


> hey Mr Prostar



Hi


----------



## GanMan (Apr 11, 2020)

sorry for posting To Much im New To This Forum Thing I Usally Use Reddit And Twitter Sorry Ive Only Just Joined Should Post
Less Finally Figured Out How To Edit Post THX For Being Nice To Me And Again Im Sorry For Lying About Who I was


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 11, 2020)

GanMan said:


> sorry for posting To Much im New To This Forum Thing I Usally Use Reddit And Twitter Sorry Ive Only Just Joined Should Post
> Less Finally Figured Out How To Edit Post THX For Being Nice To Me And Again Im Sorry For Lying About Who I was


Also, why is every word of your posts capitalised?


----------



## GanMan (Apr 11, 2020)

Thats Just How I Type I Guess It Just A Habit I Have Is There Something Wrong 
With It Also You Can Do An (OH) Solve


----------



## GanMan (Apr 11, 2020)

I Need Help How Do I Create A New Thread I Want To 
Make A Thread On Famous Speed Cubers Like Mats Valk Max Park Feliks Zemdegs 
So How Do I Do That Love GanMan


----------



## ProStar (Apr 12, 2020)

GanMan said:


> Thats Just How I Type I Guess It Just A Habit I Have Is There Something Wrong



I used to have that habit



GanMan said:


> With It Also You Can Do An (OH) Solve



I'm not sure what you mean?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 12, 2020)

GanMan said:


> I Need Help How Do I Create A New Thread I Want To
> Make A Thread On Famous Speed Cubers Like Mats Valk Max Park Feliks Zemdegs
> So How Do I Do That Love GanMan


click "What's new", then click "New Posts", then click "Post thread"


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I used to have that habit
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean?


I think he meant to finish the other post, then said, ‘You can do an OH solve?’


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I used to have that habit
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean?


Recently I have a tendency to Write Capital In Every Word Like It's An Acronym but now i'm not because of one people's youtube comment. RIP habit : "Why do you write capital in every letter?, It sound rude"


----------



## ProStar (Apr 15, 2020)

I haven't been cubing _at all_ recently. I'm still always playing with a puzzle, but I haven't done a timed solve in close to a week. That means I haven't gotten around to finishing PLL or starting mega 4lll. I suppose I'll go learn the V-Perm


----------



## Mody (Apr 16, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I'm gonna be learning 4lll for megaminx. Thanks to @CuberStache for letting me know that I don't really need all 40algs and telling me it's not as bad as I thought


how can you learn 4lll on megaminx without 40 algs?


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 16, 2020)

Mody said:


> how can you learn 4lll on megaminx without 40 algs?


Practice using sunes and antisunes to solve it


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 16, 2020)

Mody said:


> how can you learn 4lll on megaminx without 40 algs?


learn 2 look oll, but dont learn CP algs, just use the beginners way of doing it where you hold gray on the left side and do U' R' U to take out a corner and do U' R U to put a corner into a specific spot.


----------



## joshsailscga (Apr 17, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> learn 2 look oll, but dont learn CP algs, just use the beginners way of doing it where you hold gray on the left side and do U' R' U to take out a corner and do U' R U to put a corner into a specific spot.



I mean typically each alg is going to be another look. If you're solving CP using that method, it's an extra look per U' R' U making that like an 8-look LL. "Look" meaning literally, I can close my eyes and do some moves and the next time I need to open my eyes to continue solving, it's another look.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 17, 2020)

joshsailscga said:


> I mean typically each alg is going to be another look. If you're solving CP using that method, it's an extra look per U' R' U making that like an 8-look LL. "Look" meaning literally, I can close my eyes and do some moves and the next time I need to open my eyes to continue solving, it's another look.



But it's a good compromise and it's not that slow because of how quick each look is


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 18, 2020)

joshsailscga said:


> I mean typically each alg is going to be another look. If you're solving CP using that method, it's an extra look per U' R' U making that like an 8-look LL. "Look" meaning literally, I can close my eyes and do some moves and the next time I need to open my eyes to continue solving, it's another look.


In that case I know full OLL because I have done all the cases so much that i know the cross case. Full OLL but almost all my solutions are very inefficient...


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 18, 2020)

joshsailscga said:


> I mean typically each alg is going to be another look. If you're solving CP using that method, it's an extra look per U' R' U making that like an 8-look LL. "Look" meaning literally, I can close my eyes and do some moves and the next time I need to open my eyes to continue solving, it's another look.


@Mody was asking how to learn 4lll on megaminx without 40 algs. There is no way to do that, but I was trying to give a substitute that was almost as good while only having to learn a fraction of the algs.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 18, 2020)

@ProStar could would you like to post some solves to be critiqued?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 18, 2020)

I'll gladly critique one or two solves (maybe more).


----------



## brododragon (Apr 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I haven't been cubing _at all_ recently. I'm still always playing with a puzzle, but I haven't done a timed solve in close to a week. That means I haven't gotten around to finishing PLL or starting mega 4lll. I suppose I'll go learn the V-Perm


I lost my main so I really can't cube my backup is some terribly lubed SpeedRipper cube that I just realized I lost today while writing this.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 18, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I lost my main so I really can't cube my backup is some terribly lubed SpeedRipper cube that I just realized I lost today while writing this.



Did it rip your times in half?




Owen Morrison said:


> @ProStar could would you like to post some solves to be critiqued?



Sure, here we go:

/* Scramble */
L F' U' F U R' F' B2 L2 U' B2 U' D' B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B' U

/* Solve */
R' D F D F2 // Cross

U2 L' U2 L U F' U' F // 1st Pair

L U' L' U2 R' U' R // 2nd Pair

U2 L' U L // 3rd Pair

U L U2 L' U' L U L' // 4th Pair

F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' // EO

U2 R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // COLL

U2 M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' // EPLL

// View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## brododragon (Apr 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Did it rip your times in half?


The only thing ripped in half was my heart when I realized how bad it was.


ProStar said:


> /* Scramble */
> L F' U' F U R' F' B2 L2 U' B2 U' D' B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B' U
> 
> /* Solve */
> ...


I thought you used CLL + ELL.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Did it rip your times in half?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




/* Scramble */
L F' U' F U R' F' B2 L2 U' B2 U' D' B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B' U

/* Solve */
R' D F D F2 // Cross - good cross solution, what I would have done as well.

U2 L' U2 L U F' U' F // 1st Pair - not bad, I would have done it a different way but I don't think your solution is bad.

L U' L' U2 R' U' R // 2nd Pair - good solution

U2 L' U L // 3rd Pair - good solution

U L U2 L' U' L U L' // 4th Pair - good solution

F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' // EO - I think you should start learning full OLL soon, but a good solution if you don't know it.

U2 R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // COLL - good

U2 M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' // EPLL - good

from this solve it seems like all of your solutions are efficient, which means that your lookahead is what probably needs some work. 

Do 25-50 slow untimed solves making sure you have absolutely no pauses the entire solve, after that I would recommend doing timed solves but still turing so slowly that you have no pauses. You should find that as your lookahead is improving you are able to turn faster and faster without any pauses.

Also you should start (if you haven't already) chipping away at full OLL.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 19, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> /* Scramble */
> L F' U' F U R' F' B2 L2 U' B2 U' D' B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B' U
> 
> /* Solve */
> ...



Thanks! Yeah, I'm trying to work on lookahead a bunch. Also I've been lazy and am still missing a couple PLLs, I'm going to learn those then dive straight into OLL


----------



## ProStar (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm the most indecisive person ever. I think. Well, actually...


So here's the thing: ZZ. I've known how to solve it for a few months, but I started playing with it recently, and I _really _like it. I love the concept of EO, and I think it's useful to be proficient at. So I'm gonna pull an @Owen Morrison and use it temporarily. I'm by no means going to switch to it permanently, but it's fun and I want to give it a shot.

I currently suck at EO, so I'm going to just be ignoring inspection time for now and make sure I plan EO in inspection each solve. It takes some time, but I'm definitely getting better. I did an Ao12, here are the results:



Spoiler: 3x3 ZZ Ao12: 22.16



Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-24
avg of 12: 22.16

Time List:
1. 25.13 F' R' L B' U2 R2 U' R2 F' L2 F R2 F2 U2 B U2 L U' 
2. 21.19 U B L F2 L2 F2 U2 F' L2 U2 F L' F D L R2 D2 B2 
3. 25.00 D2 R' D B R B' U' F2 B2 L' D2 R2 D2 B2 L F2 R F2 D 
4. 21.77 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U' B' L2 F U R' U2 B' F2 D' 
5. 21.34 R U2 L' B2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R' F2 U2 R2 B R' B L B' D U F R 
6. 18.38 D' B R2 B' U' D' F' D2 B2 R U2 R2 D2 F2 R' U2 B' D' 
7. (29.99) R2 D2 B' U2 F R2 F R2 B' L2 U2 D' R' F2 R' B R D' F2 L' B2 
8. 21.73 R2 B' L' F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F U2 B L2 F D' U' F' R' B' F U' 
9. (16.22) F R2 B' R' F2 D' L B' L' B2 R2 D B2 R2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 
10. 25.26 B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U L2 B2 U L B' D F2 L U L F' L U 
11. 22.71 B' D2 B2 L F D2 F D U2 L' D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R F2 D2 F 
12. 19.13 U' D2 L2 B2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 L2 D2 F2 D' L' D F D2 B2 F R'



A few sub-20s, and also *3 OLL SKIPS*. It's insane how easy of LLs I'll get sometimes. The 29.99 was disappointing, but everything else was sub-26, and I'd say I'm averaging around 23.

I'm still planning on learning PLL, but I'm still lacking motivation


----------



## brododragon (Apr 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> 3 OLL SKIPS


...And that's why EO is awesome.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 25, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I thought you used CLL + ELL.



My story with methods:

Started with Rubik's Beginners that required like 8 algs
Switched to CFOP
Switched to CFCE
Switched to CFOP
Testing ZZ
Still using CFOP


----------



## brododragon (Apr 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> My story with methods:
> 
> Started with Rubik's Beginners that required like 8 algs
> Switched to CFOP
> ...


My story with methods:

Beginners
Beginners with F2L
Partially learned 4LLL
Switch to Petrus because F2L is boring
4LLL

So yeah, I think you're the most indecisive person ever.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 25, 2020)

@WarriorCatCuber he has come...


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 25, 2020)

what is cfce


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 25, 2020)

what is cfce


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 25, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> what is cfce


You seem to have double posting issues, probably internet.

CFCE is CFOP, but instead of OLL and PLL, it’s CLL and ELL. CLL orients and permutes corners, ELL orients and permutes edges.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 25, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> You seem to have double posting issues, probably internet.
> 
> CFCE is CFOP, but instead of OLL and PLL, it’s CLL and ELL. CLL orients and permutes corners, ELL orients and permutes edges.


thanks


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 25, 2020)

brododragon said:


> My story with methods:
> 
> Beginners
> Beginners with F2L
> ...



My story with methods is :

Beginners variant (I don't use the regular LBL, my last layer is a bit different)
Switched to CFOP (4LLL) around 1 minute
Switched to Roux (for a bit, 2 look CMLL.) 2 minutes
Switched to CFOP (3LLL) (Full OLL and 2 look PLL) 30-40 seconds
I learned full OLL first just because I saw the PLL algs are longer in length lol
Now I use 2LLL for CFOP sub 20 with a few sub 10 solves.


----------



## TheRouxGuy (Apr 25, 2020)

*My Story with Methods:*

Some weird beginners method from youcandothecube.com for 4 years
BEGINNERS with 4lll
CFOP 4lll
Roux 2 look CMLL
Roux 1.5 look CMLL
CFOP 3LLL
ZZ 2LLL
CFOP 2LLL
Now I use CFOP 2LLL, some COLL and few OLLCP and average about 25 seconds


----------



## ProStar (Apr 25, 2020)

TheRouxGuy said:


> *My Story with Methods:*
> 
> Some weird beginners method from youcandothecube.com for 4 years
> BEGINNERS with 4lll
> ...



Why are you The*Roux*Guy?


----------



## dudefaceguy (Apr 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I'm the most indecisive person ever. I think. Well, actually...
> 
> 
> So here's the thing: ZZ. I've known how to solve it for a few months, but I started playing with it recently, and I _really _like it. I love the concept of EO, and I think it's useful to be proficient at. So I'm gonna pull an @Owen Morrison and use it temporarily. I'm by no means going to switch to it permanently, but it's fun and I want to give it a shot.
> ...


I've recently gotten interested in ZZ again as well. I use it for OH. It’s a lot of fun! I usually just switch to Heise at the last slot, but I’ve been doing 3-look last layer (COLL/EPLL) instead recently, just for a change of pace between blind practice. It’s so interesting learning about all of the ZZ variants (and reading all of the anti-ZZ rants that show up periodically).

I used to do a lot of OH solving on the train, but I haven’t taken the train in about a month obviously.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 26, 2020)

My Method history
Beginners
CFOP

Oh... I thought that list would be longer


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 26, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> My Method history
> Beginners
> CFOP
> 
> Oh... I thought that list would be longer


Slap Roux on to the end of that and you get my method history, it isn't much longer XD


----------



## 1cubealot (Apr 26, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> OK first off, learn the R-U-D G perms they are IMO easier to execute, the same difficulty or harder to learn than the wide movers, but easier to recognize because they all start with headlights on the left, If you look at the top speedsolvers they all use R-U-D. Secondly the Na perm that I use is the _first four moves of sune followed by J perm and then insert the resulting pair starting with a U2 _I am able to execute it faster but everyone is different_, _thirdly, where is the name of Felik's left sock did you get that V perm? go to Algdb.net and test out the top v perms or watch j perms video.



Lol whatch a pll's video on a pll


----------



## TheRouxGuy (Apr 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Why are you The*Roux*Guy?


When I joined speedsolving.com I was using Roux. Later I found out that I couldn't change my username. I used Roux for a long time and expected to use it for virtually forever. Then I chose otherwise and switched.


----------



## ProStar (May 2, 2020)

I guess I should update. I'm practicing ZZ, seeing what I think about it. I'm also racing @Etotheipi to see who can get fastest with ZZ in one week


----------



## PapaSmurf (May 2, 2020)

If you want any help with ZZ, just ask. It's cool to see people using it. Also, check out this site if you want up to date stuff on ZZ. https://sites.google.com/view/zzmethod/


----------



## ProStar (May 2, 2020)

Ok, I'm faster with ZZ OH than CFOP OH, but that's probably just due to my turning getting better since I started OH. I do EOCross for both TH and OH, but I'm probably going to use EOLine for OH


----------



## brododragon (May 2, 2020)

For ZZ OH can you just do RB, y2, then RB again?


----------



## PapaSmurf (May 2, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Ok, I'm faster with ZZ OH than CFOP OH, but that's probably just due to my turning getting better since I started OH. I do EOCross for both TH and OH, but I'm probably going to use EOLine for OH


Yeah, definitely line OH. cross TH.


brododragon said:


> For ZZ OH can you just do RB, y2, then RB again?


Yes, but why? You can also do line, RB, z, RB which is objectively better because z is faster than y2.


----------



## dudefaceguy (May 2, 2020)

brododragon said:


> For ZZ OH can you just do RB, y2, then RB again?


I was just messing around with doing Dw2 after first block for OH Roux, so I could keep doing Rw moves during second block. For ZZ I rotate so that I do left block on the U face with the line on the left, then rotate around and do right block as R. This gives me RUD moves for left block and RU moves for right block. I have no idea how competent cubers do it.


----------



## ProStar (May 2, 2020)

dudefaceguy said:


> I was just messing around with doing Dw2 after first block for OH Roux, so I could keep doing Rw moves during second block. For ZZ I rotate so that I do left block on the U face with the line on the left, then rotate around and do right block as R. This gives me RUD moves for left block and RU moves for right block. I have no idea how competent cubers do it.



I just do FB(best pair decides which block) then rotate and do SB. I can just do a z rotation to make LB RU, and RB is normally RU.


----------



## ProStar (May 5, 2020)

Dang, 2x2 algs are the best(followed by OH algs). I'll never understand why it took me so long to switch to Ortega. Here's my story with Ortega

Eh, I don't want to
LBL
LBL
LBL
LBL
LBL
LBL
Wait, I only need 2 new algs?!
Eh, nevermind. Maybe later
Eh, nevermind. Maybe later
Eh, nevermind. Maybe later
Eh, nevermind. Maybe later
Eh, nevermind. Maybe later
Eh, nevermind. Maybe later
Let's play around with 2x2x3! Hm, that solves corners with an Adj-Adj case
Wait, does that work on 2x2??
Heck yeah! _And _it's the most popular one!! I'm totally gonna learn Ortega!
Eh, nevermind. Maybe later
Eh, nevermind. Maybe later
Eh, nevermind. Maybe later
Eh, nevermind. Maybe later
Eh, nevermind. Maybe later
I like doing Guimond practice solves, I'm gonna look up the alg for the adj-diag case real quick so I can solve this
Wait WTH this is so easy!!
Wow, now I know Ortega
Practice 2x2!!


----------



## ProStar (May 5, 2020)

So I'm averaging sub-6 on Ortega, nearing sub-5. Still practicing 3x3 ZZ and OH w/ ZZ, but not doing much else.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 5, 2020)

ProStar said:


> So I'm averaging sub-6 on Ortega, nearing sub-5. Still practicing 3x3 ZZ and OH w/ ZZ, but not doing much else.


Me averaging sub 8 with CLL lmao. I never practise 2x2 anyway.


----------



## ProStar (May 7, 2020)

Almost sub-5 Ortega 2x2, almost sub-30 OH w/ ZZ.


----------



## ProStar (May 8, 2020)

Done with my first Ao100 with Ortega, 4.43. 2x2 is mostly what I'm focused on right now. What would be a good speed to start learning CLL? I feel as though I could get sub-4 Ortega, but it'll definitely take some work


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Done with my first Ao100 with Ortega, 4.43. 2x2 is mostly what I'm focused on right now. What would be a good speed to start learning CLL? I feel as though I could get sub-4 Ortega, but it'll definitely take some work


I was advised by @Micah Morrison to learn EG-1 first, becuase you are more likely to get an adjacent swap on the D layer than a solved D layer.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 8, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I was advised by @Micah Morrison to learn EG-1 first, becuase you are more likely to get an adjacent swap on the D layer than a solved D layer.


I don't get the logic behind that because when you are using CLL you don't try and make a face but instead make a layer.


----------



## brododragon (May 8, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I don't get the logic behind that because when you are using CLL you don't try and make a face but instead make a layer.


It's easier to make a bar then layer because there are more possible positions where it's a bar then face. And, they're both the same amount of algorithms.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 8, 2020)

brododragon said:


> It's easier to make a bar then layer because there are more possible positions where it's a bar then face. And, they're both the same amount of algorithms.


That is a good argument but it still seems odd to force an adj swap every time instead of making just a layer. Maybe there is something that I don't understand here but I don't see the point in learning EG-1 before CLL. I might just be ,looking at it from the wrong angle but im sure there is a reason most people learn CLL before EG-1


----------



## brododragon (May 8, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> That is a good argument but it still seems odd to force an adj swap every time instead of making just a layer. Maybe there is something that I don't understand here but I don't see the point in learning EG-1 before CLL. I might just be ,looking at it from the wrong angle but im sure there is a reason most people learn CLL before EG-1


It does make more sense to learn CLL before EG-1, and it is more intuitive to make a face then bar, but there are more easy bars than faces.


----------



## ProStar (May 10, 2020)

Finished up 200 solves in my Ortega session, here are the results:



Spoiler: 4.26 2x2 Ao200



single
best: 1.73
worst: 6.34

mean of 3
current: 3.86 (σ = 0.36)
best: 2.73 (σ = 1.07)

avg of 5
current: 4.03 (σ = 0.07)
best: 2.43 (σ = 0.58)

avg of 12
current: 4.08 (σ = 0.29)
best: 3.23 (σ = 1.02)

avg of 25
current: 4.01 (σ = 0.42)
best: 3.86 (σ = 0.89)

avg of 50
current: 4.11 (σ = 0.41)
best: 4.05 (σ = 0.82)

avg of 100
current: 4.12 (σ = 0.51)
best: 4.09 (σ = 0.71)

avg of 200
current: 4.26 (σ = 0.66)
best: 4.26 (σ = 0.66)

Average: 4.26 (σ = 0.66)
Mean: 4.23

Time List:
1. 2.57 F R' U R' F U2 F U2 R F'
2. 2.88 R2 F U' F U' F2 R' U' R2
3. 6.34 R' U' F' R F' U R' F U R'
4. 3.31 U F' U F R U2 F U' R2
5. 2.65 R U F U2 F' R2 F2 U R'
6. 5.38 R' U2 F R' F' R F2 R2 U2
7. 4.96 U2 F2 R2 F' U' R U2 F' R'
8. 5.15 U' F2 U2 R2 F' R' U R2 F'
9. 2.96 F' R' U2 F R' U' F2 U R2
10. 4.03 R U2 F2 U R' F2 U R2 U2
11. 4.88 U2 R' F2 U2 F2 U' F U2 F'
12. 5.68 U' F R U2 F U2 F U R
13. 4.51 F2 U' R2 U' F U2 F' R U
14. 5.54 U' R F2 U' R F R2 U R'
15. 6.15 F U F' R2 F' R F' R F2
16. 5.45 F R2 F' R U2 F R2 U' F2
17. 4.94 U2 F U2 R' U F U' R F2
18. 5.39 F2 U' R F' R F U F' U2
19. 5.25 U2 R U' F U' R U2 R F2
20. 5.35 F2 R2 F2 R' F2 R F R' U'
21. 4.98 F' R U' F2 U' F' U2 F U2
22. 5.88 U2 F' U F' R U2 F2 R F R2
23. 3.93 R2 F2 U' R' U2 F2 R U R
24. 4.14 F' U' F U' F' U R' F U
25. 5.83 U' R' F2 R' F R2 F2 U2 F'
26. 4.32 F' U R2 F' R2 F' U2 R' F'
27. 4.30 R' F U2 F U R' F R' F'
28. 3.94 U2 F2 R' U' F U2 F U R2
29. 5.23 U2 R2 F R' U2 F U F2 U2
30. 4.32 U2 F U' F' U2 F R F2 U F'
31. 5.03 U R2 F U' F U' F2 R F' R'
32. 4.19 U' R' F' R2 U2 F R' U R2
33. 4.24 U R' F2 R U2 F2 U' R U
34. 4.32 F' U' F U2 F R F' U2 F
35. 5.78 U2 F2 R2 U R2 U F2 R' U2
36. 4.72 R' F2 R' F U F2 R' U' R'
37. 5.98 F2 R F R' F U F' R U
38. 3.53 U' F' U2 R U R F' R2 F' U'
39. 5.90 F U' F2 U' F2 R' F' U2 R2
40. 4.88 F U' F' U' F2 R2 F' U2 F'
41. 5.68 U F2 U2 F' U' F U2 R2 U2
42. 4.21 R' F R2 U F' R2 F' U F'
43. 4.99 U' R2 F R' U F2 R2 F' R2
44. 4.42 F' R U' R2 U' F R2 U F2
45. 4.56 U2 R2 U' R U2 F2 R' F R' U
46. 4.73 F' R U' F' U F2 R' F' R2
47. 4.98 R2 F2 U' R2 U F' R' U R'
48. 5.28 R2 F' R' U R' U R' U' F'
49. 5.83 R' U2 F2 R U' R F2 R2 U
50. 5.80 U2 F2 U F U R' U' F R F'
51. 1.73 U R' U R2 U R2 U' R' U'
52. 3.05 F U' R U2 R' F R' U F'
53. 4.51 R2 F' U' R F2 U' F' U R2
54. 1.89 F' U' F U2 R2 U' F' R2 F'
55. 2.36 F2 R2 U F' U F2 U F2 U'
56. 3.94 F U2 R2 U' R2 F' R F R2 U2
57. 5.14 R' U' R U' F2 U2 R2 U' R U
58. 2.20 F2 R U2 R F U' R U R'
59. 3.59 R' F' R' U2 F2 R U' F R'
60. 5.00 U2 R2 U' F' R' U2 R F' R2
61. 2.73 F2 R2 U2 F' U' R2 U F' U2 F'
62. 3.01 R U' F U' R U2 F2 U2 F'
63. 4.69 U' F U' R' F2 R' U2 F' R
64. 4.51 F2 U' R2 U R' F2 U F2 U'
65. 2.76 F U2 R F R2 F U R2 F
66. 3.70 F U2 F' R2 F2 R' F' U R2 U'
67. 4.34 U2 F R U F2 R2 U' R' F'
68. 4.81 R U' F2 R F' R2 F U2 F'
69. 4.46 F R F2 R U2 R2 U' F R2
70. 4.64 F R' U' R F R2 U' F' R'
71. 5.13 U F' R' U2 F U' F2 U2 R
72. 3.65 F2 R F R2 F' U R U2 R2
73. 3.51 U' F U' F U' R' F U' F
74. 4.68 F R F2 U' F R' F R' U'
75. 4.88 U' F' U' R F2 U' F2 U2 R U'
76. 4.09 R' F U' R F R' F2 U R'
77. 5.24 F2 R F' R2 U R2 F' U F2 R2
78. 4.20 R2 F' U F' R2 U R' U' R2
79. 3.85 R' F R U' F2 U' R U2 R'
80. 4.50 U F' R2 F R' F' U' R2 U2
81. 4.82 U' F' U2 R F2 R' F2 R2 U
82. 3.32 F2 R2 U2 F U F2 U2 R' U'
83. 3.97 R2 F R F2 U' R F U2 R'
84. 4.59 F R' F R F U' R F2 U
85. 4.63 U' F' U2 R F R2 F' R' U2
86. 4.49 U R2 U' F' R U' F R' F2 R2
87. 4.72 U' R2 F R2 U2 F U' R U'
88. 3.45 R' F2 U2 F' U2 R F U' F'
89. 4.10 R' U2 F2 U' F' R2 F' R2 F'
90. 3.95 R2 F U F2 R U2 R U2 F'
91. 4.79 R2 F' U F2 R' U F U R'
92. 3.72 F2 R F' U R2 U F2 R' F2
93. 4.25 U R' F' R' F2 U R' F2 R'
94. 3.97 F' U' F R' U R' F U R' F'
95. 5.20 U R' U' F R U2 R2 F' U2
96. 1.78 F' U' R2 U F2 U' F R' U'
97. 1.90 F R U' R2 F2 U F' R F'
98. 5.33 U' F2 U' R' U2 F2 R F' U2
99. 5.04 F' R2 F U2 F R U2 R2 F2
100. 4.69 R2 U' R F2 R F R2 U F'
101. 4.48 U2 F' U R' U F U2 R' U2
102. 3.99 F' R2 F' R F' R F R' F
103. 4.69 U R' U' F2 U R' U2 F' R2
104. 3.83 U F' R U' R U R' U F2
105. 3.81 R' U' R F' R F2 R' F2 R2
106. 2.33 U R' U' F' U F' U R F'
107. 4.39 R' F R2 F' R U' R2 U F'
108. 4.99 R F' R U' R F2 U R' F2
109. 4.18 U2 F2 U' F' U F R' U2 R2
110. 4.20 F' R2 F2 R2 U' F R F' U
111. 3.83 F2 U' R2 U F2 U F R' U2 R
112. 3.63  U2 R2 U R F' R2 U' R' U2
113. 4.45 R2 F R F U2 R' F' U2 R2
114. 4.02 R' F' U' F2 U' F R' F' U2
115. 3.88 R2 F' R U F U' F R2 U2
116. 4.73 F U' R F2 U F2 U R' F2 R
117. 4.86 F U R' U R U' R2 U' F'
118. 4.90 F' R F2 R F2 U R' U F' R2
119. 3.68 F' R' F' U F2 R2 F' U F' U2
120. 3.89 R U' R U2 F U2 F2 R U' R'
121. 4.84 U2 R F' U F R2 F R' U
122. 3.82 R' U' F2 R2 F' R U2 F2 U'
123. 3.12 R F' R U2 F R' U2 R' U F'
124. 3.52 U F2 R' F R F2 R2 F' U
125. 4.93 F U2 F' R U2 R U F U'
126. 3.31 F' U F2 R2 F2 R F' U R'
127. 3.42 U' F2 R' F U2 F2 U' R U
128. 4.97 U F2 R U F2 U2 R U' F
129. 4.69 U' R' F R2 F U' F2 U R'
130. 4.98 U2 F' R2 U' R U F R' F'
131. 4.75 U2 F' U R' F' U2 F' R2 F'
132. 3.68 U2 R' U' F R' F' U R2 F'
133. 3.42 U2 R2 U R' U F2 U2 R2 U2
134. 4.46 F2 U2 R F' R' F R' U2 R'
135. 2.32 R U F' U2 R F' R2 F U2
136. 3.84 F U R' F' U2 R F' R U2 R'
137. 4.99 U2 F2 R2 U R' U' R2 U' F R2
138. 2.64 F2 R' U' F2 R U' R' F R U'
139. 4.50 U2 R F' R' F R' F U' F'
140. 3.56 U F2 U' F R' U2 F' R' F'
141. 4.89 F2 U F R2 U' R' F' U2 F2
142. 4.65 F' R F' R' F' U2 F2 U' F
143. 4.34 R2 F U F U2 F2 R' F' U2 F2
144. 4.88 R U F U' R2 U R' U R'
145. 4.71 U2 F' U R2 F R2 U2 F U2
146. 4.48 R2 U2 F R2 F R U' F U2
147. 3.86 R' F2 R2 U' F' R2 U' F R2
148. 3.67 F' R F' R2 F2 U R' F U
149. 2.24 F2 U2 R' F' U R2 F' U F' R'
150. 3.97 U2 F' U' R' F R2 F' U F U
151. 3.75 F2 U' R' F2 R' U R F2 U2
152. 3.91 U' F2 U' R2 F U2 F' R F2
153. 4.77 U2 F' R U' R U' F R U2
154. 4.33 R' F' R' U F' U F2 U2 F'
155. 3.93 U R' U F2 U R U2 R U2
156. 3.91 F' R U R' F U' R U2 F
157. 4.33 R2 U' F' R U F2 R' U' R
158. 4.82 R' U2 R2 U' F' U R F2 U2 F'
159. 4.13 U F R' U R' U R2 F2 U
160. 3.79 F R U' F2 U R2 F R' F'
161. 3.67 U2 F2 U' F U2 R' F' R U F2
162. 4.66 U2 R' F' R U2 F' R2 F2 R'
163. 3.65 R F' R' F U' F' U R' U
164. 4.77 R U2 F U' F U2 R2 F U'
165. 4.96 U' R' F' R U2 F2 R2 F' R'
166. 3.85 U R2 F U2 F2 R F' R2 U2
167. 4.06 R U' R2 F2 U2 F' R' U F
168. 4.47 F' U2 R F R U F2 U2 R2
169. 4.65 U R' F2 U2 R F' R U2 R'
170. 2.84 R U' F' R2 F R' F U' R
171. 4.10 R2 U F' U' R' F R U' R'
172. 3.95 F2 U F' U' F2 U2 F' U R2
173. 3.80 F U2 F' R F2 R' U R2 F
174. 4.72 F' U F U' R2 U F' R2 U2 R'
175. 4.77 R U' F2 R' F2 R' F U2 F'
176. 2.68 F' U2 R' F U' F2 U F' R'
177. 3.86 R U2 F U2 F R' F2 R F' R2
178. 2.75 U R2 F' R F U R' F2 R2
179. 4.62 U R U' R2 F2 U2 R' U' F2
180. 4.59 R' F R U' R2 U R2 F2 R'
181. 3.56 U F2 U' F' R2 F U' R U2
182. 4.99 F2 R' F R' U R' F' U2 F' U'
183. 4.53 F' R' F R2 U R' U F' U'
184. 4.49 F R' U' F U R' U R2 F2
185. 3.94 R' U F U' F' U2 F R' U
186. 3.54 U R' F2 R' U R' U' R F
187. 3.67 F R' U2 F2 R F' U' R U' F2
188. 3.67 U F' R2 U' R F R U' F' U2
189. 4.06 U R2 U2 R' F R F2 U2 F2
190. 3.97 U R' U R' F R F R2 U
191. 4.37 U2 F R U2 F' R U' F' U
192. 4.50 U R2 U F' U2 F2 U' R' F
193. 3.06 R2 U F' U2 R' U2 R' F2 U'
194. 3.99 U2 F U F' R2 U2 F2 R2 F'
195. 4.33 U2 R U F' R U' F' U R2
196. 3.95 R F2 R F2 U' R F2 U2 R'
197. 4.52 R F' R U' R2 F' R U' F'
198. 3.45 R2 F' R U' R2 F' R F' R'
199. 4.04 R' F R' F' R2 F R F' U
200. 4.09 U2 F U2 R' F2 U' R F R2



I'm definitely sub-5, hoping to break sub-4 soon. I don't feel a need to learn CLL, as I'm still improving with Ortega. Plus I still haven't finished PLL lol


----------



## ProStar (May 11, 2020)

Ok I've officially switched to ZZ for 3x3. Although I want to do like 50 solves with CFOP to get my session up to 1k solves lol


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 11, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Ok I've officially switched to ZZ for 3x3. Although I want to do like 50 solves with CFOP to get my session up to 1k solves lol


What do you average with ZZ right now?


----------



## ProStar (May 11, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> What do you average with ZZ right now?



Here's my session:



Spoiler: 3x3 ZZ Session



Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-11
solves/total: 76/76

single
best: 14.28
worst: 29.99

mean of 3
current: 19.91 (σ = 1.36)
best: 17.78 (σ = 1.03)

avg of 5
current: 19.91 (σ = 1.36)
best: 18.29 (σ = 2.03)

avg of 12
current: 19.34 (σ = 1.76)
best: 19.07 (σ = 1.86)

avg of 25
current: 19.82 (σ = 2.07)
best: 19.75 (σ = 2.09)

avg of 50
current: 21.05 (σ = 2.56)
best: 21.05 (σ = 2.56)

Average: 21.39 (σ = 2.60)
Mean: 21.39

Time List:
1. 25.13 F' R' L B' U2 R2 U' R2 F' L2 F R2 F2 U2 B U2 L U' 
2. 21.19 U B L F2 L2 F2 U2 F' L2 U2 F L' F D L R2 D2 B2 
3. 25.00 D2 R' D B R B' U' F2 B2 L' D2 R2 D2 B2 L F2 R F2 D 
4. 21.77 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U' B' L2 F U R' U2 B' F2 D' 
5. 21.34 R U2 L' B2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R' F2 U2 R2 B R' B L B' D U F R 
6. 18.38 D' B R2 B' U' D' F' D2 B2 R U2 R2 D2 F2 R' U2 B' D' 
7. 29.99 R2 D2 B' U2 F R2 F R2 B' L2 U2 D' R' F2 R' B R D' F2 L' B2 
8. 21.73 R2 B' L' F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F U2 B L2 F D' U' F' R' B' F U' 
9. 16.22 F R2 B' R' F2 D' L B' L' B2 R2 D B2 R2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 
10. 25.26 B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U L2 B2 U L B' D F2 L U L F' L U 
11. 22.71 B' D2 B2 L F D2 F D U2 L' D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R F2 D2 F 
12. 19.13 U' D2 L2 B2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 L2 D2 F2 D' L' D F D2 B2 F R' 
13. 17.76 F L2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 R' B' R2 F' L F2 D L' R' 
14. 20.19 R2 D2 F2 D2 L B2 L' R' U2 F2 R F D' F2 L2 B2 R B F' D 
15. 18.97 R D2 R2 D2 B2 R' D2 B2 D2 L' F R' D2 U F D2 U2 L2 D L' 
16. 19.16 B' U B2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 B R' F' U' R2 U F L2 B 
17. 21.25 U2 L2 B2 U2 F' D2 L2 F' D2 B2 R' D' U2 B F2 R B2 R2 D F2 
18. 25.92 U D' L2 D' F' D' R2 U F' D2 B2 D2 R' L2 U2 F2 L B2 R L2 
19. 19.21 U2 L' D' B R2 B2 D2 F D2 B R2 D2 U2 B2 U' F L' R' D' L' B 
20. 24.00 B2 L2 B2 D U F2 R2 D L2 D2 B R2 F' D' U R D' B' L' B2 
21. 25.00 R F' L D L B U' D2 R U' R2 U' B2 U R2 L2 U F2 D B2 L2 
22. 27.08 L' D' B' U2 F D F' R' B' U2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 B2 R2 F' R 
23. 24.81 L U2 L2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 D F U B F2 R B L2 F' 
24. 19.44 U F2 D L2 B2 U B2 U L2 D F2 R' B' D' U' L' U2 F' R 
25. 24.80 B2 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 B' F' L2 D' B' D2 U F R D L R B 
26. 20.58 U' R' U2 L D2 R U2 L D2 U2 B2 U2 R' D' B F2 U2 R' U' R' 
27. 24.61 F B2 L2 D2 B2 L D2 F2 L B2 D2 B2 R2 B' L2 D L2 R D' U R' 
28. 19.29 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 R2 U2 R D2 U L F R' U' F' U 
29. 20.52 U2 B2 R2 U2 B' U2 B2 L2 D2 F D2 R2 D' R' B2 R' B' D2 U2 R' D 
30. 24.90 D2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F' R' D B' R2 U2 L D U2 
31. 23.59 L' B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R' B2 L2 D2 B2 R' D' L U2 R2 D2 F' D' B' L2 
32. 20.28 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U R' F' R2 B' R' D U R2 B2 
33. 21.09 D B2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 B U2 R' U' B' D F R2 U R 
34. 24.98 U2 R F2 R D2 B' D' B' R2 B2 D L2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 D B 
35. 20.96 U L U L2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' L2 U L2 U' B' U2 L R D L' U' 
36. 25.30[New alg, could've been a 23ish] D2 B2 U' F U' D' F2 U2 F2 L F2 B2 U2 R L2 D2 B' R2 
37. 24.21 F2 R2 D2 B R2 B' D2 B' L2 R2 B2 D2 L' D F D2 R U B' R F' 
38. 23.13 U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 B' R' F2 D L2 B2 L U R 
39. 19.89 R2 B' U2 B2 U F2 R' F R2 B2 L2 D2 B U2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 L 
40. 20.23 F' L2 F' U2 F U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R D F2 D' U B' R' F2 D2 
41. 22.40 B' L' D B2 R' D2 F U2 L' F' D2 B L2 B' L2 U2 D2 F' R2 U2 
42. 14.28 L D L2 F' D' R U F L F2 B2 L2 B2 R' B2 R U2 L' U' 
43. 25.49[Huge pauses in F2L, new alg] U' R F U2 B2 L2 B U2 B2 U2 R2 F R2 F L B D' U' R2 B D 
44. 16.42 L2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' R F2 L' D L2 U F' D' F2 
45. 22.22 D' L2 F' D L2 D L F R B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 R2 F 
46. 25.04 R2 U' L2 F U2 L2 R2 F D2 F' U2 B U2 F2 L' U L2 R U2 B2 F 
47. 23.55 U2 F2 R' U2 L' D2 L' U2 L B2 L F2 B' D B2 R2 B R' F U 
48. 20.17 R B' R2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 U L' U F2 D2 F R2 D2 
49. 24.08 L2 U L' U' L' F' D L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 B U2 B' R2 B2 
50. 24.80 L2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 L' U' B D' U F2 D2 F' U R 
51. 18.71 L U2 R B2 R' B2 R2 U2 B2 D B' F2 R F D' F L' R 
52. 20.23 R' L F' R B D' B F2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 U F D2 
53. 25.15 D L2 U F2 D R2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 R D' B2 R D B L' B2 R2 
54. 15.14 F D U R2 D' B2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 F D2 R' B D R2 D2 R' U 
55. 20.74 R2 L' D' R' U' R2 U B D2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' U 
56. 27.35 U' L2 B2 R2 F' U2 B' F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 L' R' D' R' U' R2 D2 B D2 
57. 23.58 B' R F' U F' R2 L' D R' F2 B2 R' U2 F2 R2 L' D2 R' B2 R U 
58. 18.47 U B' R' D2 L' U' R2 B2 R U' B2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 D' B2 
59. 18.28 F B' D B2 L U2 F' B D R2 F2 U2 F2 B2 U B2 U L2 U' B2 
60. 16.60 F L B2 L' B2 R U2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 L' U' F' L' D B R U' B' 
61. 24.40 D' L2 D F2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 L U B F' U F2 D R U2 B2 
62. 19.58 D' B2 R' L F D' B' D F2 L2 U' L2 D F2 L2 F2 U' L2 
63. 19.24 L' D R' B L F B R' D2 R' B2 L2 D2 L U2 B2 R2 F2 D' 
64. 19.68 D2 L2 U2 F D2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 B' R F' D' L' R' U F' R' D2 
65. 15.42 U' L2 R B2 F2 R' D2 B2 U2 B2 R D2 U F2 R B' F L2 F 
66. 21.98 D' L' F D' R' F' U' B' R B R2 D2 R2 L2 F' U2 B2 D2 F' D2 F' 
67. 15.96 U2 F2 R' L' B' U2 F D' L2 F D2 L2 F R2 F' L2 B2 D2 F L2 R 
68. 21.09 B' U2 R2 D R2 U L2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 U F D2 L' D' R' F R' D' 
69. 19.95 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 B D2 R2 B L2 D' B2 L D R2 B U' R' F 
70. 18.68 F' R2 F' U2 R2 L D' F R D2 L F2 R2 F2 L D2 L2 B2 D2 L 
71. 17.96 L' U2 D' B' R' U R' D L2 F2 D2 R2 L F2 U2 F2 U2 B2 
72. 18.36 D2 F2 U B2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 L' F L U' L F' D R' U F2 
73. 21.61 L' U2 L2 F2 L F2 U2 R' U2 B2 U' R' D U' F' L U2 F' L' 
74. 18.47 R D' B' F2 D B2 U L2 U L2 R2 D F2 D2 B U' L B L F' 
75. 21.16 D' L B2 U2 L2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 U' B2 U' R B D' F L' U' F 
76. 20.11 F' L' U' B D2 B' L' D' R2 D2 L2 B' L2 F2 U2 F R2 F R2 D2



I should solve more lol. I'd say I'm around 21


----------



## ProStar (May 12, 2020)

*YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Broke my 3x3 PB single    10.59, and with ZZ! Planned EOCross + 1st pair, and then perfect lookahead. I got L OCLL, and I just learned an OH version, so I paused before doing the TH alg, which ruined the sub 10 :/. Still stoked though! _And _it was on the weekly comp! I'll post recon after the weekly comp is done; I don't want to give an advantage to anyone. SOOOOO HAPPY! Last PB was 12.22 with CFOP on February 25, 2020, so it's about time I broke it


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> *YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Broke my 3x3 PB single    10.59, and with ZZ! Planned EOCross + 1st pair, and then perfect lookahead. I got L OCLL, and I just learned an OH version, so I paused before doing the TH alg, which ruined the sub 10 :/. Still stoked though! _And _it was on the weekly comp! I'll post recon after the weekly comp is done; I don't want to give an advantage to anyone. SOOOOO HAPPY! Last PB was 12.22 with CFOP on February 25, 2020, so it's about time I broke it


Imagine how fast it would have been if you used CFOP on that solve.


----------



## ProStar (May 12, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Imagine how fast it would have been if you used CFOP on that solve.



It would've been a lot slower, it's not that good of a scramble for CFOP. I got a 16.50, and it was pretty good execution


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 12, 2020)

huh I got an 8.81 with CFOP on that scramble and got a DNF with ZZ.

Concrete proof that CFOP is better than ZZ.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 12, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> huh I got an 8.81 with CFOP on that scramble and got a DNF with ZZ.
> 
> Concrete proof that CFOP is better than ZZ.


Don't let warrior cat cuber hear you, I won't even @ them to keep you safe.


----------



## ProStar (May 13, 2020)

I've been trying to predict OLL for 2x2, but never could get it. Then I watched a video by J Perm on how to get faster with Ortega, and he explained his system. Less than an hour later and(with unlimited inspection) I'm able to predict it every time. During solves, I can usually do it if 3/4 of a face is done, but improvement will come in time. In short:

1.) I should watch videos instead of doing my own thing
2.) J Perm is a tutorial god


----------



## ProStar (May 13, 2020)

Sub-4 Ao100 came tonight for 2x2, and then on solve #300 my Ao200 fell beneath 4 seconds as well. Here's my best Ao200:



Spoiler: 2x2 Ortega Ao200: 3.98



avg of 200: 3.98

Time List:
1. 3.99 F' R2 F' R F' R F R' F 
2. 4.69 U R' U' F2 U R' U2 F' R2 
3. 3.83 U F' R U' R U R' U F2 
4. 3.81 R' U' R F' R F2 R' F2 R2 
5. (2.33) U R' U' F' U F' U R F' 
6. 4.39 R' F R2 F' R U' R2 U F' 
7. (4.99) R F' R U' R F2 U R' F2 
8. 4.18 U2 F2 U' F' U F R' U2 R2 
9. 4.20 F' R2 F2 R2 U' F R F' U 
10. 3.83 F2 U' R2 U F2 U F R' U2 R 
11. 3.63 U2 R2 U R F' R2 U' R' U2 
12. 4.45 R2 F R F U2 R' F' U2 R2 
13. 4.02 R' F' U' F2 U' F R' F' U2 
14. 3.88 R2 F' R U F U' F R2 U2 
15. 4.73 F U' R F2 U F2 U R' F2 R 
16. 4.86 F U R' U R U' R2 U' F' 
17. 4.90 F' R F2 R F2 U R' U F' R2 
18. 3.68 F' R' F' U F2 R2 F' U F' U2 
19. 3.89 R U' R U2 F U2 F2 R U' R' 
20. 4.84 U2 R F' U F R2 F R' U 
21. 3.82 R' U' F2 R2 F' R U2 F2 U' 
22. 3.12 R F' R U2 F R' U2 R' U F' 
23. 3.52 U F2 R' F R F2 R2 F' U 
24. (4.93) F U2 F' R U2 R U F U' 
25. 3.31 F' U F2 R2 F2 R F' U R' 
26. 3.42 U' F2 R' F U2 F2 U' R U 
27. (4.97) U F2 R U F2 U2 R U' F 
28. 4.69 U' R' F R2 F U' F2 U R' 
29. (4.98) U2 F' R2 U' R U F R' F' 
30. 4.75 U2 F' U R' F' U2 F' R2 F' 
31. 3.68 U2 R' U' F R' F' U R2 F' 
32. 3.42 U2 R2 U R' U F2 U2 R2 U2 
33. 4.46 F2 U2 R F' R' F R' U2 R' 
34. (2.32) R U F' U2 R F' R2 F U2 
35. 3.84 F U R' F' U2 R F' R U2 R' 
36. (4.99) U2 F2 R2 U R' U' R2 U' F R2 
37. 2.64 F2 R' U' F2 R U' R' F R U' 
38. 4.50 U2 R F' R' F R' F U' F' 
39. 3.56 U F2 U' F R' U2 F' R' F' 
40. 4.89 F2 U F R2 U' R' F' U2 F2 
41. 4.65 F' R F' R' F' U2 F2 U' F 
42. 4.34 R2 F U F U2 F2 R' F' U2 F2 
43. 4.88 R U F U' R2 U R' U R' 
44. 4.71 U2 F' U R2 F R2 U2 F U2 
45. 4.48 R2 U2 F R2 F R U' F U2 
46. 3.86 R' F2 R2 U' F' R2 U' F R2 
47. 3.67 F' R F' R2 F2 U R' F U 
48. (2.24) F2 U2 R' F' U R2 F' U F' R' 
49. 3.97 U2 F' U' R' F R2 F' U F U 
50. 3.75 F2 U' R' F2 R' U R F2 U2 
51. 3.91 U' F2 U' R2 F U2 F' R F2 
52. 4.77 U2 F' R U' R U' F R U2 
53. 4.33 R' F' R' U F' U F2 U2 F' 
54. 3.93 U R' U F2 U R U2 R U2 
55. 3.91 F' R U R' F U' R U2 F 
56. 4.33 R2 U' F' R U F2 R' U' R 
57. 4.82 R' U2 R2 U' F' U R F2 U2 F' 
58. 4.13 U F R' U R' U R2 F2 U 
59. 3.79 F R U' F2 U R2 F R' F' 
60. 3.67 U2 F2 U' F U2 R' F' R U F2 
61. 4.66 U2 R' F' R U2 F' R2 F2 R' 
62. 3.65 R F' R' F U' F' U R' U 
63. 4.77 R U2 F U' F U2 R2 F U' 
64. (4.96) U' R' F' R U2 F2 R2 F' R' 
65. 3.85 U R2 F U2 F2 R F' R2 U2 
66. 4.06 R U' R2 F2 U2 F' R' U F 
67. 4.47 F' U2 R F R U F2 U2 R2 
68. 4.65 U R' F2 U2 R F' R U2 R' 
69. 2.84 R U' F' R2 F R' F U' R 
70. 4.10 R2 U F' U' R' F R U' R' 
71. 3.95 F2 U F' U' F2 U2 F' U R2 
72. 3.80 F U2 F' R F2 R' U R2 F 
73. 4.72 F' U F U' R2 U F' R2 U2 R' 
74. 4.77 R U' F2 R' F2 R' F U2 F' 
75. 2.68 F' U2 R' F U' F2 U F' R' 
76. 3.86 R U2 F U2 F R' F2 R F' R2 
77. 2.75 U R2 F' R F U R' F2 R2 
78. 4.62 U R U' R2 F2 U2 R' U' F2 
79. 4.59 R' F R U' R2 U R2 F2 R' 
80. 3.56 U F2 U' F' R2 F U' R U2 
81. (4.99) F2 R' F R' U R' F' U2 F' U' 
82. 4.53 F' R' F R2 U R' U F' U' 
83. 4.49 F R' U' F U R' U R2 F2 
84. 3.94 R' U F U' F' U2 F R' U 
85. 3.54 U R' F2 R' U R' U' R F 
86. 3.67 F R' U2 F2 R F' U' R U' F2 
87. 3.67 U F' R2 U' R F R U' F' U2 
88. 4.06 U R2 U2 R' F R F2 U2 F2 
89. 3.97 U R' U R' F R F R2 U 
90. 4.37 U2 F R U2 F' R U' F' U 
91. 4.50 U R2 U F' U2 F2 U' R' F 
92. 3.06 R2 U F' U2 R' U2 R' F2 U' 
93. 3.99 U2 F U F' R2 U2 F2 R2 F' 
94. 4.33 U2 R U F' R U' F' U R2 
95. 3.95 R F2 R F2 U' R F2 U2 R' 
96. 4.52 R F' R U' R2 F' R U' F' 
97. 3.45 R2 F' R U' R2 F' R F' R' 
98. 4.04 R' F R' F' R2 F R F' U 
99. 4.09 U2 F U2 R' F2 U' R F R2 
100. (1.40) U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R' F' 
101. 4.37 F2 R U' F2 U2 R F' R U' 
102. 3.99 F R F' R2 U R F2 R U2 
103. 4.19 U' F U' R F2 U' F R F' 
104. 4.80 R2 F U' R' U R2 U F2 U 
105. 4.31 R2 F2 U2 R U' F R2 F2 U 
106. 4.91 F' R F' R' U' R2 F R' U' 
107. 4.92 U2 R2 F2 U R' F R' U2 R 
108. (5.03) F R' F2 U F2 U F' U R 
109. 3.95 F' R2 U F' U2 F' U2 R F2 
110. 3.93 R U' R2 F2 U R' F2 R' F 
111. 4.54 R2 F' R F' R U R' F' R' 
112. 4.57 U F' U2 R F2 R U2 F' U' 
113. 3.79 F2 R U F U2 R' F R2 F' 
114. 3.24 F U F' U' F2 R2 U2 F' U2 
115. (4.98) R F2 R U' F R' F2 R U2 
116. 2.97 F2 R2 U2 F' R U' R2 U F2 
117. 4.39 U' R2 F2 U F U2 R2 F2 R' 
118. 4.18 R' F' R F R' F2 U2 R U 
119. 4.81 U2 R2 U' F' R2 U2 F' U' R 
120. 4.01 U' R2 F U2 F U R' F' R 
121. 3.95 F2 U F2 U' R F U' F U2 
122. 3.40 F U F' R' U2 R F U2 F' 
123. 4.14 F' R2 F R' U2 R2 F U' F 
124. 3.87 F2 R U' F2 U' R2 F R F' 
125. 3.38 R2 F' U R' U' F' U F2 U 
126. 4.59 R' F R' F' R2 F U2 F R' 
127. 4.63 F R' U F' U' R' F R2 U2 F2 
128. (1.92) U' R U2 R' F R' U' R U2 
129. 4.74 F' U R' F2 R' U2 F' U2 F2 
130. 4.34 U F' R' F2 U2 F' U2 R' U' 
131. 4.92 R2 F U' F' U F U' F R 
132. 3.11 F' U2 F2 U' F' U2 R U F R2 
133. 4.29 R U2 F' R' F2 U F' U F' U2 
134. 4.61 F2 R' U2 R' F R2 U' R2 U F2 
135. 3.06 R2 U2 F2 U R2 U R2 F' U 
136. 4.48 U F U R F' R2 F2 R' U' 
137. 3.55 U' F' R' U2 F R F R2 U' 
138. 3.81 U2 F R F' U R' U' R2 U2 
139. 3.78 R F' U F2 R' U' F' U R' 
140. 3.61 R' U' F R' F2 R' F2 R U2 
141. 3.21 U' R F2 R U' F' R F2 U' 
142. 2.98 U F R' F' U2 R2 F U2 F2 
143. 4.64 U' R2 U F' R' U2 R U2 R2 U' 
144. 4.20 F2 U2 R U2 F' R2 F R' F 
145. 3.44 R' F U2 R2 F U' F U' R' 
146. 4.36 R' U2 F2 R2 U' F' U2 F U' 
147. 3.96 F2 U' R2 F2 R U F U2 R' 
148. 4.00 F2 U R F U' R2 F' R U' 
149. 4.04 R2 U' F2 U' R U F2 R' U2 
150. 4.31 U' R' U F2 R2 F' U' R2 U 
151. 2.67 F' R2 U R' F2 U F R F 
152. 3.93 F U' F2 U F' U F2 U R 
153. 3.69 F2 R' F2 U2 F2 R2 F R U' 
154. 4.80 R' F2 U' F2 U F' R F2 U' R' 
155. 4.26 F' U F2 R' F U2 R U F' 
156. 3.45 R' U F' U F' R' U R' U2 R' 
157. 4.71 U2 F2 U' R F' R' U2 R F 
158. 4.18 F' R U2 F' R F' U' R' U 
159. 3.04 F2 R F U' F R' U2 R2 F 
160. 3.85 F' U' R' F U2 F U2 F U' 
161. 3.87 U' F2 R F' R' U2 R' F U 
162. 4.11 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 F' U' F U' 
163. 4.51 U2 R' F' R' F2 U R' F2 U' 
164. 3.30 R' F U' R F' U R U F 
165. 4.70 R2 F' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F' 
166. (2.18) U R' U2 R F2 U F R' F 
167. 4.54 U F' R F2 R2 U R' U F2 
168. 3.41 R2 F2 U' F R F' U R U2 
169. 3.41 U' F U2 F2 R2 U' F U2 F' 
170. 4.19 R2 U2 R U' R2 U R' U' F 
171. 4.05 R' F R' F U2 R' F' R U2 
172. 3.34 R F2 R U' R U2 F2 R2 U' 
173. (4.95) R' U R2 F2 R' F2 R U' F' 
174. (2.50) R' U2 R' U R2 F' R' F2 R' 
175. (2.17) U' R2 U' R U' F U2 F2 R' 
176. 3.58 R2 U2 R F R' F2 R' U' F' 
177. 4.03 U2 R U R' U2 R2 U' F2 U' 
178. 3.70 F' R U R2 F' R2 F' U R 
179. 3.97 U R' F U2 F2 R U' F' R' U2 
180. 3.33 U2 R2 U R2 F U' R U2 F2 
181. 4.86 F R2 U2 R' F U' F2 R' F2 
182. 2.98 F2 R' U2 R' U F R F2 R2 
183. 3.51 R2 U2 F' U' F R U R U 
184. 3.83 U' R2 F R F2 R F R2 F' 
185. 3.80 U' F' U F U' F2 R U R F' 
186. 3.48 U R U R' U R U' F2 R 
187. (1.99) U' R U F' R2 F R F2 R F2 
188. 3.41 R' U2 F R2 U2 F R2 U' R' 
189. 3.02 U2 R U' R2 U' F' R U' R F 
190. 3.35 U R F2 R' F2 R' U' R2 F2 
191. 3.67 U2 R U' F R' F' R U2 R' 
192. 3.61 U R2 F2 U' R2 U' R' F2 R2 
193. 3.99 R2 U2 F R U2 F2 R' U F2 
194. 3.27 U2 F' R2 F' R2 F' U2 F R2 
195. 3.77 F' R2 F' U' F2 U' F2 U F2 
196. 2.83 F R F R U2 F' R F2 U2 
197. (1.18) R' F U R2 F' U' F' R' U' 
198. 3.50 F U2 F2 U2 R U' R U2 F 
199. 3.11 F' R' F' R' U' R2 F R' U 
200. 3.43 R' U R2 U F2 R2 U' R' F'



As I said earlier, J Perm's OLL prediction tips helped a bunch, although I probably over inspected a bunch. That'll improve with time though. Hope I'm sub-4 soon, I think I'm very close


----------



## Etotheipi (May 13, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> huh I got an 8.81 with CFOP on that scramble and got a DNF with ZZ.
> 
> Concrete proof that CFOP is better than ZZ.


I don't think the concrete set yet though, it looks a little gooey.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 13, 2020)

Is Phil yu on the forums?

I know it's off topic but stay with me.


----------



## ProStar (May 13, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Is Phil yu on the forums?
> 
> I know it's off topic but stay with me.



Yes. He's @a small kitten


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 13, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> huh I got an 8.81 with CFOP on that scramble and got a DNF with ZZ.
> 
> Concrete proof that CFOP is better than ZZ.


Or did you DNS it with ZZ?


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 13, 2020)

Ok, @a small kitten is zz better than CFOP or Roux (or YruRU) for either OH or TH?


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 13, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> is zz better than CFOP or Roux (or YruRU) for either OH or TH?


Okay, here we go, I have 2 things to say
1. It depends on the person and what their skill set is
2. NO
2a. For legal reasons* that's a joke*, for legal reasons *that's a joke*
For serious Indian mafia @WarriorCatCuber please don't kill me *that's a joke*


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 13, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Ok, @a small kitten is zz better than CFOP or Roux (or YruRU) for either OH or TH?


Mate there are 2 things:
1. Phil only believes in ZZ for OH
2. He hasn't been seen since february 2018.


----------



## PapaSmurf (May 13, 2020)

Nice to see you've switched! If you have discord, there's a ZZ server which is very active and if you wanted any help we could all give it to you. Also congrats on the PB!

On the ZZ vs CFOP vs Roux thing, that's not for this thread, but look at my signiture if you wanna know which side I'm on.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 13, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> Nice to see you've switched! If you have discord, there's a ZZ server which is very active and if you wanted any help we could all give it to you. Also congrats on the PB!
> 
> On the ZZ vs CFOP vs Roux thing, that's not for this thread, but look at my signiture if you wanna know which side I'm on.


Yeah and also you'd better finish learning PLL before joining or you'll be muted


----------



## PapaSmurf (May 13, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Yeah and also you'd better finish learning PLL before joining or you'll be muted


As long as you don't procrastinate forever.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 13, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Mate there are 2 things:
> 1. Phil only believes in ZZ for OH
> 2. He hasn't been seen since february 2018.


He and @ColorfulPockets are faster ZZ solvers so maybe they could give their thoughts on the method for one or two handed.

I can’t confirm but I have heard that Andrew regrets learning ZZ / ZZ-CT for at least TH.


----------



## PapaSmurf (May 13, 2020)

I'm prettty sure I'm faster than Andrew and maybe Phil (but don't quote me on that) with ZZ. I have an official sub 10 average and I can confirm that it is fast.


----------



## ProStar (May 14, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> I can’t confirm but I have heard that Andrew regrets learning ZZ / ZZ-CT for at least TH.



Andrew said that he doesn't think plain old ZZ is as good as CFOP/Roux, but ZZ-a is very comparable. He also said that ZZ-CT isn't necessarily bad, but he thinks that if you're going to learn that many algs then you may as well sue ZZ-a.


----------



## PapaSmurf (May 14, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Andrew said that he doesn't think plain old ZZ is as good as CFOP/Roux, but ZZ-a is very comparable. He also said that ZZ-CT isn't necessarily bad, but he thinks that if you're going to learn that many algs then you may as well sue ZZ-a.


ZZ-A with EOCross is definitely the way to go with ZZ and it's certainly equal to CFOP/Roux.


----------



## ProStar (May 15, 2020)

Sub-19 Ao100!



Spoiler: 18.99 PB Ao100



Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-15
avg of 100: 18.99

Time List:
1. 23.13 U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 B' R' F2 D L2 B2 L U R 
2. 19.89 R2 B' U2 B2 U F2 R' F R2 B2 L2 D2 B U2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 L 
3. 20.23 F' L2 F' U2 F U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R D F2 D' U B' R' F2 D2 
4. 22.40 B' L' D B2 R' D2 F U2 L' F' D2 B L2 B' L2 U2 D2 F' R2 U2 
5. (14.28) L D L2 F' D' R U F L F2 B2 L2 B2 R' B2 R U2 L' U' 
6. (25.49[Huge pauses in F2L, new alg]) U' R F U2 B2 L2 B U2 B2 U2 R2 F R2 F L B D' U' R2 B D 
7. 16.42 L2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' R F2 L' D L2 U F' D' F2 
8. 22.22 D' L2 F' D L2 D L F R B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 R2 F 
9. (25.04) R2 U' L2 F U2 L2 R2 F D2 F' U2 B U2 F2 L' U L2 R U2 B2 F 
10. 23.55 U2 F2 R' U2 L' D2 L' U2 L B2 L F2 B' D B2 R2 B R' F U 
11. 20.17 R B' R2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 U L' U F2 D2 F R2 D2 
12. 24.08 L2 U L' U' L' F' D L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 B U2 B' R2 B2 
13. (24.80) L2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 L' U' B D' U F2 D2 F' U R 
14. 18.71 L U2 R B2 R' B2 R2 U2 B2 D B' F2 R F D' F L' R 
15. 20.23 R' L F' R B D' B F2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 U F D2 
16. (25.15) D L2 U F2 D R2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 R D' B2 R D B L' B2 R2 
17. (15.14) F D U R2 D' B2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 F D2 R' B D R2 D2 R' U 
18. 20.74 R2 L' D' R' U' R2 U B D2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' U 
19. (27.35) U' L2 B2 R2 F' U2 B' F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 L' R' D' R' U' R2 D2 B D2 
20. 23.58 B' R F' U F' R2 L' D R' F2 B2 R' U2 F2 R2 L' D2 R' B2 R U 
21. 18.47 U B' R' D2 L' U' R2 B2 R U' B2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 D' B2 
22. 18.28 F B' D B2 L U2 F' B D R2 F2 U2 F2 B2 U B2 U L2 U' B2 
23. 16.60 F L B2 L' B2 R U2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 L' U' F' L' D B R U' B' 
24. 24.40 D' L2 D F2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 L U B F' U F2 D R U2 B2 
25. 19.58 D' B2 R' L F D' B' D F2 L2 U' L2 D F2 L2 F2 U' L2 
26. 19.24 L' D R' B L F B R' D2 R' B2 L2 D2 L U2 B2 R2 F2 D' 
27. 19.68 D2 L2 U2 F D2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 B' R F' D' L' R' U F' R' D2 
28. 15.42 U' L2 R B2 F2 R' D2 B2 U2 B2 R D2 U F2 R B' F L2 F 
29. 21.98 D' L' F D' R' F' U' B' R B R2 D2 R2 L2 F' U2 B2 D2 F' D2 F' 
30. 15.96 U2 F2 R' L' B' U2 F D' L2 F D2 L2 F R2 F' L2 B2 D2 F L2 R 
31. 21.09 B' U2 R2 D R2 U L2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 U F D2 L' D' R' F R' D' 
32. 19.95 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 B D2 R2 B L2 D' B2 L D R2 B U' R' F 
33. 18.68 F' R2 F' U2 R2 L D' F R D2 L F2 R2 F2 L D2 L2 B2 D2 L 
34. 17.96 L' U2 D' B' R' U R' D L2 F2 D2 R2 L F2 U2 F2 U2 B2 
35. 18.36 D2 F2 U B2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 L' F L U' L F' D R' U F2 
36. 21.61 L' U2 L2 F2 L F2 U2 R' U2 B2 U' R' D U' F' L U2 F' L' 
37. 18.47 R D' B' F2 D B2 U L2 U L2 R2 D F2 D2 B U' L B L F' 
38. 21.16 D' L B2 U2 L2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 U' B2 U' R B D' F L' U' F 
39. 20.11 F' L' U' B D2 B' L' D' R2 D2 L2 B' L2 F2 U2 F R2 F R2 D2 
40. 18.88 U2 B' R2 D2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 B' F R' B' F2 U2 L U L2 R2 F L' 
41. (10.59) B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D B2 D' B2 U B2 F D2 F D' L' F2 R U' L U' 
42. 19.75 B2 F2 D U L2 U' L2 F2 L2 R2 D' L D' R U F R' B' D2 U' B' 
43. 19.23 L2 B2 F2 D' R2 D2 U R2 F2 D U B' D' F' R' D2 F2 U' R F R2 
44. 18.38 U L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' U2 B2 D' B L' B' F' D F2 U' R2 D R2 
45. 17.65 F L' U R' U2 F' B' D R' B' R2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 B2 
46. 18.08 F2 R' B U' L2 U2 R D2 F L2 F' B2 L2 B2 D2 B L2 D2 F' R' 
47. 16.78 R D' R2 D2 L2 D2 B' U2 F U2 B' U2 R2 D R F' R2 B D2 F 
48. 20.51 U R2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 B' R' D2 R2 B2 F D' R B' 
49. 17.66 R2 U2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' F L B2 F2 D' L F' R' F2 
50. 19.15 D2 R2 U2 R' B2 U2 L' F2 L D2 U' R' D R2 F' D' R' U2 F L 
51. 19.00 U B2 D B2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' B D' R' F L B' L' R2 U2 R 
52. 19.51 R U2 F' U' B R F' L U R2 F2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 
53. 17.79 D' F L U' R' B L D' F2 L B2 R' F2 D2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 R' 
54. 15.59 L2 B D2 L' D2 L D2 U2 B2 D2 L' F2 R F2 U F R2 F L2 R U' 
55. 18.85 R' U B' U R' U R B2 D B2 R2 F2 R F2 B2 L U2 R2 F2 D2 
56. 16.04 B2 L U' F2 D B2 F2 R2 D F2 D L2 F' L F R' B' U L F' 
57. 19.45 F2 R D2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 L2 B2 U' B R2 D L2 R D2 F' L 
58. 18.68 D2 B2 U2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 F R F' U B2 F R2 U' R F2 D2 
59. 16.85 F D' B L2 R2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U F L' R D B 
60. 18.99 U' B' R' U B' D2 F2 R' U' L' F2 U2 D2 R B2 U2 D2 R2 D2 R' 
61. 17.08 F R' U R D' F2 U' B' L U2 B2 U' F2 U R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 
62. 16.39 U R F' R2 F' U2 L2 B2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 F R' D2 R2 B2 U R' 
63. 18.73 R' U R2 B2 L' D F' U2 L' U2 R B2 R' U2 D2 R F U 
64. 18.63 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 U2 B' L' D R2 F U2 F U B' L 
65. 20.12 L2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 F R2 F U2 F' D2 L B2 R F' L' D B D L2 
66. 18.92 L2 D2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 F D R2 B2 R B2 F L' U' F 
67. 19.50 L B2 U F L2 U L D L2 D2 F L2 B R2 D2 F2 D2 F L2 D' 
68. 17.42 D2 F R2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 B2 U' F2 D L' D2 U2 F R B' 
69. (14.09) L2 U2 B2 R' B2 R2 U2 L B2 R D2 R' D R' B2 L B' D2 L' D' R' 
70. 19.00 L2 D F2 R2 B R2 F L2 F D2 R2 U2 F2 U L F2 D2 R2 F L' 
71. (14.75) D2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 D B' L' F L' F L2 F' U F 
72. 17.82 F' U' D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F L2 F' U2 F2 D F L2 B' L F2 U2 
73. 19.98 R D F R2 B2 L2 R2 B' L2 U2 R2 F2 R' U' B R' F R' D2 U 
74. 19.79 B2 F2 R' F2 R U2 L' R' B' U B L' B' D B' D' U2 
75. 18.75 F' D' F2 R' U F' R B R U F2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' 
76. 19.54 D R2 D' U' F2 R2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 U' R' U' L B2 R' B' R2 U2 F 
77. 15.30 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 U R2 F2 U' L' D' F L' F' R F D L' R 
78. 16.64 U2 L2 R2 B' R2 B' U2 B' L2 F' D R F R' B' L' D F2 R' F2 
79. 15.32 L' U2 L2 D2 F' L2 B F U2 R2 B U R D2 F U' F R' F2 
80. 18.80 F2 D F2 U' B2 R2 D R2 D' F2 U2 R' D B' R' F2 U2 F' L2 U2 
81. 18.46 F' U R D R F D' F' B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R' D2 L U2 R2 F2 R' 
82. 19.28 B2 F2 L' R2 D2 F2 L' R2 F2 R' B2 R' F U R' U R2 D' U' B L' 
83. 19.12 F2 U R2 D' U2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 L' B' D' B R' B R2 F R B 
84. 17.45 R2 D L2 B2 D' U2 L2 U' B2 U2 F D2 R D' L' D U F U2 R2 F2 
85. 17.34 B2 R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 R D L R' U2 F' D2 L D' F' 
86. 19.04 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B U2 F L2 R2 F2 U' B D2 L D U' B U' R' B' 
87. 19.06 D2 L' B D' R2 D2 R F' B2 D' F2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U R 
88. 16.45 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 B' L' D' B' D B F' D2 U 
89. 19.91 D L R2 F2 U2 R' B2 R' D2 R' D2 U' B U F R U' R D2 
90. 19.06 F2 D L2 U2 R' F2 R B2 R B2 L' D R' D2 B' L D R' 
91. 19.84 U' R D L2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 D' F2 U' L B L' U' L D R2 
92. 19.03 D2 F R' B2 L2 U B' R2 B F2 R B2 L' B2 D2 R' B2 R' L' B2 
93. 16.89 D' F2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 L U L' U2 R2 B L' B' U 
94. 19.08 B D L2 U R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U B2 D2 B2 L B' U' F' R B' L D 
95. 18.70 L2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 U' F' D' L' F2 L' R2 B2 D' F D2 
96. 18.00 F2 U R2 U F2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 R D L2 B D2 F' L F2 D' F2 
97. 18.09 F D2 L2 B2 F R2 U2 B D2 L2 D2 R B' L' R U2 F D U F' 
98. 19.80 R F' L2 F L U F2 U2 L2 B U2 B R2 B2 L2 B' R2 F' L' 
99. 18.55 U2 F2 D' L2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 L U2 F R' U B' U L2 D L2 
100. 19.07 U2 F2 L D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L' R' F2 R' D B D2 F' D2 F D' B2 U


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Sub-19 Ao100!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ZZ or CFOP?


----------



## ProStar (May 15, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> ZZ or CFOP?



ZZ, I'm not doing any CFOP solves


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 15, 2020)

Oh, and did you already watch Sam Ellis' video about eocross?


----------



## ProStar (May 15, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Oh, and did you already watch Sam Ellis' video about eocross?



Uh, no? lol


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Uh, no? lol


----------



## ProStar (May 15, 2020)

Spoiler: 17.98 PB Ao100



Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-15
avg of 100: 17.98

Time List:
1. 18.88 U2 B' R2 D2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 B' F R' B' F2 U2 L U L2 R2 F L' 
2. (10.59) B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D B2 D' B2 U B2 F D2 F D' L' F2 R U' L U' 
3. 19.75 B2 F2 D U L2 U' L2 F2 L2 R2 D' L D' R U F R' B' D2 U' B' 
4. 19.23 L2 B2 F2 D' R2 D2 U R2 F2 D U B' D' F' R' D2 F2 U' R F R2 
5. 18.38 U L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' U2 B2 D' B L' B' F' D F2 U' R2 D R2 
6. 17.65 F L' U R' U2 F' B' D R' B' R2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 B2 
7. 18.08 F2 R' B U' L2 U2 R D2 F L2 F' B2 L2 B2 D2 B L2 D2 F' R' 
8. 16.78 R D' R2 D2 L2 D2 B' U2 F U2 B' U2 R2 D R F' R2 B D2 F 
9. (20.51) U R2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 B' R' D2 R2 B2 F D' R B' 
10. 17.66 R2 U2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' F L B2 F2 D' L F' R' F2 
11. 19.15 D2 R2 U2 R' B2 U2 L' F2 L D2 U' R' D R2 F' D' R' U2 F L 
12. 19.00 U B2 D B2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' B D' R' F L B' L' R2 U2 R 
13. 19.51 R U2 F' U' B R F' L U R2 F2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 
14. 17.79 D' F L U' R' B L D' F2 L B2 R' F2 D2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 R' 
15. 15.59 L2 B D2 L' D2 L D2 U2 B2 D2 L' F2 R F2 U F R2 F L2 R U' 
16. 18.85 R' U B' U R' U R B2 D B2 R2 F2 R F2 B2 L U2 R2 F2 D2 
17. 16.04 B2 L U' F2 D B2 F2 R2 D F2 D L2 F' L F R' B' U L F' 
18. 19.45 F2 R D2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 L2 B2 U' B R2 D L2 R D2 F' L 
19. 18.68 D2 B2 U2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 F R F' U B2 F R2 U' R F2 D2 
20. 16.85 F D' B L2 R2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U F L' R D B 
21. 18.99 U' B' R' U B' D2 F2 R' U' L' F2 U2 D2 R B2 U2 D2 R2 D2 R' 
22. 17.08 F R' U R D' F2 U' B' L U2 B2 U' F2 U R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 
23. 16.39 U R F' R2 F' U2 L2 B2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 F R' D2 R2 B2 U R' 
24. 18.73 R' U R2 B2 L' D F' U2 L' U2 R B2 R' U2 D2 R F U 
25. 18.63 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 U2 B' L' D R2 F U2 F U B' L 
26. (20.12) L2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 F R2 F U2 F' D2 L B2 R F' L' D B D L2 
27. 18.92 L2 D2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 F D R2 B2 R B2 F L' U' F 
28. 19.50 L B2 U F L2 U L D L2 D2 F L2 B R2 D2 F2 D2 F L2 D' 
29. 17.42 D2 F R2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 B2 U' F2 D L' D2 U2 F R B' 
30. (14.09) L2 U2 B2 R' B2 R2 U2 L B2 R D2 R' D R' B2 L B' D2 L' D' R' 
31. 19.00 L2 D F2 R2 B R2 F L2 F D2 R2 U2 F2 U L F2 D2 R2 F L' 
32. 14.75 D2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 D B' L' F L' F L2 F' U F 
33. 17.82 F' U' D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F L2 F' U2 F2 D F L2 B' L F2 U2 
34. (19.98) R D F R2 B2 L2 R2 B' L2 U2 R2 F2 R' U' B R' F R' D2 U 
35. 19.79 B2 F2 R' F2 R U2 L' R' B' U B L' B' D B' D' U2 
36. 18.75 F' D' F2 R' U F' R B R U F2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' 
37. 19.54 D R2 D' U' F2 R2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 U' R' U' L B2 R' B' R2 U2 F 
38. 15.30 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 U R2 F2 U' L' D' F L' F' R F D L' R 
39. 16.64 U2 L2 R2 B' R2 B' U2 B' L2 F' D R F R' B' L' D F2 R' F2 
40. 15.32 L' U2 L2 D2 F' L2 B F U2 R2 B U R D2 F U' F R' F2 
41. 18.80 F2 D F2 U' B2 R2 D R2 D' F2 U2 R' D B' R' F2 U2 F' L2 U2 
42. 18.46 F' U R D R F D' F' B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R' D2 L U2 R2 F2 R' 
43. 19.28 B2 F2 L' R2 D2 F2 L' R2 F2 R' B2 R' F U R' U R2 D' U' B L' 
44. 19.12 F2 U R2 D' U2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 L' B' D' B R' B R2 F R B 
45. 17.45 R2 D L2 B2 D' U2 L2 U' B2 U2 F D2 R D' L' D U F U2 R2 F2 
46. 17.34 B2 R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 R D L R' U2 F' D2 L D' F' 
47. 19.04 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B U2 F L2 R2 F2 U' B D2 L D U' B U' R' B' 
48. 19.06 D2 L' B D' R2 D2 R F' B2 D' F2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U R 
49. 16.45 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 B' L' D' B' D B F' D2 U 
50. (19.91) D L R2 F2 U2 R' B2 R' D2 R' D2 U' B U F R U' R D2 
51. 19.06 F2 D L2 U2 R' F2 R B2 R B2 L' D R' D2 B' L D R' 
52. 19.84 U' R D L2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 D' F2 U' L B L' U' L D R2 
53. 19.03 D2 F R' B2 L2 U B' R2 B F2 R B2 L' B2 D2 R' B2 R' L' B2 
54. 16.89 D' F2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 L U L' U2 R2 B L' B' U 
55. 19.08 B D L2 U R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U B2 D2 B2 L B' U' F' R B' L D 
56. 18.70 L2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 U' F' D' L' F2 L' R2 B2 D' F D2 
57. 18.00 F2 U R2 U F2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 R D L2 B D2 F' L F2 D' F2 
58. 18.09 F D2 L2 B2 F R2 U2 B D2 L2 D2 R B' L' R U2 F D U F' 
59. 19.80 R F' L2 F L U F2 U2 L2 B U2 B R2 B2 L2 B' R2 F' L' 
60. 18.55 U2 F2 D' L2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 L U2 F R' U B' U L2 D L2 
61. 19.07 U2 F2 L D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L' R' F2 R' D B D2 F' D2 F D' B2 U 
62. (11.52) D2 B' R2 D' U' L2 U R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U B U' B F2 L' B R 
63. 17.42 D2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 U F2 U2 B2 D' F2 R D' L F R2 D2 R F' U' 
64. 18.42 U2 L D2 B' D2 U2 B' L2 B' F L2 U2 F' U' L' F2 R' U F2 U2 
65. 17.37 R2 F2 D F2 D' B2 D' L2 D F2 R' B' R2 U2 R D' B' F D' U 
66. 18.89 F U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R' U2 B2 L F' U' R' D' L' B D 
67. 19.80 R U L2 U2 L U2 B2 U2 L' D2 L B2 D2 U R D' F' L' F' L 
68. 18.97 U' R2 D L2 D B2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' B2 L' B2 L F R' U' L B' F 
69. 18.09 D R2 F' R' F L U' L2 B U2 F2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 D' B2 L2 R' 
70. 19.65 U' R' B2 D2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 F2 L2 R2 B' L' D' L2 R B L2 R' 
71. 19.55 U' B2 R2 U2 F U2 B' R2 B R2 D2 L2 R' U' B U F' D' U2 L2 
72. 18.14 L2 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 D U' B L' D L2 F' R2 U R 
73. 18.97 F2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D L2 U B L2 F D B2 D2 L2 F2 R' 
74. 16.67 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 D2 L' F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R B U' F2 R' U2 F' D' F 
75. 18.12 L D2 F D2 R2 B F2 R2 U2 F U2 B2 D' B U' R U B' U L' F' 
76. 18.22 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 F U R2 F U2 F2 R U F L' 
77. (19.92) D2 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 B D2 B' L D' B U' F U' B2 R' D' U 
78. (13.84) U2 D2 R L D' B' L2 U F' U R2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 U F2 
79. 17.71 L' F2 R B2 L2 F2 R' B2 U2 R2 U2 B' L D L R' B F R' U' 
80. 17.51 L U2 B' D' R F2 D' R' U2 R2 B2 L2 B R2 U2 D2 F' L2 D2 
81. 17.42 D' L2 F U2 R2 B L2 U2 B2 U2 B' L2 D R' B' F D U R' B' D2 
82. 18.51 B' L' R2 F2 L2 B' D2 F L2 F2 L2 F U R2 D B' U2 B2 R 
83. 17.71 R2 F R' B' D B' R' D B2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 U F2 U R' B 
84. 18.86 D' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 L' U R' D2 F L D2 B L' 
85. (14.09) U' D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R' D2 U2 B2 L2 R' B D' B2 F2 L2 U L D L' 
86. 18.47 R2 D R2 D' R2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B D2 R B' U' R2 B' L D2 
87. 16.08 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 B R U' F2 R' D L2 F' L D' 
88. 16.87 L' D2 F2 L D2 L' F2 R B2 L2 B2 D2 F D L D U B U2 L' R 
89. 15.88 L U' R' D B2 D F2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U' B U' L' D' R U2 B 
90. 15.11 L' D2 R2 U' F' D' R2 U2 F2 R F2 L' F2 D2 L F2 R2 D' 
91. 14.90 L B2 U B2 D R2 B2 D L2 D2 B2 R U2 R2 B2 D B R' D' U 
92. 16.96 R' F R U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R B2 D2 B' U' B' L U' L R2 
93. 16.95 L F2 L2 D2 L' B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F' D R2 D B F2 R U' F' 
94. 17.00 B R' U' L2 R2 D2 F' D2 B U2 R2 F' U2 F U B' D' L' F R U 
95. 17.52 B' R2 F R2 L' U' B' L2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D B2 D R D 
96. 16.40 U L' F2 B' U' R' F L' B' D' R2 B2 L2 U F2 D B2 U R2 B2 
97. 15.91 F L2 B2 F2 U L2 D L2 U2 F2 D2 F L2 D' L' B F' R B 
98. 17.34 U2 L2 F2 D' U' B2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 U' L' B' R2 B2 L' F2 U' B2 U 
99. 17.72 B' L2 D' R2 D' R2 L F U' L' U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R F2 U2 R' D2 F 
100. 17.91 B2 D L2 U R2 D2 B2 U B2 L2 R' B2 L' U' B' F' L R2 F R



Sub-18 Ao100! Just got a sub-19 Ao100 a couple hours ago


----------



## Etotheipi (May 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Spoiler: 17.98 PB Ao100
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ayyyy nice! ZZ FTW!


----------



## ProStar (May 16, 2020)

Stupid Gd


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 16, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Stupid Gd


You should finish learning PLL.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 16, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Stupid Gd


GD is honestly not that bad of an alg if you are comfortable with RUD. It's my 8th fastest alg for execution because it only has 2 R2 moves and the U and D are all single moves. GA is also one of my fastest at 9th place. Both are regripless if you execute them the way I do and there aren't any weird fingertricks involved.
(alg I use R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D')


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 16, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Stupid Gd


HAHA I beat you to full PLL yay!


----------



## ProStar (May 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> GD is honestly not that bad of an alg if you are comfortable with RUD. It's my 8th fastest alg for execution because it only has 2 R2 moves and the U and D are all single moves. GA is also one of my fastest at 9th place. Both are regripless if you execute them the way I do and there aren't any weird fingertricks involved.
> (alg I use R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D')



Yeah, I had just learned it but I was still trying to get it decent speed so it was especially annoying



WarriorCatCuber said:


> HAHA I beat you to full PLL yay!



No, because I use lefty-Gd for Gc, Lefty Na for Nb, and a bad V-Perm :>


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 16, 2020)

So, back to your normal profile man I see.

How'd that happen?

Jump through another time machine?


----------



## ProStar (May 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> So, back to your normal profile man I see.
> 
> How'd that happen?
> 
> Jump through another time machine?



Nah, the scientist wanted us to go to the future, his machine messed up and switched us, and now he remade his machine and switched us back. Unfortunately, he spent all his remaining money on this project and since it failed, he won't be able to try it again. So I guess we'll have to wait until MGC wants us to know the release date of the MGC7


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 16, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Nah, the scientist wanted us to go to the future, his machine messed up and switched us, and now he remade his machine and switched us back. Unfortunately, he spent all his remaining money on this project and since it failed, he won't be able to try it again. So I guess we'll have to wait until MGC wants us to know the release date of the MGC7


Close, but not close enough. As they say, good things will come to those who wait. The MGC7 will come, and when it does, we will be ready.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 16, 2020)

Huzzah *M*a*G*i*C* Powers!!!


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

Some updates on the events I've been doing. I'm also switching to Yau for 4x4, but I'm not doing that many solves. I'm around 1:20ish, was 1:15ish previously



Spoiler: 3x3 18.99 Ao200 PB



Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-16
avg of 200: 18.99

Time List:
1. 21.19 U B L F2 L2 F2 U2 F' L2 U2 F L' F D L R2 D2 B2
2. (25.00) D2 R' D B R B' U' F2 B2 L' D2 R2 D2 B2 L F2 R F2 D
3. 21.77 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U' B' L2 F U R' U2 B' F2 D'
4. 21.34 R U2 L' B2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R' F2 U2 R2 B R' B L B' D U F R
5. 18.38 D' B R2 B' U' D' F' D2 B2 R U2 R2 D2 F2 R' U2 B' D'
6. (29.99) R2 D2 B' U2 F R2 F R2 B' L2 U2 D' R' F2 R' B R D' F2 L' B2
7. 21.73 R2 B' L' F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F U2 B L2 F D' U' F' R' B' F U'
8. 16.22 F R2 B' R' F2 D' L B' L' B2 R2 D B2 R2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2
9. (25.26) B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U L2 B2 U L B' D F2 L U L F' L U
10. 22.71 B' D2 B2 L F D2 F D U2 L' D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R F2 D2 F
11. 19.13 U' D2 L2 B2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 L2 D2 F2 D' L' D F D2 B2 F R'
12. 17.76 F L2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 R' B' R2 F' L F2 D L' R'
13. 20.19 R2 D2 F2 D2 L B2 L' R' U2 F2 R F D' F2 L2 B2 R B F' D
14. 18.97 R D2 R2 D2 B2 R' D2 B2 D2 L' F R' D2 U F D2 U2 L2 D L'
15. 19.16 B' U B2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 B R' F' U' R2 U F L2 B
16. 21.25 U2 L2 B2 U2 F' D2 L2 F' D2 B2 R' D' U2 B F2 R B2 R2 D F2
17. (25.92) U D' L2 D' F' D' R2 U F' D2 B2 D2 R' L2 U2 F2 L B2 R L2
18. 19.21 U2 L' D' B R2 B2 D2 F D2 B R2 D2 U2 B2 U' F L' R' D' L' B
19. 24.00 B2 L2 B2 D U F2 R2 D L2 D2 B R2 F' D' U R D' B' L' B2
20. 25.00 R F' L D L B U' D2 R U' R2 U' B2 U R2 L2 U F2 D B2 L2
21. (27.08) L' D' B' U2 F D F' R' B' U2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 B2 R2 F' R
22. 24.81 L U2 L2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 D F U B F2 R B L2 F'
23. 19.44 U F2 D L2 B2 U B2 U L2 D F2 R' B' D' U' L' U2 F' R
24. 24.80 B2 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 B' F' L2 D' B' D2 U F R D L R B
25. 20.58 U' R' U2 L D2 R U2 L D2 U2 B2 U2 R' D' B F2 U2 R' U' R'
26. 24.61 F B2 L2 D2 B2 L D2 F2 L B2 D2 B2 R2 B' L2 D L2 R D' U R'
27. 19.29 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 R2 U2 R D2 U L F R' U' F' U
28. 20.52 U2 B2 R2 U2 B' U2 B2 L2 D2 F D2 R2 D' R' B2 R' B' D2 U2 R' D
29. 24.90 D2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F' R' D B' R2 U2 L D U2
30. 23.59 L' B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R' B2 L2 D2 B2 R' D' L U2 R2 D2 F' D' B' L2
31. 20.28 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U R' F' R2 B' R' D U R2 B2
32. 21.09 D B2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 B U2 R' U' B' D F R2 U R
33. 24.98 U2 R F2 R D2 B' D' B' R2 B2 D L2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 D B
34. 20.96 U L U L2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' L2 U L2 U' B' U2 L R D L' U'
35. (25.30[New alg, could've been a 23ish]) D2 B2 U' F U' D' F2 U2 F2 L F2 B2 U2 R L2 D2 B' R2
36. 24.21 F2 R2 D2 B R2 B' D2 B' L2 R2 B2 D2 L' D F D2 R U B' R F'
37. 23.13 U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 B' R' F2 D L2 B2 L U R
38. 19.89 R2 B' U2 B2 U F2 R' F R2 B2 L2 D2 B U2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 L
39. 20.23 F' L2 F' U2 F U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R D F2 D' U B' R' F2 D2
40. 22.40 B' L' D B2 R' D2 F U2 L' F' D2 B L2 B' L2 U2 D2 F' R2 U2
41. (14.28) L D L2 F' D' R U F L F2 B2 L2 B2 R' B2 R U2 L' U'
42. (25.49[Huge pauses in F2L, new alg]) U' R F U2 B2 L2 B U2 B2 U2 R2 F R2 F L B D' U' R2 B D
43. 16.42 L2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' R F2 L' D L2 U F' D' F2
44. 22.22 D' L2 F' D L2 D L F R B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 R2 F
45. (25.04) R2 U' L2 F U2 L2 R2 F D2 F' U2 B U2 F2 L' U L2 R U2 B2 F
46. 23.55 U2 F2 R' U2 L' D2 L' U2 L B2 L F2 B' D B2 R2 B R' F U
47. 20.17 R B' R2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 U L' U F2 D2 F R2 D2
48. 24.08 L2 U L' U' L' F' D L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 B U2 B' R2 B2
49. 24.80 L2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 L' U' B D' U F2 D2 F' U R
50. 18.71 L U2 R B2 R' B2 R2 U2 B2 D B' F2 R F D' F L' R
51. 20.23 R' L F' R B D' B F2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 U F D2
52. (25.15) D L2 U F2 D R2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 R D' B2 R D B L' B2 R2
53. 15.14 F D U R2 D' B2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 F D2 R' B D R2 D2 R' U
54. 20.74 R2 L' D' R' U' R2 U B D2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' U
55. (27.35) U' L2 B2 R2 F' U2 B' F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 L' R' D' R' U' R2 D2 B D2
56. 23.58 B' R F' U F' R2 L' D R' F2 B2 R' U2 F2 R2 L' D2 R' B2 R U
57. 18.47 U B' R' D2 L' U' R2 B2 R U' B2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 D' B2
58. 18.28 F B' D B2 L U2 F' B D R2 F2 U2 F2 B2 U B2 U L2 U' B2
59. 16.60 F L B2 L' B2 R U2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 L' U' F' L' D B R U' B'
60. 24.40 D' L2 D F2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 L U B F' U F2 D R U2 B2
61. 19.58 D' B2 R' L F D' B' D F2 L2 U' L2 D F2 L2 F2 U' L2
62. 19.24 L' D R' B L F B R' D2 R' B2 L2 D2 L U2 B2 R2 F2 D'
63. 19.68 D2 L2 U2 F D2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 B' R F' D' L' R' U F' R' D2
64. 15.42 U' L2 R B2 F2 R' D2 B2 U2 B2 R D2 U F2 R B' F L2 F
65. 21.98 D' L' F D' R' F' U' B' R B R2 D2 R2 L2 F' U2 B2 D2 F' D2 F'
66. 15.96 U2 F2 R' L' B' U2 F D' L2 F D2 L2 F R2 F' L2 B2 D2 F L2 R
67. 21.09 B' U2 R2 D R2 U L2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 U F D2 L' D' R' F R' D'
68. 19.95 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 B D2 R2 B L2 D' B2 L D R2 B U' R' F
69. 18.68 F' R2 F' U2 R2 L D' F R D2 L F2 R2 F2 L D2 L2 B2 D2 L
70. 17.96 L' U2 D' B' R' U R' D L2 F2 D2 R2 L F2 U2 F2 U2 B2
71. 18.36 D2 F2 U B2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 L' F L U' L F' D R' U F2
72. 21.61 L' U2 L2 F2 L F2 U2 R' U2 B2 U' R' D U' F' L U2 F' L'
73. 18.47 R D' B' F2 D B2 U L2 U L2 R2 D F2 D2 B U' L B L F'
74. 21.16 D' L B2 U2 L2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 U' B2 U' R B D' F L' U' F
75. 20.11 F' L' U' B D2 B' L' D' R2 D2 L2 B' L2 F2 U2 F R2 F R2 D2
76. 18.88 U2 B' R2 D2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 B' F R' B' F2 U2 L U L2 R2 F L'
77. (10.59) B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D B2 D' B2 U B2 F D2 F D' L' F2 R U' L U'
78. 19.75 B2 F2 D U L2 U' L2 F2 L2 R2 D' L D' R U F R' B' D2 U' B'
79. 19.23 L2 B2 F2 D' R2 D2 U R2 F2 D U B' D' F' R' D2 F2 U' R F R2
80. 18.38 U L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' U2 B2 D' B L' B' F' D F2 U' R2 D R2
81. 17.65 F L' U R' U2 F' B' D R' B' R2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 B2
82. 18.08 F2 R' B U' L2 U2 R D2 F L2 F' B2 L2 B2 D2 B L2 D2 F' R'
83. 16.78 R D' R2 D2 L2 D2 B' U2 F U2 B' U2 R2 D R F' R2 B D2 F
84. 20.51 U R2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 B' R' D2 R2 B2 F D' R B'
85. 17.66 R2 U2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' F L B2 F2 D' L F' R' F2
86. 19.15 D2 R2 U2 R' B2 U2 L' F2 L D2 U' R' D R2 F' D' R' U2 F L
87. 19.00 U B2 D B2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' B D' R' F L B' L' R2 U2 R
88. 19.51 R U2 F' U' B R F' L U R2 F2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 R2
89. 17.79 D' F L U' R' B L D' F2 L B2 R' F2 D2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 R'
90. 15.59 L2 B D2 L' D2 L D2 U2 B2 D2 L' F2 R F2 U F R2 F L2 R U'
91. 18.85 R' U B' U R' U R B2 D B2 R2 F2 R F2 B2 L U2 R2 F2 D2
92. 16.04 B2 L U' F2 D B2 F2 R2 D F2 D L2 F' L F R' B' U L F'
93. 19.45 F2 R D2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 L2 B2 U' B R2 D L2 R D2 F' L
94. 18.68 D2 B2 U2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 F R F' U B2 F R2 U' R F2 D2
95. 16.85 F D' B L2 R2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U F L' R D B
96. 18.99 U' B' R' U B' D2 F2 R' U' L' F2 U2 D2 R B2 U2 D2 R2 D2 R'
97. 17.08 F R' U R D' F2 U' B' L U2 B2 U' F2 U R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' L2
98. 16.39 U R F' R2 F' U2 L2 B2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 F R' D2 R2 B2 U R'
99. 18.73 R' U R2 B2 L' D F' U2 L' U2 R B2 R' U2 D2 R F U
100. 18.63 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 U2 B' L' D R2 F U2 F U B' L
101. 20.12 L2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 F R2 F U2 F' D2 L B2 R F' L' D B D L2
102. 18.92 L2 D2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 F D R2 B2 R B2 F L' U' F
103. 19.50 L B2 U F L2 U L D L2 D2 F L2 B R2 D2 F2 D2 F L2 D'
104. 17.42 D2 F R2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 B2 U' F2 D L' D2 U2 F R B'
105. (14.09) L2 U2 B2 R' B2 R2 U2 L B2 R D2 R' D R' B2 L B' D2 L' D' R'
106. 19.00 L2 D F2 R2 B R2 F L2 F D2 R2 U2 F2 U L F2 D2 R2 F L'
107. 14.75 D2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 D B' L' F L' F L2 F' U F
108. 17.82 F' U' D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F L2 F' U2 F2 D F L2 B' L F2 U2
109. 19.98 R D F R2 B2 L2 R2 B' L2 U2 R2 F2 R' U' B R' F R' D2 U
110. 19.79 B2 F2 R' F2 R U2 L' R' B' U B L' B' D B' D' U2
111. 18.75 F' D' F2 R' U F' R B R U F2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D'
112. 19.54 D R2 D' U' F2 R2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 U' R' U' L B2 R' B' R2 U2 F
113. 15.30 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 U R2 F2 U' L' D' F L' F' R F D L' R
114. 16.64 U2 L2 R2 B' R2 B' U2 B' L2 F' D R F R' B' L' D F2 R' F2
115. 15.32 L' U2 L2 D2 F' L2 B F U2 R2 B U R D2 F U' F R' F2
116. 18.80 F2 D F2 U' B2 R2 D R2 D' F2 U2 R' D B' R' F2 U2 F' L2 U2
117. 18.46 F' U R D R F D' F' B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R' D2 L U2 R2 F2 R'
118. 19.28 B2 F2 L' R2 D2 F2 L' R2 F2 R' B2 R' F U R' U R2 D' U' B L'
119. 19.12 F2 U R2 D' U2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 L' B' D' B R' B R2 F R B
120. 17.45 R2 D L2 B2 D' U2 L2 U' B2 U2 F D2 R D' L' D U F U2 R2 F2
121. 17.34 B2 R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 R D L R' U2 F' D2 L D' F'
122. 19.04 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B U2 F L2 R2 F2 U' B D2 L D U' B U' R' B'
123. 19.06 D2 L' B D' R2 D2 R F' B2 D' F2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U R
124. 16.45 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 B' L' D' B' D B F' D2 U
125. 19.91 D L R2 F2 U2 R' B2 R' D2 R' D2 U' B U F R U' R D2
126. 19.06 F2 D L2 U2 R' F2 R B2 R B2 L' D R' D2 B' L D R'
127. 19.84 U' R D L2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 D' F2 U' L B L' U' L D R2
128. 19.03 D2 F R' B2 L2 U B' R2 B F2 R B2 L' B2 D2 R' B2 R' L' B2
129. 16.89 D' F2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 L U L' U2 R2 B L' B' U
130. 19.08 B D L2 U R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U B2 D2 B2 L B' U' F' R B' L D
131. 18.70 L2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 U' F' D' L' F2 L' R2 B2 D' F D2
132. 18.00 F2 U R2 U F2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 R D L2 B D2 F' L F2 D' F2
133. 18.09 F D2 L2 B2 F R2 U2 B D2 L2 D2 R B' L' R U2 F D U F'
134. 19.80 R F' L2 F L U F2 U2 L2 B U2 B R2 B2 L2 B' R2 F' L'
135. 18.55 U2 F2 D' L2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 L U2 F R' U B' U L2 D L2
136. 19.07 U2 F2 L D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L' R' F2 R' D B D2 F' D2 F D' B2 U
137. (11.52) D2 B' R2 D' U' L2 U R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U B U' B F2 L' B R
138. 17.42 D2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 U F2 U2 B2 D' F2 R D' L F R2 D2 R F' U'
139. 18.42 U2 L D2 B' D2 U2 B' L2 B' F L2 U2 F' U' L' F2 R' U F2 U2
140. 17.37 R2 F2 D F2 D' B2 D' L2 D F2 R' B' R2 U2 R D' B' F D' U
141. 18.89 F U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R' U2 B2 L F' U' R' D' L' B D
142. 19.80 R U L2 U2 L U2 B2 U2 L' D2 L B2 D2 U R D' F' L' F' L
143. 18.97 U' R2 D L2 D B2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' B2 L' B2 L F R' U' L B' F
144. 18.09 D R2 F' R' F L U' L2 B U2 F2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 D' B2 L2 R'
145. 19.65 U' R' B2 D2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 F2 L2 R2 B' L' D' L2 R B L2 R'
146. 19.55 U' B2 R2 U2 F U2 B' R2 B R2 D2 L2 R' U' B U F' D' U2 L2
147. 18.14 L2 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 D U' B L' D L2 F' R2 U R
148. 18.97 F2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D L2 U B L2 F D B2 D2 L2 F2 R'
149. 16.67 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 D2 L' F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R B U' F2 R' U2 F' D' F
150. 18.12 L D2 F D2 R2 B F2 R2 U2 F U2 B2 D' B U' R U B' U L' F'
151. 18.22 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 F U R2 F U2 F2 R U F L'
152. 19.92 D2 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 B D2 B' L D' B U' F U' B2 R' D' U
153. (13.84) U2 D2 R L D' B' L2 U F' U R2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 U F2
154. 17.71 L' F2 R B2 L2 F2 R' B2 U2 R2 U2 B' L D L R' B F R' U'
155. 17.51 L U2 B' D' R F2 D' R' U2 R2 B2 L2 B R2 U2 D2 F' L2 D2
156. 17.42 D' L2 F U2 R2 B L2 U2 B2 U2 B' L2 D R' B' F D U R' B' D2
157. 18.51 B' L' R2 F2 L2 B' D2 F L2 F2 L2 F U R2 D B' U2 B2 R
158. 17.71 R2 F R' B' D B' R' D B2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 U F2 U R' B
159. 18.86 D' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 L' U R' D2 F L D2 B L'
160. (14.09) U' D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R' D2 U2 B2 L2 R' B D' B2 F2 L2 U L D L'
161. 18.47 R2 D R2 D' R2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B D2 R B' U' R2 B' L D2
162. 16.08 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 B R U' F2 R' D L2 F' L D'
163. 16.87 L' D2 F2 L D2 L' F2 R B2 L2 B2 D2 F D L D U B U2 L' R
164. 15.88 L U' R' D B2 D F2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U' B U' L' D' R U2 B
165. 15.11 L' D2 R2 U' F' D' R2 U2 F2 R F2 L' F2 D2 L F2 R2 D'
166. 14.90 L B2 U B2 D R2 B2 D L2 D2 B2 R U2 R2 B2 D B R' D' U
167. 16.96 R' F R U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R B2 D2 B' U' B' L U' L R2
168. 16.95 L F2 L2 D2 L' B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F' D R2 D B F2 R U' F'
169. 17.00 B R' U' L2 R2 D2 F' D2 B U2 R2 F' U2 F U B' D' L' F R U
170. 17.52 B' R2 F R2 L' U' B' L2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D B2 D R D
171. 16.40 U L' F2 B' U' R' F L' B' D' R2 B2 L2 U F2 D B2 U R2 B2
172. 15.91 F L2 B2 F2 U L2 D L2 U2 F2 D2 F L2 D' L' B F' R B
173. 17.34 U2 L2 F2 D' U' B2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 U' L' B' R2 B2 L' F2 U' B2 U
174. 17.72 B' L2 D' R2 D' R2 L F U' L' U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R F2 U2 R' D2 F
175. 17.91 B2 D L2 U R2 D2 B2 U B2 L2 R' B2 L' U' B' F' L R2 F R
176. (12.95) B' D L2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 U2 L2 F D L' B' U2 R2 B2
177. (14.15) R U' F' U' R' F2 B' L F2 U' B2 L2 B2 U D L2 U B2 U F2
178. 18.86 U2 D' F2 R U2 R B' U R' F2 D2 R2 B D2 F2 L2 B R2 F R2 F2
179. 19.46 L B2 U R2 D' L2 D R2 D' B2 R2 U L F U2 F2 U R2 F R2
180. 17.78 B' L' F D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 D R2 B L D' U' F2 U F
181. 17.29 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 U' F2 L2 D L2 U' B2 L D' B' R' D B L
182. (11.13) D L' F2 L' U2 B2 R' U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R' D' L' D' L' R2 B F'
183. 18.68 F R2 F D2 U2 B R2 U2 B D2 U2 R F' D2 B' F U L2 D F
184. 17.72 R F' L2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 D' F2 L2 U F' U B U' R' B' R2 B2
185. 15.91 D L' U2 R2 B L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B' D2 F' U L' D L D' B
186. 18.29 U' R' B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B U2 F R2 B R2 U' B2 L D B2 U L2
187. 17.85 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 D L2 D' R2 F2 D F L U' B' F2 D L' B U'
188. 18.67 B2 L2 B D2 L2 R2 B2 F' D2 L2 F' R' F' D2 R' B2 D L F2 D
189. 16.98 U' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' U' F2 L2 F2 U R' B R2 D B U2 F' U2 B2
190. 18.99 B2 L' F' R2 F2 U2 L' F2 R B2 F2 R2 F2 B U L2 B2 D' B' F
191. 18.12 D R2 F' U L2 D' R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' U2 L' D2 U' F' R D B'
192. 16.76 U' D2 F2 R L U' L F B' U2 R2 L2 F2 B2 D2 R B2 U2 B2 L2
193. 17.68 U B2 L B2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 U B2 U' B2 L2 B D L2 U' B D2 L
194. 18.13 F' U B R F2 L2 D L B' F2 L' B2 R B2 R2 F2 L' D2 R' F2 B2
195. 18.58 L2 U2 F2 U2 B' R2 F L2 R2 F L2 U' L2 F L R2 U2 R F D
196. 17.96 D F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U B2 D2 R' U' B2 D' U R B' L2 R
197. 17.93 B' U2 L' R2 B2 D2 U2 B' U2 F R2 B2 F2 D2 U' F U' R' U B D
198. 16.40 D' U' L2 B2 L2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 L B' U2 R2 U2 F2 D L D B2
199. 17.56 U R2 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 U2 L' B R D' B2 D2 B2 L B'
200. (14.53) U' R2 U D2 L' F R D R2 U2 F R2 L2 F' D2 B' R2 B' U2 F2 R'



Only 201 solves in my session 



Spoiler: 2x2 3.92 Session [~400 Solves]



Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-16
solves/total: 405/405

single
best: 0.81
worst: 6.34

mean of 3
current: 3.12 (σ = 0.50)
best: 1.84 (σ = 0.91)

avg of 5
current: 3.39 (σ = 0.39)
best: 2.43 (σ = 0.19)

avg of 12
current: 3.50 (σ = 0.37)
best: 2.76 (σ = 0.63)

avg of 25
current: 3.44 (σ = 0.45)
best: 3.05 (σ = 0.60)

avg of 50
current: 3.51 (σ = 0.41)
best: 3.18 (σ = 0.62)

avg of 100
current: 3.38 (σ = 0.55)
best: 3.35 (σ = 0.56)

avg of 200
current: 3.59 (σ = 0.58)
best: 3.59 (σ = 0.58)

Average: 3.92 (σ = 0.67)
Mean: 3.90

Time List:
1. 2.57 F R' U R' F U2 F U2 R F'
2. 2.88 R2 F U' F U' F2 R' U' R2
3. 6.34 R' U' F' R F' U R' F U R'
4. 3.31 U F' U F R U2 F U' R2
5. 2.65 R U F U2 F' R2 F2 U R'
6. 5.38 R' U2 F R' F' R F2 R2 U2
7. 4.96 U2 F2 R2 F' U' R U2 F' R'
8. 5.15 U' F2 U2 R2 F' R' U R2 F'
9. 2.96 F' R' U2 F R' U' F2 U R2
10. 4.03 R U2 F2 U R' F2 U R2 U2
11. 4.88 U2 R' F2 U2 F2 U' F U2 F'
12. 5.68 U' F R U2 F U2 F U R
13. 4.51 F2 U' R2 U' F U2 F' R U
14. 5.54 U' R F2 U' R F R2 U R'
15. 6.15 F U F' R2 F' R F' R F2
16. 5.45 F R2 F' R U2 F R2 U' F2
17. 4.94 U2 F U2 R' U F U' R F2
18. 5.39 F2 U' R F' R F U F' U2
19. 5.25 U2 R U' F U' R U2 R F2
20. 5.35 F2 R2 F2 R' F2 R F R' U'
21. 4.98 F' R U' F2 U' F' U2 F U2
22. 5.88 U2 F' U F' R U2 F2 R F R2
23. 3.93 R2 F2 U' R' U2 F2 R U R
24. 4.14 F' U' F U' F' U R' F U
25. 5.83 U' R' F2 R' F R2 F2 U2 F'
26. 4.32 F' U R2 F' R2 F' U2 R' F'
27. 4.30 R' F U2 F U R' F R' F'
28. 3.94 U2 F2 R' U' F U2 F U R2
29. 5.23 U2 R2 F R' U2 F U F2 U2
30. 4.32 U2 F U' F' U2 F R F2 U F'
31. 5.03 U R2 F U' F U' F2 R F' R'
32. 4.19 U' R' F' R2 U2 F R' U R2
33. 4.24 U R' F2 R U2 F2 U' R U
34. 4.32 F' U' F U2 F R F' U2 F
35. 5.78 U2 F2 R2 U R2 U F2 R' U2
36. 4.72 R' F2 R' F U F2 R' U' R'
37. 5.98 F2 R F R' F U F' R U
38. 3.53 U' F' U2 R U R F' R2 F' U'
39. 5.90 F U' F2 U' F2 R' F' U2 R2
40. 4.88 F U' F' U' F2 R2 F' U2 F'
41. 5.68 U F2 U2 F' U' F U2 R2 U2
42. 4.21 R' F R2 U F' R2 F' U F'
43. 4.99 U' R2 F R' U F2 R2 F' R2
44. 4.42 F' R U' R2 U' F R2 U F2
45. 4.56 U2 R2 U' R U2 F2 R' F R' U
46. 4.73 F' R U' F' U F2 R' F' R2
47. 4.98 R2 F2 U' R2 U F' R' U R'
48. 5.28 R2 F' R' U R' U R' U' F'
49. 5.83 R' U2 F2 R U' R F2 R2 U
50. 5.80 U2 F2 U F U R' U' F R F'
51. 1.73 U R' U R2 U R2 U' R' U'
52. 3.05 F U' R U2 R' F R' U F'
53. 4.51 R2 F' U' R F2 U' F' U R2
54. 1.89 F' U' F U2 R2 U' F' R2 F'
55. 2.36 F2 R2 U F' U F2 U F2 U'
56. 3.94 F U2 R2 U' R2 F' R F R2 U2
57. 5.14 R' U' R U' F2 U2 R2 U' R U
58. 2.20 F2 R U2 R F U' R U R'
59. 3.59 R' F' R' U2 F2 R U' F R'
60. 5.00 U2 R2 U' F' R' U2 R F' R2
61. 2.73 F2 R2 U2 F' U' R2 U F' U2 F'
62. 3.01 R U' F U' R U2 F2 U2 F'
63. 4.69 U' F U' R' F2 R' U2 F' R
64. 4.51 F2 U' R2 U R' F2 U F2 U'
65. 2.76 F U2 R F R2 F U R2 F
66. 3.70 F U2 F' R2 F2 R' F' U R2 U'
67. 4.34 U2 F R U F2 R2 U' R' F'
68. 4.81 R U' F2 R F' R2 F U2 F'
69. 4.46 F R F2 R U2 R2 U' F R2
70. 4.64 F R' U' R F R2 U' F' R'
71. 5.13 U F' R' U2 F U' F2 U2 R
72. 3.65 F2 R F R2 F' U R U2 R2
73. 3.51 U' F U' F U' R' F U' F
74. 4.68 F R F2 U' F R' F R' U'
75. 4.88 U' F' U' R F2 U' F2 U2 R U'
76. 4.09 R' F U' R F R' F2 U R'
77. 5.24 F2 R F' R2 U R2 F' U F2 R2
78. 4.20 R2 F' U F' R2 U R' U' R2
79. 3.85 R' F R U' F2 U' R U2 R'
80. 4.50 U F' R2 F R' F' U' R2 U2
81. 4.82 U' F' U2 R F2 R' F2 R2 U
82. 3.32 F2 R2 U2 F U F2 U2 R' U'
83. 3.97 R2 F R F2 U' R F U2 R'
84. 4.59 F R' F R F U' R F2 U
85. 4.63 U' F' U2 R F R2 F' R' U2
86. 4.49 U R2 U' F' R U' F R' F2 R2
87. 4.72 U' R2 F R2 U2 F U' R U'
88. 3.45 R' F2 U2 F' U2 R F U' F'
89. 4.10 R' U2 F2 U' F' R2 F' R2 F'
90. 3.95 R2 F U F2 R U2 R U2 F'
91. 4.79 R2 F' U F2 R' U F U R'
92. 3.72 F2 R F' U R2 U F2 R' F2
93. 4.25 U R' F' R' F2 U R' F2 R'
94. 3.97 F' U' F R' U R' F U R' F'
95. 5.20 U R' U' F R U2 R2 F' U2
96. 1.78 F' U' R2 U F2 U' F R' U'
97. 1.90 F R U' R2 F2 U F' R F'
98. 5.33 U' F2 U' R' U2 F2 R F' U2
99. 5.04 F' R2 F U2 F R U2 R2 F2
100. 4.69 R2 U' R F2 R F R2 U F'
101. 4.48 U2 F' U R' U F U2 R' U2
102. 3.99 F' R2 F' R F' R F R' F
103. 4.69 U R' U' F2 U R' U2 F' R2
104. 3.83 U F' R U' R U R' U F2
105. 3.81 R' U' R F' R F2 R' F2 R2
106. 2.33 U R' U' F' U F' U R F'
107. 4.39 R' F R2 F' R U' R2 U F'
108. 4.99 R F' R U' R F2 U R' F2
109. 4.18 U2 F2 U' F' U F R' U2 R2
110. 4.20 F' R2 F2 R2 U' F R F' U
111. 3.83 F2 U' R2 U F2 U F R' U2 R
112. 3.63 U2 R2 U R F' R2 U' R' U2
113. 4.45 R2 F R F U2 R' F' U2 R2
114. 4.02 R' F' U' F2 U' F R' F' U2
115. 3.88 R2 F' R U F U' F R2 U2
116. 4.73 F U' R F2 U F2 U R' F2 R
117. 4.86 F U R' U R U' R2 U' F'
118. 4.90 F' R F2 R F2 U R' U F' R2
119. 3.68 F' R' F' U F2 R2 F' U F' U2
120. 3.89 R U' R U2 F U2 F2 R U' R'
121. 4.84 U2 R F' U F R2 F R' U
122. 3.82 R' U' F2 R2 F' R U2 F2 U'
123. 3.12 R F' R U2 F R' U2 R' U F'
124. 3.52 U F2 R' F R F2 R2 F' U
125. 4.93 F U2 F' R U2 R U F U'
126. 3.31 F' U F2 R2 F2 R F' U R'
127. 3.42 U' F2 R' F U2 F2 U' R U
128. 4.97 U F2 R U F2 U2 R U' F
129. 4.69 U' R' F R2 F U' F2 U R'
130. 4.98 U2 F' R2 U' R U F R' F'
131. 4.75 U2 F' U R' F' U2 F' R2 F'
132. 3.68 U2 R' U' F R' F' U R2 F'
133. 3.42 U2 R2 U R' U F2 U2 R2 U2
134. 4.46 F2 U2 R F' R' F R' U2 R'
135. 2.32 R U F' U2 R F' R2 F U2
136. 3.84 F U R' F' U2 R F' R U2 R'
137. 4.99 U2 F2 R2 U R' U' R2 U' F R2
138. 2.64 F2 R' U' F2 R U' R' F R U'
139. 4.50 U2 R F' R' F R' F U' F'
140. 3.56 U F2 U' F R' U2 F' R' F'
141. 4.89 F2 U F R2 U' R' F' U2 F2
142. 4.65 F' R F' R' F' U2 F2 U' F
143. 4.34 R2 F U F U2 F2 R' F' U2 F2
144. 4.88 R U F U' R2 U R' U R'
145. 4.71 U2 F' U R2 F R2 U2 F U2
146. 4.48 R2 U2 F R2 F R U' F U2
147. 3.86 R' F2 R2 U' F' R2 U' F R2
148. 3.67 F' R F' R2 F2 U R' F U
149. 2.24 F2 U2 R' F' U R2 F' U F' R'
150. 3.97 U2 F' U' R' F R2 F' U F U
151. 3.75 F2 U' R' F2 R' U R F2 U2
152. 3.91 U' F2 U' R2 F U2 F' R F2
153. 4.77 U2 F' R U' R U' F R U2
154. 4.33 R' F' R' U F' U F2 U2 F'
155. 3.93 U R' U F2 U R U2 R U2
156. 3.91 F' R U R' F U' R U2 F
157. 4.33 R2 U' F' R U F2 R' U' R
158. 4.82 R' U2 R2 U' F' U R F2 U2 F'
159. 4.13 U F R' U R' U R2 F2 U
160. 3.79 F R U' F2 U R2 F R' F'
161. 3.67 U2 F2 U' F U2 R' F' R U F2
162. 4.66 U2 R' F' R U2 F' R2 F2 R'
163. 3.65 R F' R' F U' F' U R' U
164. 4.77 R U2 F U' F U2 R2 F U'
165. 4.96 U' R' F' R U2 F2 R2 F' R'
166. 3.85 U R2 F U2 F2 R F' R2 U2
167. 4.06 R U' R2 F2 U2 F' R' U F
168. 4.47 F' U2 R F R U F2 U2 R2
169. 4.65 U R' F2 U2 R F' R U2 R'
170. 2.84 R U' F' R2 F R' F U' R
171. 4.10 R2 U F' U' R' F R U' R'
172. 3.95 F2 U F' U' F2 U2 F' U R2
173. 3.80 F U2 F' R F2 R' U R2 F
174. 4.72 F' U F U' R2 U F' R2 U2 R'
175. 4.77 R U' F2 R' F2 R' F U2 F'
176. 2.68 F' U2 R' F U' F2 U F' R'
177. 3.86 R U2 F U2 F R' F2 R F' R2
178. 2.75 U R2 F' R F U R' F2 R2
179. 4.62 U R U' R2 F2 U2 R' U' F2
180. 4.59 R' F R U' R2 U R2 F2 R'
181. 3.56 U F2 U' F' R2 F U' R U2
182. 4.99 F2 R' F R' U R' F' U2 F' U'
183. 4.53 F' R' F R2 U R' U F' U'
184. 4.49 F R' U' F U R' U R2 F2
185. 3.94 R' U F U' F' U2 F R' U
186. 3.54 U R' F2 R' U R' U' R F
187. 3.67 F R' U2 F2 R F' U' R U' F2
188. 3.67 U F' R2 U' R F R U' F' U2
189. 4.06 U R2 U2 R' F R F2 U2 F2
190. 3.97 U R' U R' F R F R2 U
191. 4.37 U2 F R U2 F' R U' F' U
192. 4.50 U R2 U F' U2 F2 U' R' F
193. 3.06 R2 U F' U2 R' U2 R' F2 U'
194. 3.99 U2 F U F' R2 U2 F2 R2 F'
195. 4.33 U2 R U F' R U' F' U R2
196. 3.95 R F2 R F2 U' R F2 U2 R'
197. 4.52 R F' R U' R2 F' R U' F'
198. 3.45 R2 F' R U' R2 F' R F' R'
199. 4.04 R' F R' F' R2 F R F' U
200. 4.09 U2 F U2 R' F2 U' R F R2
201. 1.40 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R' F'
202. 4.37 F2 R U' F2 U2 R F' R U'
203. 3.99 F R F' R2 U R F2 R U2
204. 4.19 U' F U' R F2 U' F R F'
205. 4.80 R2 F U' R' U R2 U F2 U
206. 4.31 R2 F2 U2 R U' F R2 F2 U
207. 4.91 F' R F' R' U' R2 F R' U'
208. 4.92 U2 R2 F2 U R' F R' U2 R
209. 5.03 F R' F2 U F2 U F' U R
210. 3.95 F' R2 U F' U2 F' U2 R F2
211. 3.93 R U' R2 F2 U R' F2 R' F
212. 4.54 R2 F' R F' R U R' F' R'
213. 4.57 U F' U2 R F2 R U2 F' U'
214. 3.79 F2 R U F U2 R' F R2 F'
215. 3.24 F U F' U' F2 R2 U2 F' U2
216. 4.98 R F2 R U' F R' F2 R U2
217. 2.97 F2 R2 U2 F' R U' R2 U F2
218. 4.39 U' R2 F2 U F U2 R2 F2 R'
219. 4.18 R' F' R F R' F2 U2 R U
220. 4.81 U2 R2 U' F' R2 U2 F' U' R
221. 4.01 U' R2 F U2 F U R' F' R
222. 3.95 F2 U F2 U' R F U' F U2
223. 3.40 F U F' R' U2 R F U2 F'
224. 4.14 F' R2 F R' U2 R2 F U' F
225. 3.87 F2 R U' F2 U' R2 F R F'
226. 3.38 R2 F' U R' U' F' U F2 U
227. 4.59 R' F R' F' R2 F U2 F R'
228. 4.63 F R' U F' U' R' F R2 U2 F2
229. 1.92 U' R U2 R' F R' U' R U2
230. 4.74 F' U R' F2 R' U2 F' U2 F2
231. 4.34 U F' R' F2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
232. 4.92 R2 F U' F' U F U' F R
233. 3.11 F' U2 F2 U' F' U2 R U F R2
234. 4.29 R U2 F' R' F2 U F' U F' U2
235. 4.61 F2 R' U2 R' F R2 U' R2 U F2
236. 3.06 R2 U2 F2 U R2 U R2 F' U
237. 4.48 U F U R F' R2 F2 R' U'
238. 3.55 U' F' R' U2 F R F R2 U'
239. 3.81 U2 F R F' U R' U' R2 U2
240. 3.78 R F' U F2 R' U' F' U R'
241. 3.61 R' U' F R' F2 R' F2 R U2
242. 3.21 U' R F2 R U' F' R F2 U'
243. 2.98 U F R' F' U2 R2 F U2 F2
244. 4.64 U' R2 U F' R' U2 R U2 R2 U'
245. 4.20 F2 U2 R U2 F' R2 F R' F
246. 3.44 R' F U2 R2 F U' F U' R'
247. 4.36 R' U2 F2 R2 U' F' U2 F U'
248. 3.96 F2 U' R2 F2 R U F U2 R'
249. 4.00 F2 U R F U' R2 F' R U'
250. 4.04 R2 U' F2 U' R U F2 R' U2
251. 4.31 U' R' U F2 R2 F' U' R2 U
252. 2.67 F' R2 U R' F2 U F R F
253. 3.93 F U' F2 U F' U F2 U R
254. 3.69 F2 R' F2 U2 F2 R2 F R U'
255. 4.80 R' F2 U' F2 U F' R F2 U' R'
256. 4.26 F' U F2 R' F U2 R U F'
257. 3.45 R' U F' U F' R' U R' U2 R'
258. 4.71 U2 F2 U' R F' R' U2 R F
259. 4.18 F' R U2 F' R F' U' R' U
260. 3.04 F2 R F U' F R' U2 R2 F
261. 3.85 F' U' R' F U2 F U2 F U'
262. 3.87 U' F2 R F' R' U2 R' F U
263. 4.11 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 F' U' F U'
264. 4.51 U2 R' F' R' F2 U R' F2 U'
265. 3.30 R' F U' R F' U R U F
266. 4.70 R2 F' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F'
267. 2.18 U R' U2 R F2 U F R' F
268. 4.54 U F' R F2 R2 U R' U F2
269. 3.41 R2 F2 U' F R F' U R U2
270. 3.41 U' F U2 F2 R2 U' F U2 F'
271. 4.19 R2 U2 R U' R2 U R' U' F
272. 4.05 R' F R' F U2 R' F' R U2
273. 3.34 R F2 R U' R U2 F2 R2 U'
274. 4.95 R' U R2 F2 R' F2 R U' F'
275. 2.50 R' U2 R' U R2 F' R' F2 R'
276. 2.17 U' R2 U' R U' F U2 F2 R'
277. 3.58 R2 U2 R F R' F2 R' U' F'
278. 4.03 U2 R U R' U2 R2 U' F2 U'
279. 3.70 F' R U R2 F' R2 F' U R
280. 3.97 U R' F U2 F2 R U' F' R' U2
281. 3.33 U2 R2 U R2 F U' R U2 F2
282. 4.86 F R2 U2 R' F U' F2 R' F2
283. 2.98 F2 R' U2 R' U F R F2 R2
284. 3.51 R2 U2 F' U' F R U R U
285. 3.83 U' R2 F R F2 R F R2 F'
286. 3.80 U' F' U F U' F2 R U R F'
287. 3.48 U R U R' U R U' F2 R
288. 1.99 U' R U F' R2 F R F2 R F2
289. 3.41 R' U2 F R2 U2 F R2 U' R'
290. 3.02 U2 R U' R2 U' F' R U' R F
291. 3.35 U R F2 R' F2 R' U' R2 F2
292. 3.67 U2 R U' F R' F' R U2 R'
293. 3.61 U R2 F2 U' R2 U' R' F2 R2
294. 3.99 R2 U2 F R U2 F2 R' U F2
295. 3.27 U2 F' R2 F' R2 F' U2 F R2
296. 3.77 F' R2 F' U' F2 U' F2 U F2
297. 2.83 F R F R U2 F' R F2 U2
298. 1.18 R' F U R2 F' U' F' R' U'
299. 3.50 F U2 F2 U2 R U' R U2 F
300. 3.11 F' R' F' R' U' R2 F R' U
301. 3.43 R' U R2 U F2 R2 U' R' F'
302. 3.85 R' F R F U2 R' F2 U2 R
303. 2.89 R U' R U' F U2 F2 R2 U' R'
304. 4.52 U F' U2 R U2 R' U' F2 R
305. 2.70 U R F' U2 F2 U' F2 U' R U'
306. 4.52 R F' U F2 R' U R' U R
307. 3.72 R2 F R' U2 R' F' R U2 F'
308. 3.73 R' U F' R2 U2 F' R U2 R' U
309. 2.51 R2 U R' U' R2 U F R2 F'
310. 2.21 R' F U' R F' U R2 U2 R'
311. 0.81 F U' R F2 R' F R' F R
312. 2.57 U2 F2 U' R F' U F' R2 U F
313. 3.29 U' R U' F R2 U2 F R' F2 U'
314. 3.42 U' F2 U R U' R F R' U
315. 3.54 U2 R' F2 U' F2 U' R2 U' R'
316. 3.85 R' F2 R2 F' U F2 R' U F U'
317. 2.92 F' R' F2 R F' R U2 F' U
318. 3.33 U' F' R2 U' F R U' F R2 F2
319. 1.81 R2 U F' U' F' R' U F' U'
320. 1.99 F' R' U F2 R F2 R U2 R'
321. 2.93 F R' U2 F' U2 F2 R U' F2
322. 3.89 R2 F2 R U F' R F U R'
323. 3.76 F U R2 F' U' R' U2 F' U
324. 2.85 U2 F2 U' R' F R2 U2 F U'
325. 2.73 U2 F2 R U' R2 U2 R' U' R U'
326. 3.20 R2 U' F R' U' F2 U2 F2 U'
327. 2.91 F' R2 U F R F2 U2 F' R'
328. 3.11 R F2 U2 R F2 R' U R' U2
329. 3.73 U2 R F' R U2 R' U R F2 R'
330. 3.99 U2 R F' U' R2 U' F2 U' F' R2
331. 3.30 R U' F2 U R2 U2 R2 F' R'
332. 3.19 F2 U2 R2 F R F' R2 U F'
333. 3.80 U F' R2 F R2 F R' F2 R'
334. 2.11 R2 F R F U' R U' R' U'
335. 2.94 R U R F' U F' R' U2 R
336. 3.48 F2 U R F2 U2 R' F U R'
337. 3.63 U F' U2 R2 F R U F2 U
338. 1.86 U2 F2 R2 F U' R' F R U F'
339. 3.46 F R F U2 R U' R2 F2 R2
340. 3.91 U' R2 F U' R U' F' R U'
341. 4.40 R F2 R' F U2 R' U F R U'
342. 4.40 F U2 F R U' R U' R2 F'
343. 3.87 U2 F U R U R2 F2 R' F
344. 2.17 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' F' U F'
345. 3.45 U2 R2 F' R F2 U' R2 U2 R' F'
346. 1.95 U' F2 U R2 U R' F2 R2 U
347. 3.91 U F U' R' F' R F2 R U2
348. 1.35 R2 U2 F' R' U2 F' R U' F
349. 3.41 R' F2 R U F2 R' U2 R U
350. 2.71 F' U' R2 F2 R' U F' R' U2
351. 3.91 U' R2 U2 F' R' F R2 U F
352. 3.73 F2 R U' R F2 U R F2 R2
353. 4.13 U' R2 F' U F' R2 U F' R U'
354. 3.83 U' R2 U' F U' R' F U2 R'
355. 4.12 F2 U' R' F R' U2 F U' R
356. 3.58 U' F' R2 F' R2 F' U' R' U'
357. 3.67 R2 U' F2 U R F' U R F' R'
358. 3.69 R F R U' F2 U' R2 U' R'
359. 3.16 R' F2 R' U2 R2 U' F U' F2
360. 3.80 U' F2 U' F2 R' U' F' R U'
361. 4.25 U2 R' F2 U R F2 R F U2
362. 2.16 U2 R' U2 R' U2 F R F R2
363. 3.32 R2 F2 U' F U' F U' R U2 R
364. 3.38 R F2 U2 F' U' F' R2 F2 R2
365. 3.38 F U F' R U2 F' U2 F R
366. 3.38 R2 F2 U2 F R2 F2 R2 F' U'
367. 3.89 U' F' U2 F' U2 F U F2 U'
368. 3.80 U2 R' F' R F' U' F2 R2 U
369. 3.71 U' F R2 F U2 R F U R2
370. 3.73 R2 U2 F' U R' U2 R2 F U' F'
371. 3.44 F' U' F R' U R' U' F2 R'
372. 2.96 U' R' F2 R' F' R U' F' U'
373. 3.95 F2 U2 R' F' U2 F U' F' R
374. 3.39 U' R' U F' R F' R2 F U
375. 4.54 U' F' R U' F2 R2 U2 R' U' F'
376. 3.89 R2 F U R' F2 R F R' F
377. 2.38 F U' R' F R F' R2 U2 R'
378. 4.00 F' R2 F' R F2 U F2 R2 F2
379. 3.79 U2 R F2 R U R2 F R' U'
380. 3.85 F R U2 R' U2 F2 U' R F2
381. 3.29 F2 R2 U' R2 U R' U R2 U
382. 3.87 R U' F2 R' F' U2 F R' U2
383. 3.47 U' R' F2 R' U' R' U' F2 U'
384. 3.46 U F U2 R U2 R' F R U'
385. 3.66 R2 F2 R U R2 F R U2 R2
386. 3.94 R U R2 U' R2 F R2 F' U F'
387. 3.92 F2 U F2 U F' U2 R F' U2
388. 2.59 U' R2 F' U2 F' U F2 U' F2 R2
389. 2.79 U2 R F2 U2 R' U F U F2 R'
390. 3.98 F' U R' F U' R F' R' F2
391. 2.23 U' F' R' F2 R2 F' R2 U R'
392. 2.55 U' F U' F2 R' U F' R' U'
393. 3.67 U2 R2 U F R2 U' F2 U' F' U
394. 3.50 U F U' R' U F2 U F2 R2
395. 3.77 F U F' R2 U2 F R2 U F'
396. 3.75 U2 R2 U F' R U F' R2 U' F'
397. 3.76 F U R' U2 F R U R U
398. 3.79 U2 R2 U' F2 U R' F' R F2
399. 3.55 R2 U2 F2 U2 F R U' R2 F'
400. 2.20 R' F' U F' U' R' F R2 F'
401. 3.55 F U R' F U F' R U2 R F'
402. 3.96 R2 U' R U2 F2 U' F U' R2
403. 2.95 R F R' F U2 R2 F R F2 U'
404. 3.68 R2 F U' R F2 R' F2 R2 U'
405. 2.73 R2 F' U' R2 F' R2 F' R U2



Not globally sub-4, but I'd say I average high 3



Spoiler: 3x3 OH 22.90 Ao100 PB



Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-16
avg of 100: 22.90

Time List:
1. 25.86 F R' U2 D2 F' R' B U' L2 U' L2 D R2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U' B' R2
2. (30.52) B2 L2 D L2 U' R2 D L2 D F2 B' R' U2 B2 R2 D' U2 B U R'
3. 26.64 R2 D' B D2 F L2 B R2 D2 F U2 F' D' R' F U R' F2 L2
4. 28.17 L U2 F2 R D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L F' D2 U L2 R F' U2 L U
5. 24.38 D' R2 D F2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 L' R U' R' B D' R' D B' U2
6. 29.82 F' U R' U2 L2 U2 R U2 B2 R' D2 R' F2 D' R' D F' R2 B U
7. 23.16 L2 B L2 B R2 U2 B' R2 B2 D B' L2 F' D L B2 F U' L'
8. 23.18 U' D' B R L U2 D F2 U F2 L B2 R' D2 L2 F2 B2 L' D2 L2 D2
9. 22.03 D2 F2 D' R2 U B L F R' D B R2 B' U2 B' R2 B' L2 B' D2 R2
10. 26.53 D L U2 F' L2 B' L' B' U L2 B' R2 U2 B2 D2 F D2 F R2 B D2
11. (32.51) B2 R F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L' B2 U L U2 R2 F' R2 D U' L'
12. 24.50 U L2 D B2 D F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 L D' R' F L' F2 L' D B' D
13. (17.61) D B2 F2 R' F2 D2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D' L' B2 R D F D2 U
14. 27.86 D2 R2 D B2 L2 U R2 U L2 R2 B2 R' D' R2 U' R' F' L B' D'
15. 27.13 U2 B2 F L2 B U2 F' D2 F' D2 F2 U R B2 R D' B L2 F
16. 26.53 R2 D2 B2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 F2 U2 L' D2 L' D' B' R B2 U' L F
17. 26.74 B L' U' L2 U2 F' U' R' U2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 B L2 D2 L2 U L'
18. 23.92 B U' L2 B' L2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 R2 B U2 R' D2 F' D' L U B L2
19. 25.83 D2 B2 D' U' L2 F2 U F2 U' L2 B2 L U2 B2 D F' R U R' B' L
20. 30.47 U2 L U' B2 U R U' F' R' F R2 F' U2 F B R2 U2 R2 F' B'
21. (30.70) F2 B U B' R' F2 L2 F U B2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 L2 D2 F
22. 22.20 F' U2 F L2 U2 B' L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 L D U2 L U2 L D' F' D'
23. 27.89 B' D2 U2 R' F2 L D2 R' U2 L2 D2 U L D B D2 F L2 R D
24. 22.50 R2 U L2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 R2 D R' F2 D L D B F L' F' D
25. (32.50) D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 R' F2 L' B U B D U2 F' U'
26. 25.35 F2 D2 R2 D2 F L2 B' L2 D2 R2 F2 L' U' R' F' D' B F2 L' U B
27. 29.19 L F' B U R' L' D U2 B2 L2 B2 R' B2 D2 R L2 B2 L' B2 F' R2
28. 21.29 F R2 D B2 D R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B R D F2 R2 U L' D2 F2
29. 26.75 U2 L2 D2 B' R2 D2 F R2 D2 B2 F' L2 R U L2 B' R2 U2 F L2 R
30. 22.57 D' R' D2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 U L' B2 D' F R' F' D'
31. (32.14) U' D2 R2 F D' L F' D F2 U' F2 L2 U L2 U' F2 R2 D R2
32. 20.95 R2 U2 F2 D2 B R2 B' D2 F' D2 F' R' B' U' B' D2 B R B' L
33. 22.07 D L D' B2 U F2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 D' B' F' L D2 U' F U
34. 18.96 U F2 R' L' D' R' B D2 B2 U D2 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' R
35. 22.48 F' D' B' U F R U L2 U L2 D2 B' L2 F' L2 U2 B2 R2 B R2
36. 19.34 U D' L' U' F2 R B2 D' B' D2 L2 U' L2 F2 D L2 U R2 L2 B2 R2
37. 29.48 F' L D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D U2 F2 U' L' U R' U' L' B L
38. 21.46 R U2 B2 R U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L' D L2 R' B2 F' U L U' F'
39. 24.28 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 U' B' U' L2 R' F2 U' F' L F' L'
40. 19.85 L U2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U B2 U F2 L' B2 L2 F' R' B' L2 F'
41. 24.35 R2 F U2 B' R' B R D B' R2 B' U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B U2 B R'
42. 21.01 F D' R U L2 B' R' F L' R2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 U B2 L2
43. 19.98 B D R' D' R2 L' U2 D L' F' R2 B D2 R2 D2 F U2 B U2 B U2
44. 19.59 D' L F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D R2 L D F L2 B L2 D L2
45. 20.07 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 D F2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 B' D R' D2 F R' B' R
46. 22.79 D F' R' U L2 D' F U2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 F L
47. 25.24 B' L' U R' L' U' R U' D F L2 U2 B2 D2 B L2 B U2 B' D2 B'
48. 20.82 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 L2 D B2 R B L R U2
49. (16.08) F2 L2 F2 U L2 D B2 D U L2 R B' L' F2 R' D B2 L2 B R'
50. 21.00 F' R B2 U' B2 L2 D U' L2 D2 R2 L' B' R' D B' L D2 F2
51. 22.32 R2 F L B2 U L' F' R' L F' U2 F' B D2 F' D2 L2 F L2 U2 F2
52. (14.14) F D' R L2 U2 L F' B' R' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2
53. 23.91 D F' U' L F B2 D B R D2 R U2 L F2 L' B2 L' U2 D2 L
54. 21.68 U2 L D' L2 B' U2 L2 F' R U L2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 U
55. 25.22 B2 L B U2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 F R2 U2 F' D' U2 B2 L' D2 B' L
56. 25.12 R2 D2 R' D2 L D2 F2 L' B2 F2 L2 R' U' B F2 D2 U2 L2 B' L' R'
57. 21.21 R2 U R U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L' U2 R F2 D B' L U2 F U' R
58. 19.48 R2 B' R2 D' F R' B2 U' L' B D2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 B' U2 B R2 D2
59. 19.11 D2 L' F2 L D2 F2 R B2 L' D2 R2 B D L' R F' U F' U L2
60. 19.96 R D' B' U2 R F R2 B D2 F2 U2 R' B2 L2 F2 R' F2 D2 F2 D
61. 22.56 B' R F' R2 D' L F U D2 L B2 R2 D2 R' F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R B
62. 21.84 L U D2 F2 L' B2 D2 B2 L B2 L U2 R2 U F' D' B' U L'
63. 20.89 D B2 U' B2 U L2 F2 D L2 B2 U' L2 B' D' F D2 F2 D' R B' U2
64. 21.45 U F' U2 B2 U' L2 U' F B2 D2 L' F2 L U2 L' U2 D2 L D2 F
65. 23.43 R' B2 D2 B L2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F' U2 R2 F D F D U2 B' L' D L2
66. 17.91 L D' B D2 B2 F L2 R2 D2 F' D2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' B' F2 L D2
67. 25.04 R2 B' R' L' B' D' F2 B2 R F R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 B2 U2
68. 21.84 R F2 L2 F2 U2 L' F2 L' F2 R2 D2 F D L2 B F2 L B U' F2 D2
69. 18.11 F R' D' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U B2 D R2 U' L' U F D B' F2 L B
70. 21.85 R' B' F2 D' L2 R2 B2 U L2 D' R2 B2 D U F' L' R2 B2 L D2 U'
71. 21.78 U B2 L' D2 L R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 L' F2 L' B L B D B' L D L'
72. 19.93 R2 B U B2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 D B R2 D B D' R' D
73. 25.63 F U2 F2 L U2 L B2 L D2 U2 L2 B2 L F' D' L' R B2 D' F2 U2
74. 25.72 F' R2 F R2 U2 B' L2 F' U2 R2 D2 F2 L' D' R' F U B2 L B2 L2
75. 23.59 U2 D F R' F' L' B' R' F U L2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U'
76. 25.09 D2 B L D' R' F2 B' U2 R2 D B2 U R2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 L' F
77. 21.18 B' U L B' R' B2 D' L' R2 B L2 U2 L2 F' R2 F D2 L2 B' L'
78. 22.49 D L F2 D2 R' D2 R' D2 R' D2 F2 L2 B U F2 D' B' D' L U2
79. 24.28 D' L' U D2 L' F L' B' U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L' U2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R'
80. 22.29 U' R D' F U R' U' D2 R L U2 R' F2 R2 U2 L' D2 F2 U B2
81. 24.27 D' L2 D' B' R' L' U2 D' R2 F U2 F' U2 D2 L2 B U2 B' R2 B R
82. 22.31 U' R' D2 R' F2 R B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 R' U B' F' U' R2 D2 R U'
83. 20.68 B' U2 D2 F R2 U L' R2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 D' L2 F' L
84. 22.42 B' D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B D2 U2 F' D2 L D L2 R' B' D2 U2 L' D
85. 19.91 L2 R2 U2 L2 B' D2 B2 F D2 F2 L D R' D F U2 L' D F L'
86. (16.95) U B U' F2 L2 F2 U B2 D' F2 U F2 R' D' L' R' F' D' F2
87. 20.24 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U R2 B2 D' R' B D R2 B' U' F' R2 B R
88. 23.74 L' B2 U' B2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 D B2 U R D R' U F' D' R' F
89. 23.88 D R' D B2 D' L2 D F2 U L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L' F' D' F2 U R
90. 18.37 F' B2 R B D' L' F R2 B' L2 F2 R2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 D2 B2
91. 18.85 F' D L2 D' R2 U' R2 D2 L2 R2 D F2 B' D2 R F U' F L2 D2 F2
92. 19.22 B L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F D2 R2 F2 D' F' L B2 D U' L D' B L2
93. 19.37 D2 R D' F2 D2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 L F' L U B' U2 R2
94. 20.37 B2 U L2 B2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R' F D B D B2 D2 R B2 L'
95. 19.95 F' L R2 B R2 F' D2 B L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B D' B2 R' U B L2 F'
96. 20.55 U F D2 R2 D2 U2 F D2 U2 B2 U2 F' R U R2 B' L D' R' B U
97. 19.02 L2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 D U' B D B L U' F U' B2 L U
98. (16.78) L2 U R2 D R2 U' F2 D' R2 F L D2 U B' D2 L2 B2 U F'
99. 24.51 U' D2 B L F' L U' R' F2 R' U2 R U2 R' D2 L F2 B2 L2 B' R
100. 24.16 F2 R B2 R2 B2 F2 L' D2 L D F R F2 D' F L B' D2



I can't go much further without 3x3 improvement


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Spoiler: 3x3 22.90 Ao100 PB


Did you mean to say 3x3 OH?


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

Done with G-Perms, just learned Gc. Can't use it in a solve yet obviously, but all the others I can. Just Nb and V left, and I decided on my V-Perm: R' U R' U' R D' R’ D R' U D’ R2 U’ R2 D R2


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Done with G-Perms, just learned Gc. Can't use it in a solve yet obviously, but all the others I can. Just Nb and V left, and I decided on my V-Perm: R' U R' U' R D' R’ D R' U D’ R2 U’ R2 D R2


That's what I use, I've found it to be superior.


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Done with G-Perms, just learned Gc. Can't use it in a solve yet obviously, but all the others I can. Just Nb and V left, and I decided on my V-Perm: R' U R' U' R D' R’ D R' U D’ R2 U’ R2 D R2



Changed my mind(I'm so indecisive XD), I like JPerm's alg more than the other: R U' R U R' D R D' R U' D R2 U R2 D' R2

Not even on AlgDB


----------



## ProStar (May 18, 2020)

Updated the events/mains/averages in my OP, they were pretty outdated


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Updated the events/mains/averages in my OP, they were pretty outdated


Do you have any plans on doing big cubes? I'd be happy to give you some help along the way on 5-7 (I can also recommend the best 6x6 hardware)


----------



## ProStar (May 18, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Do you have any plans on doing big cubes? I'd be happy to give you some help along the way on 5-7 (I can also recommend the best 6x6 hardware)



Perhaps, but right now I'm at that point with 5x5 that it takes me so long to solve I can only do a couple in one sitting. I don't own a 6x6 or 7x7, but I do think I'll buy a 7x7 sometime. I'll skip 6x6 for now, but if I really like 7x7 then I'll probably get one of those also.

I'm gonna go do a 5x5 Mo3(possibly Ao5 though I doubt it) now


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Perhaps, but right now I'm at that point with 5x5 that it takes me so long to solve I can only do a couple in one sitting. I don't own a 6x6 or 7x7, but I do think I'll buy a 7x7 sometime. I'll skip 6x6 for now, but if I really like 7x7 then I'll probably get one of those also.
> 
> I'm gonna go do a 5x5 Mo3(possibly Ao5 though I doubt it) now


Nice. 7x7 and 6x6 are essentially the same in terms of casual solving. I'm a little bias since I've been doing big cubes more often then 3x3 ever since June of 2018 (For reference I started cubing in April 2018 and Learned CFOP May 2018). Its very fun to do and it's also very gratifying to get fast.


----------



## ProStar (May 18, 2020)

Wth just did a 5x5 solve and got 2:45, previous PB was 3:32 XD

F2C was actually really easy, finished them sub-10. Scramble(might've misscrambled): F R' Bw Uw2 F' Fw Dw2 Lw2 D F2 Fw D2 R2 U Rw2 Lw2 F2 Dw' D' U2 R' Lw' Rw Bw2 U Uw' R2 B D' F' L' R2 Bw2 Uw R' Uw2 Bw2 Dw F' U L D Fw' Uw Bw2 Dw D' L2 F2 B Dw' Bw' D F' L Lw' Bw' R2 U' Uw'


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 18, 2020)

$100 bet @Sub1Hour recommends the MGC 6x6 (which I'll hopefully get soon)


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Wth just did a 5x5 solve and got 2:45, previous PB was 3:32 XD
> 
> F2C was actually really easy, finished them sub-10. Scramble(might've misscrambled): F R' Bw Uw2 F' Fw Dw2 Lw2 D F2 Fw D2 R2 U Rw2 Lw2 F2 Dw' D' U2 R' Lw' Rw Bw2 U Uw' R2 B D' F' L' R2 Bw2 Uw R' Uw2 Bw2 Dw F' U L D Fw' Uw Bw2 Dw D' L2 F2 B Dw' Bw' D F' L Lw' Bw' R2 U' Uw'


What center did you use? Red, Blue, and Green looks super good.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 18, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> $100 bet @Sub1Hour recommends the MGC 6x6 (which I'll hopefully get soon)


YOU BEST BE GETTING ME MY 100$ BABYYYYY, YOU CAN GET 4 MGC 6x6 CUBES WITH THAT.

The MGC 6x6 is actually really good. Its the first 6x6 where setup is not a pain. The only thing I did to mine was clean it out and add some 10k and boom, crispy town. Although you can get premium ones from TC if you don't feel confident setting up big cubes.


----------



## ProStar (May 18, 2020)

What. The. Heck.

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-17
mean of 3: 2:58.75

Time List:
1. 2:45.52 F R' Bw Uw2 F' Fw Dw2 Lw2 D F2 Fw D2 R2 U Rw2 Lw2 F2 Dw' D' U2 R' Lw' Rw Bw2 U Uw' R2 B D' F' L' R2 Bw2 Uw R' Uw2 Bw2 Dw F' U L D Fw' Uw Bw2 Dw D' L2 F2 B Dw' Bw' D F' L Lw' Bw' R2 U' Uw' 
2. 3:14.85 Uw' B U' Bw2 Uw' R2 Rw2 B' F' D' Bw2 Lw Uw2 Dw' F2 Rw L' Dw2 D Rw Bw' B L2 F2 Dw2 R2 U' B' R Rw2 B' Dw2 F U2 F' R2 Lw2 Uw' Dw Lw Fw B' R2 Rw B2 F' Dw' Fw U2 Lw' R2 B' L2 Fw' Rw' Bw B2 Uw' U Bw 
3. 2:55.88 F2 Fw D R L' Dw R2 B' Uw' F Lw Uw B2 Lw Fw' Bw2 L' D2 U Lw L Uw F2 Rw B D' L2 Rw' Uw2 U' B2 R' F' L R' Lw F' U F2 Uw2 B2 Fw' Rw2 R Uw2 Fw2 Bw F' Lw' D Fw' D' Bw' Uw Fw2 Bw2 Lw2 R2 Bw2 U'

I was averaging like 3:50 before, and haven't practiced much. They weren't insane solves, 1 and 3 felt a little above average. Time to update my sheet lol



Sub1Hour said:


> What center did you use? Red, Blue, and Green looks super good.



W/Y



Sub1Hour said:


> YOU BEST BE GETTING ME MY 100$ BABYYYYY, YOU CAN GET 4 MGC 6x6 CUBES WITH THAT.
> 
> The MGC 6x6 is actually really good. Its the first 6x6 where setup is not a pain. The only thing I did to mine was clean it out and add some 10k and boom, crispy town. Although you can get premium ones from TC if you don't feel confident setting up big cubes.



Thanks. I don't feel confident setting up cubes at all, I'd probably be like a second faster at 3x3 if my GTS3 wasn't bone dry


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> W/Y


Are you using Yau or Yau5? Or a different method maybe like hoya or something?


----------



## ProStar (May 18, 2020)

Ladies and Gentlemen, today is an important day in my ZZ carrier. I just got my first LL skip. At LS, I did R U2 R' to skip OLL and then for a PLL skip; call it an unpure LL skip all you want, it counts. It was in OH, got a *12.34*, less than 2 seconds off of my 3x3 PB and beating my previous OH PB by 2 seconds. Did a weird EOCross but it preserved a pair. Second pair was bad, last two were average. Then an LL skip 

U2 F2 L2 B R2 F' U2 F R2 F' L2 D' F2 R B F L2 D' R U F2


----------



## ProStar (May 18, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Are you using Yau or Yau5? Or a different method maybe like hoya or something?



Redux


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, today is an important day in my ZZ carrier. I just got my first LL skip. At LS, I did R U2 R' to skip OLL and then for a PLL skip; call it an unpure LL skip all you want, it counts. It was in OH, got a *12.34*, less than 2 seconds off of my 3x3 PB and beating my previous OH PB by 2 seconds. Did a weird EOCross but it preserved a pair. Second pair was bad, last two were average. Then an LL skip
> 
> U2 F2 L2 B R2 F' U2 F R2 F' L2 D' F2 R B F L2 D' R U F2


Wow that's a coincidence! one of my older OH Pbs was also a LL skip and also a mid 12.



ProStar said:


> Redux


Interesting... why aren't you color neutral? it is very easy unlike 4 and 6.


----------



## ProStar (May 18, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Interesting... why aren't you color neutral? it is very easy unlike 4 and 6.



Because I'm stupid?


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Because I'm stupid?


Thanks for telling the truth

It's just a prank bro


----------



## brododragon (May 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Ok I've officially switched to ZZ for 3x3. Although I want to do like 50 solves with CFOP to get my session up to 1k solves lol


You've completed your journey to the dark side.


ProStar said:


> sue ZZ-a.


Hey, it doesn't have a lot of money. Don't be so heartless.


ProStar said:


> Not globally sub-4, but I'd say I average high 3


Yeah, I'm not sub-50, I just average high 49s.


----------



## ProStar (May 18, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Yeah, I'm not sub-50, I just average high 49s.



Average: Take your times and average them out
Global Average: What you consistently average. 

If I average 19 seconds but still get 20s commonly then I'm not globally sub-20, even though I average 19


----------



## brododragon (May 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Average: Take your times and average them out
> Global Average: What you consistently average.
> 
> If I average 19 seconds but still get 20s commonly then I'm not globally sub-20, even though I average 19


Really? I thought it was just what you would get on an average solve (J Perm's definition).


----------



## ProStar (May 18, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Really? I thought it was just what you would get on an average solve (J Perm's definition).



Nah, that'd be your normal average, since if you take all your times and take the average the result should be an average solve


----------



## brododragon (May 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Nah, that'd be your normal average, since if you take all your times and take the average the result should be an average solve


Are your challenging J Perm???


----------



## 1cubealot (May 18, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I was advised by @Micah Morrison to learn EG-1 first, becuase you are more likely to get an adjacent swap on the D layer than a solved D layer.


I think cll first


----------



## ProStar (May 18, 2020)

How fast should my EOCross be OH for a 22 average? I feel like it's taking longer than it should


----------



## PapaSmurf (May 18, 2020)

Don't do EOCross for OH, do EOLine and block building. Also, like 4 seconds for EOLine? I dunno really.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 18, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> Don't do EOCross for OH, do EOLine and block building. Also, like 4 seconds for EOLine? I dunno really.


Yeah, you should do ZZ with EOLine and a z rotation.
1. EOLine
2. RB
3. z
4. RB
5. LL


----------



## ProStar (May 21, 2020)

I've switched to M2 for BLD, I've found myself really enjoying BLD over the past couple days. Just did my first full attempt with M2/OP and halfway through memo I did the wrong special case but didn't realize until like 2 pairs later. It was really slow anyway, my memo didn't go that great(not because I switched, just because that happens lol). Will probably do a couple more attempts later


----------



## ProStar (May 21, 2020)

Done with PLL(that took long enough). I guess I'll start learning ZBLL next, anything I need to know before jumping in?


----------



## brododragon (May 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Done with PLL(that took long enough). I guess I'll start learning ZBLL next, anything I need to know before jumping in?


Should you learn COLL to ease you into recognition and make everything a bit easier?


----------



## ProStar (May 21, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Should you learn COLL to ease you into recognition and make everything a bit easier?



I already know COLL recognition(whenever I start an alg set, I usually look through the cases and learn at least the basics of how to recognize them, which I did with CLL), and personally I'd just like to start on a ZBLL set and learn the best COLL algs along the way


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I already know COLL recognition(whenever I start an alg set, I usually look through the cases and learn at least the basics of how to recognize them, which I did with CLL), and personally I'd just like to start on a ZBLL set and learn the best COLL algs along the way


I really think that you should learn the COLL's first. It will make it easier to learn to recognize the other cases later. There is no reason not to. Although I personally have not learned full ZBLL and I only know around half of COLL, so I would ask someone who has learned ZBLL their opinion.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 22, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Done with PLL(that took long enough). I guess I'll start learning ZBLL next, anything I need to know before jumping in?


@ProStar Do you know full OLL?


----------



## brododragon (May 22, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> @ProStar Do you know full OLL?


Because everyone uses full OLL for ZZ.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 22, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Because everyone uses full OLL for ZZ.


Ah yes I forgot, HE HAS BEEN SEDUCED BY THE DARK SIDE 
Learn all of COLL first (except sune), It will give you a taste of big alg sets and the special recognition for ZBLL cases.


----------



## maticuber (May 22, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I already know COLL recognition(whenever I start an alg set, I usually look through the cases and learn at least the basics of how to recognize them, which I did with CLL), and personally I'd just like to start on a ZBLL set and learn the best COLL algs along the way



Learn COLL first, there's no reason not to start there. Then you can probably go for 2GLL.


----------



## brododragon (May 22, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Ah yes I forgot, HE HAS BEEN SEDUCED BY THE DARK SIDE
> Learn all of COLL first (except sune), It will give you a taste of big alg sets and the special recognition for ZBLL cases.


Why no Sune?


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 22, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Why no Sune?


regular sune --) PLL < sune COLL --) EPLL
Because you have to recognize the case and execute it and then you still have PLL, plus the sune COLLs are kinda bad.


----------



## brododragon (May 22, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> regular sune --) PLL < sune COLL --) EPLL
> Because you have to recognize the case and execute it and then you still have PLL, plus the sune COLLs are kinda bad.


What you still have full OLL after Sune COLL?


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 22, 2020)

brododragon said:


> What you still have full OLL after Sune COLL?


wut


----------



## maticuber (May 22, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Why no Sune?



Sune+PLL is faster than Sune COLL+EPLL


----------



## brododragon (May 22, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> wut


Ok the way you phrased it just was weird.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 22, 2020)

maticuber said:


> Sune+PLL is faster than Sune COLL+EPLL




Also this same concept applies to antisune


----------



## GenTheThief (May 22, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Done with PLL(that took long enough). I guess I'll start learning ZBLL next, anything I need to know before jumping in?


As someone who knows 300+ algs of ZBLL, here are my thoughts:
*note that I've made a lot of the mistakes that I'm telling you not to make after being told not to make them, so maybe it hypocritical, maybe I'm passing on knowledge.*

Whatever your recognition system, make sure you can handle multiple angles. 4 could be ideal, but 2 that are a U2 away from each other is perfectly good enough. Baum-Harris is a good system, and you can apply it to any side. Roman's trainer has a link to a ZBLL doc that has a really good explanation of how to use it. I would recommend using that and learning two angles.

If you already know COLL recognition, you absolutely do not need to learn that set first. The only important part of it is the recognition; the algs won't help and OCLLs will work perfectly for all the cases that you don't know. I would suggest being able to predict headlights for PLL though.

If you don't go through COLL and learn the algs, you can just learn the 12 ZBLLs in each COLL set. I also liked to learn the cases that were really easy to recognize, like 2x2 blocks or T-perm blocks. You can also go across all the sets and learn things like 2GLL if you want to.

Absolutely learn the best algs and make sure that you review or solve with them frequently so that you don't forget them. Mirrors and inverses are often really good, but don't pass up other good algs because the mirror inverse is easier.

Everyone has their own order, mine so far has been more or less: COLL, 2GLL, some easy diag zblls across the board, T, Pi, U, and then I hope to finish H, L, S/As. Regardless of your order, I do think that learning Sune 2GLLs is totally worth it, but you can leave the rest of the set for last, but do learn it eventually.


Obviously, there are plenty of people who have successfully learned it, so they might have other, better advice, but I'm sure that I'm more qualified than most of the people weighing in so far. Anyway, best of luck learning it!


----------



## PapaSmurf (May 22, 2020)

Listen to Gen.


----------



## ProStar (May 22, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> As someone who knows 300+ algs of ZBLL, here are my thoughts:
> *note that I've made a lot of the mistakes that I'm telling you not to make after being told not to make them, so maybe it hypocritical, maybe I'm passing on knowledge.*
> 
> Whatever your recognition system, make sure you can handle multiple angles. 4 could be ideal, but 2 that are a U2 away from each other is perfectly good enough. Baum-Harris is a good system, and you can apply it to any side. Roman's trainer has a link to a ZBLL doc that has a really good explanation of how to use it. I would recommend using that and learning two angles.
> ...



Thanks a bunch! I've read the doc you mentioned, but I'm having a little trouble understanding the best way to recognize EP


----------



## GenTheThief (May 22, 2020)

ProStar said:


> but I'm having a little trouble understanding the best way to recognize EP





> _However, recognizing the edges can be tricky. Dan Harris came up with a pretty good way
> of recognizing this, and it is what I will be using here. I've adapted some of the different
> cases to better suit me, but the core idea is all his.
> 
> ...



This is primarily used for ZBLL, but you can also apply this to PLL.

If you have a Ua Uperm, then from all angles the cases would be:

no auf: A/O (where the edge in FU and the corner in FUR are adjacent colors, and the edge in RU and the corner in RUF are opposite colors)
U auf: O/C (FU and FUR are opposite colors, RU and RUF are the same (correct, it forms a block) colors)
U2 auf: C/A (FU and FUR are the correct colors, RU and RUF are adjacent colors)
U' auf: A/A (or CxA) (FU and FUR are adjacent, RU and RUF are also adjacent colos) (or FU and *R*UF are the correct colors, RU and *F*UR are adjacent colors)

I hope this helps with the recognition system.


----------



## ProStar (May 24, 2020)

This is ridiculous, I am unbelievably indecisive, I don't think I'll ever permanently settle on a decision



Spoiler



you all know what it means when I comment on my indecisiveness, don't you?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> This is ridiculous, I am unbelievably indecisive, I don't think I'll ever permanently settle on a decision
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CFOP again?


----------



## ProStar (May 24, 2020)

Basically I'm bad at inspecting(which is crucial in ZZ), so I decided to do a few CFOP solves for fun(I was planning on doing an Ao25 because it would bump my session over 1k solves) and was averaging low 17. It also felt much less straining on my energy, because I could effectively plan cross and not have to take(what seemed liked, actually takes me 15 seconds on average) a minute to plan EO. Then I got some amazing results, including a 12.34 Mo3 and 13.10 Ao5(both PBs). My ZZ Mo3 and Ao5 PBs are 15.00 and 15.69 respectively, and I got several averages below those results within about 70 solves. Probably will switch again to something(ZZ or something else(Petrus?)) in the future, so just be ready for that


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Basically I'm bad at inspecting(which is crucial in ZZ), so I decided to do a few CFOP solves for fun(I was planning on doing an Ao25 because it would bump my session over 1k solves) and was averaging low 17. It also felt much less straining on my energy, because I could effectively plan cross and not have to take(what seemed liked, actually takes me 15 seconds on average) a minute to plan EO. Then I got some amazing results, including a 12.34 Mo3 and 13.10 Ao5(both PBs). My ZZ Mo3 and Ao5 PBs are 15.00 and 15.69 respectively, and I got several averages below those results within about 70 solves. Probably will switch again to something(ZZ or something else(Petrus?)) in the future, so just be ready for that


That's awesome!

Solving with other methods for a while helped me too, maybe just solving with ZZ dropped your CFOP times.


----------



## brododragon (May 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Basically I'm bad at inspecting(which is crucial in ZZ), so I decided to do a few CFOP solves for fun(I was planning on doing an Ao25 because it would bump my session over 1k solves) and was averaging low 17. It also felt much less straining on my energy, because I could effectively plan cross and not have to take(what seemed liked, actually takes me 15 seconds on average) a minute to plan EO. Then I got some amazing results, including a 12.34 Mo3 and 13.10 Ao5(both PBs). My ZZ Mo3 and Ao5 PBs are 15.00 and 15.69 respectively, and I got several averages below those results within about 70 solves. Probably will switch again to something(ZZ or something else(Petrus?)) in the future, so just be ready for that


I doubt that it was just because you're better at CFOP. I often take breaks from 3x3, and when I come back, I solve way better for the first day or so. It's probably just because you took a break from CFOP. But, by all means, switch to Petrus


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 24, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I doubt that it was just because you're better at CFOP. I often take breaks from 3x3, and when I come back, I solve way better for the first day or so. It's probably just because you took a break from CFOP. But, by all means, switch to Petrus


I mean its not like it hurts to use a different method for a while, I think that trying to use Petrus for FMC/OH (I gave up on OH sorry brodo and pq) helped me a lot with Bálint Blocks for mega since its similar principles.


----------



## brododragon (May 25, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> gave up on OH sorry brodo and pq


Leave my presence.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Basically I'm bad at inspecting(which is crucial in ZZ), so I decided to do a few CFOP solves for fun(I was planning on doing an Ao25 because it would bump my session over 1k solves) and was averaging low 17. It also felt much less straining on my energy, because I could effectively plan cross and not have to take(what seemed liked, actually takes me 15 seconds on average) a minute to plan EO. Then I got some amazing results, including a 12.34 Mo3 and 13.10 Ao5(both PBs). My ZZ Mo3 and Ao5 PBs are 15.00 and 15.69 respectively, and I got several averages below those results within about 70 solves. Probably will switch again to something(ZZ or something else(Petrus?)) in the future, so just be ready for that


Give Hawaiian Kociemba a try 
I wouldn’t recommend doing EO at the beginning, but doing 3/4 cross at the beginning and doing F2L with M moves is fun. And you know where to get HKOLL algs.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 25, 2020)

You SHOulD UsE hEISe I HEAr iT is veRY GoOd AnD SIMplE. tHaT oR TRaPeZoIdAl fRancisCo


----------



## ProStar (May 25, 2020)

Officially did an Ao100 today, split into two sessions(did like 70-80 solves in a row, which ended with the sub-10, then finished off just now). I'm proud of the results, here they are:



Spoiler: 16.47 3x3 CFOP Ao100



Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-24
avg of 100: 16.47

Time List:
1. 17.97 D' L2 R2 F2 U2 B' D2 L2 R2 F' L2 F' D' L' R F' R' B U' F2 U 
2. 18.13 F U' B' U2 F B2 L U B2 U' B2 D2 F2 B2 D' R2 U L2 F' R' 
3. 18.56 F2 R F2 L D2 R' F2 L B2 R F2 D2 U R U R' B' F2 L' D L2 
4. (13.18) L2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 U R2 B2 U B' R B L2 U' L U2 B D' U 
5. 17.52 L U' B2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 D' B2 D F2 B' L R' F' U R' D2 L 
6. 16.99 B D2 R2 F' L2 D2 U2 B' L2 R2 U' B L' R U L2 D B2 L' B' 
7. 18.06 L2 D2 R' D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F D F2 U B' U' B2 R2 
8. (19.12) R2 F D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L F2 L' D2 R U B2 L' F' L2 B' R2 
9. 17.33 F' R D B' D' L2 F' U R D2 F2 U2 F' U2 B L2 B' L2 B R2 F 
10. 17.79 D2 L R2 B F R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' U' F' U2 L' B' F' U' 
11. 15.20 R B D2 L U2 L B' U2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 U D2 R2 D2 L2 B' D 
12. 17.96 R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 F L2 F2 L F U' R' B' L D B 
13. 18.73 D2 R2 F' R2 F U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U B' F' L B2 D' R2 U F 
14. 17.15 R' U2 L2 U F D' L U' B U' R2 B2 L2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 B' R2 
15. 16.26 U2 B2 L2 D2 L' R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L F' D U R B2 U F' U' F' 
16. 17.45 L2 U B2 D R2 U' R2 D L2 R2 F2 L U F U2 B D B R' D U2 
17. 16.62 D' F2 R B' L U L' D' R2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 L2 B' D2 B2 D' 
18. 18.63 D2 F' D2 L U2 F' L' B2 U' R2 U D2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 U R' 
19. 15.41 D2 F2 D' B D' L U R U L2 U' D R2 D F2 B2 D2 
20. 14.71 U' R2 B' L2 D2 L2 B D2 B L2 F2 U2 F' U' B R2 D2 F' D' R 
21. (19.46) L U2 L B U' R' B' D' R U2 B2 R U2 R' L' B2 L D2 R' D2 
22. 14.56[CN!] D' B2 R2 D' B2 U R2 F2 U F2 R B F D L' D2 L' R B2 
23. 17.48 U' L B' L2 D' F' U F R2 F' D2 L2 F U2 R2 F2 L2 F' U 
24. 14.85 B2 L2 D2 L' U2 L B2 U2 L' D2 L' F R U' L2 B F' U' B2 L' 
25. 16.49 F' L2 U2 L2 B' L2 B2 F R2 F2 U2 R' F2 L' B2 R D' R B2 F' 
26. 17.94 U B' D' L D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L D2 B2 L' B' F2 R2 B' D' R' F 
27. (18.98) B' U F2 L' F2 L R D2 U2 B2 D2 L' F2 B L2 U2 R F2 D' U2 
28. 16.31 B' R2 D2 F L2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 L D F' R' B2 U' R' F R2 
29. 17.64 L2 D U2 R2 F2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 R2 B' U2 B' U' R2 F L D R U2 
30. (18.94) D' L' U' F' U' D' R' B U2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 B2 U B2 U B2 
31. 14.84 D B2 F2 U' L2 D F2 R2 U' L2 D B L' U F2 D' L2 B2 L' U2 
32. 17.53 D' R2 B2 U' B' L D2 B D' B' L2 F' R2 F L2 U2 B' R2 F D2 
33. 18.28 R2 B2 D B2 L2 D F2 D R2 D2 U2 F2 L' D B L2 F R' D2 L2 
34. (11.65) R2 D2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 B F D2 F' R U' L2 R' F D2 L2 U F' 
35. 14.04 B' R2 B2 L' B' L' D' R U2 B2 L' U2 R2 D2 R' F2 L2 F' U' 
36. 14.42 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D B2 F2 D R' U' F' D' R D B D2 F 
37. 16.06 D' L2 F' R2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 B F R' U' L F' D R' F R' 
38. 16.78 R2 L' D F R' U' L R2 U2 F2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 U L2 D' F' R' 
39. 16.43 U2 B2 R2 D L2 R2 U' L2 R2 F2 U2 B U' L2 U2 L D R F' 
40. (19.58) R2 D' U2 R2 D2 F2 R B2 F2 L' R B2 R' B' F' D' B2 R B D 
41. 16.67 U' R F2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 R2 U2 L F' D' R' B U' R2 B 
42. 18.61 U2 L F2 D2 L R U2 R' B2 L' F2 D' B' D2 R' U' L2 D L F 
43. 15.68 L D' F2 B' U2 F B R B' U F2 R2 U' B2 U L2 F2 U L2 U2 
44. 17.19 U' R2 D2 F D2 B F L2 D2 U2 F' R2 L U R2 F D L2 F2 L 
45. 18.12 D2 F' L D' B2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D U2 R2 D' R U2 B L D' F D' 
46. 17.94 D L U F B L U' D2 R U B2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 
47. 17.77 F2 L B' D' L2 U B2 D U2 L2 D' B2 R2 B' R F' L2 R2 D' B2 
48. 17.96 F' R2 B' L2 F2 L D' B' U F D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 B' U2 R2 
49. 13.74 L2 B2 D' L2 D' U' R2 U' F2 R2 U' L B F L2 D F L R' F D 
50. 17.91 B2 D F2 D L2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 U2 R D' L' B D F D2 F2 U2 
51. 17.12 F2 L' B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 R B2 F2 U2 D' B' R' D U' R2 B R2 D2 
52. 13.47 U' R' B2 D2 B R2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 F' U' B' L2 F R' B' L 
53. 13.55 U2 R' F2 D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L' U' B F D L' R F D B2 D' 
54. 16.52 D2 L D U R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 B' U2 F' L' D2 B L 
55. 18.87 B2 U' B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 U F' L' U R B2 R B2 F' L' 
56. 14.18 F' R' F2 U F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U R2 D R2 D2 F' R' F R D2 U R' 
57. 17.36 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 D R2 U' L2 R U' L' F' R D2 L' B2 R D 
58. 15.30 L2 U2 F' L2 U2 F2 U2 B F2 R2 U2 F U' R2 U2 F' R2 U2 L' U' R' 
59. 17.97 D' B' U F2 D' R2 D R2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 F R' F2 D' R B L U' 
60. 17.27 U' F2 B D' F D2 L U' R2 D2 B2 R B2 R2 L B2 R D2 B' 
61. (11.50) F' R B' D2 B2 U2 R F U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U D2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' 
62. (12.27) U' B R2 L2 F U B L' F' L2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B 
63. 13.25 D' L' F R2 U R D R2 F U2 F D2 B' R2 F' R2 B' U2 R' U B 
64. 13.77 R2 B2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D B2 L B2 U F R D B F D 
65. 13.90 B' L' U B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F R2 F D R' B L' U' F D 
66. 15.51 L D' B2 D B' D' R B U' B2 R D2 L2 F2 R U2 L' D2 L' 
67. 17.13 D' B' L' U' R2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 U L' U' B L' F D R2 
68. 18.12 R2 B U B2 R' L' D2 L2 B F2 R2 D R2 D F2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 
69. 16.92 F2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 B2 U' B2 U2 L B2 R D U B' R2 D2 
70. 14.83 R L D2 F D' F2 R2 U L2 B R2 F U2 F U2 D2 R2 B' U2 
71. (9.41) B2 F2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U L U2 F' D' U' F2 R2 U B L' 
72. 17.51 B2 U2 F' L2 D2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R' B' D L' D2 B2 R U' L' 
73. 16.88 B D F' R' F U' F2 L R2 B2 U2 D' F2 L2 F2 U F' B2 
74. 16.91 D R2 D2 B' F' D2 L2 F L2 B' U2 B' R2 L' F' U R2 F' D' U L 
75. 16.28 U D' L' U' F L B' U' B2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 F2 D' R' F2 
76. 15.07 R' B2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 L' B2 L2 F2 L D F' L2 D' U' R' B U 
77. 15.18 R2 L' F' D R F' R2 B L2 U' R2 U2 D' L2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 R' 
78. 18.10 L2 F2 B' R2 D2 L' B' U' D2 R' B2 L F2 L' U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U 
79. 15.86 D' F B2 R D2 F2 U2 L' B2 R' F2 U2 L' F' R B L' U B' U 
80. 17.22 B U2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 D B2 D L2 U R' D' F L2 B D' U R' F2 
81. 16.48 R F R2 U2 B R2 B' U2 L2 R2 F' D2 U' L F' L' R2 D' R B2 
82. 16.73 R2 D F2 L' B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R' B2 D2 R2 D R' D2 F' L U2 B' 
83. 17.84 F U' F U2 R F L R2 D' L2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 L2 U F2 R' U' 
84. 16.55 D' R2 U' F U L' B' R' B2 U2 R2 D' L2 D L2 B2 U R2 D F D' 
85. 13.30 L' D2 L' F2 L D2 B2 R D2 R2 F2 D' B' R' D' U L B D' B' R2 
86. 16.89 U' F' L U2 R2 B2 R' U2 R U2 F2 R D2 R2 U' F' L' R F L D' 
87. 14.68 F2 D2 B' D' L2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 R2 D B2 F2 L' F' U' R2 B2 L D2 
88. 13.54 B F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' U2 B2 D2 B R2 D F' R' F' L2 D2 
89. 16.83 R U' F L2 F R2 B U2 F L2 R2 B F2 R2 L U2 F D2 B2 U F2 
90. 17.81 B2 U L2 D' F2 D R2 D' B2 D2 L2 R' B2 D R' F' L R2 B' R 
91. 18.21 F2 L2 D' B2 U L2 B2 U B2 L2 U B2 R' D' F' L2 B2 D' B L' 
92. 17.50 U L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 L' B D F' D L' R B L R' 
93. 13.55 R2 B U' L F2 R' F L' U' R2 U R2 D2 R2 L2 U B2 U' 
94. 16.36 R2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U2 L U2 B U2 L R D2 B' D' F' 
95. 17.38 F' R F2 D2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 U2 R D' L R2 F2 R B D 
96. 16.36 B2 U B2 F2 U' F2 D L2 D' B U2 B2 R' B D' F2 L' F2 R2 
97. 15.64 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 D2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' D F L U F' U' F 
98. 14.99 B U2 F2 L' B2 D2 R2 D2 R' D2 R F' R2 D L U2 L2 B D2 
99. 16.48 U' F L2 U B R U' D L2 U2 L2 F2 B' U2 R2 F R2 B2 U2 L 
100. 15.70 F' D2 B U R L D' R B L2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 D2 F'



Also an abundance of solves near or better than previous CFOP PB(12.22), it's kinda funny looking at my session; gradually getting better and then randomly averaging 16-17 seconds lol


----------



## ProStar (May 25, 2020)

I think I need to work on my PLL+AUF; most of my alg speeds are ok, but I usually take 3-4 sides for recognition and can't predict AUF. I watched Tingman's AUF video recently, and I really like that strategy. It's been going well in the test solves I've been doing, but I've found I have a lot of trouble doing it fast for any alg that typically requires an AUF(ie: Jb perm takes a U' AUF even if it's lined up before doing the alg). The algs that have that are:

Jb - R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' [U']
Ra - R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' [U']
Rb - R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R
Z - M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 [U']

I'm definitely keeping my Jb alg, unsure about my R-Perms, and am probably getting a new Z-Perm alg. Any thoughts on my R-Perms? Also what are the best Z-Perms? (preferably without an AUF; that's the whole point of me switching)


----------



## brododragon (May 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> (preferably without an AUF; that's the whole point of me switching)


What wrong with AUF? you can usually skip it if you make sure U is off by a U2 already.


----------



## ProStar (May 25, 2020)

brododragon said:


> What wrong with AUF? you can usually skip it if you make sure U is off by a U2 already.



It makes me harder to figure out what AUF I should do, since it's not just what U move it's away from being aligned, but I also have to add an extra move to that. Honestly it may be better just to practice, we'll see though.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 25, 2020)

Do you do M moves with your right or left hand?


----------



## ProStar (May 25, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Do you do M moves with your right or left hand?



Left, which is why for something like an H-Perm I do U rather than U'


----------



## brododragon (May 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> It makes me harder to figure out what AUF I should do, since it's not just what U move it's away from being aligned, but I also have to add an extra move to that. Honestly it may be better just to practice, we'll see though.


Just recognize AUF and then do the opposite. U' = U ect.


----------



## ProStar (May 25, 2020)

Sometimes when I post a plan I don't think a lot  I've concluded I don't need any new algs, I just need to practice my AUF prediction. I also need to practice 2-sided PLL recognition, as well as starting full OLL sometime soon.

Edit: Also I made a (semi) interesting discovery about my mindset and speed, but I'm tired and not thinking straight, will post about it tomorrow


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 25, 2020)

If you are having trouble predicting AUF use this teqnique that I use. For every alg the way I figure out what the AUF is to learn where a block or headlights end up. For example, my Ja perm has a 2x1 block on the left that does a U2 When the alg is done. Then I look at what needs to be done for it to be aligned after the alg, and that is how I figure out my auf. Also, on 1/2 of my G perms the block stays put after the alg and on the other half the headlights stay put. Then I use that to figure out my AUF.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I think I need to work on my PLL+AUF; most of my alg speeds are ok, but I usually take 3-4 sides for recognition and can't predict AUF. I watched Tingman's AUF video recently, and I really like that strategy. It's been going well in the test solves I've been doing, but I've found I have a lot of trouble doing it fast for any alg that typically requires an AUF(ie: Jb perm takes a U' AUF even if it's lined up before doing the alg). The algs that have that are:
> 
> Jb - R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' [U']
> Ra - R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' [U']
> ...


For Jb: the frontmost block stays where it started, so it is pretty easy to predict the AUF using Tinman's technique during this alg.
For Ra: The color of the FUR sticker determines the color the face will be after the alg, again use Tingman's technique for prediction.
For Rb: the UF edge stays the same I so use that for prediction using Tingman's technique.
For Z: It ends a U2 away from the start so reverse any AUF you would do normally (Except for U2, just don't do it after and then stop same goes for where all the corners are lined up correctly, just do a [email protected] after the alg).


----------



## maticuber (May 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I think I need to work on my PLL+AUF; most of my alg speeds are ok, but I usually take 3-4 sides for recognition and can't predict AUF. I watched Tingman's AUF video recently, and I really like that strategy. It's been going well in the test solves I've been doing, but I've found I have a lot of trouble doing it fast for any alg that typically requires an AUF(ie: Jb perm takes a U' AUF even if it's lined up before doing the alg). The algs that have that are:
> 
> Jb - R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' [U']
> Ra - R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' [U']
> ...






http://cubing.pt/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/pll2side-20140531.pdf


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 25, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> tHaT oR TRaPeZoIdAl fRancisCo


You offend me. It should be (the objectively best OH method) Triangular Francisco. Trapezoidal is the worst of the four.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I think I need to work on my PLL+AUF; most of my alg speeds are ok, but I usually take 3-4 sides for recognition and can't predict AUF. I watched Tingman's AUF video recently, and I really like that strategy. It's been going well in the test solves I've been doing, but I've found I have a lot of trouble doing it fast for any alg that typically requires an AUF(ie: Jb perm takes a U' AUF even if it's lined up before doing the alg). The algs that have that are:
> 
> Jb - R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' [U']
> Ra - R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' [U']
> ...


Try the RUD R-Perms, I switched yesterday, and they are amazing


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 25, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Try the RUD R-Perms, I switched yesterday, and they are amazing


I agree that they are great, but the still have an extra AUF that ProStar didn't want.


----------



## brododragon (May 25, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I agree that they are great, but the still have an extra AUF that ProStar didn't want.


Nah ProStar ending saying they're fine.


----------



## ProStar (May 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Sometimes when I post a plan I don't think a lot  I've concluded I don't need any new algs, I just need to practice my AUF prediction.


----------



## PapaSmurf (May 25, 2020)

Best PLL algorithms 2H/OH


2 Handed Name,Main alg,Alt Aa,x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x',R' B' R2 D R' U' R D' R' U R' B R,(U) R F R2 D' R U R' D R U' R F' R' ,(U) x' R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R' x Ab,x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x',R' B' R U' R D R' U R D' R2' B R,(U) R F R' U R' D' R U' R' D R2 F' R',(U) x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2...




docs.google.com




These are the best algs, but there's not a lot of point learning multiple algs to avoid pre AUF except with U perms and A perms imo.


----------



## ProStar (May 25, 2020)

Finished off today's Ao100, here are the results:



Spoiler: 15.80 3x3 Ao100



1. 14.72 U' L U2 F' R' U2 D' R B L B2 D2 R' U2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L 
2. 16.61 U F2 L' B2 U2 F L2 U2 F L2 R2 U2 F' U2 R B' R F' U' B2 D 
3. 16.82 B' R2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 R F U F' R2 B L R' 
4. (18.19) B2 L2 B D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 F R2 F2 D R B2 F R2 D' U2 B F2 R 
5. 17.20 U' L F' D R2 U2 B' U' F U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 L B2 D2 
6. 16.23 D2 L2 B' L2 F2 L2 U2 F U2 F U2 F' D L' F' D U' R B' R U' 
7. 15.41 F' L2 U2 D B R' U2 F R' D' F2 B2 R2 B2 U2 D' R2 D' F2 D' L2 
8. 16.89 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 R2 D2 F2 U' L F' D L B R U F2 L2 R' 
9. 14.13 L2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 D B2 R2 B' R' U' B2 D F2 D' L' D2 
10. 13.61 R F' L2 B D' R D2 L D' U2 L' D2 F2 R2 D2 R F2 B2 R F2 
11. 14.85 R' D' R' D2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R B2 U2 B' D2 L' R' B2 U2 L 
12. 16.40 B' D2 R2 U2 F D2 F' U2 B' D2 F' R U R D' R F U' B2 U L 
13. 16.15 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D U' B2 U' B' D L2 D F2 L D2 L 
14. 16.34 F R2 F2 U F2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 R' D L R' F' R' U L U2 
15. 16.82 D' F2 D R2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 U2 L' B' F2 U' F' L2 R2 D2 R' 
16. (17.30) R2 L' B' U R' D R U2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 L2 D2 L' B2 
17. 16.04 D2 F' U2 F D2 F' L2 F2 R2 U' L2 B' F' D' R F L' R' F' 
18. 14.26 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L' B R D F R B' U L2 
19. 16.54 L2 U F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U L' B' D U2 B' U L U R 
20. 16.21 U D L' B L' U2 L F R2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 F2 U' L' 
21. 14.81 F D' B2 D2 F2 D2 L D2 R D2 R' F2 R U2 B U' F' L F2 U2 R2 
22. (17.26) D2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 U R' F' L B U2 R2 U' F L2 
23. 14.65 F U2 F2 D2 L2 F' R2 D2 F D2 L2 B2 L R B' D' R2 U' R2 F R2 
24. 16.97 D2 B' R D L' U' R2 D R F2 L' D2 R' U2 R U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F' 
25. 15.31 R L2 B' R D' L' B' L2 U2 L2 D L2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U R U 
26. 16.49 R2 U R2 U F2 U' F2 U L2 U' B D R' D2 U B' D' F' R' 
27. 16.77 D L2 B' R2 B' U2 F R2 D2 B2 R2 F' D2 U L' U F' L2 D2 L' B2 
28. (11.04) R L2 F U2 L2 U2 F R2 F R2 B' R2 L B2 U F L2 R F2 U' 
29. 13.99 L F2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 D F2 U2 B2 D B' L R' D B' D' R D2 
30. 16.19 R' U2 F' U D F B' R F2 D F2 D L2 U F2 B2 U2 B2 U L' 
31. 16.27 U2 L' D' U2 B' R2 F2 R2 F L2 F' L2 D2 L' B D' F D' L D 
32. (13.12) U2 L' U2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 D F2 U2 B' U R2 U R B' U 
33. 14.68 D2 B' D2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 D' B2 U2 F2 L' B F2 R' D F' L 
34. 16.35 R B U' R U' L' D2 B R F' U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' B2 
35. 16.71 F' R2 F L2 B' U2 F U2 R2 D2 F' D' L R D' B D' U F D' F2 
36. 14.36 D B2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 U L2 U' F2 D F' D' U' F2 U2 B2 R' B2 F' 
37. 15.16 D B' D' L D F2 L' D' R2 U2 R' U2 B2 R' D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F' 
38. 16.98 D2 B' L F' B2 R U' R2 F R2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 D B2 U F2 
39. 16.17 D' B' L R2 U' R2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D' R B F L' U R2 F' 
40. 16.06 F' U' B U' B2 R' L B R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U R2 D' F2 D L2 F' 
41. 16.87 B R2 F' R2 F D2 L2 B U2 F2 D2 L' B' U' L D2 L U2 R' F' 
42. 16.49 B R F2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 D R2 F' D' U2 B' D L D' 
43. 14.56 F2 L2 B2 U L2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 U B' R' F' U' B D L D' B' 
44. 15.49 R' F2 R2 U2 L B2 L D2 B2 F2 L' B2 D' F L2 D U L2 R B2 F 
45. 15.68 F' L U2 B U' B R F' B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B' 
46. 13.49 U2 L' B2 L R2 D2 R F2 U2 R' D L U2 L R B' U' R' D 
47. 16.23 U F2 L2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 U' R F2 U B U2 F' L' R2 U' R 
48. 16.00 R' D2 L2 F2 R' D2 R B2 U' F' D L R D' B U R' B2 
49. 15.98 D2 B R2 D2 F L2 R2 B' L2 U R F' L' D L U F' U' L2 
50. 14.37 R U' L' U B2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 D L2 R2 F' R' U2 L' B L2 R' 
51. (13.45) R F2 R2 F2 D' R2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R D B U' L2 R2 U B 
52. 14.02 L' U2 L2 D2 L F2 R B2 D2 B' R' D U R2 B' L U2 L R2 
53. 16.51 L' U B2 U' R2 D' B2 D2 U' R2 F2 U' L' R2 B' D' F R' U 
54. 15.46 F2 B U2 B' U2 R F' L D' R2 L' U2 L D2 R U2 L2 U2 F2 R 
55. 16.95 F' U R B2 F2 D L2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U' B' U' L' R' U B F 
56. 15.98 L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 D' U' B2 F2 R' F2 L2 U2 R' F' L D2 U 
57. 15.61 L2 F U D' R' B2 L F' L2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 U R2 F' 
58. 15.81 D' R U F' B2 R2 F D2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U2 R D2 
59. 16.50 D L2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D B D' B' R B' R2 D L R' U2 
60. 15.45 L2 D' L2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U L' B' D' U2 F2 L2 U L2 R' U' 
61. 15.64 B' D2 B2 R2 B D2 F2 R2 D2 B' F' U F2 D F R B2 R' B L' 
62. 15.14 D U2 L2 D2 L2 B' U2 L2 F2 R2 F' R2 L' D U2 F L2 B2 D F2 
63. 15.41 U R' B2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 B' U2 R2 F' R F U R U2 F' U 
64. 15.79 F' R2 B2 F' R2 F U2 L2 D2 F L2 R D' F2 R B' D' L' B' D U2 
65. 16.33 R D2 B2 R' D2 L' R D2 R' B2 D2 F' L' D B2 F2 U B2 F' U2 
66. (13.36) R' U2 F2 D2 B2 L U2 R D2 R2 D2 R' F' U2 R B F2 D' F' L B' 
67. (17.50) U' R B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 L F2 L' R' F2 B' L2 R F' R2 U' R F2 
68. 16.17 L2 F2 L' B2 U2 F' D2 B' L2 D2 F' L2 F D' R B R' F U' F 
69. 15.21 D R F2 R2 B L2 F' L2 R2 B U2 B2 F' D' F L D' U R F 
70. 15.86 B2 R2 F' L' U' B R U R F2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 U 
71. 14.67 U R' F' R2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B U2 R' F D U B2 L U 
72. 16.61 U F R' D' L2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U' R' D' L' B' F2 R D2 
73. 15.42 D2 L F2 R D2 L2 R D2 B2 U' F' D B2 D' F2 L R B2 
74. 17.09 U' B2 D B2 U F2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 U' R F L' B' R2 F L B D 
75. 15.98 B D2 B2 L2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 L B' D L F L D U 
76. 16.87 B U' R B2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 D2 U' R D2 F L U B R' 
77. 16.52 F2 U2 F2 L' F2 R B2 D2 R' B2 R2 D' B' D B2 D2 U R U2 F2 U' 
78. 15.30 L' B2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 D' U' F2 R2 U' B2 R' B' L' D R F' D2 L 
79. 15.38 D F2 U2 L' F U' B2 U' B F2 R D2 B2 D2 L' U2 L' F2 L D2 
80. 15.78 D2 F D2 B2 U2 F2 L' F2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 D B' L2 D' 
81. (17.43) U R' U' R2 D F2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 F L' B2 L U B' L' D2 
82. 15.78 B F2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 D L2 D' F2 U2 B' R D2 U' B2 L R' B 
83. 16.58 R U F2 R' B' U2 F' R' F' U2 B U2 L2 B L2 D2 F L2 F2 L' 
84. 16.13 L2 B U2 F D2 F' L2 F D2 L2 F D2 U' B2 L B' D U L' B F2 
85. 15.75 B2 R U' B D' F2 B D B' U2 F2 L2 F D2 R2 U2 F D2 F R2 
86. 15.45 U2 R' B2 U2 B2 L U2 L2 D2 L2 R' U' F D2 L B2 U B' F' R' D2 
87. 16.32 R L' B L2 B L2 B D L F2 R2 B2 U2 F D2 R2 B D2 B L2 D2 
88. 16.73 U2 B2 U F2 U' B2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 U' L B U2 F L2 B2 R U' F' 
89. 16.08 F2 D B R2 U F2 R2 L F U R2 U D B2 R2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 
90. 15.40 F' R2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 B F2 R2 B2 U' B2 F R B2 R2 B' D2 U2 R 
91. (8.44) F2 R' D2 F' L2 U2 R' B' F2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 U R2 U F2 B2 
92. 16.35 R2 D B2 D' F2 U B2 D L2 D F D2 U' B L D' R U F' D 
93. 15.62 B' L' F R U2 R' U2 D F' U R2 L2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 D2 
94. 15.85 D2 R2 F' D' B R U L F2 U2 L' B2 R2 B2 U2 R F2 B2 D2 
95. 16.16 R' U R2 D F2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 D B' D2 L B2 U L' B' L2 
96. 14.90 U R D2 R' U2 R D' L' U' L2 F R2 B' R2 L2 U2 F U2 B' R2 F2 
97. 15.91 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F' R2 D' B2 D2 L' R D' B D2 B2 D2 
98. 15.69 B U B2 U2 R' F2 L D2 L' R2 B2 F2 U2 B' L D F2 L2 F R' 
99. 15.98 L F2 L2 R2 D F2 U B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U B U2 F2 U R' F2 L F' 
100. 15.94 U R' U' F B U' L2 D R D' F2 B2 U B2 U' B2 U' B2



This is also my PB Ao100. Great improvement, 0.67 better than yesterday. Also near the end I broke my PB again!


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Finished off today's Ao100, here are the results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you keep doing 100 solves a day you should be sub 12 by the end of the summer.


----------



## ProStar (May 25, 2020)

Throughout my cubing career, it always seems like, no matter what speed I am, that it would be impossible to get faster. I could never see myself solving it in X seconds, even if it's only a couple seconds below my average. I think "my solves already feel good, how could I improve?" Now of course, if I were to look at my solves it's likely I'd find big problems, but they always feel great, which makes it seem like it's impossible to improve. I've felt this way my entire career, from 2:00+, through each barrier and up to now. However, as crazy as it seems, right now my solves seem to be the worst they've ever been. Now obviously that isn't true, but I still have the psychological feeling that my solves now are worse than my solves back when I was averaging 30 seconds. Because of that, I'm in a situation that I haven't faced before. Instead of feeling like my solves are good and I wouldn't be able to get faster, I feel like my solves are bad and I could easily average 13 seconds or faster. I suppose it's because my ability to critique myself has improved as I improve, but no matter the reason, it has definitely motivated me a lot to get better. Instead of being demotivated because I don't understand how I could get faster, I feel extremely motivated to practice because I know that if I were to just stop doing this one thing and improve it, I would be much faster.

The "thing" I'm referring to is my lookahead. Whenever I have decent/good lookahead, I seem to get sub-14 easily. But I'm noticing myself pausing and not looking ahead, which results in a 15-17. Because of this, I consider my average to be a meh solve, so if I can just improve my lookahead to what I would consider good, I could majorly improve my average.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 26, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> You offend me. It should be (the objectively best OH method) Triangular Francisco. Trapezoidal is the worst of the four.


No no you forget! ubermultiultramegadodecahedronal francisco is the most bestest method for OH


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Throughout my cubing career, it always seems like, no matter what speed I am, that it would be impossible to get faster. I could never see myself solving it in X seconds, even if it's only a couple seconds below my average. I think "my solves already feel good, how could I improve?" Now of course, if I were to look at my solves it's likely I'd find big problems, but they always feel great, which makes it seem like it's impossible to improve. I've felt this way my entire career, from 2:00+, through each barrier and up to now. However, as crazy as it seems, right now my solves seem to be the worst they've ever been. Now obviously that isn't true, but I still have the psychological feeling that my solves now are worse than my solves back when I was averaging 30 seconds. Because of that, I'm in a situation that I haven't faced before. Instead of feeling like my solves are good and I wouldn't be able to get faster, I feel like my solves are bad and I could easily average 13 seconds or faster. I suppose it's because my ability to critique myself has improved as I improve, but no matter the reason, it has definitely motivated me a lot to get better. Instead of being demotivated because I don't understand how I could get faster, I feel extremely motivated to practice because I know that if I were to just stop doing this one thing and improve it, I would be much faster.
> 
> The "thing" I'm referring to is my lookahead. Whenever I have decent/good lookahead, I seem to get sub-14 easily. But I'm noticing myself pausing and not looking ahead, which results in a 15-17. Because of this, I consider my average to be a meh solve, so if I can just improve my lookahead to what I would consider good, I could majorly improve my average.


I've noticed that I have this issue too. I am working on planning further in inspection and looking at the pair that I am going to solve next (obviously it's different for you, since you use ZZ).


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 26, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I've noticed that I have this issue too. I am working on planning further in inspection and looking at the pair that I am going to solve next (obviously it's different for you, since you use ZZ).


Nah he realized that CFOP was better so he switched back.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 26, 2020)

So, are you learning full OLL? if you are, the OLL trainer at Jperm.net is most excellent *french finger kiss*


----------



## ep2 (May 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Throughout my cubing career, it always seems like, no matter what speed I am, that it would be impossible to get faster. I could never see myself solving it in X seconds, even if it's only a couple seconds below my average. I think "my solves already feel good, how could I improve?" Now of course, if I were to look at my solves it's likely I'd find big problems, but they always feel great, which makes it seem like it's impossible to improve. I've felt this way my entire career, from 2:00+, through each barrier and up to now. However, as crazy as it seems, right now my solves seem to be the worst they've ever been. Now obviously that isn't true, but I still have the psychological feeling that my solves now are worse than my solves back when I was averaging 30 seconds. Because of that, I'm in a situation that I haven't faced before. Instead of feeling like my solves are good and I wouldn't be able to get faster, I feel like my solves are bad and I could easily average 13 seconds or faster. I suppose it's because my ability to critique myself has improved as I improve, but no matter the reason, it has definitely motivated me a lot to get better. Instead of being demotivated because I don't understand how I could get faster, I feel extremely motivated to practice because I know that if I were to just stop doing this one thing and improve it, I would be much faster.
> 
> The "thing" I'm referring to is my lookahead. Whenever I have decent/good lookahead, I seem to get sub-14 easily. But I'm noticing myself pausing and not looking ahead, which results in a 15-17. Because of this, I consider my average to be a meh solve, so if I can just improve my lookahead to what I would consider good, I could majorly improve my average.



Sounds like the Dunning Kruger effect, as in, the more you know about something, the more you realise you don't know.


----------



## PapaSmurf (May 26, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Nah he realized that CFOP was better so he switched back.


Nah, ZZ is better. Lol.


----------



## Username: Username: (May 26, 2020)

Forget them all learn Hawaiian Kociemba!


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 26, 2020)

Do what you think is most fun for you, importantly


----------



## ProStar (May 26, 2020)

I think that at my level, CFOP is better than ZZ. But at an advanced level, I think that ZZ is better than CFOP. Because ZZ is much harder to get good at, I think that CFOP is the most fun for me right now. I also am going to start learning OLL


----------



## Timoth3 (May 26, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> So, are you learning full OLL? if you are, the OLL trainer at Jperm.net is most excellent *french finger kiss*


I know this wasn’t for me but thanks! Wasn’t sure of a good way to learn oll.


----------



## PapaSmurf (May 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I think that at my level, CFOP is better than ZZ. But at an advanced level, I think that ZZ is better than CFOP. Because ZZ is much harder to get good at, I think that CFOP is the most fun for me right now. I also am going to start learning OLL


That's boring. Come back to the dark side.


----------



## ProStar (May 29, 2020)

Starting OLL. Doing a lot tomorrow hopefully, but in the 5 minutes I spent tonight I've learned 6 comfortably


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Starting OLL. Doing a lot tomorrow hopefully, but in the 5 minutes I spent tonight I've learned 6 comfortably


Awesome!

OLL shouldn't take too long, most of the algs are really easy to remember.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 29, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Awesome!
> 
> OLL shouldn't take too long, most of the algs are really easy to remember.


That font tho


----------



## brododragon (May 29, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> That's boring. Come back to the dark side.


Yeah! The knowledge is spreading.


NevEr_QeyX said:


> That font tho


He just does that sometimes.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 29, 2020)

brododragon said:


> He just does that sometimes.


_That's Wack_



ProStar said:


> Starting OLL. Doing a lot tomorrow hopefully, but in the 5 minutes I spent tonight I've learned 6 comfortably



I'm not sure when I'm going to finish learning OLL since its low on my priority list and I only learn like 3 every few weeks so you will probably beat me to full OLL since I only know like half of them (and only one dot case ). There is just other stuff that I am currently focusing on (CSP, EP, developing freestyle on mega, 5x5) that takes priority over 3x3. Aside from the first 2 months of my cubing career 3x3 was never my main focus and I only did it on the side when I was switching between events and such. Even though I am quite fast for how long I have been cubing I never really cared enough to sink time into learning OLL since there are other events that I think are better.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

Haven't been solving a lot the past few days, only done 120 total(about 80 of those were today). Here's the result of my current Ao100:



Spoiler: 14.71 3x3 Ao100



Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-31
avg of 100: 14.71

Time List:
1. 15.52 L2 F2 R D2 B2 L F2 L' D2 L' D2 R' F R F D' U R' B' U' F2 
2. 15.71 L2 U F2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 F' U B D' L' F D' B' F2 
3. (17.31) U2 R2 F2 U2 F' R2 F U2 L2 F' R' F' L B' D' B' R F' U2 B' 
4. 15.64 R2 D2 U' F2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 F' R D2 L' R2 U' B2 L F' D 
5. 15.67 U R' D2 F2 R B2 F2 D2 L U' L2 R D' B' F' L' D2 U 
6. 15.37 U L B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F U2 B D2 B2 F' U2 R U L2 D2 R D2 R 
7. 15.93 F D2 B R2 B' L2 D2 R2 B' D2 U2 F' D' R2 B' R D' B' D2 L2 
8. 15.65 L D2 F2 L F2 L2 B2 L D2 R' D2 L D B F' R2 D' R' U' 
9. 15.79 U' B R L U D' R U F2 L2 B' U2 R2 F L2 B' U2 B' D2 B' 
10. 15.74 U R2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 U' F2 D R2 U2 L' D' U' R D B' L2 U F2 
11. 15.66 F' R2 B U2 L2 U2 R2 F' R2 F2 U B' U2 F D' U2 L U2 R' 
12. 14.66 F2 D2 U2 L D2 L' F2 L B2 L' F2 D' F' R' U2 F2 D B' L' R' 
13. 15.43 D2 B' R2 F2 R2 F' D2 F L2 R2 F D2 L U F R' U2 B U2 F' D' 
14. (16.16) U F2 U2 B2 D L2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 B U R U2 F' D B2 R' F2 
15. 14.60 F D2 B2 F D2 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 D F U' L R F2 L F L' 
16. 15.50 L2 D U2 F2 U2 B' D2 B U2 F R2 B' U2 D B L D' L' R F 
17. 15.03 D' R U' F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 R' U' R' B' U R F U 
18. 14.63 F' R U2 F2 R B2 L D2 F2 L' U2 B2 D' R2 F U F' L F U2 
19. (16.38) F U2 L2 U B R F L2 F2 U L2 D2 F2 B2 U' F2 D R2 U' B' L 
20. 15.20 U2 L' B2 F2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 U R2 U' R2 F2 B' L' R D' L' D2 U2 
21. 15.83 B D2 U2 F L2 R2 F' R2 D2 B' F' R U2 F2 U L2 R' D U L2 
22. (9.83) D2 L2 U2 B' R2 B F2 U2 L2 B' U2 D F' R U L2 F' U' L U 
23. 14.18 L' D' R' L2 D B2 L2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' R2 L' B2 U2 F' U2 R' F2 
24. 14.86 U F' R2 B2 D2 F2 R F2 D2 L' R U2 B U L U B D2 U' 
25. 15.73 D' R2 L' F D' R2 D B2 L D2 B2 U B2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 
26. 13.88 B2 L' F2 U R2 F2 D2 U F2 D L2 R2 B' L' R2 U B' L' D R' F 
27. 15.67 F2 L2 B' U' F L' D B R' D2 R2 D F2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 U2 
28. 15.47 L2 D2 U2 L' B2 U2 R F2 U2 R2 B D2 F L' D2 L' D U' B' 
29. 14.90 L2 B2 D R2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 D' F2 L' B2 F D' L2 R2 F' D' L B 
30. 15.86 D2 F2 R U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R F2 L D B' F' D R B D U' B2 
31. 14.43 R2 F' B U' R2 U D F' R2 U2 R' L2 F2 L D2 F2 D2 R2 
32. 15.62 F2 L2 D2 B L2 R2 U2 B L2 R2 F2 L' D' B U B' U' R B2 
33. 15.81 L F' R2 B' R2 D2 B2 U2 F' L2 B2 L2 U' B' U' L' B D F2 R' 
34. 15.60 U L' B2 D R2 D L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 L' U' B' D' F2 U R2 F' 
35. 15.45 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' U' B2 D' R2 U2 F R' B' F R2 B U2 B U2 
36. 15.60 F2 R U L2 U2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' R' F' L2 D L' F' U 
37. 15.35 B' U2 F' U R' U B2 D B U2 B D2 B R2 L2 B D2 R2 B L2 
38. (16.20) R' B2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 R B D' L' D R F U L2 
39. 14.26 U' L2 F2 B' D F' U L' B2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 U2 F' 
40. 14.30 F B2 R D2 F2 L' B R' F2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 D' 
41. 15.87 F U B' R L2 D' L D B2 R2 L2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D R F2 
42. 13.43 U' L2 B2 U' B U2 L2 D R' F' U2 F' U2 R2 B U2 R2 F D2 B2 U2 
43. 15.84 L' F U2 B' U2 F2 L2 R2 F L2 R2 D2 B D' R' D2 B2 D2 U' F2 L 
44. 14.55 B L2 U' L' F D2 R D' R2 B D2 F R2 F' B2 R2 B' D2 L2 U' 
45. 14.94 D' F2 R2 U2 F' U2 B R2 B L2 R2 D2 B2 D L B R U R2 B2 F 
46. 15.86 F' R2 F' D' B2 U2 L F D2 F2 U2 D2 F2 L D2 L U2 R2 D2 F' 
47. (16.06) D2 B' R2 F' L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F' U' F' D' R U L D' R2 
48. 14.00 B2 D F B U' L F2 U L' U2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 
49. 13.29 R' L2 D L2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 R2 B L2 D' F R B2 F2 D' L' 
50. 13.89 U' D' L F' U' D' B R' U B2 U2 B U2 F L2 D2 F2 D2 B U2 B' 
51. 13.24 L U' D' F2 L' B R F' U' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 L' 
52. 14.48 B2 D2 R B2 U2 D' B R2 U' B L2 U2 D2 F' D2 F D2 B R2 
53. 15.61 R2 U2 F L2 B' U2 F' L2 F' U2 B2 L2 R' F D2 B' D' L' U2 B' R' 
54. (11.88) D R2 B2 L' D2 R' U2 R' D2 L U2 L' B' D2 R' U B' F L D 
55. 14.37 R U' F R2 F' L' U B' L2 B R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L U' 
56. 14.25 L D' F' U B' L B D2 B' R F2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 R2 L D2 R2 
57. 15.40 B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F' U' B L2 F2 L B2 F D2 
58. 15.08 L' U F B2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 L D B' F' L D' L2 
59. 14.84 F' R B D L' F' D' B' D' F2 B2 R U2 L2 F2 R U2 L B2 
60. 12.79 U2 B2 U F2 D R2 D' L2 B2 U2 L R F' U B' L2 F' D' R U' 
61. 14.06 B2 U' B2 U' F2 U L' F U2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 B D2 R2 D R' 
62. 14.72 F2 L2 B R2 D2 F L2 F' L2 D' B' F2 U' R' D L' R2 B U' 
63. 14.95 F2 L2 F' D F2 L2 U' B2 U L2 F2 D R2 U' L R' D' B D' B R' 
64. 13.62 L' F R U' D' L' U2 B' R2 F' D' B2 U F2 B2 D' L2 U F2 R2 
65. (12.07) B D' B' F2 L2 U2 B2 D L2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 B' D' B2 D' B L' F 
66. 14.13 L R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 F' R' U2 F' D B2 R' B U' 
67. 13.26 U2 B2 L U2 L D2 B2 L2 R' U2 L D F2 L U2 B' L' B D B' 
68. 14.85 D' R B2 U2 R' U2 B2 F2 L2 R B2 L' D' B' F2 R F D B2 
69. 14.87 F2 R2 B R F U D2 L D U2 R2 F2 R2 F U2 F B2 R2 U2 R2 
70. 13.92 U D2 L2 U2 L2 B' F2 D2 L2 R2 B F2 U R D2 B2 R2 F2 D' L' U' 
71. 13.73 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 D' B' D' U2 L2 R' D U2 B' D2 L 
72. 15.46 B' R2 U2 D F L U2 D' R' F R2 F' U2 F D2 B2 L2 D2 
73. 15.81 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L' R2 F2 R' B2 R' F2 D' B R' U L D' L2 B2 R' 
74. 14.36 R B2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 L U2 F D B F2 L' D F' 
75. 14.21 R2 U R2 D U B2 U' L2 U' L2 R2 D' F' R D L' R2 F' L' B' 
76. 13.48 D' L2 F2 U B2 D B2 U' B2 R2 F2 B U B2 D2 B D2 F' U' R' 
77. 15.48 F D R2 F2 D2 F' U2 B D2 R2 B R2 B' F' R U2 F L' B2 R2 U' 
78. 14.29 R2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 U2 B' L2 D2 B R D B' L' R' B2 R F D 
79. 14.70 R' U' B2 D2 R' D2 L U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R U' B' R' B' R' F R' 
80. 14.82 D L2 B2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 U2 L B2 U' R' B L2 U2 L F' U 
81. 12.79 R2 B2 U2 L' D2 R2 B2 U2 L' U2 R F2 U' B D' F U L2 U' B L 
82. 14.74 U2 B2 R B2 L' D2 B2 R' B2 L2 D2 U' F D' U F2 R' B R D 
83. 15.04 U2 R2 B2 D B2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D L' B F2 L2 R' B U2 B L' R' 
84. 14.60 L B' F2 U F2 D2 R2 D R2 D' R2 U L2 B U' B2 D2 R F2 L 
85. 12.93 R2 U' L2 D U2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U' F2 U L R' B' U' L B R F L2 
86. 14.05 B' R' F R' D2 L' D F' B D F2 U D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 
87. 15.29 B2 L' B L2 U2 B2 U2 B L2 B R2 D2 R2 L D' B' D2 U B U F' 
88. 14.55 B' D2 B2 L' B2 F2 U2 R B2 L' D2 R' U2 D' B' F' U R F2 R2 B 
89. 14.79 D2 B U2 R2 F U R' U' B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L' B' 
90. (10.46) L2 B' D' F2 D' R U F B R2 L2 D2 B L2 F' L2 B L2 B' U L 
91. 14.34 U' L U R2 U2 R2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' R2 F' L2 U' L2 R B F R 
92. 13.37 L2 U2 L' U' L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 D L2 U2 F' D' R' D' B' R' F2 
93. 14.74 D2 R L2 U F U2 B L' U R D2 L2 F2 B2 L' D2 F2 D2 F2 R' 
94. 14.16 U F' D B2 R D2 R D2 B2 L2 F2 R U2 R' U F D L D' B R2 
95. 13.90 U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 B R2 D2 L2 D F' L D R B' L' F L' R 
96. 14.42 F2 R2 D B2 F2 U R2 U F2 D2 U' F' R' D B' F D2 F2 R B' 
97. 13.47 D2 L2 F D' B L2 F D R U' L2 U L2 U B2 D B2 D' F2 U2 R2 
98. (11.18) F2 L2 F' D' U' R2 D' L2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 R B' U L' B2 R2 B 
99. 13.46 U2 F' R2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' R B' R' F' L2 U L2 F2 
100. 12.44 F' L2 F' L2 F2 D B2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R D F L D' U' L'



Insane improvement of 1.09 seconds since the last Ao100 I posted. PB Ao100 is also 14.71, and my Ao200 is 15.18. Final 3 solves make up a 12.36 Mo3, 0.02 off of PB. Overall super happy with this average, hope to be sub-15 very soon


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Haven't been solving a lot the past few days, only done 120 total(about 80 of those were today). Here's the result of my current Ao100:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job! you will be sub 15 in no time!


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

What would be a good speed for my PLLs? Currently they're almost all consistently sub-2

Edit: The only one's not sub-2 consistently are Gc, Na, and Nb. Also V is around 1.9 on average and Rb is around that time as well. Everything else is closer to 1.5 or 1.75(with the fastest ones being low 1)


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> What would be a good speed for my PLLs? Currently they're almost all consistently sub-2


Honestly they should almost all be sub 1, it isn't very hard to get them that fast. I would recommend drilling your PLLs and recognizing them, it should take you less than 2.5 seconds to recognize and execute each PLL.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> What would be a good speed for my PLLs? Currently they're almost all consistently sub-2
> 
> Edit: The only one's not sub-2 consistently are Gc, Na, and Nb. Also V is around 1.9 on average and Rb is around that time as well. Everything else is closer to 1.5 or 1.75(with the fastest ones being low 1)


Yeah as a fellow "person who sucks at PLL" I can relate, the norm is to be able to at least get 1.2 for each PLL (something I achieved only a little while before Sub 10


----------



## ProStar (Jun 2, 2020)

PB was high 1:03, then this happened

Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-02
avg of 5: 1:06.86

Time List:
1. 1:03.09
2. 1:15.32
3. 1:02.16
4. (1:15.68)
5. (1:01.30)

5 should've been first sub-1, didn't predict PLL parity. This is 4x4 btw


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 2, 2020)

ProStar said:


> PB was high 1:03, then this happened
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-02
> avg of 5: 1:06.86
> ...


Aha! Finally something I’m better at than you (by two seconds)


----------



## ProStar (Jun 2, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Aha! Finally something I’m better at than you (by two seconds)



Guess what


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 2, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Aha! Finally something I’m better at than you (by two seconds)


And megaminx too!!!


----------



## ProStar (Jun 2, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> And megaminx too!!!



Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-02
single: 54.08

Time List:
1. 54.08 R B' F2 U R2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 D R' D' U' R' B2 L' B' Uw2 Fw2 R2 U2 F Uw2 R F' Uw2 B2 F2 R' F' Uw R' Uw2 L F' Rw' Fw R Uw' F' L2 R

Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-02
single: 1:55.37

Time List:
1. 1:55.37 R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 2, 2020)

@I'm A Cuber


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 2, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-02
> single: 54.08
> 
> Time List:
> ...


What are your average for squan/skewb/pyra/5x5/6x6/7x7?


----------



## ProStar (Jun 2, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> What are your average for squan/skewb/pyra/5x5/6x6/7x7?



Don't know Squan, don't practice Skewb but 15-25, 6 for Pyra, practice 5x5 hardly ever but around 3:00, and don't own 6 or 7


----------



## brododragon (Jun 3, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> @I'm A Cuber
> View attachment 12444


I swear you're a part of a large team that finds the perfect meme for every situation on every forum/social media.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 3, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I swear you're a part of a large team that finds the perfect meme for every situation on every forum/social media.


This is true


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Don't know Squan, don't practice Skewb but 15-25, 6 for Pyra, practice 5x5 hardly ever but around 3:00, and don't own 6 or 7


Yes! I average faster than you at 6 events!!
Edit: actually 7!!!


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Yes! I average faster than you at 6 events!!
> Edit: actually 7!!!


*sigh* Will there ever be anyone who isn't naughty on this forum?


----------



## ProStar (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Yes! I average faster than you at 6 events!!
> Edit: actually 7!!!



Only because I've never done them before


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 3, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I swear you're a part of a large team that finds the perfect meme for every situation on every forum/social media.


Nah, I have just spent my fair share of time on reddit, I used to be on there a lot but I find speedsolving.com to be a much better community in terms of good interactions then r/cubers and basically all of reddit since people are much friendlier here and are willing to make real conversation. The only thing I still go on reddit for is r/bikinibottomtwitter and a few other communities. I used to be really active on r/cubers but I switched to speedsolving and never looked back. Also on a more serious note, I am not a member of one of those teams and I find the ones that don't credit the content creators or give them compensation for their work are manipulative and evil._ I were a part of those teams, in my eyes, that's basically selling my soul by stealing content and plastering it somewhere else._ At this point, the memes punchline is the post I'm quoting and I make sure to only use templates and not memes other people made, and If I did I would put their reddit user in the post. I made a bunch of crappy memes for r/cubers that seemed funny to someone that is brand new to cubing with rediculous situations or overused jokes (the jay cube drop was still amazing though). But it still works that I made and I find it very frustrating when people take memes from anyone, especially r/dankmemes. I personally have not had any content stolen from my profile (as I know of) but it would make me very upset if someone took my content without permission, especially if they made money off it like a lot of Instagram pages do. Ah, I did it again, made a long post over a one-liner joke but hey, that's the Sub1Hour way. anyway, meme stealing bad, especially if you make money off it


Thanks for coming to my ted talk


----------



## brododragon (Jun 3, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Nah, I have just spent my fair share of time on reddit, I used to be on there a lot but I find speedsolving.com to be a much better community in terms of good interactions then r/cubers and basically all of reddit since people are much friendlier here and are willing to make real conversation. The only thing I still go on reddit for is r/bikinibottomtwitter and a few other communities. I used to be really active on r/cubers but I switched to speedsolving and never looked back. Also on a more serious note, I am not a member of one of those teams and I find the ones that don't credit the content creators or give them compensation for their work are manipulative and evil._ I were a part of those teams, in my eyes, that's basically selling my soul by stealing content and plastering it somewhere else._ At this point, the memes punchline is the post I'm quoting and I make sure to only use templates and not memes other people made, and If I did I would put their reddit user in the post. I made a bunch of crappy memes for r/cubers that seemed funny to someone that is brand new to cubing with rediculous situations or overused jokes (the jay cube drop was still amazing though). But it still works that I made and I find it very frustrating when people take memes from anyone, especially r/dankmemes. I personally have not had any content stolen from my profile (as I know of) but it would make me very upset if someone took my content without permission, especially if they made money off it like a lot of Instagram pages do. Ah, I did it again, made a long post over a one-liner joke but hey, that's the Sub1Hour way. anyway, meme stealing bad, especially if you make money off it
> 
> 
> Thanks for coming to my ted talk


You forgot rant Incoming


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 3, 2020)

brododragon said:


> You forgot rant Incoming


When you see a wall of text lacking with my profile on it just assume that's what's happening. It's almost a given at this point unless I'm talking about methods or hardware or something and even then its at least a little rant-ish. Just accept the fact that my brain will turn literally anything into something I'm mad about. I dare you to try me.


----------



## brododragon (Jun 3, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> When you see a wall of text lacking with my profile on it just assume that's what's happening. It's almost a given at this point unless I'm talking about methods or hardware or something and even then its at least a little rant-ish. Just accept the fact that my brain will turn literally anything into something I'm mad about. I dare you to try me.


Same here, except I don't like all the typing, especially on my phone.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 3, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Same here, except I don't like all the typing, especially on my phone.


Imagine not being 75+ WPM 

(This post was made by people that have been playing computer games since kindergarten gang)



Sub1Hour said:


> _* I dare you to try me.*_



*WINK WINK*


----------



## brododragon (Jun 3, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Imagine not being 75+ WPM
> 
> (This post was made by people that have been playing computer games since kindergarten gang)


I've been coding since second grade and still have terrible typing skills.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 3, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I've been coding since second grade and still have terrible typing skills.


RIP dude. I don't know why my WPM is so high though since my habits are pretty bad. I only use pinky on left for shift and caps lock but I don't ever use either of my thumbs or my right pinky. I also have right index as my spacebar and my teachers got mad but whatever man, I still got them fast fingers!


----------



## ProStar (Jun 3, 2020)

I have awful typing form, but I can type pretty quickly. Probably from my years of Minecraft


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I have awful typing form, but I can type pretty quickly. Probably from my years of Minecraft



_This image is not mine, it belongs to u/EnderiDrag0n who fixed the space between the S and a_

I used to play a ton on a server called Mineslam but now its shut down so I can't relive the good ol days


----------



## ProStar (Jun 3, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> View attachment 12450
> _This image is not mine, it belongs to u/EnderiDrag0n who fixed the space between the S and a_
> 
> I used to play a ton on a server called Mineslam but now its shut down so I can't relive the good ol days



I was a CubeCraft Games fan, till it died. No one plays on it anymore


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 3, 2020)

289. 53.38 L' D' U2 F' U2 F L2 R2 B L2 F2 U2 B' L' R' U' B R U2 B' F2 Fw2 L' Uw2 Rw2 L2 F' R' B' F' R U2 Uw' L' F' L2 R2 Rw B' D' Rw' Fw' R2 L'
Take that @ProStar!


----------



## ProStar (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> 289. 53.38 L' D' U2 F' U2 F L2 R2 B L2 F2 U2 B' L' R' U' B R U2 B' F2 Fw2 L' Uw2 Rw2 L2 F' R' B' F' R U2 Uw' L' F' L2 R2 Rw B' D' Rw' Fw' R2 L'
> Take that @ProStar!



In the middle of a session right now, haven't posted about this yet


Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-03
single: 52.81

Time List:
1. 52.81 U2 F L' B2 D2 L2 D2 R' D2 U2 F2 L D2 U B' F' L D' L' R2 Uw2 L Fw2 Rw2 F R F' D2 Rw2 U2 F' U2 D2 Uw L B' Uw2 R Fw' U' L F2 Uw2 L' Uw'


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

Putting OLL on hold for a little and learning 4lll for Megaminx. It's unbelievable how easy these algs are, with a total of about 30 minutes of half-focused effort and also some practice I've learned 3 of the EP algs and the 8 CO cases where either 3 are oriented or 2 are oriented lol


----------



## brododragon (Jun 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Putting OLL on hold for a little and learning 4lll for Megaminx. It's unbelievable how easy these algs are, with a total of about 30 minutes of half-focused effort and also some practice I've learned 3 of the EP algs and the 8 CO cases where either 3 are oriented or 2 are oriented lol


Just jumping around randomly through sets?


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Just jumping around randomly through sets?



No, just got into megaminx. I've been meaning to learn 4lll so I decided I may as well do it now. I'm comfortable with 28 OLLs currently, will hopefully finish soon after I'm done with CO and EP for Mega


----------



## brododragon (Jun 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No, just got into megaminx. I've been meaning to learn 4lll so I decided I may as well do it now. I'm comfortable with 28 OLLs currently, will hopefully finish soon after I'm done with CO and EP for Mega


I mean learning a bit of EP and CO.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I mean learning a bit of EP and CO.



I learned 3 of the EP cases and am being lazy because the other ones are like real algs, so I started CO


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

Did my first Yau5 and got barely sub-4, a minute slower than with Redux. Cross edges and L4C felt awful with tons of pauses, but I think I like it better than Redux. Will start using Yau5 if I ever do some solves lol


----------



## ProStar (Jun 14, 2020)

I've been visiting my Grandparents for the past week or so(will be getting home tomorrow), which has resulted in no practice. Did my first Ao12 in a couple weeks for 3x3 today, and the results have given varying feelings

Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-14
avg of 12: 17.39

Time List:
1. 15.79 U F U2 L' F2 L U2 L2 R F2 D2 R2 F2 B' L' F' D R' U' R 
2. 13.87 F' R2 D2 L2 R2 U L2 U L2 B2 D U' B' L R F' R B F U L2 
3. 19.58 R' U' F2 B' U' F' L' B2 L2 D B2 R2 U L2 D' B2 U2 L2 U F' R 
4. (21.69) F2 D L2 D' B2 D R2 D R2 U' B' R' F2 L F2 R' D' U' B R 
5. 18.67 B2 U R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 U' L' D2 R2 F' L2 F' U' L' B' 
6. 16.17 D2 B' L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B F2 U2 F' R2 U' L2 R' D' R2 F R2 B' U' 
7. 17.66 B2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 U F2 U' B' F' U L' F' D2 L' U2 B2 U 
8. (13.64) B2 R2 D2 U2 F L2 R2 D2 B2 F L2 R U B2 F' D L U2 L' D2 
9. 19.92 D B2 D2 F2 D2 U' F2 D B2 R2 U R' F2 U' R2 B U L R' U L 
10. 17.48 B' D' F D2 F R2 B D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F R2 D' B D' L' D R F2 
11. 19.40 F U2 B2 U2 R2 F D2 F' D2 U2 R2 F R' D2 F U' B' R U' L' U' 
12. 15.39 D' B2 D' U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 L B' U2 L2 B' U F R

Obviously that's 2 seconds slower than my previous average, but I feel with maybe 100ish solves I'll be back down there. Part of that may be to me playing with lookahead. I've watched a bunch of videos and I think I have an idea of what I should be doing. During a lot of my solves I definitely I had good lookahead, so now I just need to improve TPS while maintaining/improving lookahead. I've also been looking into making better use of inspection; I almost always only plan cross. I've been having trouble with it, but Cyobux's new video actually really helped. I haven't had much time to actually apply the technique, but I will be working on that soon. Also I've gotten much much more inconsistent, although again I think that's due to no practice. Will do some more solves, probably not a ton more


----------



## ProStar (Jun 18, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-18
avg of 5: 12.76

Time List:
1. 14.04 F2 D' B R D L' F2 U D2 L2 D2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 F2 
2. 9.84 U2 R2 U2 B R2 F D2 R2 F2 R2 F L F U' L2 F D2 L B D 
3. 14.41 L' F L2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 F D2 U' B2 U B' D L U B 
4. (15.27) B L2 B2 L2 R2 B' U2 B2 L2 F' U2 D B D U L B F2 U' L2 
5. (8.86) D' L2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' F D' F' R F' R U' B' L' U


Bruh


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-18
> avg of 5: 12.76
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Woaaaahhh 2 sub 10s


----------



## ProStar (Jun 18, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Woaaaahhh 2 sub 10s



Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-18
avg of 12: 13.39

Time List:
1. 9.84 U2 R2 U2 B R2 F D2 R2 F2 R2 F L F U' L2 F D2 L B D 
2. 14.41 L' F L2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 F D2 U' B2 U B' D L U B 
3. 15.27 B L2 B2 L2 R2 B' U2 B2 L2 F' U2 D B D U L B F2 U' L2 
4. 8.86 D' L2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' F D' F' R F' R U' B' L' U 
5. 15.29 L' U' R D2 B2 R F' D' B2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 D' B2 R2 B' 
6. 13.71 U F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 F2 U' B' R B U L2 U2 B L2 F2 
7. 14.67 U' B2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R' B2 U L R2 F U B' D' 
8. 14.30 U2 R L2 B' L2 U2 R2 F U2 F2 L2 F' D2 R D' R' F2 L' D' L' 
9. 13.17 F2 L D B' D R' F U F2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U B L 
10. 14.37 F R U2 R' D L2 D R2 B' U2 L' B2 R' U2 R' B2 R2 F2 L' F2 
11. (15.88) L B2 D2 B2 U2 L' R2 B2 L U2 B2 U' L2 U' B' R2 U' L' F2 D' L2 
*12. (6.88) D2 B' D' B U F U D B' L' U2 L' F2 R2 B2 L' D2 B2 D2 B2*




Reconstruction


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 18, 2020)

Ayyyyyyyyyy GG dude =DDDDDDDDD


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-18
> avg of 12: 13.39
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Nice! My PB is only 8.47 ATM, need to improve iiitttt.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 18, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-18
mean of 3: 10.32

Time List:
1. 6.88 D2 B' D' B U F U D B' L' U2 L' F2 R2 B2 L' D2 B2 D2 B2 
2. 13.11 F' R' L D2 B' L U' F' L2 F2 L' F2 D2 L' U2 R' D2 L' D2 B' D 
3. 10.97 F2 R2 B L2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' U2 R' U' L2 D' L' D2 F


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> In the middle of a session right now, haven't posted about this yet
> 
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-03
> ...


1: 51.148 F' U2 R2 L' Fw' B2 L U2 D Rw' Uw2 F' B2 R U' B D' L Rw' D Fw' U' R' D' R Rw' D Uw B2 R2 D B2 Fw Rw Uw' D Rw' R2 L2 D2
hahahahaha I’m winning again
Edit: also just got a sub-1 Average. Should I make a personal progress thread? I don’t want to keep posting my good 4x4 times here


----------



## ProStar (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> 1: 51.148 F' U2 R2 L' Fw' B2 L U2 D Rw' Uw2 F' B2 R U' B D' L Rw' D Fw' U' R' D' R Rw' D Uw B2 R2 D B2 Fw Rw Uw' D Rw' R2 L2 D2
> hahahahaha I’m winning again
> Edit: also just got a sub-1 Average. Should I make a personal progress thread? I don’t want to keep posting my good 4x4 times here



Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-18
single: 50.15

Time List:
1. 50.15 B2 R' B2 R F2 U2 F2 D2 L R2 F2 R2 B' R2 D' R' D2 F U' B' D' Rw2 U2 B Rw2 F Uw2 L Uw2 F Uw2 B D2 Uw B2 R Uw L U2 R2 Uw' R' Rw Fw U2 L2

I legitimately feel sorry. Ao5 PB is 55.86


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-18
> single: 50.15
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Bruh


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 19, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I've been coding since second grade and still have terrible typing skills.


Is this true? You seriously started coding in 2nd grade? I’m not even that old (29) and didn’t have be a computer in my household until 5th grade. The first experience I got in coding was in my sophomore year of college, C++. I am constantly amazed at how fast technology changes...


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 19, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I've been coding since second grade and still have terrible typing skills.


bruh, are you some kind of the Matrix protagonist? I have have been programming for 6 months now, I used C++, Java, HTML, JavaScript, CSS, Scratch(forlulz) and C#, how many do you know? (just reply once to not make this very off-topic lol)


----------



## brododragon (Jun 19, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> Is this true? You seriously started coding in 2nd grade? I’m not even that old (29) and didn’t have be a computer in my household until 5th grade. The first experience I got in coding was in my sophomore year of college, C++. I am constantly amazed at how fast technology changes...


Yeah, it wasn't much. It was basic shapes with my dad in ProcessingJS. Couldn't really comprehend the coordinate system so I took a break, but yeah.


Username: Username: said:


> bruh, are you some kind of the Matrix protagonist? I have have been programming for 6 months now, I used C++, Java, HTML, JavaScript, CSS, Scratch(forlulz) and C#, how many do you know? (just reply once to not make this very off-topic lol)


I dunno, I know a little of everything. JS is probably my strongest.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 24, 2020)

Hahaha!!!!! 48.43 4x4 single on the third scramble for the weekly competition!!!!’


----------



## ProStar (Jun 24, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Hahaha!!!!! 48.43 4x4 single on the third scramble for the weekly competition!!!!’



Thanks for telling me scramble, I got 45.52


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm like a year late, but @ProStar if you still want to learn ELL I've finished my ELL doc


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jun 27, 2020)

CFCE: CLL/ELL


CLL List T F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2,(U2) R U' R' U2 R L U' R' U L',(U) L' U' L U L F' L' F,10.357 btm (ignoring AUFs). 42 algs total. F U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F',(U') R U R' U' R' F R F',(U2) r2 D' r U r' D r2 U' r' U' r,^^ BTM is STM for big cubes. Functions exactly the same. U (U') R U R'...




docs.google.com




There's also this one which has pretty optimised algs, so use both (but definitely get good at S moves if you're using ELL).


----------



## ProStar (Jun 28, 2020)

I swithched to CFOP a while ago, then I switched to ZZ a little after that. And recently I switched to CFOP


----------



## ProStar (Jul 1, 2020)

I've been kinda demotivated in cubing lately, and I think quarantine has a lot to do with that. I've missed out on two competitions due to them being cancelled because of COVID-19. I haven't really wanted to strive to improve in any event. I think I'm going to start using different methods(probably trying to get sub-20). I don't plan on switching away from CFOP, it's just a way to motivate me again. My times with different methods I've tried:

CFOP: 15
CFCE: 17? (A guess, I assume I'd be slightly slower than with CFOP because I use 4lll)
ZZ: 17
Petrus: Inconsistant, 20-30 (because of no practice)
Roux: 20-1:00 (no idea, I never do Roux solves)

I doubt I'll be doing CFCE or ZZ since I've used them as a main method before and I've already accomplished my goal of sub-20, but maybe. I also may try out other methods like HK or PCMS, but I'm starting with the big four(+CFCE because I already did that).


Edit: Added a poll to decide if I should do Roux or Petrus first




Cubingcubecuber said:


> I'm like a year late, but @ProStar if you still want to learn ELL I've finished my ELL doc



Also http://algdb.net/puzzle/333/ell


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jul 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I've been kinda demotivated in cubing lately, and I think quarantine has a lot to do with that. I've missed out on two competitions due to them being cancelled because of COVID-19. I haven't really wanted to strive to improve in any event. I think I'm going to start using different methods(probably trying to get sub-20). I don't plan on switching away from CFOP, it's just a way to motivate me again. My times with different methods I've tried:
> 
> CFOP: 15
> CFCE: 17? (A guess, I assume I'd be slightly slower than with CFOP because I use 4lll)
> ...


How about Waterman?


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Should I do Roux or Petrus first?


Petrus, because it teaches you basic blockbuilding techniques.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 1, 2020)

I know, haven’t practised much recently.


----------



## ProStar (Jul 2, 2020)

The (8) people have spoken. They want Petrus. My first night with Roux went well!


----------



## ProStar (Jul 2, 2020)

Currently averaging low 30s, don't have a sub-20 yet. I can plan my FB square, and if a 1x2x2 block is done then I can often track my other two FB pieces. I solve FB with blockbuilding techniques(still not great but not CFOP), but since I don't have much experience quickly doing blockbuilding I usually do CFOP-style for SB(although I do make use of some Roux techniques). I'm trying to track a couple pieces during FB to help, but can't do that yet. For some reason my brain can't remember to do 2-look CMLL, so I sometimes do OCLL then forget to permute them until after EO . EO is fine, there are a couple cases I could get more efficient with and I need to get better at tracking DB that way it's rotationless. My FL/FR is awful, I always have huge pauses there but I'm working on it, mainly just remembering what colors I need and trying to track DF and DB. L4E is okay, I need better recognition for 3-cycles because I'll sometimes do M2 M2 type stuff.

I'm x2 y CN(or whatever the notation is for white/yellow CN), and it was really easy. I use 2-look CMLL and most likely won't learn full CMLL because I still plan on using CFOP and don't even know OLL. I'm doing the best algs though(like not using R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' for U but instead FRURUF), so it's efficient 2-look at least.


Roux is so much fun, I've never had this much fun cubing since I learned LBL


----------



## ProStar (Jul 24, 2020)

Haven't updated in a while. My life has been crazy busy and I've had 0 time for cubing, so while I'm always playing with a cube I haven't done any timed solves till my last post. Finally have a little time to practice, started with an 3x3 Ao12 (Roux) but I'm hoping to at least do an Ao50 tonight:

Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-23
avg of 12: 28.57

Time List:
1. (36.55) L2 B D' R B2 R' U2 R' D' R2 F2 U2 L2 B U2 B' U2 B2 L2 D2 B' 
2. 33.63 F' L' B R2 D2 F2 R2 B' L2 R2 U2 B D2 U' R2 U B F U' F2 
3. 29.73 U2 B' R' U' F2 B2 R D' L' F' U2 F U2 R2 L2 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 
4. (23.73) D B L D2 F R2 D U2 L2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 U2 B' R2 D2 F' 
5. 25.70 R' L' F L' D B2 U R' F2 U2 F' B2 R2 B D2 F2 D 
6. 25.96 F2 R' D2 B2 R F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R F2 U' B D B L' U' L B F' 
7. 26.14 L2 U2 B R2 F L2 U2 F U2 B' F' L' F2 U' L2 B' F R B2 U' L2 
8. 25.11 D2 U2 B D2 L2 B D2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R B2 U' R' B2 D2 U F' U2 B2 
9. 36.22 B' D' L2 U' L2 U R2 D' F2 L R U' B U' B' U2 L2 
10. 25.04 F' L' B' D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 U L2 U B U2 F L' F' D2 L 
11. 25.89 U L2 R2 F2 D2 U B2 U F2 R2 F L F' D2 U R' D2 R B2 F2 
12. 32.28 D F2 L2 U L2 U L2 U F2 L2 D F2 B D U2 F' U2 B' L' D2 R'

Hopefully I'll get a sub-20 tonight. The 23 is my PB though, super smooth solve. I'll update on how I feel about my solves at the end of my session and I might post some example solves when I have time


----------



## ProStar (Jul 24, 2020)

Forgot to post this last night, here are the results of last night's Ao50:



Spoiler: 25.45 3x3 Ao50 [Roux PB]



Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-24
avg of 50: 25.45

Time List:
1. (36.55) L2 B D' R B2 R' U2 R' D' R2 F2 U2 L2 B U2 B' U2 B2 L2 D2 B' 
2. (33.63) F' L' B R2 D2 F2 R2 B' L2 R2 U2 B D2 U' R2 U B F U' F2 
3. 29.73 U2 B' R' U' F2 B2 R D' L' F' U2 F U2 R2 L2 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 
4. 23.73 D B L D2 F R2 D U2 L2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 U2 B' R2 D2 F' 
5. 25.70 R' L' F L' D B2 U R' F2 U2 F' B2 R2 B D2 F2 D 
6. 25.96 F2 R' D2 B2 R F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R F2 U' B D B L' U' L B F' 
7. 26.14 L2 U2 B R2 F L2 U2 F U2 B' F' L' F2 U' L2 B' F R B2 U' L2 
8. 25.11 D2 U2 B D2 L2 B D2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R B2 U' R' B2 D2 U F' U2 B2 
9. (36.22) B' D' L2 U' L2 U R2 D' F2 L R U' B U' B' U2 L2 
10. 25.04 F' L' B' D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 U L2 U B U2 F L' F' D2 L 
11. 25.89 U L2 R2 F2 D2 U B2 U F2 R2 F L F' D2 U R' D2 R B2 F2 
12. 32.28 D F2 L2 U L2 U L2 U F2 L2 D F2 B D U2 F' U2 B' L' D2 R' 
13. 27.88 D' B2 D R2 U R2 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U L F L U' R' B' L2 U R2 
14. 19.98 U' B2 F2 D B2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F R' U' L' R' F' R2 B2 U 
15. 29.43 B2 R L2 B D2 F2 U2 L2 B D2 B' U2 B L2 U' B2 D2 R' D B' R 
16. 27.80 R' D2 L F2 L2 D2 F' D' U2 R' D2 L' U2 F2 L' B2 R F2 B2 U' 
17. 19.64 U' L' U2 R U2 F2 D2 U2 R' B2 U2 L R U F' R' U F R' D' L 
18. 32.00 B R2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' U' F2 L2 D2 B D L2 D' L' F' R' F' 
19. 26.26 D' U2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' L2 R' U2 L D' U' R' U2 B' D' 
20. 25.33 R2 F R2 L' U' F2 B R B L D2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B2 
21. 29.16 U' R L' D' L B' D' F' L R2 B2 D2 B D2 F' R2 F' D2 B' 
22. 28.23 U R2 F' D2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 B R2 U2 F' L F' U' B2 D2 R D' 
23. 23.75 B2 F2 U B2 L2 U' R2 D U R2 U' B L' D' R2 D2 R2 U' R' B' R' 
24. 28.07 D R B R2 D L U F U2 F R2 F' B2 L2 B2 D2 F R2 L2 U 
25. 25.58 U' F2 U2 B' U B' R U' F2 R2 U2 F2 B R2 B' R2 U2 B' R2 F 
26. 25.15 B' F2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 R F' D2 U2 F U2 B U 
27. 19.66 L2 F U L2 D2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 R2 U' R' D B' R2 U2 L' F' 
28. (18.64) U2 L D L' F' B R D F2 D2 L D2 B2 D2 B2 R L B2 D2 L 
29. 24.15 D' F B2 R2 F2 U2 L R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L' U2 B D L R2 F' R D' 
30. 27.23 F2 L R2 F R2 B D2 F L2 B' D2 L2 B2 D' R2 F' L' F' L2 D2 
31. 21.49 U' F' U' D' L B2 U' F L2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 L2 D R2 B2 D' 
32. 28.92 D R F2 L2 R D2 F2 U2 B2 R' U2 R U2 F' D2 L D' F2 D' B' D 
33. 23.31 F2 L2 U2 R D2 R' D2 B2 F2 L F2 D2 B D' B D' B R' U' F L 
34. 25.50 F2 B2 U2 B D2 L F' R L' F2 L2 D' B2 D F2 R2 U' D' R2 L2 
35. 27.28 R L U' F' L2 B2 L D R2 B2 R2 F D2 B' U2 R2 F' L2 F' L 
36. 27.27 U B D2 F L2 U L' R2 U2 F U2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 F2 U2 B R U 
37. 19.63 R D' U2 F' L2 F R2 B U2 F' R2 U2 F2 D F U' R' B2 D B' R' 
38. 25.43 L2 F2 R B2 L B' D' L' B2 U B2 U' L2 D L2 D B2 D2 B' 
39. 19.99 R2 U' L' B U B U' D F2 U2 L2 F2 B R2 F2 L2 F D2 F' R2 L' 
40. (18.51) B L' F D B D' R L B U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B' D2 R2 B2 D' 
41. 25.56 R' U2 B2 L2 U' R2 D R2 D2 B' L' R D' F' L2 F2 D F2 
42. 25.50 D2 B2 U L2 D' U' R2 U' F2 B' D2 R' F' D R B' L2 B' D 
43. 24.67 R' D2 U2 B R2 F L2 F R2 F2 L2 R2 F L B2 U F' R2 F U2 
44. 21.05 R F' B2 U F2 D L2 D L2 U B2 R2 D2 F2 L' B' L D2 R' U' F' 
45. 22.30 B2 L2 D U B2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 U' F' D2 U F' R D L' U' L' 
46. 22.95 D R U2 R F2 D R L F B' L2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 L2 U2 B 
47. 22.22 B' D' B2 D' F D R2 D' L2 D2 R F2 B2 R B2 L' U2 L' 
48. (19.36) U F L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 U L2 B U' R' F U R' B2 U 
49. 32.76 D' B2 D2 U2 R2 D2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 F2 L' F2 D' F U L2 F' L' 
50. 24.97 R' B2 D2 U2 F R2 U2 L2 F' D2 B' F2 L D B' L2 R U' B2 U'



My problems are pretty much the same as before, I'm just doing everything a little faster. My lookahead has improved but my LSE is still awful and my SB is mostly CFOP


Also I did a few CFOP solves just because I don't want to be awful when I come back and got this:

Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-24
mean of 3: 10.14

Time List:
1. 11.33 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R' D2 F2 L2 R' D' R' F U' F2 R D 
2. 9.85 B' R2 B U D' R' B' R2 B2 D R2 U' D R2 F2 R2 D' L2 B' D 
3. 9.25 F U2 R B R2 L2 U' F2 L U2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' D2 L2 U2 R2

Those were my 8th and 9th sub-10s


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jul 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Forgot to post this last night, here are the results of last night's Ao50:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love the thread, keep it up!


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Forgot to post this last night, here are the results of last night's Ao50:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want to get faster with roux don't push for one or two more tps instead focus on efficiency try doing slow solves to improve efficiency and do fmc on one scramble again and again 
You will be surprised at how many moves you can reduce.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Aug 23, 2020)

So you aren't going to update this?


----------



## ProStar (Aug 23, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> So you aren't going to update this?



Nothing super interesting has happened. I'm still updating it though.


I've mostly just been playing around with intuitive and dumb methods, doing just casual solves. Averaging low-mid 30s on Roux


----------



## ProStar (Oct 3, 2020)

Cubing a little more now, still not a ton. Did my first mini-session since around August:



Spoiler: 18.66 3x3 Ao50 [CFOP]



Generated By csTimer on 2020-10-03
avg of 50: 18.66

Time List:
1. 19.78 F B' U F D2 F D' R' U F2 L2 F B2 D2 R2 F' R2 U2 L2 F2 D2
2. 20.26 U' F D' R2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U L2 U' L' F2 D B' D2 U2 R
3. 21.35 L' U' B' L' D' F2 R L F L' B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L' B2 L'
4. 20.61 L D F' R' D' B L F' U' R2 B2 U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 D2 R2 U2
5. 19.64 U2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U R2 L' D' L F R B L' R2 F'
6. 19.51 D' F2 B L' U' D2 B U L2 U' R2 D B2 U' D' R2 B2 U F' R2
7. 16.95 D' B2 L U F2 R' B L' F2 R F2 D2 B2 R U2 B2 L D2 U L'
8. 19.86 B R B D F L F' R2 U' R2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 B L2
9. 20.49 B' L' B' R2 U2 B' U2 B R2 U2 F L2 U R2 F2 L U F D
10. 16.55 U R2 F2 R' U2 B2 R2 B2 R' F2 L' B2 L' B' U2 R B U L B2 L'
11. 16.78 R2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 F L2 F U2 R B2 L B2 F D B L U
12. 16.12 D R' U' R2 U L2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' L' U F D2 L R2 B2
13. (21.64) F L2 F2 U' L2 D' U' F2 D R2 F2 R' U F L' R2 D' R' D' L
14. (14.74) R2 L2 U' R2 U2 L' D R2 F' L2 F' D2 R2 U2 D2 F' L2 F2 R B
15. (21.70) L2 F' D2 F R2 F' D2 F2 R2 F L2 D2 U' B' F' D' L' F' U' F U2
16. 19.88 B D' L' U2 B2 L' D2 U2 F2 L2 R' U2 L2 D U' F' L D' U' R
17. 21.13 U' B U2 R2 F D2 L2 B' D2 B2 U2 B2 R B' R2 D2 B U F' R2
18. 20.04 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' F L' B' F' D' R2 B2 F
19. 18.22 D2 F2 D2 B2 L' R2 D2 B2 L U' B' U2 L D L2 F D' R B2
20. 17.31 R B2 R2 L2 F L U' D2 R U2 D2 F R2 B D2 B2 U2 R2 F2
21. 20.63 R2 F' U2 L2 R2 F R2 F' R2 D2 B2 R D B2 D L' R U B F'
22. 20.03 U L F D B R D2 B' L' F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B' L2 D2 F' B2
23. 18.19 D B2 U2 R2 D F2 D L2 F2 L2 D' R' F L2 U' F2 D2 R F R2
24. 17.96 U2 F' B' R F2 B' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 L' F2 L' D2 R D2 U
25. 15.94 L2 B' R F' U B D2 L U2 L2 F B2 D2 F R2 U2 B' U2 B L'
26. (15.46) U' L D U2 L2 B L2 F' R2 U2 B' L2 F' R' U2 B' L' F2 D2
27. 16.53 B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D B2 F R' B D F2 D L' R F2
28. 18.84 F L2 B R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B D2 U B2 F L2 B F2 L2 R' F'
29. 16.45 U2 B' D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F' D2 B' L U' R D' F R' D' F R
30. 18.47 F U' D2 B' R D2 B D' F' L2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 D'
31. 20.06 F D2 F' D2 L2 F L2 B2 D2 L2 B R2 D L' U' R' D' B R2 B' U'
32. 20.05 D F' R2 U B2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L' U B2 F L' D2 U F'
33. 16.11 B R2 B F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F' U F2 R' D L D U' B F
34. (15.31) D2 L D' F2 R2 B L2 F' D2 U2 B' R2 B R U B L' R' B' F'
35. 20.16 R' U' F2 D2 B2 F2 L B2 L U2 L2 R B L' R' D' L2 R2 B2
36. 15.77 B2 D' B2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 U F L B2 L F' R' F U B2 L
37. 16.12 F' U2 L2 F' R2 B' F2 L2 F2 L B D2 U' B' U2 B2 F U2
38. 17.87 R2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 U' F2 L' B2 R F2 U' R2 B D F'
39. 19.43 R' U2 F U D R F L B D2 F2 L2 F' L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 R
40. 18.02 D2 L D2 B2 U B2 L2 D R2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 B' L' D F' D F' R'
41. 20.73 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F' D2 R2 B' U2 F R U B F2 L' F' D
42. 20.14 L B2 D2 R B2 U2 F2 D2 R U2 L2 U2 F' D2 B' R U R2 F' D U2
43. 19.14 U2 L' U' B2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' L' R' F' D U2 B' D2 U2
44. 18.09 L' U F' R2 D' L U2 L' B' D2 F2 L D2 R' L2 B2 R' L'
45. 20.85 R2 F2 R2 B L2 F2 U2 F L2 B2 U L D F2 R' U2 B F' D
46. 16.73 U' B2 D L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 F L U F2 R' B2 F U' F2
47. 18.84 U2 F2 R' B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L U2 R U' R2 D L' B' F D2 L2 R'
48. 17.76 U2 B2 L' D2 F L U' D' B U2 R' B2 R2 D2 R D2 L2 D2 F2 L
49. (21.95) R2 B2 D2 F2 D U2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U' R U2 F' R2 U' B' L2 R U2
50. 17.60 U2 B R F2 L2 U D2 F U R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U L2



Not bad, should be able to get back down to 15 pretty quickly


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2020)

I'm trying to get back into cubing. I've done some BLD solves, and have remembered how to M2 without much effort. I've also gotten a few successes. Averages are roughly:

2x2 - 4
3x3 - 18
4x4 - 1:15
3BLD - 5:00 (lot of variance though)
OH - ~30?

Haven't really tried any others.

Mini 3x3 session:



Spoiler: 18.53 3x3 Ao50 [CFOP]



Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-24
avg of 50: 18.53

Time List:
1. 19.01 B' D2 R2 F' L U D F U' D2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B' 
2. 17.15 B2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 U' R B2 R2 D2 U' F D' L2 B2 
3. 20.36 F R2 B2 L' F L2 F' D U2 R B2 U2 R' F2 B2 L' D2 R L' B 
4. 20.69 F' R2 D B' R D L' U2 D2 F' L2 B D2 L2 F' B' U2 R2 D L 
5. (14.85) B L' D2 R2 U2 R2 B D2 B F2 R2 D2 B' D2 R' D2 B' U R2 D L 
6. 15.32 R' D2 F2 L2 U L2 U B2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 F L' B2 D' L U' F2 L2 
7. 18.16 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 D F2 B R' D' F2 D2 B' F2 D2 
8. 15.99[Yellow cross] U B2 D' F2 U' F2 U' B2 D' B' L2 D2 F' U R F' L2 B L' 
9. 15.04 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 U' L2 U F' R D F U' L' D' R U2 
10. 19.72 L' U' R2 U2 F' D2 R' L F' U2 L2 F U2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 U2 B' U 
11. 17.40 U2 F R' L B2 D R L2 U' D2 R2 U2 F2 B R2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 
12. 18.12 R2 B' D' B2 F2 D B2 U' B2 U' L2 D' U2 B' L2 D2 R' F D B2 
13. 18.06 R' L D' R L2 F' D' R L2 B R2 L2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F' R 
14. 16.60 F' L2 U2 D' B L B2 R' U B R2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B 
15. 19.80 F2 D R2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 D2 U' L' F2 U F R B' R U' F' 
16. 21.17 R' L' U2 B2 U' F D L F L2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 R2 F 
17. 17.40 F L U D L2 U' B' R2 B2 L' F2 R' D2 R F2 B2 D2 L' B2 D B2 
18. 18.03 U2 D2 B L2 U' L F B D' F' U2 L2 B D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 
19. 19.51 R B D B2 U' L D B' F2 R U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 U2 F' 
20. 19.13 D2 F2 D B2 U' L2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 F L2 U' R' D2 B' U' F R U' 
21. 20.59 U2 R2 F2 L2 B D2 B2 U2 F R2 D2 L' D2 R' F U L' B' D F' D2 
22. 16.66 L D2 L2 B2 D' U2 R2 D' L' R F' L2 D' R2 U F R' 
23. 18.13 F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F R U2 F' L U' B' F' D R U 
24. 21.17 F' D' R F2 L2 D F2 D' B2 U' F2 U' R2 F D U L U' F2 R2 
25. (14.71) F2 U F2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 D' R' U F2 L' R F' D2 L2 R' 
26. 18.33 U2 L D' R2 B2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 U R2 U' R' U' R' B' D2 F D U 
27. 18.47 B2 L2 B' U2 F D2 B' F2 L2 F2 L D' U' B' U2 R F2 D2 R 
28. 20.57 B D U2 L' B2 L2 F2 L' U2 R U2 F2 R U' B D2 L2 U F2 D' U2 
29. 17.48 L' R2 B2 D B2 D' L2 D' F2 U2 L2 R2 F L' B' F2 U2 R F' U' 
30. (22.60) B D R D U L2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 B' L' F2 D U2 B' F2 
31. 19.22 D L2 D' F2 D' R2 F' U' R D2 B2 R' D2 R U2 R D2 L2 B2 R' F 
32. 17.25 F U L F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 U L2 F2 U' R' F R U B' R2 
33. (12.10) L B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 R D2 F2 L2 R' U R2 B D2 U' B' L U2 R 
34. 18.88 B U2 L2 R2 B R2 U2 B' D2 L' U F' U' R' D F R B U' 
35. 17.74 F R F2 U R' F' R L2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 B' R' 
36. 17.36 F D R2 F' R D' R B D2 B' R2 U2 D2 F D2 B2 D2 B' R2 L F 
37. 21.40 R D2 F2 R' B2 R D2 U2 L D2 L' B' R D L' B' F2 U' R D' 
38. 20.29 R B' D2 L2 F D2 R' D F R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 U L2 D' 
39. 17.22 L' B' L2 D2 L' U2 R' B2 L2 U2 B2 L F2 D' L D' B R' D2 L 
40. 21.42 F U L F' U' R L2 F B2 R D2 R D2 R U2 F2 L B2 L F 
41. 16.76 F' D2 L2 B F2 L2 F L2 F' U2 F R D2 B U' R U2 B' D L' R 
42. 18.92 U B2 F2 L2 D' U' L2 D' B2 U F2 B D2 L F' L' R' B2 L2 B 
43. 15.30 D' R2 B2 U2 R' D2 R' F2 U2 R B2 R2 D U2 B2 F R' B R2 
44. 18.23 F' U F L2 D2 L F B2 U L D2 L2 U2 L' D2 B2 R F2 U2 R' 
45. (22.73) L2 R2 B2 F' R2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 F' U2 D' L D B2 U2 B' L R2 F 
46. 20.87 F R' B' U B2 L' D2 R F' L2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' D R2 D 
47. 18.88 B U2 R2 F U2 B2 D2 B' D2 F D2 L F' U F2 R' B' F L U R2 
48. (21.82) D' R F R' U' F' B L' D L2 F D2 L2 F U2 R2 B D2 B' R2 D2 
49. 20.70 L' D2 R D2 U2 L' U2 B2 R2 D2 R' F2 U' B F R D2 F' U2 L2 U 
50. 16.86 L2 R2 D2 F' L2 B' L2 F L2 B2 R2 U F D' B' F' D' L D F2



It appears I'm the same as last month, so that's good. I definitely have lost a bunch of skill since I was practicing consistently(I was averaging 15ish), but I'm not disappointed in where I'm at.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## ProStar (Dec 1, 2020)

Did some of my first OH solves in a while.



Spoiler: 29.42 3x3 OH Ao25



Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-01
avg of 25: 29.42

Time List:
1. 29.78 L2 D2 B D2 U2 F L2 U2 F2 L2 B U R D R2 B R' D' R' F' 
2. (38.82) L2 D B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U R2 U2 B' U' F L2 B2 R D2 U L D 
3. 28.67 D' L U2 B' L2 B' R2 B2 R2 F D2 R2 D2 F R D L2 F R2 F2 L2 
4. 24.75 D R' B' D F U F D F2 L2 D F2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B U 
5. 28.14 U R2 D R2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 R' F L' D2 F' L' U L' D2 
6. (35.32) B2 U' B L' D2 L D2 R F L2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 U' F2 U' 
7. (24.43) F2 U2 L' R' U2 F2 U2 R D2 R F2 D' B' F D L U L' F' U' R 
8. 27.58 L2 R2 U' R2 D' U2 B2 U F2 L2 D F D B' R2 D' L F L' B2 F 
9. 26.37 D2 F2 R B2 F2 D2 F2 R U2 R' U2 F2 D' L' D2 B' R' B F L2 
10. 31.09 D2 R' F2 L U2 L' U2 F2 U2 R' D F R2 F' U F' L' U L' 
11. 33.26 U2 F R2 D2 B' R2 D2 F' R2 F2 D' R' B L' B' F L' B' D U' 
12. 26.80 R' F2 R D2 F U' B L' U' D2 L' B2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 R' U2 B2 U2 
13. 28.18 R' D' B2 L2 U L2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 B' U' F2 L' B' D2 L' U' 
14. 29.35 B2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U' R' D R B L R' U F' D' 
15. 32.52 U2 F L2 F2 L2 U2 B R2 B' L2 F2 L' B' F R' U L R2 B' F2 
16. 32.17 L F2 D B2 U' R2 U' B2 D B2 R2 U R D B' L' D F U' 
17. 33.20 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 U B2 U' B2 F2 R' B' L' R' F' D2 B2 R2 U 
18. 28.73 R' F' D R2 U L2 D R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 R' F R2 D2 B2 D' L2 F 
19. 28.64 F2 L U2 L' D2 R' B2 R F2 D2 U2 L U' B2 U2 F2 R2 B' D' R2 F2 
20. 32.34 F L' D2 R' D2 F2 U D2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 F D2 F' R U 
21. 28.78 R L2 F' L D R F2 D' B' R B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R' B2 R D2 B2 
22. (22.44) F' R U2 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D L' D L R2 U F R 
23. 27.70 L2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 B L2 B2 F' U2 F' D' L' R F R' B' L' F U 
24. 27.21 D2 L' F' D' R' F' R' L' B' L F2 B2 U2 R' B2 D2 B2 R L' 
25. 32.49 B L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B U2 R2 B' F' L' D' R B2 U2 B F2 D' L2



It looks like I was averaging around 22-25 before I stopped, so not a ton of progress lost. Pretty much ALL of my Sup-30s are G-Perms, because I can't do them OH. I feel like that average could drop to around 27 or 28 if I learned and got decent at OH G-Perms


----------



## ProStar (Dec 13, 2020)

I got a 22 Ao5 OH while competing against Jam88 in a comp for the SpeedSolving Ladder Tournament, with 2 sub-22s and a DNF(If I hadn't DNFed the final solve it would've been sub-20, which would've made my average sub-20)


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I got a 22 Ao5 while competing against Jam88 in a comp for the SpeedSolving Ladder Tournament, with 2 sub-22s and a DNF(If I hadn't DNFed the final solve it would've been sub-20, which would've made my average sub-20)


On OH or 2H?


----------



## ProStar (Dec 13, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> On OH or 2H?



Oops, guess I should've clarified.  It was OH


----------



## ProStar (Dec 17, 2020)

Zee Zee is a fun method 


Also what is this


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Zee Zee is a fun method
> 
> 
> Also what is this
> ...


I recommend you try making blueberry muffins


----------



## ProStar (Dec 21, 2020)

Did another mini-session



Spoiler: 17.94 3x3 Ao50 [CFOP]



Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-20
avg of 50: 17.94

Time List:
1. 19.93 L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 D2 U L' B2 U' F' D B' D2 U L2 U'
2. 18.03 D2 R' U B D L' F R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 L2 B' U2
3. 18.41 R2 D2 R2 F' L2 D2 B L2 B' D2 B2 R U L D R F' R F U2 R'
4. 16.10 F' L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F' R2 F D2 F D R D F' L B' R2 D' F'
5. 17.48 F L D2 R2 U2 L U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D' L R2 F2 U2 F' U F'
6. 19.15 U2 R' U2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 D F2 L2 F2 U' B2 L' F D' B' U' F' L'
7. 19.50 F' D2 B' L2 F2 R2 U2 F' D2 U2 L2 D R2 F' R' F U F2 L B L2
8. 18.70 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B' U2 D R' U F2 U' R2 B' F2 D
9. 18.08 L2 U2 L D2 F2 L' U2 L D2 B2 F2 L' F' D L2 B2 R2 D R B
10. 18.43 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 D B2 U2 B L' R D' F' U L2 R' U R
11. 19.01 B' L' B2 D2 U B2 D F2 U' B2 U2 B2 R' F2 U B U' L
12. (13.25) U2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D F' R' B D2 R' U' F R2 B'
13. 15.89 F2 D2 R B' U' F L B2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B' L2 B2 R2
14. 17.21 L2 R2 B' D2 R2 F R2 F' D2 F U2 B2 D F2 L' F' R2 D F2 R D
15. 17.89 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 U' B' L F' D2 R2 D2 R U F
16. 18.84 D' L2 U B2 U L2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' L' F2 D' L U' L B F'
17. 18.59 D R2 B2 D B U' L F D F2 D2 B' U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F'
18. 19.55 D R2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 U' L2 D2 R' B2 R' B L2 F L U' R D
19. 18.87 F U2 L' U' L U2 D' B' U F2 B2 L' D2 F2 B2 L' U2 R' B2
20. 15.41 R' U2 B L2 F' R2 F' R2 B U2 F2 D2 R2 U L' D R F2 U R2 B
21. 15.27 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 R2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 F' L2 R' B D2 R2 B2 F' L D'
22. 19.96 R2 F U B2 D B2 R2 D' U' B2 R2 U' R D U' F' R' F' L'
23. 20.22 B2 U D' L D' F2 L U2 B' U2 L2 B2 L2 F' L2 F U2 F L' B'
24. 21.46 F2 L F2 R' D2 L2 D2 L B2 F2 D2 U R D' R2 D B2 F' L R
25. 18.22 B' F2 D2 R2 D' B2 L2 R2 D' L2 D' R D U2 L F' L' D' B2
26. 15.46 U' L F' U' F' B' R L2 U' F' D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B' U2 R2 F2
27. 15.03 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U L2 U2 F R B2 D L2 R' U R' F' L'
28. 14.84 F2 U' B2 D R2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' F' L' U B2 L2 B F' R U
29. (11.78) D' L' R2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 D B2 F2 L' B' L2 F D' B L'
30. (24.90) R' D2 U2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 R' F D U B L R2 D' B' R2
31. 19.56 U F2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' B' U2 B' R D B F U' F R
32. (14.37) L U' R' D2 R' D2 B2 L U2 R' F2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 L' F U' L' F2
33. 18.09 R2 L B' D' B' L B' U F R2 U R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 B2
34. 14.46 D2 R F2 R' U2 R2 F2 L' R2 F2 R' B U' F U' F L2 R2 U2 L'
35. 17.03 D2 L2 F2 L B2 L' D2 L2 D2 B2 L F2 D' B2 U' F L2 B L2 D R'
36. 19.49 U' F R D F B' L U B2 L2 U' B2 U F2 D' L2 D R2 L' U F'
37. 20.28 U2 L R2 F2 R' B2 U2 L' B2 L' R2 D2 F U2 R' U L' F2 U2 B' R
38. 15.92 F R2 B D2 F U2 L2 F' U2 B L2 D2 U R' B2 L D' L2 D' B2 F'
39. 20.87 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 U' L F' U B L' B2 R D2 B2 U2
40. 14.73 F' L F2 L' D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F2 L D2 B' F' R F' D F L' F2
41. 16.23 U F D R2 F' D' B' R' B L2 D2 F L2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 F R'
42. 20.62 D2 L2 B' R' D R2 L F R B2 U D2 R2 U' B2 D L2 B2 D' F2
43. 14.66 D U' F2 U R2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 U' F' L' D2 F2 R' B U' R2 U
44. 16.72 R' L F' R' D' B R B2 U2 L' F2 L2 U2 L B2 U2 R' F2 B
45. 16.87 B' L2 F2 R2 B2 L B2 L' F' U2 R' B2 R D' B' L2
46. 18.69 L2 R2 F' L2 F2 D2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 L F' U' B U2 L2 R2 U' R' B2
47. (24.69) F D' R' B2 U L' U D' F L2 B2 L U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R' F2
48. 21.28 R2 F' L2 F U' F' U' B2 L' U2 B2 U2 D2 F L2 F R2 B U2
49. (23.28) R' U B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 L2 F' D F L2 D2 R2 F
50. 18.42 L' U2 R2 U2 B2 L' F2 R B2 L D2 B' R D2 B' F2 U'



Pretty good, definitely have gotten better since last time(18.66). I imagine it's because I'm "de-rusting" slightly. I'm also totally dual CN now just from doing yellow cross solves during normal speedsolving. Several lucky solves, no crazy times.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Did another mini-session
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why were you averaging like 3 seconds faster than this in our tourney match?!?!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 21, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Why were you averaging like 3 seconds faster than this in our tourney match?!?!


My ao50s are about 16.5, but I get 14 ao5s sometimes, so I can be pretty inconsistent. It’s probably the same thing.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 21, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> My ao50s are about 16.5, but I get 14 ao5s sometimes, so I can be pretty inconsistent. It’s probably the same thing.


Maybe the pressure made him faster.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 21, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Maybe the pressure made him faster.


Yeah all 3 of my comp averages are faster than what I globally averaged at the time, so that could be a factor.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 21, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Yeah all 3 of my comp averages are faster than what I globally averaged at the time, so that could be a factor.


Thats good to know. All I need to do is average 5, then I'll get a 4 second ao5 in comp :rofl:


----------



## ProStar (Dec 21, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Why were you averaging like 3 seconds faster than this in our tourney match?!?!



The solves were pretty lucky, although I honestly don't know what happened. One of my biggest issues is my Cross to F2L transition, and I did a good job planning out far in inspection those solves


----------



## ProStar (Dec 24, 2020)

My family has a tradition where we open one present on Christmas Eve Morning, and I got a Qiyi Clonk! I already knew how to solve it because of J Perm's videos on it, and my second solve(first timed) ever was 1:00. I'm gonna start practicing a little


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> My family has a tradition where we open one present on Christmas Eve Morning, and I got a Qiyi Clonk! I already knew how to solve it because of J Perm's videos on it, and my second solve(first timed) ever was 1:00. I'm gonna start practicing a little


It’s pretty easy to get fast quickly. After about 500 solves, I think I was already sub-15.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> My family has a tradition where we open one present on Christmas Eve Morning, and I got a Qiyi Clonk! I already knew how to solve it because of J Perm's videos on it, and my second solve(first timed) ever was 1:00. I'm gonna start practicing a little


I am getting a qiyi clock from my grandparents but they are coming to our house this afternoon, so I have to wait a few hours.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Dec 24, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I am getting a qiyi clock from my grandparents but they are coming to our house this afternoon, so I have to wait a few hours.


The QiYi Clock is really good. I remember getting it, then spending the rest of the day getting quicker. Still only averaging 20 seconds though.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 24, 2020)

Someone explain to me what happened please


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Someone explain to me what happened please
> 
> View attachment 14342


Do you just not understand the scramble?


----------



## ProStar (Dec 24, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Do you just not understand the scramble?



Oh wait I just realized my brain just broke for a second. I thought the scramble was weird but it's not


----------



## ProStar (Dec 29, 2020)

Clonk good event.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 31, 2020)

Did some clonk solves yesterday, averaging 22 now. I also had a few sub-20 averages and a 17.40 PB single. Sub-20 should be pretty easy.


Did a few 2x2 solves(Ao50). I got a 4.26 average, which is pretty decent.


Also did a 3x3 Ao100. ChaoTimer isn't letting me share the solves easily and Idk how to import them into csTimer, but I got a 17.32 Average. Definitely sub-18 now(not globally), sub-15 should come soon. I mostly need to work on my Cross to F2L transition.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 3, 2021)

Over the past few days I've done two more Ao100s on 3x3(both taking place after midnight). My first was 17.49, and the second was 17.16. My biggest problem is still my Cross to F2L transition, so I think I'm gonna focus on planning my first pair.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 3, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Over the past few days I've done two more Ao100s on 3x3(both taking place after midnight). My first was 17.49, and the second was 17.16. My biggest problem is still my Cross to F2L transition, so I think I'm gonna focus on planning my first pair.


Well maybe if you practiced earlier, then you might do better.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 3, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Well maybe if you practiced earlier, then you might do better.



Nah, I'm usually most awake and perform best at 11PM-1AM.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 3, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Nah, I'm usually most awake and perform best at 11PM-1AM.


Interesting...


----------



## ProStar (Jan 3, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Interesting...



It's possible that I have disease-that-has-a-really-long-technical-name-I-never-remember, which means my natural sleep cycle is offset from the average person. That's just speculation though :shrug:


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 4, 2021)

Not really a disease, just going to sleep later and waking up later would cause it


----------



## ProStar (Jan 4, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Not really a disease, just going to sleep later and waking up later would cause it



(this is kinda getting off-topic but ok)

When I've tried to shift into a "better" sleep schedule, it's never really worked that well. More than just the normal troubles, I usually always end up falling to sleep later even if I go to bed earlier, and still don't wake up that early.

It's still definitely possible that it has nothing to do with a disease though


----------



## ProStar (Jan 27, 2021)

Mehta is cool, I might switch to it. As anyone who's seen this thread knows, it'll probably only be temporary


----------



## ProStar (Feb 21, 2021)

Finally solved my FTO after a couple hours of rewatching Ben's tutorial and scratching my head. The tutorial isn't the greatest, but it's by far the best on YT at the moment and I would definitely recommend it.


I need sleep so bad I have to wake up semi-early tomorrow it's 1:30AM rn send help


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 21, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Finally solved my FTO after a couple hours of rewatching Ben's tutorial and scratching my head. The tutorial isn't the greatest, but it's by far the best on YT at the moment and I would definitely recommend it.
> 
> 
> I need sleep so bad I have to wake up semi-early tomorrow it's 1:30AM rn send help


I just learned the notation from his video and the tutorial from his google doc.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 21, 2021)

Just finished my 3rd FTO solve, my first timed one. 10:17.33! I'm happy with this time


----------



## ProStar (May 3, 2021)

I've done like 5 more FTO solves and I'm sub-4, which isn't great but it's a start. I'm also full OLL as of two nights ago.


----------



## ProStar (May 3, 2021)

Why does everyone complain about dot cases? They're super easy; I learned them in like 20 minutes


----------



## PapaSmurf (May 3, 2021)

ProStar said:


> I've done like 5 more FTO solves and I'm sub-4, which isn't great but it's a start. I'm also full OLL as of two nights ago.


Wooo! That's great!


ProStar said:


> Why does everyone complain about dot cases? They're super easy; I learned them in like 20 minutes


I have no idea, G perms are similar.


----------



## MJS Cubing (May 3, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Why does everyone complain about dot cases? They're super easy; I learned them in like 20 minutes





PapaSmurf said:


> Wooo! That's great!
> 
> I have no idea, G perms are similar.


They could be easy to learn, but they are still long, slow algs


----------



## ProStar (May 3, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> They could be easy to learn, but they are still long, slow algs



What are your dot case algs?


----------



## ProStar (May 18, 2021)

No more profile posts? Wat?


----------



## rubik2005 (May 18, 2021)

ProStar said:


> No more profile posts? Wat?


Yeah, the mods took them away, a lot of us do went them back though. Let's see what happens.

anyway, you doing good?


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 18, 2021)

ProStar said:


> No more profile posts? Wat?


#bringbackprofileposts


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 18, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> They could be easy to learn, but they are still long, slow algs


S' R U R' S U' M' U R U' r' or S U' R U R' S2 R U' R' S, S' R U R' S U' R' F R F', F R' F' R U S' R U' R' S aren't long or slow.

(those are the only dot cases that I remember lol)


----------



## Scollier (May 18, 2021)

ProStar said:


> No more profile posts? Wat?



On the first reading I thought you said "No more profile posts? *War*?"

And I was like yes let's revolt


----------



## Mr. McCubing (May 19, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> #bringbackprofileposts


#restoretheprofi-... i mean snyderverse


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 20, 2021)

ProStar said:


> No more profile posts? Wat?


I know right? Where else am I supposed to complain about gpu prices, taco bell drive through lines, and gan all in the same place?


----------



## ProStar (May 21, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> I know right? Where else am I supposed to complain about gpu prices, taco bell drive through lines, and gan all in the same place?



Agree


----------



## RiceMan_ (May 23, 2021)

ProStar said:


> No more profile posts? Wat?


rip


----------



## ProStar (May 31, 2021)

And now you can have animated avatars? 

At least that's a good change :shrug:


----------



## rubik2005 (May 31, 2021)

ProStar said:


> And now you can have animated avatars?
> 
> At least that's a good change :shrug:


Are you going to change it?


----------



## ProStar (Jun 17, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Are you going to change it?



No


----------



## ProStar (Jun 17, 2021)

I decided to start doing some OH, and I swear I'm dropping my cube 1-4 times per solve


----------



## ProStar (Oct 17, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-16
avg of 5: 21.32

Time List:
1. (15.46[Still got it ]) B2 D L2 D' F2 U' F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U R' D2 L' B' U' B R2 U
2. 17.31[lol remember when I knew that OLL?] D' F2 D2 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 B' D2 F2 L D F' R2 F' D B R' D2
3. 19.71[Full OLL? More like pretends to be full OLL yet secretly forgot half the algs] D B' R L2 U2 B2 D U2 F D2 F' R2 F' D2 F' B2 U2 L2 B' U' F
4. 26.94[Roughly 17,000 lockups] U' B2 L U R' L' F R B2 D2 F2 U2 L D2 R' U2 D2 L' F2 U R'
5. (DNF(20.37)[Failed E-Perm]) L' B U2 F2 D B R U2 L' D2 F U2 R2 D2 B D2 F' L2 B'

I'm not crying. That's your imagination.

Edit: 3x3


----------



## ProStar (Oct 17, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-16
avg of 12: 4.97

Time List:
1. 5.13 R F' U R' F R' U2 F2 R2
2. 4.25 F' R U' R2 U F2 U F2 R
3. 4.99 U2 F' R U' F' R F2 R U2
4. 5.95 U' R2 U' R2 U' F U2 R' U'
5. 5.79 U F2 U R2 F U F' U2 F'
6. (7.07) F U R' U F' R2 F' R' F'
7. 4.25 U F R2 U F2 U' F U2 F
8. 4.65 F' U' F2 U' F' U' R2 U' F'
9. 4.59 U' R' F2 R' F2 R U' R U
10. 5.52 R' F' R F R2 U' F U2 R
11. (3.50) R2 F2 U R' F R2 F' U R'
12. 4.62 R' U2 R U2 F' U2 F' U R'

Not totally awful

Edit: 2x2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 17, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-16
> avg of 12: 4.97
> 
> Time List:
> ...


2x2?
EDIT: Why the eyes roll?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 17, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> 2x2?
> EDIT: Why the eyes roll?


Scrambles and times make it look fairly obvious ig


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 17, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Scrambles and times make it look fairly obvious ig


Not really


----------



## ProStar (Oct 17, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> 2x2?
> EDIT: Why the eyes roll?



Probably should've clarified, that was 2x2 and the first one was 3x3


----------



## ProStar (Apr 19, 2022)

Clocc is still fun


----------



## ProStar (Jun 30, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-30
avg of 12: 18.18

Time List:
1. 16.96 R' U' L U' R2 B2 D R' B' R2 U2 F B2 L2 D2 B' D2 B2 D2 F 
2. 18.59 F2 U2 B2 L B2 L2 R' B2 U2 R' F2 R' F' D' B L U2 B2 U' F' L2 
3. (27.15) F' L2 B' L2 F2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 L' B' D R2 B2 R U' F' D2 R 
4. 15.64 U2 F2 U2 L2 B R' F D L' U2 L U2 B2 R U2 L' B2 R2 D2 B' 
5. 17.23 U B2 F2 D B2 U R2 F2 D L2 F2 R' B R2 B2 D2 L D F D2 
6. 20.78 D' R2 D F2 U2 D2 L U' D2 R2 F L2 F' B R2 F' L2 F L2 
7. 16.94 U' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 R' D L' F R F' D R2 F 
8. (15.36) B' R D2 B U' B L F D R F2 U2 B2 U2 R' D2 R L' B2 
9. 18.54 U' L2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F' U R' F L' D' U' B2 
10. 18.68 D' R' F2 U2 D F' R D R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B' R2 B' L2 F' R 
11. 19.24 U2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 D F2 D' U' F' R' B2 D F2 U F L B' D 
12. 19.15 L2 F2 B' R' F2 U B2 D F2 R2 L U2 F2 R2 U2 R U2 F2 L D2

Can confirm, being washed sucks.


----------



## ProStar (Jul 1, 2022)

Some no-warmup 3x3

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-01
avg of 25: 17.78

Time List:
1. 16.62 F' D2 B' D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 B' L' U L' F' U R D' R2 F2
2. 18.52 D2 L' U2 D2 F U2 L B' L U L2 D' R2 B2 U F2 U' B2 U R
3. 19.77 B U2 D2 B' R' L' F R' U' D' B2 R2 L2 U2 D' F2 R2 D R2 F2
4. 15.42 B D2 R2 D F2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 B L U' B' R D' F' L U'
5. 18.54 B2 F2 U R2 D F2 D B2 U2 B2 F U' F' R B' R2 F L' B D
6. 16.04 L2 B2 D F2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 L2 D2 R' U B2 F' R' B' U B2 R' D2
7. 17.26 U D F U2 L' F R' F2 U2 R U2 F2 D F2 U' F2 D2 F2 B2 R2 F2
8. 17.01 B R F' D' B L' D2 R B2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 D' R2 B'
9. (13.32) R2 B2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 R B' F2 L' B' L2 B R B2 U2
10. 19.84 U2 L2 R2 B R2 U2 B' F U2 L2 F2 R U' L F' R2 F' U F2 U2
11. 19.98 R2 F2 L2 B2 R' B2 R D2 B2 U2 B D' U' R' F L' U2 F2 L'
12. (15.32) B' R2 D' U2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R B' F2 L' F D2 L' B' U'
13. 16.91 L2 R2 F2 U2 B D2 F D2 F R2 D2 F2 L' B U R' B U B' F'
14. 17.07 F D R2 F2 L U F R B2 L' U2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 L' U2 L2 B D
15. 18.09 B' L2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 R' B F2 U F2 U F' L
16. 19.45 F' B2 U L2 U' L2 U L2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 F L' B' F' R' U' B2 F'
17. 19.45 U2 F D2 B R2 B2 U B' R' B2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 F2 D F2 U B2 U
18. 15.87 L' B' F2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 U F2 L2 U2 B' D' L2 D' B L D
19. 18.27 B D2 F D2 U2 B' R2 F' U2 F' L2 F2 L D' L2 B' U F2 L' U R2
20. 16.12 L' B2 F2 R' B2 R U2 L B2 L' U2 F2 B' R D' R D2 U B U F'
21. 17.58 L2 R2 F R2 B' L2 B2 L2 U2 B' U' F U' L R2 F' U B' R F
22. (20.11) L U' F D2 F U2 R2 L U' F L2 U2 R2 D2 F' U2 B' D2 F' L2 B
23. 16.00 D2 R F2 R' D2 U2 L' B2 U2 R2 U2 F' D R' F' L' D' B2 L U2
24. (20.80) U B' R' D2 L2 F2 L' F2 R' U2 L' F' L' D' L F R U
25. 19.66 L B2 U2 L' D2 B2 L U2 F2 L2 R2 F R2 U' L2 B R' B F'

Absolutely choked the last few solves. Other than that, not horrific


----------



## ProStar (Nov 27, 2022)

I *finally* have a comp coming up (it's gonna be my second comp ever, first was in 2020), so I'm actually motivated to get back into cubing. I've done a few solves in 2-5 & Clock (all the events in the comp except BLD), and while I'm definitely worse than I use to be, it's not too much ground to make back up. The comp isn't until January so I should be good by then.



Spoiler: 3x3 Ao100 - 16.51



Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-26
avg of 100: 16.51

Time List:
1. 18.13 B' D2 R' U2 R B2 U2 L' B2 L D2 L' F D' R B' L U L R2
2. 17.03 B2 R2 F2 U R2 U R2 U2 F2 D' L2 B' F R' F2 L D F2 U' L2
3. 18.73 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B D2 F' D2 F L2 U' R' B' D B2 R D' R' F
4. 17.03 U2 F' D' B2 U2 D L U2 R2 F2 U R2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 L F2
5. 17.07 B' L2 D2 L2 F' D2 B L2 B R F2 U2 R B2 D L U' B2 F
6. 16.19 B L' D2 L2 D L' B L' U' F2 B' R2 F D2 F' L2 D2 F' L2 D2
7. 16.74 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 F' D2 U2 F D2 B' R2 F U' R U' B D' B U' R'
8. 15.05 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F D2 F2 R2 L' D L D' R' B D' R2 U'
9. (19.28) F L' F2 L U B' R F D' R D2 R D2 R' U2 R2 D2 B2 R'
10. 17.42 L R2 F2 D' B2 D' U2 L2 D' B2 R' B R' F' D' U' L2 F' D
11. 15.43 R2 U F2 U2 L D2 R' F2 R U2 L2 F2 U2 B' L2 D' B' U B' U2
12. (19.68) L D F2 R2 B2 F2 R2 F2 L' D2 R D2 B2 U' R' F U' R' B U
13. 15.99 F' L U2 F' R' F D' R' B U' R2 B2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 F2 D
14. 19.05 R' F' D' R2 D' F U B2 R' U2 L2 U' L2 B2 D R2 D B2 R2 U'
15. 16.83 D U2 F L2 F D2 L2 D2 B L2 D2 B2 D2 L' U2 R' D2 U L B2 R2
16. (13.71) U' R2 D B2 U L2 B2 D' L2 F2 L' U' R' F U2 R' F' U' R2 F
17. (19.26) D2 F D2 F U2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 U2 B' D L B R B2 F' D F2 L
18. 18.50 F D2 U2 B D2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 F U' F D2 L' D' R' U2 R F2
19. 14.94 U2 R' F U R2 U R2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 D' L B' F2 R' U2 L' R'
20. 15.40 B' R2 D' B' L' F2 R2 B' L R2 F B2 R2 D2 R2 B' U2 L2 B2 D2
21. 15.55 R' F U R2 D R2 B2 F2 D U2 B2 L2 B R2 D' L B R' F'
22. 15.81 U2 F U2 B F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F' L' R2 D' L' F2 U' L' F L2
23. 15.46 R2 F' U' F D B D R' F' U2 R2 U2 L' F2 L D2 L' F2 D2 B2 L'
24. 16.41 D R' U R2 B' R2 L D F2 D2 R2 L2 B R2 B R2 L2 U2 B' U'
25. 17.22 F U2 R D' F' R2 L D2 F' R B2 R2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D
26. 17.91 L F L2 U' F' U D2 L F2 B2 D L2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 D2 B
27. 16.25 R D' F2 L2 B U D2 L D F' U2 R2 B' U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D2
28. 16.97 F2 D2 R2 B D2 L' D R2 D2 B' R2 D2 F2 B R2 F' U2 F2 L2
29. (11.96) D U2 L' B2 R' U2 B2 L' U2 B2 R' U2 F2 U L U F L' F' U2
30. (19.61) F' U2 F L2 B U' L2 B' R F2 U2 L' D2 L B2 R F2 L
31. 16.59 L U2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 R2 B D2 R2 B' R2 U' L F U B' F' U
32. 16.34 L' F' D L2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 B D2 F2 L' B L2 R' B
33. 15.23 R L B U L' B U F2 R B2 L U2 L2 U2 D2 F2 R D2 B'
34. 17.02 B R2 B' R' F' B D' L' U2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 U D2 B2 U2 L2 R'
35. 17.06 L2 U' F R' D2 B' L U D F D2 B L2 F D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B' L2
36. (13.43) B R' F2 B' U' R U' F' R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F L2 B'
37. 19.05 F2 R' D2 L U2 L R2 D2 L D2 F2 D2 U L2 B R2 U L B2
38. 17.65 F2 D2 U R2 B U2 B D2 B U2 F' R2 L' D U2 F2 U2 F2 L'
39. 18.06 D' L U F' U' F B U2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 R D'
40. 15.87 B2 L2 U' L2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' B' U' R' D L' U' L R'
41. 14.87 D2 F' D2 U2 F' U2 L2 D2 B R2 F L D F L2 U R' B D' U' R
42. 16.04 B' R' F' L2 F2 D2 B' U2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 D L B2 F2 L U' R'
43. 14.41 D' B D2 R2 B2 D2 U2 B U2 B2 D B F2 L R U' F' R2 B'
44. 17.40 U' F R' L2 D2 U L2 U F2 R2 B2 R F U L D2 R'
45. 18.29 L' D L2 F R2 U2 R F2 L' F D2 L2 B' L2 F L2 U2 F L2 U2 F2
46. 17.19 B R2 F' D2 R2 B D2 U2 B L2 D2 F D L' R' D2 B' L2 B' U' R'
47. 15.91 L2 F' U2 L2 B F L2 D2 L2 B' R2 B D' R' B' U L' D B2 L B
48. 18.07 R' B2 R' B2 U2 L D2 B2 R2 F2 L D2 U B' R' F' D L2 D' F' U
49. 14.57 U D L' D L U' F D2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F' L'
50. 16.98 D' B R' U2 D' B' R D2 R' U B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D2
51. 17.42 F' R' D2 L D B' L U' F2 R' U' L2 U' R2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U
52. 15.11 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U B2 D' L2 U2 B' L' R U R B D2 B' F2 L'
53. 17.59 L' U D2 R2 B2 L' F2 R B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L' B R D' B' F D' L2
54. 16.97 R2 F' R D L2 F U F2 D2 F2 R2 L U2 B2 D2 B2 R U2 D2 B D2
55. 14.81 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 U' B2 R B' L2 U' F2 D2 L' R2
56. 15.88 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 U L B' U' R2 U2 F D B' L R
57. 15.96 B R F2 R U' L B' U F2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B L
58. 15.77 F2 L R2 B2 D L2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 D R F' U2 B U2 F' D2
59. 18.82 B D' F' R L2 U' B' U2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 R' U2 B2 R' B2
60. 17.32 L U2 F2 R' D2 U2 L B2 R2 F2 R B' U L R' B2 D' R2 F L'
61. 16.45 L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R' F2 D2 U2 L' F2 U' B' F2 R F' L' B2 U2 R'
62. 17.20 R F' U2 B F2 L2 B U2 F R2 U2 B2 R B U' R' B' F' D' L'
63. 18.48 F' L' U R L D' R2 L' D B U2 L2 F2 B' D2 F' R2 L2 F'
64. 14.83 L2 B' F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F D2 B2 D L B2 R D' B2 D' R B'
65. 15.47 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 D L2 R2 U' R2 D F R' U L2 U B R F2 D2 F
66. 14.45 D' F2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B R F U2 F' L2 B' U2 B' D
67. (20.45) B' D' L2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 L' B' D F2 D' R D U'
68. 14.40 F' U2 L2 B2 D L2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 D2 B R2 F' R D2 B2 L2 U
69. 17.60 U' B' L2 D R2 B U2 R B D2 R2 U2 D2 B' L2 D2 R2 B2 U'
70. 14.52 R' B2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L' B' U2 R D' B R2 F
71. 19.09 L2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R' B2 R U2 R' F' R F U R' D F2 L2 R'
72. 15.02 U F D2 F' L2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 F L2 F U' R' F' D2 F L2 B R
73. 14.20 L' F2 L2 B2 L D2 B2 L U2 F2 R2 F2 D B' U' L D U2 R2 F'
74. 16.06 F' R D2 B R2 B2 F U2 R2 B R2 F2 U2 L' D' B2 L2 B' L R' U
75. 14.57 R2 U' B2 F2 D B2 U R2 D' L B' U2 L' B2 L R2 U2 F' R2
76. 18.32 F' R' U' D2 L' D L2 B2 L' U2 B' R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F R2 F' R2 L2
77. 14.66 U' F2 R' D2 F2 L B2 L' D2 R' B2 R' D2 B L2 U' L' B2 U' L2
78. 14.64 F' L D' R U' F B R F2 R2 U2 R2 F' L2 B2 U2 D2 B' D2 B' U
79. 17.06 F2 B D F2 D L' U R U B2 L2 U2 B' R2 B D2 B D2 R2 F
80. 18.60 F' D2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U B2 D' B D U L B D B U2 R'
81. 18.99 D2 U2 R D2 R' B2 R' F2 R2 F2 R2 B' F' U' F' U' L2 F' R
82. 17.14 B2 L2 U' R' B' D F' R D2 F D2 L2 U2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 D'
83. 15.81 F R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B L2 F U2 B' U F2 D' B2 L' B L F' U2 R'
84. 17.91 R2 U L2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' R2 F2 L' R2 B' F' R' U2 F L' B2
85. 15.85 B2 R2 B2 D U B2 U' R2 D' B2 U' B' L2 R' F' D2 R2 D U' F R2
86. 17.30 L2 F2 R B2 L' U2 L' B2 R' D2 R' B' R2 D L' B U2 R' U
87. 17.50 U L2 D U R2 U' L2 B2 U F U2 L' F L' R U F' R' U'
88. 16.94 U' R L2 U L2 B D' B L' U2 D2 L2 D2 B' L2 F' U2 D2 B' R2 F'
89. 14.04 L2 F' U' R F D' B' R' D B2 U R2 B2 U L2 D F2 U2 F2 L
90. 17.74 U' L2 D' L2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 F' L' R D B' L R2 U2 F2 D'
91. 15.70 F' R' D' R' D2 B L' F2 D F U2 R2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 L2 B
92. (13.28) R2 F R B' U F R' L2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 F' D2 R2 F' L' F'
93. 16.02 U2 L2 B2 L2 D F R' B2 D R2 D' L2 D' R2 D R2 B2 D2 B' U2
94. 14.09 R D' R2 D2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 D' L2 U2 L U' R2 B2 F' U2 L2 B2
95. 18.38 B F2 U L2 U' L2 B2 U B2 R2 D F2 D2 R' B2 R' B L' D B' R2
96. 14.42 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 D' B' U' L2 B2 R' D F D R
97. 16.50 U2 R2 F R2 F' L2 B U2 L2 F' L2 U2 R' D2 B2 F' D' B' D L2 F
98. 14.20 F2 D L2 U L2 D F2 D B2 F2 U' F U B2 R' B2 F' L2 U F' U
99. 18.46 B2 D B2 U B2 U' F2 U' B2 D F2 R' B' R U' R U2 L2 B' D2 R
100. (12.95) B' L2 U' L' F R2 B' U2 D2 R2 L U2 D2 B2 L U2 L' U2 B' D2



That was my first Ao100 in nearly 18 months. The last Ao100 I did was somewhere in the mid-low 15 area, so I'm very pleased with this average.

I had just finished OLL when I quit cubing, so I've forgotten about a dozen or so of the last cases I learned. I think I'm missing the Knight/L cases, almost all of the Dot cases, whatever that crap with the 2 adjacent edges and the 2 adjacent corners is, as well as a few miscellaneous ones. Not feeling particularly motivated to learn any algs at the moment, but I'll relearn them all soon. It shouldn't be too hard since I've learned them all once before.

I also want to do some more practice on all the other events I'll be competing in (2-5, Clock, 3BLD), especially 3BLD. I really want my first successful comp solve, but I've forgotten the algs for the M-Slice edges (I use M2) so I have to relearn those as well.

So yeah, I'm back into cubing! I haven't actually done any real practice in 1.5-2 years, so it's really fun to do some again and actually enjoy it. I'm hoping this motivation will last until and beyond the comp, but no promises lol


----------



## ProStar (Nov 27, 2022)

Clock has gotta be one of my favorite events. I know this is what a lot of people hate about it, but I like that there's so little variance in it. Unless you majorly mess up, you pretty much always get exactly the same time, and don't really have to focus that much on it. Your lookahead or TPS probably isn't gonna drastically change your solve because the lookahead is easy (at my level) and the TPS is always about the same. It's a very calming event to practice after the stress of something like 3x3, where it's so easy to make a mistake that completely ruins your solve.



Spoiler: Clonk Ao12 - 13.74



Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-26
avg of 12: 13.74

Time List:
1. 13.89 UR2- DR5- DL4- UL4+ U1+ R6+ D4- L4+ ALL2- y2 U0+ R5- D1- L4- ALL2- UR DL 
2. 12.97 UR6+ DR1+ DL5+ UL1- U1+ R4+ D4+ L4- ALL3- y2 U0+ R5+ D3+ L2- ALL4- UR DR DL 
3. 14.47 UR1- DR5- DL2- UL5- U4+ R3- D4+ L3+ ALL4- y2 U3+ R6+ D4+ L1- ALL0+ DL UL 
4. (18.03) UR0+ DR4+ DL5+ UL1+ U4+ R6+ D2+ L3- ALL1+ y2 U6+ R1+ D1- L4- ALL1+ DR DL 
5. 13.29 UR5+ DR3+ DL3- UL4+ U3- R4+ D1+ L6+ ALL3+ y2 U1- R6+ D5- L6+ ALL1+ UL 
6. 12.73 UR3- DR5- DL0+ UL2+ U5+ R4- D2- L2- ALL1- y2 U1- R5- D1- L3- ALL1- UR DR UL 
7. 13.43 UR4+ DR1- DL2+ UL3- U3+ R4+ D5+ L0+ ALL3+ y2 U3- R1- D4+ L1+ ALL2- UR DR DL UL 
8. 14.55 UR2- DR2+ DL5+ UL4+ U2- R3- D3- L4- ALL6+ y2 U2- R3- D2+ L4- ALL0+ DR 
9. 12.92 UR3- DR0+ DL4+ UL4+ U4+ R5- D3- L1+ ALL5- y2 U4+ R0+ D2+ L5- ALL0+ DR DL 
10. 14.83 UR4+ DR6+ DL1- UL2- U1- R5+ D2+ L5+ ALL4+ y2 U5+ R3- D3+ L3- ALL3+ UR UL 
11. (12.29) UR2+ DR2- DL3- UL4- U1- R4+ D2+ L4- ALL0+ y2 U2+ R4+ D5- L6+ ALL3- UR DL UL 
12. 14.27 UR3- DR5- DL2- UL2- U1- R4+ D2- L1- ALL3- y2 U1- R3- D0+ L1+ ALL1+ DR DL UL



To be honest I probably won't practice Clock much or in long sessions, I'll likely do short (I imagine Ao12 or Ao25) sessions in between larger sessions of different puzzles. My times will probably be about the same for a while because of that (the one drawback of Clock being so consistent is that once you hit 10-15 average, it takes forever to improve and there isn't a whole lot to "learn"), but I don't really mind. I'd like to get to a 11 or 12 average and maybe eventually sub-10, but I'm ok with that taking a while.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 3, 2022)

I relearned the 15-20ish OLL cases I had forgotten yesterday-ish (time doesn't exist). I'm now in the mood of wanting to learn algs and not at all wanting to solve, so I'm starting work on COLL. I already know the H cases, and L & U are next. I've heard that all of COLL is worth it except S/AS, but I'm very open to other opinions on how much of it I should learn.

I was gonna learn either CLL or EG-1 instead of COLL, but then I remembered 2x2 sucks


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Dec 3, 2022)

ProStar said:


> Clock has gotta be one of my favorite events. I know this is what a lot of people hate about it, but I like that there's so little variance in it. Unless you majorly mess up, you pretty much always get exactly the same time, and don't really have to focus that much on it. Your lookahead or TPS probably isn't gonna drastically change your solve because the lookahead is easy (at my level) and the TPS is always about the same. It's a very calming event to practice after the stress of something like 3x3, where it's so easy to make a mistake that completely ruins your solve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TPS gets important as you keep going, but that comes naturally with better recognition and turning accuracy. If you do Ao25’s consistently as planned, I’m sure you could hit 11-12 seconds pretty soon. One thing to practice is gauging the force needed to make a certain move. For example, understanding what a -3 move (or any other) feels like on different gears can really help.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 4, 2022)

Did another 3x3 Ao100 today.



Spoiler: 3x3 Ao100 - 15.94



Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-04
avg of 100: 15.94

Time List:
1. 15.77 F2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 D U' F2 U' B' L2 B R' U' B' F' L' F' D2 
2. 16.88 B2 F2 U B2 U' R2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' R2 B D' B' F2 D B' U' L' 
3. 18.66 R2 U2 B' L2 D2 F D2 R2 B' F2 U2 R' B' L2 B' F2 R' U' F2 
4. 17.73 U2 R F2 D2 L2 B' R2 D2 B' R2 B2 U2 F D' U' R2 F' L F' D2 
5. 15.62 D2 L' F2 D F2 L2 U' F2 D R2 U' F2 R2 L' B2 L' U' B' L2 F' 
6. 16.04 R2 B2 D' R2 U R' U B' R2 D2 F2 R2 L' B2 R' F2 R' U2 L F' 
7. 16.22 L' F2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 B' L D' L U' R B2 R2 D 
8. (12.79) R' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U R2 D L D' F' L' U2 F U' F' 
9. 16.70 R F2 R2 D L2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 B D2 L' R D' B U' B2 D 
10. 16.79 F' D L2 D R2 D R2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 F D U2 F2 L F R D2 
11. 16.78 L2 U2 B L2 F2 U D F D' B2 R' F2 L' F2 L U2 B2 U2 L2 
12. (18.95) D2 B' D R2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 D' F' U2 F2 L R' U' L 
13. 15.34 R' D' L2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 D' U2 L2 U' B R' U' F L R' D' U2 L 
14. 16.48 D' B2 F2 U R2 D2 U' F2 D' R2 U F' R F R' B L R F D' L 
15. 13.03 R' F' D L' U' R U' F2 L U2 F2 L U2 R U2 B2 U2 R' D' B' 
16. 15.51 U R2 B2 U' B' U' B R' F B2 L' U2 D2 B2 R' U2 L B2 U2 L 
17. 17.90 R F D' L' B' L' B' D2 L' F2 U2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 F2 L F U 
18. 17.09 B L F' B2 L2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 D U F U L2 U L' B L' 
19. 12.88 D' R L' D R' D2 L' F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F B2 R2 F U2 F D F2 
20. 16.05 U F D B R' U' R U F' R2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U R2 U2 
21. 17.09 D' R L2 B2 U2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 D2 L U' F2 U' F' U' B' L 
22. 14.16 U R2 D B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U R2 D R' D2 B' D2 L' F' R2 U' B2 
23. 16.16 R2 U F L' B2 L' B' D2 R' U' D L2 D R2 U F2 R2 L2 D' B2 
24. 15.13 F' D B D' F2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 U2 L U L' B2 U F L' 
25. 14.53 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 U F2 D' L2 U R2 U' F R2 B2 R' F' U' L' R 
26. 14.65 B2 R2 U2 B2 R' B2 R2 U2 R' U2 B F D2 U' F' R2 F' R2 
27. 13.91 F L2 B2 U2 L U' L' F' D2 L2 D2 R F2 R L2 U2 L' B2 U2 F2 
28. 14.66 R B2 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 D' B' L D2 L' D F2 R' U 
29. 15.88 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 U L2 F2 D' U' F' R' D2 R' U' L B' R' F 
30. 16.78 L' D R2 D U F2 R2 D L2 R2 D F2 B' R' F' L B' R' D' U2 
31. (18.87) F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 R B' F2 D' F' L D2 U' R B' 
32. 16.74 B' L D R F D2 R F' R B2 U2 L F2 R2 B2 L' D2 R' F 
33. 16.31 B R B D R' U B U' L' U2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B' D2 F2 
34. 14.99 L B2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 D' U2 L2 D2 F L' R B2 L D F R' 
35. 15.52 U2 L D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R F2 D' F L U' R2 F2 U B R2 
36. (12.10) F2 D B2 U2 F2 U2 F D2 B D2 F' U2 L U' R' B F2 L R F 
37. 16.80 B D' B2 F2 D F2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 U B' L' B F2 L2 D F' R 
38. 16.70 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 D' L B2 L2 F D' B2 D' F2 U2 
39. (20.28) R2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' U' F2 U2 F' L F' L2 D2 U B L U2 
40. 13.42 L B U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R' U2 L F2 R' U2 D' B' F2 U R' F' D 
41. 16.23 L' U' F2 R2 B' U2 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 L' U L2 R D' F2 L2 
42. 18.69 L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 U R2 F' D' F2 U B2 R D2 B U' 
43. 16.33 U F' R2 D F2 D B2 U L2 D' U L2 R' B' U' L' R2 B2 L' R2 
44. 15.99 R B2 R D2 R B2 L' B2 R F2 R B L2 D L2 U L B L2 B L2 
45. 14.04 L' U2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' U2 F2 U2 L' U2 L' B2 F' U' B D2 
46. 16.69 L2 U2 R2 U2 L' B2 U2 L U2 B2 U F' U' B2 L R B L' R2 
47. 17.48 L R2 B2 D R2 B2 U L2 D2 U' F2 D' F' U' B2 D R' U' B F2 R2 
48. 13.48 B2 U L' U' R2 F' U' F' R' D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R B2 R F2 L2 
49. (19.54) U' L R B2 L' U2 B2 L D2 F2 U2 R D B2 L' B2 F' U L2 U2 
50. (12.53) F2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 U F2 D' F2 L2 U R D2 R F' U2 R' D' L' D2 
51. 14.59 R' U2 D2 R U' F B L2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 D F2 L2 U' B' L' 
52. 17.52 D L' D' R' F B2 R2 U' F U R2 B2 R2 U R2 D' B2 L2 D2 
53. 15.64 R' F' B2 L' B2 L' U2 R F2 L2 D2 L' D2 R D B' L2 U2 F' L' U' 
54. 14.23 D2 B' U R2 D F R' L' D L2 B2 R' B2 D2 R D2 R' D2 R2 
55. 17.87 B R2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 B U2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 U R D L' F' U' R2 
56. 17.29 R' L2 D2 F D' F' U F2 R' D2 R' B2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 R U2 B 
57. 16.97 F U2 L2 D2 L2 F D2 F2 L2 B' D2 U' B' D' R' B L D2 R' D' B2 
58. 14.90 F2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 U F2 L2 U2 F L2 D' F U' L2 R B L D 
59. 14.41 R2 B' U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 U F2 U2 L2 U' F' D L' D' F R D 
60. 14.62 R2 U' L' U F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 L B D' L' B2 D2 B' 
61. 14.17 F' U2 L B2 D R B R2 F2 D R2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 U F2 L' F2 
62. 17.12 U B D2 B R2 F D2 F' U2 L2 B' R' U' F' R D L' U F U' 
63. 17.93 F2 U B' R' F' U L U B2 L2 D' F2 U R2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' B D' 
64. 14.77 U B D R D2 F' L F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' D' R2 B2 L B U2 
65. 16.46 F2 D2 F D2 L2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 U' R D2 L F2 D2 U R' 
66. 14.01 D' L2 R2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L' B D2 R' B2 R F U 
67. 16.09 R F U2 B2 F2 R B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D' B L2 R D' R2 F 
68. 17.14 F U' F' D B2 L2 F R' U F2 U2 R2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U L' 
69. 16.44 D' R2 U' R2 B2 D U2 R2 U L' B F' R' U B2 D' U B2 R2 
70. 15.38 B D2 R2 D2 L2 F L2 B' D2 B' R2 F' D U' L B L2 U L B' D 
71. 16.28 F2 R2 U L' U L F U2 L2 U B2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 R 
72. 15.19 U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 U L' F2 R' D F2 D' F' U' R F' 
73. 16.96 B2 D' B2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 R' U R2 F R D' B' L' B' 
74. 16.65 R' D' F' D2 F2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 L2 D2 F2 D B F2 U2 L R2 D U2 
75. 15.41 D F2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L D U2 L2 B L' R2 D B' D2 
76. (19.39) U' L2 F U2 B U2 L2 F R2 U2 B R2 B D' B U2 F' L B L2 D2 
77. 18.08 L R2 B2 U2 F R2 B D2 L2 U2 B2 R' D' L F D L2 R B' 
78. 15.70 R U L2 D2 R2 D B2 U R2 U' L2 D2 L' R' U' F R D B' U 
79. 18.67 F R2 F U2 R2 B' D2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' R B' D' F' L' B' D' B U 
80. 13.94 R D L' F' B' L' U' L U B2 R' L F2 D2 L F2 R U2 R B2 U2 
81. 15.05 B' U' L D B2 U' F2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 D' B R B2 L B' L B2 
82. (11.40) R2 F' U2 L2 F U2 B' U2 R2 F' L2 F2 D B U2 F2 D' R' D' U' B 
83. 17.22 F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F L2 U2 R F2 R B' L F2 
84. 13.07 R2 B2 L' U2 R' D2 L2 R' D2 R' F' R2 F2 U2 B2 R D B2 L' 
85. 16.14 F2 D F D2 F2 R2 D L F2 R D2 R B2 L U2 L2 U' B' 
86. (12.13) R U' R' D B2 L B U' F2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 B2 U' B2 U L' F 
87. 17.78 F R2 F' B D R2 F D2 B' U2 R' B2 R D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L 
88. 14.79 R2 D' F R' F U' F D R B2 U2 F2 U2 L' U2 D2 R' U2 L2 B' 
89. 17.25 L2 B2 L2 D B2 U L2 U L2 R2 D' R B F R' D' R2 B' L D2 F' 
90. 15.94 F2 U' F D R' U D' L D' R B2 D2 F2 U2 R' B2 R2 L' D2 R' U2 
91. 16.28 F' U2 L2 B' U2 B U2 B' D2 R2 B2 F' D' R' U R2 B F2 L R' B' 
92. 17.70 B L' D2 L F2 U2 F2 R D2 B2 R2 F2 B' R F' D' L' B2 L' B 
93. 14.63 B2 U2 L F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L F' L' R B' D' F' U F R2 
94. 14.43 U2 B2 R D R' F' L' U' L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 D' F2 R2 U' R' B' 
95. 15.22 R B' R' U R D' L F' R' U2 R2 F2 L' D2 R B2 D2 L U2 F' 
96. 17.97 R D F2 R' F U L D F2 U2 F2 B2 U' R2 B2 U R2 L2 F2 L' U2 
97. 13.63 U R B' U' R2 F U' R F2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 U' F2 D 
98. 15.92 B2 U' R2 U' L2 D' L2 D B2 U' B2 U' L U2 L' D2 F' D' B F' U 
99. 17.71 R2 B D R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D L2 U B2 L F' D2 B' D R' U2 B 
100. 16.00 D2 L F L2 D R' L' D F2 U2 L D2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 L F



The last one I did in two sittings over two days (both were ao50 sessions), but this one I did all at once. My rolling Ao100 dropped below 16 seconds at around the 75th solve, and it bounced up and down quite a bit in the last ~25 solves, but I'm super happy to be able to say I average 15 now, even if it's just barely.

Honestly I have a ton of room for improvement. All of my solves that are 16s or above I'm always disappointed with, usually either due to massive F2L pauses or horrible LL execution (usually PLL). Pretty much the only solves where I feel like I did a decent job and didn't have any big mistakes are the sub-15s. Hopefully I'll drop below that barrier soon!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 4, 2022)

imo COLL is a scam because the extra time it takes to recognize + perform a longer OLL alg is equal or slower than just doing regular OLL and PLL


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 4, 2022)

Owen Morrison said:


> imo COLL is a scam because the extra time it takes to recognize + perform a longer OLL alg is equal or slower than just doing regular OLL and PLL


not if you're bad at recognizing oll+pll


----------



## ProStar (Dec 9, 2022)

Spoiler: 2x2 Ao100 - 4.61



Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-09
avg of 100: 4.61

Time List:
1. 4.10 R' U2 R' F' U2 F' U' F2 U R2 
2. 4.97 U F' R U2 F2 R' F' U R 
3. (2.46) R U' F U F2 U' F' R U' 
4. 4.89 U2 R' U' R F2 U' R U R2 
5. 5.01 F R F' R U2 F2 R' U R' 
6. 3.52 F2 U2 F U' F R' F R U2 
7. 4.13 R' U2 F2 R U2 F' U R2 F 
8. 5.09 U' R2 F R' F' U R2 U R F' 
9. 4.54 R' F R F R2 U' R' U2 F' 
10. 4.38 U F R F R' U F2 U' R 
11. 5.59 U' F U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 F 
12. 5.28 F' U R' U2 R' U' F2 U' F' 
13. (2.77) U R2 U' R' U' R2 F' R' U' 
14. 4.97 U' R2 F' U' R U2 F' R' U2 
15. 4.05 U2 R2 U' F R U2 R2 F R' 
16. 4.84 U2 R F R' F2 R' F2 U2 F' 
17. 4.81 F' U2 R F' U' R F' U F' R' 
18. 4.63 F R2 U' F R2 F' R' F R2 U2 
19. 5.01 R F' U2 R F' U2 R' U2 R 
20. 4.32 U2 F U2 F U F' R U2 R 
21. 4.97 U2 F2 R2 U F' R F' R U2 
22. 4.37 U R2 F U' F' R F2 R F 
23. 4.54 R' U2 R U R2 U R' F2 R' 
24. 4.61 F R2 F' R2 F' U' F' U2 F2 
25. 3.59 F R2 U' F' U' R U F2 U' 
26. 4.64 U R2 U' F R2 F' U2 F U' 
27. 3.90 F U F U' F' U2 F' U R2 
28. (1.79) U2 R U R2 F2 R2 U' R' F' 
29. 5.03 R U' R U2 R F2 U' R' U 
30. 5.82 F R' F2 R' F' U2 R F' R U' 
31. 4.97 F2 U' F U F2 U2 R' F' U 
32. 5.57 F2 R' F2 U' R' U2 R U R2 
33. 4.92 U' R' F2 R' F R F2 R2 F2 
34. (5.92) F R2 F U R' F2 U2 R2 U' 
35. (6.15) U F2 U F2 U R' U2 R2 F' U' 
36. (5.99) F2 U R' U R' U' F' U F' 
37. 5.20 F' R2 F' U' R2 F2 U F' U2 
38. 5.01 R' U2 R2 U' F2 R' U F' R2 
39. 3.88 U' R2 U F' U2 F' R' U R' 
40. 4.61 F' R F' R2 F U2 F U' F 
41. 4.91 U' F2 R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R' 
42. 4.53 U' F2 U R U' F2 R' F U 
43. 4.52 R F' R2 F2 R' U F' R F' R2 
44. 5.85 F' U' F U2 F' R F U' F' 
45. 5.09 R2 F R' U F' U2 R U R' U' 
46. 4.85 F R' U R' U R F' U R2 F' 
47. 3.94 F2 R U2 R' U F2 R' F2 R2 
48. 5.07 U R2 U F2 U R' U F2 R' 
49. 4.88 U2 F R' U' R F' U' R' U2 
50. 4.22 U2 F R F2 U2 R' F' R F2 
51. 5.64 R F2 U F' U2 F2 U' R' F2 
52. 3.27 U2 R2 U' F R U2 R' U' R2 
53. (2.75) R U2 R' U R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 
54. 5.86 R' F' U R2 F2 U' F' U F' R 
55. 4.53 U' R' U2 F U' R U' R2 F' 
56. 4.76 F R' F' U2 F' R2 F2 U R' 
57. 4.56 R' F' R2 U' R' F U2 R' F' 
58. 3.61 U' F U' R2 U F2 R U2 F2 
59. 3.76 F2 U F2 U' F' R' U2 R2 U2 
60. 5.08 U2 R2 F R2 U' R' U' R2 F' 
61. 4.91 U' F U2 F R2 U2 R' F' R2 
62. 4.35 U' R2 F' U' F2 R U' F R2 
63. 4.16 F2 R' F R F2 U2 R2 U' F 
64. (1.76) F2 R' F' U F2 U' R F R' 
65. 3.60 R2 U F U2 F R2 F' U2 F 
66. 4.05 F R2 F' U' R F U' F2 U 
67. 3.94 R2 F2 U' R U' F R2 U' F2 R' 
68. 5.77 F R U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 
69. 3.55 R' U R' F R U' R U R2 
70. 4.92 R U F' U2 F U2 F' R F' 
71. 3.52 R2 F' R F U2 R' U F R' 
72. 5.45 U' F R2 F2 U2 R' F' R F2 U' 
73. 3.36 R2 U R U' R2 U' F2 U F2 
74. 4.81 U' R' F2 U' F' U2 F2 R F' 
75. 4.26 F R' F' U2 R F2 U2 R U' 
76. 5.14 U2 R2 F U2 F2 R' F2 R' U' 
77. (6.41) F2 R F' U2 R U' R U2 F R2 
78. 4.60 F R F2 U2 R' U2 F U R2 
79. 4.27 F R' F' R U2 R F' U F' 
80. 5.19 R2 U2 F2 U F2 U' F2 R' F' U' 
81. 4.08 F U2 R' U' R2 F R' F' R2 F' 
82. 5.68 F2 U F' R2 F' U' F2 R F' 
83. 4.68 R2 F2 R F2 R2 U F' U R' 
84. 4.77 U' F R2 F' R2 F U' R2 U' 
85. 4.56 U2 R U2 R' F R' F U2 F' 
86. 5.18 F' U2 F R2 U' R2 U R U' 
87. 4.72 U' F2 R' U2 R F2 U' R2 U' F 
88. 4.94 U F2 U' F U2 R' U2 R2 U' 
89. 4.74 R2 U2 F U' F' R' F' R' U' 
90. 3.38 R U F' U R2 F2 U' R' U 
91. 4.68 U' R' U F2 R' U' F R' U 
92. 5.65 R F R2 U' F U R2 F2 R' F' 
93. 2.80 R F' U' R2 F R F U F R' 
94. (6.42) F' U' R' F2 U2 R2 F' U' F 
95. 4.25 U2 F' R' U2 R F' U R2 F' U2 
96. 4.18 U' F U' R2 F R2 F U2 F' 
97. 3.54 F' U R2 F2 U F' U2 F R2 F2 
98. 4.27 F' U' F2 U' F R' U R F' R2 
99. 5.38 U2 F2 U' R U F' R2 F2 U' 
100. 4.66 R2 U R F R' U2 R2 U' R'



I love improving at events without practicing


----------



## ProStar (Dec 9, 2022)

Apparently I like 2x2 now; wasn't expecting that



Spoiler: 2x2 Ao100 - 4.42



Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-09
avg of 100: 4.42

Time List:
1. 3.67 F U' F2 U F2 U R' U2 F' 
2. 4.97 R' F U2 R U F' U2 F' U' 
3. (2.76) F2 R F2 U' R F R' F' R2 
4. 4.79 R' F U' R U F' U F2 R2 
5. 4.70 U R F' R2 F' R2 U' R F2 
6. 4.55 U' F R U2 R2 U2 F' R U' 
7. 5.55 U' F R2 F2 R2 F R F2 U' 
8. 5.03 U2 R2 U' R F R' F U2 F 
9. 4.80 F2 R2 F' R U2 R U2 F U' 
10. 5.03 F2 U' R F2 U' R U' R2 F2 
11. 3.73 U R F2 U R' F2 R2 U2 F' 
12. 4.26 U' F2 R U F2 R' F2 U2 R' 
13. (6.40) R' F' R' F' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 
14. 4.92 F' U2 F R2 U' R2 U' R U 
15. 3.32 F R' F U2 F' U R F' R' 
16. 4.86 R F R2 F U2 F R' U F2 
17. 4.07 U' R F' U2 F R2 U' R U 
18. 4.60 F' R2 U' R U' F2 U R F2 U' 
19. 4.52 U2 F' R2 F' U R' U' R2 U2 
20. 5.19 F2 U2 R2 F' U F' U' R' F' 
21. 5.00 F' U2 R' F' U2 F R' U R2 
22. (6.17) R' U F2 R U' R U2 F2 U2 
23. 5.60 F2 R2 F R2 U' R2 U' F U2 R' 
24. (2.54) R F' U' R U2 F R F' R' 
25. 5.00 F2 R2 U' R' U R U2 F U2 
26. 5.21 U' F2 R' F R U R' U' F' 
27. 3.75 R U2 R U' R2 U' F' R F' 
28. 4.54 R2 U R' F R2 U2 F' R' F' 
29. 3.48 R2 F' R' U2 R' U2 F R F 
30. 4.27 F' U F2 R2 U' R' U F2 R' 
31. 3.71 F2 U2 R F' U F2 R F2 R2 
32. 4.62 U F' U2 F U2 F' U' R F2 
33. 4.04 F' R' F U' R2 F U' F U2 F' 
34. 3.93 F' U R2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 
35. 3.35 R F' U2 F2 R2 U' F R U' 
36. 3.44 R' F2 U F' U' R U' R F2 
37. (2.55) U' R F R' F2 R U2 R F2 
38. 5.02 R' U2 F' R2 F' U F' R' U 
39. 4.63 U2 F2 U F2 U F R2 F R U' 
40. 5.11 U R U' R F' R F' R2 F2 R' 
41. 3.98 U2 F2 U F' R2 F2 U' F' R2 
42. (2.13) R2 U' R2 F R F2 R' F' R' 
43. 4.25 R2 F2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U' F2 R2 
44. (6.14) U F2 U F' U' R' F2 R2 U2 F' 
45. 4.49 U2 R' F U' R' U F U2 F 
46. 4.35 R' U F2 R U2 F2 R2 U' F' 
47. 4.76 F2 R F' U' F2 R U2 F2 U2 
48. 3.56 F2 R F' R2 U2 F' U R2 U2 
49. 4.71 R U R2 U2 R' F R' U' R' U' 
50. 6.00 U' R2 U' R F' U F U' F' 
51. 4.57 U' F2 U' R U2 R F R F2 
52. 3.67 F2 U R2 F' U2 F' U2 F R2 
53. 4.30 R U2 R U2 R' U F2 U' F U2 
54. 3.80 R' U F2 U' F R' U R U F' 
55. 4.08 F2 U2 F' U R2 U F2 U' F' 
56. 4.17 U' F' U R2 U R' F' U' R' 
57. 2.82 F2 R' F2 R' U F2 U R U 
58. 4.74 F' R' U' F U F U' R2 F U' 
59. 3.75 U F2 R' U F2 U2 R F' U2 
60. 4.95 F U' R' F2 U2 R' U F' U 
61. 4.77 R2 U' R F R F2 R' U2 R' 
62. 3.95 F U2 R2 F' R' F' R U' R' 
63. (2.60) R' F2 U F' U' R2 U F2 U' 
64. 4.55 F R F' U' R F U R' F' 
65. 4.99 U2 R2 U2 R F U F2 R' U' 
66. 4.27 U2 F2 R2 F' U' F' U R' F' 
67. 3.58 R U' F' U' F R2 U' F' U R 
68. 5.09 U' F' R F' U F' U' F R 
69. 3.68 F' U F' R2 F U2 R U2 R' 
70. 5.15 F' R U' R U2 R' F U' R2 
71. 5.60 U R2 U F2 U' F' U2 R U 
72. 4.72 F2 U2 F U2 R' U2 R2 U' F' 
73. 3.16 R' U' F U' F' U2 R2 U' F2 
74. 3.16 R' F' R U2 R' U2 F' R U' F' 
75. 4.03 F2 R' U2 R' F2 U' F' R F 
76. 5.09 F' U' F U' R F2 U2 F' R' 
77. 4.31 R' F' R F' R U F R' U' 
78. 4.92 U2 F2 R' F' U2 F' U2 F R' 
79. 5.24 R2 U2 R' F2 R' U F U' R 
80. 4.37 R' U' R2 U' R' U' F2 R F 
81. 5.42 F' R F U2 R2 U' F U R' 
82. 4.05 F' R2 F R2 F' U F' R2 U R' 
83. 4.78 F2 U' R2 U' R2 F R' U' F 
84. (7.23) F' R' U2 F U F R' U2 R' 
85. 3.78 U2 F R2 U' R U F R' U2 
86. 3.86 R' U2 F2 U F2 U' F2 U2 F' 
87. 3.55 F' R F2 R U2 R' F U2 R' 
88. 4.12 F2 R' F2 R' F2 R U2 R2 U2 
89. 3.96 R2 U F' R U F2 R2 U R' 
90. (6.58) F' U' F2 R U' R' U' F' R2 
91. 4.08 R' F U' F2 U F2 R2 F' R' 
92. 4.13 R2 U2 F2 R U' F2 R U2 F' 
93. 5.88 R' F' R F2 R U R' U' F' 
94. 4.91 R2 U2 F' U R' F R' F' R2 
95. 4.02 F U2 F' R U2 R2 F2 U' F 
96. 5.31 R' U' R U' F' U2 F' R2 U' 
97. 5.11 R U R' U' R F2 R' U2 R2 F2 
98. 3.68 U R2 F' U2 F' R U2 F' U' R' 
99. 3.60 R2 U R' U R F' U R2 U' 
100. 4.63 U2 F U' R F' U' R2 F' R'



I'm very happy with where I'm at for 2x2; I only use Ortega so I'm very happy with being globally sub-5


----------



## ProStar (Dec 10, 2022)

Spoiler: 2x2 Ao100 - 4.43 (consistency god)



Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-10
avg of 100: 4.43

Time List:
1. 4.67 R2 F' U2 F' U2 R F2 U2 R2 
2. 5.08 U2 F' U2 R2 U' R2 F' R F' 
3. 4.51 R2 U F' R F' R2 U' R' U' 
4. 4.29 U' F' R2 F' R2 U F2 U F2 
5. 4.68 F' U R F U' R' F U' R 
6. 4.71 U R2 U R' F' R F' R' F2 
7. 4.03 R' U' F U2 F2 R U' F' R 
8. 5.32 U F R' U R2 U2 F' R' U 
9. 4.36 R' F' R2 F' R F' U R U' R2 
10. 5.21 U' R2 U2 F2 R' F U2 F' U' 
11. 5.22 R F' U' F2 R U F2 U R2 
12. 4.37 R' U R U R2 F' R2 F2 R' 
13. 4.72 U' F' R' F2 U2 R F' U2 F' 
14. 4.53 F' U F U R F' U2 R U2 
15. 5.11 R F' U2 R F R2 U' R' U2 
16. 4.20 U' R2 U' R F2 R U R U2 
17. 4.12 R U F2 U2 R2 F' R' U' F' 
18. 4.82 R F2 U' R' U F2 R' F2 R' 
19. 4.87 R2 F' U' R' U2 F' U R2 U2 
20. 5.01 U2 F2 R' U R' U2 R' U' R' 
21. 4.64 R U' F' R2 U F' R U' F 
22. 4.40 U R' F' R F2 U' R2 U R' U 
23. 2.92 R F U F2 R' U2 F2 R' U2 
24. 4.86 U' F2 R2 F' R F2 R U R' U' 
25. 4.56 U2 R' U F2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 
26. 2.98 R2 F2 U R U F' U' F2 R' 
27. 5.17 U' R2 F2 U' R U2 R' U2 R' 
28. 3.86 F' R F2 U F' R' F' R2 F' 
29. 5.37 F' U F2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 U 
30. 4.35 R U' R' F2 R2 U2 F' R' U' 
31. (6.49) U2 F2 U R' F2 U F R U' F 
32. 5.20 U R' F U' F2 R2 U' R U 
33. 4.81 U' F2 R2 U2 F' R' F' R U' 
34. 4.66 U2 R' F2 R' F R' U F2 U' F' 
35. 4.12 U2 F2 U R F' U F' R2 U F 
36. (5.94) R2 U2 F' U R' F2 U2 R' F 
37. 3.89 F2 R2 U2 F' U F U2 R' U2 
38. 4.02 F U' R F R' F' R F' R 
39. 3.90 R2 F' R F' R2 U F U F' 
40. 5.34 U2 R' U R' F R2 F2 U' R' 
41. 4.85 R' F2 R' F U' R F R' U 
42. 5.06 R' U2 F R U R2 F' U' F2 R' 
43. 5.04 F' R F R' F' U' R2 F2 U' 
44. 3.28 F2 R U' F' R2 F' U R' U F2 
45. 4.07 R2 F U' F' U2 F2 U' R2 U' F 
46. 4.86 F' R' F' R' U' R2 U F' R 
47. 3.85 U2 F' R' U2 F' R F2 R2 U 
48. 4.43 U F2 R2 U F' U2 R2 U' F 
49. 3.74 U R' F U R' U2 R U2 F 
50. 4.75 R2 U' R U2 F' R F' U' R' 
51. 4.85 R F' U2 F' U' R2 U R2 F' 
52. 4.71 U' R2 U R U2 F' R U2 R' F' 
53. 3.81 F2 U' F2 R U2 R U' R F2 
54. (5.67) U R' U F2 U2 F' U F U 
55. 4.63 F' U F2 R' U' F U R F 
56. 3.40 R' F' R' U2 R2 U' F2 R U' R' 
57. (2.40) U2 F2 R2 F' U2 R' U R' F' 
58. 4.63 U' R' F R' F2 R' U2 R' F' U' 
59. 4.56 U' F2 U' F' R2 U' F2 U' R' 
60. 4.83 U2 R U2 F' U' F' R2 U' F2 
61. 3.66 R' U F' U F U2 R' U2 R' 
62. 4.85 F U F' R2 U R2 F2 U F' 
63. 4.54 U2 R2 U F2 U' R F2 R F' 
64. (5.67) R2 F R' F2 U' F2 U2 F' R' 
65. 3.83 F2 R' U2 R U' F2 R' U' R' U2 
66. 4.94 F2 U' F U F2 R' F' U F 
67. 3.99 U' R2 F R' U R' U' R' F R 
68. 4.21 F2 R2 F U' F R2 U2 R2 U2 
69. 4.57 R' U' R' F2 R' F R U' R2 
70. 4.73 U R' F R' U R' U' R F 
71. 4.81 R U' F' U2 R U2 R' F2 U' 
72. (2.73) F U F R' U2 R2 U' F R2 
73. 5.67 F2 U' R2 F2 U' F R' U' R' 
74. 3.70 F' R' F2 U' F U R F2 U' 
75. 3.96 F R2 U' F2 U F' U R F2 
76. 3.52 U' R F2 R' U R' F U' F' 
77. 2.95 F R U' R2 F R2 U' F R' 
78. 5.34 U' R F2 R' U2 R2 U2 F' U2 
79. (2.75) R F' U2 F U R' F U' R2 
80. (2.14) U2 F U' F2 U' F' R' F R2 U 
81. 3.17 R' U2 R U' R U2 F2 U' F' 
82. (7.68) F' U2 R' F2 R2 U F' R2 U2 
83. 5.34 F' U F2 U' F R' F2 R' F' 
84. (2.45) U2 F2 U' R2 U F U' R U' 
85. 4.43 U R2 U' F R' F' R U' R' U' 
86. 3.83 R2 U2 F R' F2 R2 U F' R 
87. 3.81 U' R' U' R2 U' R' U' F' R' 
88. 4.10 F2 R U' R' F2 U2 R' F R' 
89. 3.96 U' F R' U' F2 U2 F' R F2 R' 
90. 4.39 U2 F' U' R U R2 U R' F2 
91. 5.58 U2 R' F R' U R U' R2 F2 
92. 4.82 U' F U R2 U R2 U F' U' 
93. 4.53 U F2 R F U F' U F' R' 
94. 4.46 U2 R' F2 U2 F' U2 R' F U2 
95. 5.09 U R2 F U2 F U2 F R' F2 
96. 3.36 R2 F' U2 R' F R F R' U' 
97. 4.27 R' F2 U2 F' U2 R' F' R' F R2 
98. 4.60 U R' U R' U2 R' U2 F' U2 
99. 3.29 U2 F' R2 F' U' F2 U' F' U' R' 
100. 3.81 U R2 F' R' F' U' F U R2



Absolutely stupid run of scrambles at around solves 70-90. Got a 2.96 Ao5, 3.76 Ao12, and 4.03 Ao25. A crazy amount of 1-2 move faces, OLL skips, and PBL skips.

Also just a great average overall. There were many scrambles that were horrible that I got decent times on, so I'm very happy with that. 2x2 is kinda fun ig


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 10, 2022)

ProStar said:


> 2x2 is kinda fun ig



2x2 is loads of fun. I remember practicing it non stop on virtual cube when I started cubing

nice times btw. good times for ortega


----------



## ProStar (Dec 11, 2022)

Woo more 2x2



Spoiler: 2x2 Ao100 - 4.29



Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-11
avg of 100: 4.29

Time List:
1. 4.67 R' U' R' U F2 R' U R' U' 
2. 4.29 F' U' F U2 R' U' F U2 R 
3. 4.67 U' F' R' U F2 R2 U' R' U' 
4. 4.50 U2 F R2 U' F' R' U' F U' 
5. 3.69 R' F R' F' R' U2 F U2 F2 
6. 3.87 F' R2 U2 F' R F' U F' U F2 
7. 4.60 U2 R' U F' R2 F' U' R' F' 
8. 4.59 R2 F R U' F R' U2 R2 F 
9. (6.90) F' R F' R F' R F' U2 R' 
10. 4.36 F R' F U R2 F U R' F2 
11. (2.45) U R U' R' F R' U R2 F2 
12. 3.92 R' U2 F' R U2 R' F' U R' 
13. 5.00 R2 U F' U' R2 U2 R' U2 F2 
14. (5.76) U2 R' F' R2 F R' U2 R' U2 
15. 5.04 U2 F R2 F' U F2 U F' R2 
16. 2.80 R' U R F' U' F' U' R' U' 
17. 3.51 F' R' F2 U' R2 U' R U2 R' U 
18. 3.60 F' R F2 R' F U2 R' F2 R' U' 
19. 4.43 R' U F R F U2 R' F R2 
20. 4.74 R' U F' U' R2 F R U2 F2 
21. 4.21 R' U' F U2 R2 F U' F2 U2 
22. 5.01 F' U2 R' F U' R2 U R U2 
23. 4.29 U' R2 F2 U' F' R' U2 F2 R' 
24. 5.66 R' U' R' U F2 U R F2 U' 
25. 5.55 U2 R' F' R F' R F2 R' U2 
26. 4.26 F' R2 F' R U2 R2 U' R2 F2 
27. 2.72 F R2 F U' R2 U' F U2 R F' 
28. 4.24 R2 F' U F' R' U' F U R' 
29. 3.91 R U' R U' F2 U' R2 F R2 
30. 4.79 U2 F' U' R2 F U F' R2 U' 
31. 4.81 F' R U2 F2 R' U2 F' R' U 
32. 5.71 R U' F U R' U F R2 F' 
33. 4.54 U' R2 F U' R U' F2 R U 
34. 5.60 U' F' R U R U2 R2 F2 R' 
35. 4.15 F R U2 R2 F' U' F2 R F 
36. 4.86 R U F R2 F R' F R' F' 
37. 4.76 U2 R' F' U2 F' R2 F R2 F' R' 
38. 4.77 U2 R2 U' R' U F' U2 F' R 
39. (5.77) R2 U R U2 R' F2 R' U2 R' 
40. 4.53 R' F' U' R F2 U' F' U2 F 
41. 4.71 F2 R' F2 U F U2 R' F2 U' 
42. 4.29 F' R2 U F' U2 R2 F' U' F 
43. 4.47 F' R2 U' F U' F2 U R2 F 
44. 5.42 U' R' F R2 F' U' F2 U F' 
45. 5.05 U2 F' U' R U2 F2 R F' R 
46. 3.56 R F2 U' F R' F' U F2 U 
47. 4.19 R' U R F2 U2 F' U2 R U2 R' 
48. (6.45) R U F2 U R' F R2 U2 R' 
49. 3.62 U R' U2 F R' U2 F' U2 F' 
50. 3.88 F' R' F' U' R2 F' R2 F2 R2 
51. 4.21 F R' U' R2 U F2 U2 R' F2 
52. 5.62 R U R U' R2 F2 U R' U' 
53. 4.52 F2 R2 U2 F U2 F R' U R2 
54. 5.25 F2 R2 U' F U R' U R' U' 
55. (5.73) R U F' R F U' F U' R2 
56. 5.41 R' F' R U F' R2 U R' F2 R2 
57. 4.52 F2 R' F U' R U2 R U2 R2 F2 
58. 4.23 R2 U R F2 U' R F' R2 F2 R' 
59. 4.36 U' F' R2 F2 U2 R' F R2 U' 
60. 4.56 U2 R' F2 U' F' R2 F2 U2 F' 
61. 4.02 F R2 F' U F' R' U R' U 
62. 4.82 R' U R F R2 F U F U 
63. 4.76 U2 R F2 U R F2 U' F2 R' 
64. 4.25 U' F R2 U2 F R' U2 F R' 
65. 4.16 F2 R U2 F2 R F' U R2 F' R' 
66. 4.95 U2 R2 U' R U2 F' R' F2 U' 
67. 2.72 F R2 F' R' U F2 U' R U2 
68. 3.25 F U' R2 U' R2 F' R' U2 R' 
69. 3.71 U F U2 F R2 U2 R2 U R 
70. 3.87 R F' R' U F2 U' R U F 
71. 4.55 U' F2 R' F' U' R2 F' R U2 
72. 3.98 U R2 U R U2 R U F R2 
73. 4.32 R U' R U' F' U R' F U' 
74. 3.50 F2 R2 U2 F R2 U' R' F U' 
75. 4.39 U R2 U F' R U R U2 F2 
76. (1.55) F U' F' R' F2 U2 F2 R' U' 
77. 3.95 F' R' U R' U2 R F U2 R2 
78. 3.25 U2 R' U F U' F U2 R2 U' 
79. 2.80 R2 F U' R U' R' U F' U' F2 
80. 3.77 F2 R U' F2 U R2 U F' R2 
81. 3.72 R' F' U2 F R' U R' U F' 
82. 2.81 F U2 F' U F2 R2 F' R' F' 
83. 3.68 R2 U F2 U' F U' F R' F 
84. (1.85) F R F' R F' U F2 U' F R' 
85. (2.25) R F' U' R U F R' F' R' 
86. 3.33 R F U' R2 U' F R U' F' 
87. 3.96 R2 U R2 U R2 F U2 F R' 
88. 4.32 U' R2 U' F U' R' F U2 F U2 
89. 3.40 R' F R' F U F' U R' F 
90. 4.57 F U2 R U2 R F2 U' F R 
91. 5.28 F' U' R U2 R F R' F' R' 
92. 4.26 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U' R U2 R' 
93. 4.05 U' F' U' F U2 R' F2 R F2 
94. 4.62 U F U' F2 R' U' R2 U2 F2 
95. 4.93 U R' F2 R' U' F2 U' F R' 
96. 4.64 U2 R2 U R2 F' R' U F U 
97. 2.83 F2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 F' U' F' 
98. (2.27) R U2 R' U2 R F' R U R2 
99. 4.23 R' F U R U2 F2 U' R2 U2 
100. 3.94 U2 F U' R2 U2 R' U F2 U2 F'



Insane final 30ish solves, got a ton of lucky scrambles and also some crazy clean solves on average scrambles. Set all new PBs: 2.48 Mo3, 2.80 Ao5, 3.14 Ao12, 3.58 Ao25, 4.02 Ao50, and my 4.29 Ao100 is only .01 worse than my best rolling Ao100 (which got set a few solves before).

I started a new session when I came back to cubing, and the 1.55 I got is PB for this session (I have a few sub-1s but none since then. Also most of them are keyboard, whereas this is all stackmat). 

It's also worth mentioning that my Ao500 (I've now done exactly 500 solves) is 4.50


----------



## ProStar (Dec 12, 2022)

I haven't talked about it since it's been mostly in the background, but I now know H, L, and U COLLs. I'm definitely gonna learn T and *probably* Pi, and probably not S/AS


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 12, 2022)

ProStar said:


> I haven't talked about it since it's been mostly in the background, but I now know H, L, and U COLLs. I'm definitely gonna learn T and *probably* Pi, and probably not S/AS


I loooooooooooooooooove refrigerators COLL. it's fun learning a new recognition and it gets automatic


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 12, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I loooooooooooooooooove refrigerators COLL. it's fun learning a new recognition and it gets automatic


And the best part: it sets you up for learning ZBLL!


----------



## ProStar (Dec 14, 2022)

Spoiler: 2x2 Ao100 - 4.28



Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-14
avg of 100: 4.28

Time List:
1. 3.75 U' R2 F' R F R' F U2 R' 
2. 3.38 R' U' R F2 R2 U2 R' F' R 
3. 4.90 U' F U' F' R U F2 R' F R2 
4. 5.52 R' U2 F U R2 F2 U' R2 F 
5. 5.49 U F U2 R2 F' U R U F' 
6. (2.70) R2 U R F' U2 F' U' F R2 
7. 3.79 U F2 U F' U F U R2 U' 
8. 3.70 U' F' U' F' R2 U F' U' F2 
9. 5.77 R2 U' R' U2 F R' F' U2 F2 
10. 4.66 F R U R2 F U' R2 F' U2 
11. 2.90 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' F R' U' 
12. 4.59 R' U F' U2 R U F U F' 
13. 4.65 F2 R' F' U2 R' U2 R' F U 
14. 4.64 F' R' U' R U' R' U' F R2 
15. 4.60 R U R U' R2 F2 R' U R2 
16. 3.72 U' R F2 U2 R' F' U2 F R' 
17. 3.80 F R' F2 U R' U' R2 U2 F2 
18. 4.75 F' R U' R U2 F2 R F' U' F' 
19. 5.57 R F' U' F U' F R2 U' F2 
20. 3.15 F U R' F' U R U' F' R' 
21. 4.37 F2 R' U' F2 U F2 R' F' U' 
22. 3.94 F' U2 F' U F' R F U F2 
23. 5.89 F' U2 F2 R2 F' U' F R' U R2 
24. 4.07 R2 F' U R U' R2 U F U' 
25. 3.55 U2 F R' F R' U' F2 U2 F' 
26. (6.94) R U2 F2 U R F' U F' R2 
27. 3.36 R2 F' U F' R' F2 R U' F2 
28. 4.96 R' F2 R2 F' U' F2 R2 F' R' 
29. 5.70 R' F' U F' R2 F U R2 U 
30. 4.35 R F' R2 F U R' U F' U' 
31. 3.41 R U2 F' R F2 R F2 R' U' 
32. 4.77 R2 F U' R2 U' R' U R2 U F2 
33. 3.70 R U R' F' R F' R U F2 
34. 4.25 F' R F' R U2 F' U F U 
35. 5.85 F2 R2 U' F' U2 R' F2 U2 F' 
36. 5.55 U2 R' U2 R2 F R' U' F' R' 
37. 5.42 F' R2 U2 R U R' F U R' 
38. 4.85 F R U' F U' F U' F2 U' F' 
39. 4.73 U' R' U F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' 
40. (2.81) U' R F' U2 R U R F' U2 
41. 3.68 F2 U2 F' U' R F' R' F' R' 
42. 5.23 F' R' U R2 U' R U2 R F' 
43. 3.29 F R U' R2 U F R' F R' 
44. 3.58 U F U2 F' U F' U F2 R' 
45. 3.92 F R U' R2 F R' F2 U' R2 
46. (6.26) F R2 U' R U2 F2 R F2 U 
47. 4.23 F' R' F' R2 F2 U' F' R2 U2 
48. 5.70 F' R F' U F2 R' U' R2 U2 
49. 3.11 R' F' R2 F' R' U2 F R' U 
50. 3.80 F R F2 U2 R U R2 F' U' R 
51. 3.72 R2 F R F2 U2 R2 U' F' R F2 
52. 4.77 U2 R' F2 U R2 U F R' F 
53. 4.84 R U' F R' U2 R U2 F' R U 
54. 4.28 U F' R F2 U' F' R2 U2 F' 
55. (6.81) U2 R2 U2 R' F2 U' F' U2 F 
56. 4.47 R' F2 R U' F2 U' R' U' R 
57. 3.26 R F U' F' R2 F2 U F' U R' 
58. 3.98 F' U2 R U R2 F2 U R' U' 
59. 4.36 U F R' F' U2 R2 U' F2 U' 
60. 5.06 F R2 U2 F2 U' F' R F2 R2 
61. 4.90 U F R U2 R' U2 R' F' R 
62. 4.01 U' R' U2 R2 F' R' U2 F2 R F' 
63. 4.60 U R' U2 F2 U' F U2 R' U' F' 
64. 4.84 U2 F R2 F R U' F R' U' F' 
65. 3.79 U R' F U2 F R' F2 U R2 
66. 4.10 F R' U' R U2 F U' F R 
67. 4.45 F2 U R' U2 R' U' F' U F 
68. 4.72 R F U F' U F2 U' R F 
69. 4.21 U' R F2 R2 U R' U R' F 
70. 4.28 R' F U2 F2 R' U2 F R2 F' 
71. (1.98) R2 F U F' R F R F2 R' 
72. 4.91 F' U' F2 R F' U' R' U2 R' 
73. (7.06) R U2 R' F R' U R F' R2 U' 
74. 5.37 F' R' F U R2 F' R2 F R' 
75. 4.69 F2 U' R F' R' U2 F2 U' R 
76. 4.82 U' F U' F2 R2 U' F' U F 
77. (2.62) R U' R U' R' U2 R' U R' 
78. 5.14 F' R F R' F2 U R' U' R' F2 
79. 4.11 F2 R F2 R U' F' R U2 R' 
80. 3.34 F U' F2 U' R' U2 R' F U' 
81. 4.77 U F R U' R2 F R2 F' R2 
82. 2.93 U R' U2 F' R F' R2 F2 U 
83. 3.11 F R' F' U R2 F2 U' F U' F' 
84. 3.12 U F' U F' R F' U2 R' F 
85. 4.73 F2 U2 F U F' U F' R' U2 
86. 3.83 F U F' R' U2 R' F R2 U 
87. (7.61) F U' F U2 R F' R F2 R2 U2 
88. 4.65 R F2 U2 R' U F2 R F2 R' 
89. 4.74 F' R F' R' F2 U2 R F' U' 
90. 3.48 R' F' R U' F R2 F R F2 U 
91. 3.75 R2 U' R2 U' F' R' U' F2 U2 
92. 4.20 R2 U2 R' F R' U' F2 U' F 
93. 3.42 F2 R2 U2 F U' F2 U' R2 U 
94. 3.90 R U' R2 U' R' F U F' U F' 
95. 3.21 U' F2 U F R' U R F' U' F' 
96. 2.93 R F2 U R' U' F U2 F U2 
97. (2.82) F2 U2 F' U F' R2 U R' F2 
98. 3.78 U' R' U R2 F U' F2 U R' F2 
99. 3.76 F U' F2 U R2 U R F2 R' U2 
100. 3.59 U' R' F' U R' F2 R U' F'



Don't have a whole lot to say. I'm not learning anything new so I'm not really improving, just I guess getting better turning and AUF prediction. I may learn CLL some day, but not now


----------



## ProStar (Dec 15, 2022)

Spoiler: 2x2 Ao100 - 4.39



Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-14
avg of 100: 4.39

Time List:
1. 4.56 U' R U' R F U' F' U F2
2. 3.89 R U R U F2 R' U2 R' U2
3. 5.05 F2 R F2 R U' R2 U' F2 U'
4. (2.93) F R F' U' R F R2 U2 F2
5. 3.85 R2 F' R U F2 U F R U
6. 3.64 U' F' U' R2 U' F2 U' F' R'
7. 4.94 U2 F R U2 R F R2 F R'
8. 5.75 F' R2 F' R' U2 R2 F U2 F
9. 5.74 F2 R F2 U' R F' R2 F' R2
10. 3.67 U F' U2 F' U F' U2 R2 U2
11. 3.79 U2 R U' R' F' U F' U2 F'
12. 3.63 F R2 F' U2 F U' F2 R2 U' F'
13. 4.47 U F' R' F R F2 U' F2 U2
14. 4.92 U2 F' U F' U2 F U2 F2 R'
15. 4.28 U' R U2 R' U F R2 F R
16. 3.95 R2 F2 U2 R' U R2 F R U'
17. 3.76 U' R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R F'
18. 5.41 R' U' R F2 U' R F U2 F
19. 4.87 U' R2 U F' R U' R2 F U'
20. 4.43 R F2 U' F R F2 U2 F' R2
21. 3.87 R U R' U2 R' U2 F2 R F' U2
22. 3.96 U2 F' U' F' R2 F2 U R' U' R'
23. 3.08 U' F R2 F R' F' U F' U'
24. 3.69 F U F' U' F R2 U' F2 U'
25. 4.39 R2 F U2 R' U' R F R' U
26. 4.38 R2 F2 U' F' R' U2 F U R2
27. 4.69 U' R2 F R' U2 R' F R' F
28. 4.50 U2 F' R F U2 F R' F' R2
29. 4.58 R2 F' R2 U R' F2 U R' F2
30. (2.89) U' R U R' U F2 U' F2 R2
31. 4.40 F' R U F U' R F' R U' R'
32. 4.79 R' U F2 U2 R U' F' R U2
33. 4.56 F2 U R2 U' R2 F U' F2 U'
34. 5.48 R2 F' U' F U2 R' F R2 F
35. 4.61 F R2 U' F U2 R2 F2 U' F
36. 3.54 R F' U2 R F U F' U' F'
37. (6.64) F U2 F R2 F2 U R' F' R2
38. 4.57 U' R2 F' R' U2 R U' F' U'
39. (6.65) U' R2 U' R U' R' U F R'
40. 4.56 R' F2 R F2 U' F' U R2 F'
41. 4.24 F' R' F' U F' R2 F R2 F'
42. 3.15 U' F' U' F' R U' F' U' F2
43. 4.43 F U' R F' U' R2 F2 U R
44. 4.95 U2 F R' U2 R U2 R2 U' F'
45. 4.96 R2 U R2 U F' R U' F2 U'
46. 4.48 U F' R' U' F2 U F U2 R2
47. (2.65) F' U2 R' F U R F2 U2 F2
48. 4.98 R2 F' U R' F' R U2 F' R2
49. 4.28 F2 R F U2 F' R F' R' F2 R'
50. 3.85 U R2 U' R2 U' F' R2 U2 F'
51. (5.95) R F' R F2 R2 U F' R U
52. 5.13 F' R' U R F' U' F R2 F
53. 3.37 U F R' F' R F R2 F' U'
54. 4.62 R2 U2 F2 U' R U' F2 R' F
55. 3.91 R2 U2 R' F R U2 R U F2
56. 4.48 F2 R' U F R2 U2 R' F U'
57. 3.91 R' F U' F R' U F R2 F'
58. 3.09 U' R2 F U R2 F' R2 U' F'
59. 4.41 F2 R' U R' F2 R' U R' F'
60. 4.62 F U' R F2 U' R' U2 R' F'
61. 4.44 U F' U F U2 R' U F2 R'
62. 3.66 R' U' R' F U F U' R2 F2 R'
63. 4.18 R F2 R U F' U2 F' U2 F2
64. 4.71 R2 F2 R U R F R' F R
65. 3.77 R' U2 R U R2 F' U' R F' R2
66. 3.83 R2 U2 R' U2 R U' F2 U' R2
67. 5.79 U R' U F' U F U' R' F'
68. 3.80 F' R F2 R F R2 F' U R'
69. 4.33 U' F U2 F R F' U2 R2 U2
70. 5.09 F2 U R' U R U2 R2 F2 U'
71. (2.46) F R F2 U F R2 F2 U' R'
72. 4.74 R F2 U' R F' R2 U R' F
73. 4.61 R2 F2 U' F U R' F2 U2 R2 U'
74. 4.00 F2 R' F R F2 R U2 F' R' U'
75. 3.69 F2 R2 U' F R2 U F2 U R'
76. (6.89) F2 R' U2 R U' F U2 R2 F2
77. (6.80) F U' R' U2 F R' U' R F'
78. 3.87 R' F2 R' U' R2 F' U' R U2
79. 4.67 R2 U2 F' R' U2 R F R' U
80. 4.75 R F R F2 R' U2 F2 R2 U'
81. 4.75 F2 R2 U F' R2 U2 F' U' F
82. 5.08 U' R U' F U2 F' R2 F2 U
83. 4.55 U' R2 F2 U2 R' U' R2 U' F'
84. 4.96 F U F R2 U2 R' U R U2
85. 5.13 R U2 R' F2 R' F2 U F R'
86. 5.27 U' F' R' F U' R2 F2 U' F2
87. 4.30 U R U' F2 U' R2 U F U
88. 3.38 F R U2 F2 U' R2 F U2 R'
89. 5.58 F U R U' R F' U R U'
90. 5.19 F' U F2 U2 F2 R2 U' F' U'
91. 4.42 R F2 U R' U2 R2 F2 U' R'
92. 3.68 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2
93. 3.40 F2 U' R U2 F U2 F U F'
94. 4.99 R F' R2 F U' F' R U2 R2
95. 4.46 U' R2 F' U R' F2 R' U2 F U2
96. 3.94 F2 U F' U F U2 R2 F U2
97. (3.00) R2 F U2 R' U' F R2 U' R'
98. 4.45 U2 F R F' R U' F2 U2 F'
99. 3.89 R U' R' U2 R' F R F2 R'
100. 4.32 F2 R F R2 U' F' U F2 U'



I'm very much at the point where I can't improve at all without learning CLL. Maybe if I were to learn a few more PBL algorithms and did a thousand solves or if I learned how to actually trace and predict OLL properly then I may be able to get sub-4, but I probably won't do that. Also, as I said, I don't really want to learn CLL at the moment.

So practicing 2x2 is basically pointless now, yet it's all I'm practicing. I just don't feel any motivation to do a whole lot else. I think I'm gonna do a bit of 3x3 tonight but we'll see


----------



## ProStar (Dec 18, 2022)

ProStar said:


> I think I'm gonna do a bit of 3x3 tonight but we'll see



(I didn’t)

I’ve finished H, L, U, and T COLL. I’m comfortable with H and L, U takes a second to recognize but it’s good enough to use in solves, and T takes a bit to remember which alg goes to which case, plus a couple of the algs are pretty slow. I’ll be comfortable with it all soon

I’m second guessing if I should learn S/AS now. Thoughts?

Edit: The algs for Pi don’t seem that great; are they as slow as they seem?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 18, 2022)

ProStar said:


> Spoiler: 2x2 Ao100 - 4.39
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tips for ortega:
if you're doing D moves during PBL, don't. it's better to do y/y' moves (not y2), but what's better is to learn extra PBL algs from different angles (if you haven't already)
also at your stage you should probably learn come easy CLLs to skip PBL if you have a solved layer


----------



## ProStar (Dec 18, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> tips for ortega:
> if you're doing D moves during PBL, don't. it's better to do y/y' moves (not y2), but what's better is to learn extra PBL algs from different angles (if you haven't already)
> also at your stage you should probably learn come easy CLLs to skip PBL if you have a solved layer



Right now if there’s a bar on the bottom then I build it on the front, and if I can’t do that ergonomically then I build it on the left, since my top-diag and top solved algs have the bottom bar on the left.

I know CLL recognition well enough to know if I’m getting solved, adj, or diag on the top. So I only rotate if I build the bar on the left and it’s also adj-adj, but I predict it so it’s a quick rotation

I know should start learning CLL if I want to continue to improve but honestly I just don’t really want to


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 18, 2022)

ProStar said:


> Right now if there’s a bar on the bottom then I build it on the front, and if I can’t do that ergonomically then I build it on the left, since my top-diag and top solved algs have the bottom bar on the left.
> 
> I know CLL recognition well enough to know if I’m getting solved, adj, or diag on the top. So I only rotate if I build the bar on the left and it’s also adj-adj, but I predict it so it’s a quick rotation
> 
> I know should start learning CLL if I want to continue to improve but honestly I just don’t really want to


Alright that sounds good


----------



## ProStar (Dec 18, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Alright that sounds good



What extra PBL algs do you think I should learn? Right now I have algs for:

Adj-Solved - bar on left
Diag-solved - any bc symmetry
Adj-Adj - both bars in front
Adj-diag - bar in front or back
Diag-adj - bar on left
Diag-diag - any bc symmetry
Solved-adj - bar on left (just do Tperm cancelled with starting R2)

I know I should learn a new diag-solved alg (use Y-Perm now) and a solved-diag alg (Y-perm cancelled with r2f2r2), but are there any other good angles to execute some of those cases from?


----------



## ProStar (Dec 18, 2022)

Was in the middle of a 3x3 session and my main (RS3M2020) exploded. Upon putting it back together, it looks like the white center is broken and doesn't attach to the core. Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## ProStar (Dec 18, 2022)

My old main was a GTS3M, so I cleaned and lubed that up and started using it. Turns out, I used to suck at setting up cubes. All I did was put TC weight 3 in it and tension it properly, and it's legitimately better than how my RS3M2020 was set up. Who knew that lube actually made a cube better?



Spoiler: 3x3 Ao100 - 15.30



Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-18
avg of 100: 15.30

Time List:
1. 14.09 U' B2 D B L' F' L D R' F R2 F D2 B2 U2 F D2 B L2 F2 D2
2. 14.53 L2 U2 B R' U' R2 D2 B U2 R' B2 U2 R2 L F2 U2
3. 16.28 D' L' R2 B2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' R2 U B2 F2 R' U' R2 F' U B D
4. 13.66 R B2 U F2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 F U2 B' L B U' B2 L2 R'
5. 13.89 B2 D' R2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 D' B' L' D2 U2 R U' R' B2 U' F
6. 15.44 L' F R' D' L2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' B' L' F R' D' R2 D
7. 16.17 R2 D' L D2 F' L' F B' U' B' R2 L2 U2 F' U2 F2 R2 B U2 F2
8. 16.87 F2 R U' R2 D2 F U R2 L F2 L' B2 D2 R B2 R' B2 D F2
9. 13.04 D R' U2 L' B2 L U2 R D2 L2 F2 D2 R U B' D' L F R' B U
10. 15.42 R F2 D B2 L U R2 F L2 D L2 U2 F2 D' F2 B2 U' F2 U2 B
11. 15.26 D B2 F2 L B2 U2 R2 D2 L' D F2 L U B2 F U2 F'
12. 14.38 U2 B' D F2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 D L2 B2 U' F U F' L' F' L' U'
13. (18.47) F U' R2 D2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 R U2 R' F2 R D L' R2 B' L' R2 B'
14. 17.69 U2 R2 B' F' L2 D2 B' L2 R2 F2 L' B' D' R2 D2 R2 B2 D U2
15. 14.53 U2 B2 R2 U L2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D2 U' B' L F' U R F' R2 D' L'
16. 16.91 U2 B' R2 D2 F U2 B2 R2 B' U2 F L2 R F' L D2 B L' U' R2 B
17. 14.21 L2 F2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U L' F' L2 R2 U L' D2 B2 D
18. 17.83 U2 B U2 B2 F' U2 F2 L2 F' L2 F L D2 R B2 L2 D L' F2 D
19. 14.77 U' B2 U' D F2 D F' L2 B2 R2 U2 L U2 R' F2 R D2 F2 L U'
20. 14.77 F D2 F2 L U2 B2 L' B2 L' R' D2 R' F2 D F' D2 U F2 D L' F2
21. 14.25 D' F' D2 F2 U2 B2 L' R2 F2 U2 R' D2 L' R2 U B2 U' R2 F U'
22. 14.90 F D' F L F2 R B L U L' F2 B2 U2 L' B2 R U2 L2 F2 R
23. 16.20 F' R2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U R U' B L U2 R F' R'
24. 12.93 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D R2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 F L B2 D L D U L B
25. (17.98) L' U' R U' D' R2 B' R2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L B2 L' D2 L2 F' L
26. 15.77 R2 B' U' B2 L2 R2 D' L2 D B2 D' B2 D2 L' R2 F U B' R' F
27. 14.40 U' L' B2 D' L D2 R2 B' L2 U L2 D' R2 U' F2 D F2 U2 B2
28. 14.44 D2 L2 F D2 F2 L2 B D2 B R2 D2 F2 R' B' L R2 B' D' F' U B2
29. 15.70 D F L2 U' F2 U L' B' R2 L2 D2 L2 F U2 F U2 B' L2 B R'
30. 15.16 B2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D' R F L' B' L' U R2 F2 R2
31. 15.08 R2 D B' U B2 D2 L' U2 R D' F2 L2 F2 L2 U' D2 B2 U' R2 U B2
32. 13.57 D' F D L2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' U L' R D' L' B' L B L
33. (18.03) R U' R2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 R' F D L R B D B2 U
34. (11.48) F U R F' R' D2 L' D2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 U' F2 B2 R F
35. 17.16 L' D2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 F' L D L R F L B R U'
36. 14.23 L2 B' L2 D F2 D' L2 R2 D R2 U' B L B F L B U2
37. 13.46 D' B2 R' U2 R2 D2 R D2 L D2 R2 U' R' B L2 U2 B' L2 B'
38. 17.35 R U2 L2 U R2 U' F2 D U F2 R2 F' D' B L B2 R U2 F' D'
39. 17.70 L B2 D R U' B U' L2 D' F R2 U2 F R2 F' D2 F2 L2 B L2
40. 14.06 U' B2 L B' U' B L2 D2 R' F2 B2 U D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U'
41. 16.50 U2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 U' B2 U B2 U' R U' B D' F L' R2 D' F2 R
42. 16.76 R' L D' F' R' B R B U' R2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 D'
43. 16.40 U B D L' B2 F2 L2 B2 L' B2 L' U2 R F' D L' U2 R' D2 F'
44. 13.85 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B L2 R2 U2 F2 L D' U2 B2 U2 L F L'
45. 14.72 B L U' B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D U2 B2 U' R' U R' D' B' D' L2 B2
46. 13.16 R' F D' R2 B2 U B2 D U2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 F D' R' D2 U B' U'
47. 14.30 R' D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R F2 L' D F2 L' D2 R D2 B L' D'
48. 13.47 F D' B2 D R2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 F2 D B' R2 U' F2 R F' U' B2 U'
49. 16.88 D' F2 R U' L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 L F U R B2 D F'
50. 16.85 B R2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 F L U B' L2 U' R D
51. 14.87 B U2 F2 D2 F L2 D2 B' U2 B L2 R F2 U F' L2 U' B2 D' R2 U'
52. 16.71 U' R2 B D2 R2 F R2 F2 D2 R2 F' R U B D' B F2 U2 R' B
53. 16.76 L2 F2 L' U' F D' F2 R B R2 F2 D2 F2 B2 R B2 L2 U2 B2 L'
54. 13.09 U2 D' F' U2 L2 D' F U' D' R F2 U2 D2 R' B2 D2 L2 F2 B2 U2
55. 14.65 U2 B' L' F D' F B U' L2 F2 D2 B' D2 B L2 F2 U2 F D2 R
56. 16.34 B U B' D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B U2 F2 L2 D' R D B2 L2 D' B F2
57. 17.98 B2 U2 L' D2 U2 L U2 L' U2 R2 F2 R' F' D B2 D2 U' R B' F2 U
58. 13.77 B U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R' F U' D2 F L2 D2 F D2 R2 F R2 F U2 F
59. 13.76 F2 L' U2 L' U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R' D B R2 B2 D U' B2 L'
60. 16.02 F2 D2 L2 D2 U2 R2 B R2 F L2 B' U' L' D' U L' U F L' R2 D2
61. (18.59) F' R2 B2 U R2 B2 D' L2 U F2 D2 F2 U F' L' B' L U' B' L' F
62. 17.14 L D' B2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 L' U' B U B L2 B' F2 R2
63. 17.84 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 U' R2 U L2 B2 L' F' R' D' U' R B2 R2 B
64. 17.89 L2 D2 L2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' B2 U B' D2 R' U' F' D L B2 D R
65. 14.24 D2 L2 F' D2 B R2 B2 F' L2 F2 D2 L' F D' F2 D2 F2 L F U2
66. 14.91 L' B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' U' R2 F2 U' L F R' F D' B U R2 B'
67. 16.03 F2 R' F2 L' R2 D2 R' B2 D2 U2 R F2 D F' D' B D U' B2 R U'
68. (12.52) B' U2 F R2 B L2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 R B' U' R' D2 B2 F U' B L2
69. 16.16 R2 B' U2 L' U R U2 D2 B L F2 R B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R F2 B2
70. 13.63 F' L F D' L2 U' F D2 F2 L' B2 L2 F2 R' B2 L D2 B2 L2 D
71. 17.05 B L2 D' F2 D2 F2 U' B2 D F2 U B2 U' L' D R' D2 F R U' F2
72. 16.46 B U2 L2 R2 B F2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 D' B' U L D' F2 D2 U2 R' U
73. 14.91[First solve with GTS3M] L2 F D2 L2 F' U2 L2 F U2 B2 D2 F2 L' B U' L' B F' R2 B2 U2
74. (12.50) R2 F2 R L2 D F' D2 B2 U' R' D2 L2 B2 R2 B D2 B' U2 F' L2 B'
75. (11.97) D U B2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 U L' B2 L' B' R F2 L' B' F2
76. 15.38 R U B2 D' B U' R F R' F2 D2 B2 R D2 R F2 L' B2 R' F2
77. 15.50 B2 L B2 D2 R B2 R F2 L' F2 R' F R' B U B2 R2 U' L B2
78. 15.65 R B' U' R D' L' B R F2 L' B2 R F2 D2 R2 F2 R F2 D2
79. 13.85 U' B2 L' U L2 D B2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 L B' D' R2 B D L
80. 13.01 U2 B' D2 U2 L D2 L' U2 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 F U' F2 L' U' R2 U2
81. 16.67 R U2 B' L F L2 D R' F2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 U' F'
82. 14.92 B D L2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 U F2 D R2 F R B' R2 D R F' D2
83. (18.74) F U F2 D2 F R2 B' R2 B2 D2 F U2 R2 U R U F' U2 L D
84. 17.83 U2 F' L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 B L2 F2 U2 L D' F' L2 R2 F L' F L2
85. 13.86 R' F2 D2 L' F2 L2 B2 D2 L' F2 U2 L' U F L2 R' D' B R D' F2
86. (12.61) R' L2 F2 R U' D2 B D L F2 D2 F2 U2 L' U2 B2 R' B2 R2
87. 15.72 U2 R F R' B' U D' R U2 R2 F' D2 R2 B' R2 U2 F L2 U2 F' D'
88. 17.02 D2 F L F U2 F D B L' U2 R2 U2 D' R2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 R2
89. 13.40 R U D2 B2 U R D L2 U2 F' D2 L2 B' L2 U2 F' R2 D2 B R U
90. 15.64 D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 F U2 R2 F2 L' D2 U L' F' D2 R' B2 U F2
91. 15.75 R' U D2 R2 U B2 R' F' B2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B
92. 13.00 F U' L2 B2 D L2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 U' F' L B' D R' U' L' R2 U
93. 15.02 L B' F2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 U R' D2 R' D2 F L2 R2
94. 13.01 F2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 L2 U' L2 B L' B L' B U' R' B' U
95. 16.22 B2 D' B2 L2 U B2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 L' U' R' F' L2 U R' B' L2
96. 15.00 L R' B2 R' U2 L B2 F2 D2 R' D2 R' F L' D F L2 U' R B L2
97. 14.88 D2 L' D2 B2 D2 F2 L D2 B2 R B2 R2 D' R B D2 L' D2 U F' U
98. 14.36 D' R2 D L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U R' B2 D2 B U L' B' R' U2 B
99. 16.66 R U2 B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L D2 R B' L B U' B2 L U' L U2
100. 15.55 B' U' R2 U' L' D B U2 R F2 U F2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 U' R2 D



#73 was the first solve with the GTS3M. Once I switch to that, my times get noticeably better. Way way more 12s and 13s, and actually somewhat consistantly sub-15. The final Ao25 ended up being 15.10, but that's on a cube that needs breaking in (I way overlubed) and I'm not used to. Sub-15 soon!

Edit: Assuming I can't fix my RS3M (which I doubt I can), I still need a new cube (GTS3M is now my only decent 3x3). What're the best cubes on the market for a not-ridiculous (no gan) pricepoint? I've heard the RS3M super is really good, but I'd prefer to try something else


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 18, 2022)

ProStar said:


> Edit: Assuming I can't fix my RS3M (which I doubt I can), I still need a new cube (GTS3M is now my only decent 3x3). What're the best cubes on the market for a not-ridiculous (no gan) pricepoint? I've heard the RS3M super is really good, but I'd prefer to try something else


I don’t own it myself, but a lot of people have dubbed the Tornado v3 as the best 3x3 of the year. I’m pretty sure most people get the “flagship” edition (middle-priced one, about $33), because of the magnetic core, which adds more stability to a very fast cube. The “pioneer” edition is $40, I believe, has maglev, but I’ve heard is way too fast no matter what you do to it.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 18, 2022)

Spoiler: 2x2 Ao100 - 4.34



Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-18
avg of 100: 4.34

Time List:
1. 5.32 R F2 U2 F' R U R' U2 R2 U'
2. 3.75 F R F' U R F' R U' F'
3. 4.27 F' R2 U' R2 U R F2 U' F
4. 3.92 U F R2 F2 U' R' F R F'
5. 3.97 F2 R F2 R' U' R' U' R' U'
6. 3.68 R U' F' R' F' R2 F2 R2 F'
7. (5.95) U R2 U' R' F2 R' F' U2 F2 U'
8. 5.53 F R2 U R' F2 R2 F' R U'
9. 4.34 F' U2 F' U F2 U F2 U' R
10. 4.05 U' F2 R F R2 F' U' F2 U F'
11. 4.73 R F2 R F' R F2 R F R2
12. 4.11 F2 U' R U2 R F' R2 U2 R2
13. 4.93 U R2 F' U R2 U' R2 F' U F2
14. 3.98 R' U R' F2 U' R U F' U2
15. 4.36 U2 R' F U2 R' U2 F' U2 R'
16. 3.56 F' R U' R U' F2 R' F' R
17. (2.64) F U R2 U' F U2 F' U2 R U'
18. 5.43 F U F R2 U2 F R' F' R
19. 2.96 R' F2 R' U2 R' F' U2 R2 F
20. (6.80) R U' R2 F' U2 F R' F U'
21. 4.20 R2 U' R U' F2 U F' U R'
22. 3.58 F U2 F' R' F U' F R2 U'
23. 3.71 R2 U' R' F R2 U F' R' U2
24. 3.79 R U2 F2 U' R' F' R2 U2 F
25. 4.62 U' F' R' F R2 F' R2 U2 R2
26. 4.36 R' F R2 U2 F2 U2 F' R U
27. 4.27 R' U' F2 R' F2 U2 R F2 U2
28. 3.17 U2 F R U' F2 U2 R2 U' R
29. 4.79 F2 U' R2 F' R' U2 R F2 R'
30. 4.88 F' U F' U2 F U2 F' U' R
31. (2.48) U F2 U' F' U2 F' U' F U'
32. 4.04 F' U R' U F R' F2 R' U'
33. (6.82) R2 F U R F2 U' R2 F' U F'
34. 3.19 R' F R' U R F' R U2 F'
35. 3.25 F2 R U F' R F' U' R' U'
36. 3.82 U2 R2 F U F U' R U' R'
37. 5.44 F2 R' U F2 R' U R U F' R'
38. 4.56 U R' U' F' U F' U2 F U'
39. 3.96 U2 R U R' F2 U' R U F'
40. 3.81 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R' F U2 F'
41. 4.93 U R2 U F2 U' F' U2 F' U2
42. 3.13 R' F2 U2 F U2 F U R2 F U
43. 5.09 F' R2 F2 R' F' R F2 U' F'
44. 5.62 R2 U F2 R' U2 R F2 R2 F'
45. 4.44 U2 R F2 R F2 R U' R' U'
46. 5.03 F2 R' U2 R U' R' F' U' R'
47. 4.92 F' U F' U2 F U' R F R2
48. 5.35 F2 R F' U F R2 U2 F R'
49. (2.54) F' U' F R' U R U2 R2 F'
50. 3.34 R' F2 R' U2 R' F' U2 R2 F'
51. 5.60 R' F U F2 U R2 F2 U' R'
52. 4.92 U' R' U R' U R' U2 R F
53. 3.97 U2 F U R2 U2 F U' R2 U2
54. 4.39 U' F' U2 R F R2 U' R U'
55. 4.76 F U' R' U R U' R2 U2 F'
56. 4.54 F' R U' R2 F' U' R' U2 F
57. 4.92 F R U R2 F2 U2 F' R' U F2
58. 4.58 U' R U F' R2 F U2 R' F'
59. 5.49 F R2 U' F R' U2 F R' U'
60. 3.88 U' R' U R' F' U2 F2 U' F'
61. 3.73 F U2 R F' U2 F' R F' U
62. 3.92 R' F U2 F U2 R2 F' U' F2
63. 5.11 R2 F' U' F2 U2 F2 U' F' R'
64. 3.66 U2 R' U2 R' F' U R2 F2 R'
65. 5.42 R2 U R' F2 R U2 R' U2 F'
66. 3.70 R2 F' U R F2 U R U2 F'
67. 3.02 F' R' F2 R2 F' R F' U F2
68. 5.08 U' R U2 F2 R2 F' R' U' R
69. 2.83 R2 F2 R U2 R F R' U R'
70. 5.05 R2 F R2 U' F U2 F2 R2 F2
71. 5.47 R2 U2 R' U R' F' R2 F2 R2
72. 4.39 U2 R' U' R2 F R' U R' F2
73. 4.38 U' F2 U F2 U F U R2 U
74. 3.25 R2 U F U F R2 U2 F' U2
75. 4.84 F2 R F' U2 F' U2 F U2 R2 F'
76. (2.23) R U2 F' U' F2 R' F R F2
77. 3.56 F R2 U R2 U F R2 U' F'
78. 5.29 F R2 F2 R2 U' F U2 F U2
79. 4.02 U R2 F' U F2 U' F' R F2 U2
80. 3.92 F' U2 R U' F2 U R' U' F2
81. 4.49 R' U2 F2 R' F U2 F' U R2
82. 4.84 U' R U' F2 R F2 R2 F' R
83. 4.67 F2 R' F U R2 F' R' U R'
84. 4.56 U R' U2 R' U' F U2 F R2 F'
85. (2.37) F2 U2 F' R' U R2 U' R F
86. 4.81 U2 R U F' R U R U' R'
87. 4.11 U' F' R' F U' R' F' R F'
88. 4.80 R2 U F' R F R U' R U2
89. 2.99 U R' U2 R F' U2 R2 F R'
90. 4.51 R F' U R U2 R2 F' R' F2
91. 4.07 F2 R' U R U' F2 U F2 U2
92. 4.34 U' R2 U F' U F U' R U2 F
93. 3.66 F' U2 R U' R F U' F2 R2
94. 4.21 R' F' R2 F2 R' U' F U' F'
95. (5.97) F R' U2 F' U F' R' F' R'
96. (6.31) F U F2 R' F R2 F U2 F2
97. 5.21 U2 F' U F2 R' F U F U
98. 4.70 R2 F' R F' R F2 R' F' R'
99. 4.58 U R' U2 R' U2 F' U2 F' U
100. 3.89 R2 F' U F' U F' R' U R'



Wow who would have guessed it's almost exactly the same time as the others



BenChristman1 said:


> I don’t own it myself, but a lot of people have dubbed the Tornado v3 as the best 3x3 of the year. I’m pretty sure most people get the “flagship” edition (middle-priced one, about $33), because of the magnetic core, which adds more stability to a very fast cube. The “pioneer” edition is $40, I believe, has maglev, but I’ve heard is way too fast no matter what you do to it.



Yeah, I've definitely heard a lot about the Tornado V3. It's definitely one I'll consider


----------



## ProStar (Dec 19, 2022)

Uhhhhhhh

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-18
single: 9.57

Time List:
1. 9.57 B D' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 D' B2 R B2 F' U' R2 U L2 R



Spoiler: Reconstruction



/* Scramble */
B D' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 D' B2 R B2 F' U' R2 U L2 R

/* Solve */
y' // Inspection

R B' D // Cross

R U R' U' L U L' // 1st Pair

U R U2 R' U2 L' U' L // 2nd Pair

y U R U' R' // 3rd Pair

U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // 4th Pair

U' M' U M U2 M' U M // OLL

// PLL Skip

U' // AUF

// 39 STM, 9.57 Seconds, ~4 TPS

// View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 19, 2022)

ProStar said:


> What extra PBL algs do you think I should learn? Right now I have algs for:
> 
> Adj-Solved - bar on left
> Diag-solved - any bc symmetry
> ...


Adj-adj bars on back R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2
Diag adj bar on back: R U' R' U' R' F2 U' R U R
solved adj use R2 U' R' U R' F2 R F' R' F2

diag-solved: R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' U F2
solved diag: R2 B2 R2 cancel into diag solved


----------



## ProStar (Dec 19, 2022)

Spoiler: 3x3 Ao100 - 14.79



Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-19
avg of 100: 14.79

Time List:
1. (9.57) B D' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 D' B2 R B2 F' U' R2 U L2 R 
2. 14.68 D B L2 B R2 U2 L2 R2 B' D2 U2 L2 F' U' R B' F D L2 U' B2 
3. 15.26 F' U D' F' R F L' U' F' R2 D2 B L2 B2 D2 R2 B L2 D2 R2 
4. (17.07) U B' U2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 R2 D F2 U' L R U' F2 U' B' R F 
5. 13.08 L' U F' R2 D' B2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D U' L B D B' R F' D 
6. (17.99) L2 F' U F L' U2 R F' D L2 D2 F2 B U2 F U2 R2 B2 L2 
7. 16.36 D2 F R2 F' L2 B' F' U2 L2 B' R' B' F' D B2 R B' F2 D' F 
8. 16.57 F R' B L' U2 D R2 L2 F' D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 D F2 U' R2 B2 
9. 14.38 R F' L2 B D2 B' L2 D2 B2 R2 F L2 F2 D' B D2 F U' B' R' U' 
10. (10.76) L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B' R2 L U2 F' R' D2 F' D' F' D2 
11. 14.62 R' U2 B2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 L' U' F D F2 U B L' U2 
12. 16.91 F U2 L D2 L' R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L' D2 F D' U' B' U R' F D 
13. 16.25 D' B2 L2 D' B2 D B2 F2 R2 D' L' F2 U' F' R' B D2 U F' R 
14. 13.76 D2 L' D B' R2 L B' D L2 D2 L2 D2 F' U2 R2 L2 F' L2 F B 
15. (17.54) F L2 R2 F R2 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 L B' R2 D' R U L' D' B' L2 
16. 13.31 F2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 D2 R2 F D' F R2 F R' F2 L' U R' 
17. 13.14 L' F' D' F2 U B' D' L F B2 L2 F D2 F2 R2 F U2 L2 B' L2 R 
18. (17.38) L R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 B' R D L B' U2 B2 F' D 
19. 14.07 U R2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 U B2 L2 D' F R' U B2 U2 L2 U' L F' R2 
20. 14.17 L D2 L' D L2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 U R2 B2 L D' F' D' U R F 
21. 14.34 R L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 U' L' D B R' U2 F' D' F2 L 
22. 12.66 D F L2 D2 U2 B D2 F' D2 B L2 U2 R' U L' U' B' F2 U2 R 
23. 13.10 L F' U2 B2 F' R2 B U2 B2 D2 R2 F' D' F R' D' R2 D2 B2 L 
24. 14.05 B2 D' L' D2 R D2 U2 F2 L U2 R B2 U2 R' U B' F D' R U' F 
25. 16.24 D' L2 F2 R F2 L F2 D2 R D2 L2 F2 B U L B L D L' U2 
26. 16.84 R D2 L2 U' R F R2 B2 L' U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 U R2 B2 
27. 15.22 F D2 R2 U R2 B R' U B2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 B' 
28. 16.31 F U' L2 U R U D L B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R U2 D2 R F2 L F' R2 
29. 16.12 U' B2 L2 D' U2 R2 D' B2 F' R B' D L2 B2 R2 U' R D' 
30. 13.74 L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 D' L2 D U2 L2 R' D' B L R U B' R' F 
31. 13.46 R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 U L2 B L F D L' U' L' R2 D' R2 
32. 14.24 D2 L' R2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2 F' U R B F R' F2 
33. 15.06 U' F' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 B' L' F2 L D' F2 L' F2 R' 
34. 13.01 D' L B' U2 F' D' F' L2 B R F2 B2 L' U2 B2 D2 L' B2 R2 B2 
35. 15.71 D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' L' F U L2 D' U L' B' D F 
36. 13.52 R U L' F' L2 D L' B D2 L' U2 L D2 F2 U2 R' F2 B2 U' 
37. 15.42 B2 D' R' L2 F D2 F L2 U2 R2 D2 B F' L F U L' D B' F' 
38. 14.34 U' D' B' D2 B2 L' F U' R2 F B' U2 B R2 B' U2 R2 U2 B' D 
39. 14.83 R B' U F' R' U2 F R2 F2 D F2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 U' F2 L' B' 
40. 13.64 R' D2 L2 B2 U' L2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 R2 F' D' R B' D' B2 F2 D 
41. 14.13 R2 U B' U' L2 U R2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 U R' B' L' B D U L 
42. 14.40 R2 B U D' F L B2 L B2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 R 
43. 14.53 R' F' L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 F' L2 F L2 R2 D L2 B R' B2 D' R2 
44. 15.60 R2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 D2 F' R' D F2 L2 U' R2 B D2 
45. 13.85 D2 B2 R' F U' L2 B2 U B' U2 F2 U2 L' D2 R L F2 U2 L2 
46. (12.62) F2 R U' B2 F2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 D L2 U' L' D2 U' F U R2 B' R2 
47. 16.67 U' L U R2 U' L2 D2 R2 U R2 U F2 U' F' L U2 L D2 L F 
48. 13.99 F' R' B U2 B2 D' L2 R2 F2 D R2 U' L2 D R' U' F' R2 D2 R F 
49. 14.18 D R L2 B' U' R2 D' B' F2 D2 R' B2 U2 D2 R' L2 U2 B2 L B2 U 
50. (12.60) L' F' D L2 D U2 L2 D L2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 L' R' D' L' B2 L' D2 
51. 15.88 D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 B' F' D2 B' R2 U' F2 R' U R2 U2 B' U 
52. 14.41 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L' B D2 L U2 B F L' D' L 
53. 16.44 L D2 F L2 U2 B L2 U2 F' L2 D2 R2 F R B U L2 D2 L U2 
54. 14.45 U L' B2 D' R B U D F U2 B2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 
55. 16.64 L2 D' U' L2 B2 U F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 F R B D2 U2 B D' L F 
56. 14.36 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 D2 F' R2 B' L2 U' F2 R' D' L2 
57. 14.86 B2 F2 D2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R' B F' D B2 L D F2 R' U 
58. (17.74) D2 B2 U B2 U' L2 B2 D F2 U2 F2 L R D' B2 R2 U' B' U' R 
59. 13.09 D' R2 U2 F' D' R2 U F L U F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 
60. 13.77 R D2 L D R2 D F U2 B2 R' L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 L' B2 F 
61. 14.49 L2 F' D B U L D L2 F2 D2 R' B2 R B2 R' F2 B2 D L' 
62. 16.10 D R' B' R' U2 R' F R2 B2 D' B2 D L2 U2 F2 B2 L2 U' F2 L' U 
63. 13.48 U' F2 B D2 R2 U' L' U2 F2 U R2 U F2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 L B2 
64. 14.04 L B2 U2 F' D2 R2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 R' B' D2 U B U' B L U' 
65. 14.17 L2 U' R2 F L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 B' D' U' B F L' B2 R 
66. 13.98 B2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 B' D2 R2 U2 F2 L B R2 U L' U2 R' U B' D 
67. 16.08 R U F2 D2 F L2 U2 B' F' L2 B' U' L R' B2 U' L2 R' B' 
68. 16.14 L D' L2 B2 R2 F' U2 F D2 F U2 R2 U B2 F' U L2 D B2 
69. 16.23 F U2 B D2 R2 U2 F' D2 F R2 U2 F' D' B2 F D' R B2 L2 R' D' 
70. 15.99 D' U L2 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 B' U' R' D U L F' D R' B 
71. 16.19 R' D L' F' D2 R B' U2 B2 R' B2 R B2 R B2 L U2 L' U2 D L' 
72. 15.18 F L2 B2 R2 U2 B L2 B U2 B' L2 D B' R B' D F L2 D L' U2 
73. 12.98 D L2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 U R2 L' F' U R2 B' U2 R' F' 
74. 15.12 D2 R' B D2 R2 B R2 B' U2 B' R2 F D2 U' L' B' D' L2 U2 F 
75. 14.12 B2 R' U B' L B2 D F2 L U2 D2 R' U2 L' U2 L2 F2 L D L 
76. 16.03 L U2 F2 L2 F D2 B' U2 B' D2 F D2 L B' L' U R' F2 R F2 
77. 14.63 U R2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L' D R2 B' D' U' F' R' D' L 
78. 13.66 R2 U2 B' R2 U2 B' L2 F' U2 B2 R2 F2 D' L U L2 B2 R D2 F U 
79. 14.01 F D2 F2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 L' D2 L2 F2 L D' F' L2 B2 R' D' L2 D2 
80. 14.20 U' R2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' F2 U' L' F' L2 F D2 F D' L2 B 
81. 16.91 U2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 L2 D R2 D' B2 L U' L2 F' D2 L' U B' F U' 
82. 15.15 F' U' B2 U R2 B2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B D R D F' L B2 D 
83. 12.72 F' U F' B2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 F' D' R D U' L' D2 
84. 14.83 R2 U L' D' B U2 R2 F' R U' L2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U' B2 U B2 D F2 
85. 15.41 U L' F D2 R2 B2 U L' F D2 B2 R2 B R2 B' L2 F' U2 L2 F 
86. 13.41 L D2 F R2 D L2 F R' U2 F2 R B2 U2 F2 D2 L' B2 U2 R U F 
87. 16.45 F' R2 D' F' R' U2 R B L' U2 L B2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 D2 B2 F 
88. 15.96 L2 D2 F' D2 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 B L R U' F2 L B' F2 D' U' 
89. 13.49 F2 U' L F' U' D2 F' B' D B' R' B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 L' 
90. 12.98 R2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 D L2 U2 B2 U' L2 B R U R' B2 R D2 B R' 
91. 15.36 L2 D2 B' D2 R2 U2 B' U2 B' F2 U2 L D B' U2 F2 U2 F' D' L' 
92. 15.85 R' B' R B L F2 B2 U L' R2 U' D2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 
93. 15.25 F2 L' B' U' F L2 D R' F2 U2 B2 U2 R D2 L' B2 D2 L F U 
94. 12.90 F2 R' F' U' B' U L' D' U2 F2 U2 R2 B D2 F U2 F' U2 R2 
95. 15.89 L' U F R' F2 D' L D' R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 L' U 
96. (11.40) U' R2 B2 R2 B' U R' F' D2 R2 F' U2 D2 B D2 B U2 L2 
97. 16.58 L2 B2 F' L2 R2 F' L2 F' D2 B2 D' B' L B U2 F' D U2 R' F2 
98. 15.08 B' L2 F2 R' B2 D2 U2 L' R' F2 D2 R D2 B L' D' F L2 R2 B2 
99. 16.22 F' D2 B' U2 B2 U2 L2 B' U2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' B' L' D' L2 D2 U 
100. 13.86 R' L2 D' F B L' B R' U2 L2 D' R2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 U2 F



And here I thought I'd have to get good at cubing to be sub-15


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 19, 2022)

ProStar said:


> Spoiler: 3x3 Ao100 - 14.79
> 
> 
> 
> ...


faster than me
congrats


----------



## ProStar (Dec 19, 2022)

Spoiler: 2x2 Ao100 - 4.22



Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-19
avg of 100: 4.22

Time List:
1. 4.66 F' U' R U2 F2 U' R2 F' U' 
2. 3.75 R' F2 R2 U' F' R U2 F U' 
3. 3.63  R' U F2 R2 U2 R' U F' R2 U' 
4. 4.77 R2 F U' F2 R U2 F2 R' F' 
5. 4.27 F U' F' U R' F' R F' R2 F' 
6. 4.04 U2 F U' F U R U2 R' U' 
7. (5.62) F' U2 F R' F U' R U' R' U2 
8. 4.53 F R2 F U' R U F2 U' F 
9. (2.11) R' U R' U' R' F R U2 F' 
10. (2.76) F' R2 F R2 U' R U' F R2 
11. 3.96 R F' U' R2 U' F2 U F2 U' F 
12. 3.74 R F2 R' F' R' U F' R2 U' 
13. 3.70 R' U R2 F2 R' U' F R' U 
14. 4.10 U' F U' R2 U F' U' F' R2 
15. (5.99) F2 R2 F U F' U2 R2 U' F' U' 
16. 3.70 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' R U' R 
17. 4.55 F2 U2 R2 U R' F2 U R F' 
18. 3.22 R F' R' U2 F R' U2 R2 F' 
19. 5.50 F' U' F2 R U' R' F R F2 
20. (5.61) R U2 F2 R2 F' U' R2 F R2 
21. 3.62 F R' F R2 F2 R2 U' R' U' 
22. 3.66 R F' R U' R2 U' F U R' 
23. 3.44 U R U2 F' R' U R U2 F' 
24. 5.22 U2 R' F2 R U' R2 U2 F R2 
25. 5.50 U2 R2 F U F2 R' F U2 F2 
26. 3.95 F R' U2 R' U R U2 F' U 
27. 4.39 F2 R U R' U2 R2 U' R U' R' 
28. 4.89 R' F R' F2 U2 R U2 F' R2 
29. 4.22 F' U2 R2 U' F' U' F U2 F 
30. 3.69 F' U2 F' U F R F2 U' F 
31. 4.08 F2 R' U' R' U' F2 U F2 R' 
32. 4.97 R2 U' F R' F' U2 F' U2 F 
33. 4.65 F' U' R' U R2 F' U2 F' U' F' 
34. 4.63 F U' F R2 U2 R2 U F' U2 
35. 4.21 U F U F2 U2 R2 F' R' F2 
36. 4.71 U' R2 F2 U F U2 F R U R' 
37. (2.50) U F' U2 R2 U' R2 U R U 
38. 4.78 F' U2 R' F2 R U R2 F' R 
39. 5.16 U2 R' U R' F R2 U2 F U' 
40. 5.39 U F' U F2 U' F2 U' R U2 
41. 3.41 F2 U' R U' F U' F2 U' F2 
42. 3.72 F R' F U2 R' F' U2 R U2 
43. 4.95 U' F R F R' F U' R F' R' 
44. 4.84 R' U' R' U2 R' F2 U R2 U 
45. 5.23 F2 U2 R2 F R U' R' U' F 
46. 4.05 R2 U F2 U2 R' U' R U2 R 
47. 4.45 U2 F2 U' F R2 F R U2 F' 
48. 4.03 F U' R' U' F U2 R' U R' 
49. 3.71 U2 R' U2 F U F2 R' F R2 
50. 3.49 F' U2 F U' F2 U' R2 F' U 
51. 3.85 R U2 F' U' F2 U F U' R' 
52. 2.81 R F2 U' R F U F' U2 F 
53. 3.90 U R' F' R2 F U' R U2 R' 
54. 4.22 F R2 F R2 F U R2 U' R2 U 
55. 4.63 F R U2 F' U2 F2 R U' F 
56. 3.93 R U2 F' U2 F' R F' U2 R' 
57. 4.27 U F' R2 F' R' F R2 F2 U 
58. 3.64 F R' F R2 F' U2 F U2 F2 
59. 4.48 U' F' R U2 F' R2 F R' F U 
60. 3.52 R' U' R2 U' F2 R2 U' R F U2 
61. 3.93 F2 R F' U' R F U2 R2 U' 
62. 5.02 R F2 R U R2 U2 F R' F' 
63. 4.60 U R F2 U2 F' U2 R2 F2 U' 
64. 4.09 R' F U2 R U' F R2 U2 F' U2 
65. (5.78) F2 R' F2 R U' R F' U F2 
66. 4.10 F R' F2 R F' R2 F U F2 
67. 3.91 U' F2 U' R U R' U F2 U' 
68. 3.57 U' R2 U' F U2 F2 R U' R2 
69. 4.61 F2 U R' U' R2 U' R F2 R2 
70. 5.04 F R U F2 R' U2 R' U' R2 
71. (1.62) F2 U' R2 U R2 U F R' U' 
72. (6.61) F R' F2 R2 F2 R' F2 U' F' 
73. 5.11 U2 R' F2 R' U' R2 U' F R U' 
74. 4.86 F U R2 U' R F2 U' R F' R2 
75. 4.07 F R F2 R' U2 R U' F2 U2 
76. 3.44 U2 F2 R' U' R' U2 F U R 
77. 4.56 R2 U F' U2 F' U2 F' U' R' 
78. 3.66 R F2 R' F' R U' R F2 R 
79. 3.61 F2 U' R2 F2 U R U2 R2 F' 
80. 4.93 U2 F' R2 U' R F U' R2 U' F' 
81. 4.71 F' R2 U' F' U' F' U R2 F2 
82. 4.95 R2 F U R F' R U2 R U 
83. 4.99 R2 U R' U F' R' F R2 F 
84. 4.71 U2 R' U F' R' F2 R' F2 R2 
85. 2.86 F2 R2 F R U2 R2 F R' U2 
86. 3.62 R2 F2 U2 R F R F' R2 F2 
87. 4.15 R U' F' R U' F2 R F' R' 
88. 4.27 R F' U R2 F R2 F R2 U' 
89. 5.16 R' U F U F R2 U2 F' R' 
90. 3.12 U R U2 F' U' F' R2 U2 F 
91. 4.77 F' R' U' F R U' R U2 R2 
92. 3.67 U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 U' F R2 U' 
93. 4.19 F2 R2 F U' R F' U F' U' 
94. 4.03 R F R2 F2 U R' U' R' F2 R 
95. 4.37 R' F R U' R U F2 U F 
96. 3.73 R' F R2 U2 F' U' R U' R2 
97. (2.27) R' U' R2 U R' F U' F' R' 
98. 3.38 R2 U' F U' F U2 F U R 
99. 3.76 U' F2 U R' F' U' F2 U2 F' 
100. 3.80 F' U F2 R U R2 U F2 R



I'm running out of things to say after these


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 19, 2022)

ProStar said:


> Spoiler: 2x2 Ao100 - 4.22
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woaj


----------



## ProStar (Dec 19, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> woaj



woaj yourself


----------



## Garf (Dec 19, 2022)

ProStar said:


> woaj yourself


Race you to sub-10 3x3.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 19, 2022)

ProStar said:


> woaj yourself


smh my head


----------



## ProStar (Dec 19, 2022)

Decided to start practicing a bit of 4x4 since it's been forever and I'm probably trash now

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-19
avg of 5: 59.56

Time List:
1. 57.07 F2 L2 D F2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 B' U' L' R' F L' B L2 U Fw2 Rw2 R' D' B2 D2 Fw2 F2 R' Fw2 D' Fw B Uw2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 R Uw Rw' Uw2 Rw' U' Rw' 
2. (47.91) L' U F D2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 B R D' R U' B U Uw2 Rw2 B2 D Fw2 F Uw2 B U D' Rw2 F' B2 Rw' L2 B2 L B' Fw L' Uw F' Rw2 Fw Rw2 
3. 58.45 B2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 L F R2 F' L' R D L' B F Fw2 U2 Rw2 R F2 U L' Uw2 R' U' R Fw F D2 R L D' F' Rw' U F' Rw Uw' B2 Rw' 
4. (1:14.53) L' R' F2 L F2 U2 L F2 R D2 U2 B2 D' B2 L U' L' B' D' B' Fw2 L B' Uw2 Rw2 D2 F L Fw2 R2 Uw2 B' L2 Uw Fw2 D' B D L' Fw' U2 D2 Rw B2 Rw Fw' 
5. 1:03.17 L B F2 U2 F2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 U2 B U2 F' L' B' U R Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 D' R Uw2 R' Fw2 U' R' D2 Fw L D2 R U' R F2 Rw Fw' U Fw2 Uw B R

Did NOT expect that to happen so soon. The 47 was a crazy scramble (as in, 16 moves to finish F2C + cross edges with an easy rest of the solve), but everything else was just regular good scrambles.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 19, 2022)

ProStar said:


> Decided to start practicing a bit of 4x4 since it's been forever and I'm probably trash now
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-19
> avg of 5: 59.56
> ...


stop being good at everything


----------



## ProStar (Dec 19, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> stop being good at everything



If it helps I can't do big cubes to save my life and am trash at all side events


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 19, 2022)

ProStar said:


> If it helps I can't do big cubes to save my life and am trash at all side events


I guess nobody is perfect :3


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 19, 2022)

What about me?

(Jk)


----------



## ProStar (Dec 19, 2022)

Spoiler: 4x4 Ao12 - 1:05.98



Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-19
avg of 12: 1:05.98

Time List:
1. 1:09.63 F R D B U F2 L' F B R2 D2 B2 D2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 F L B' Rw2 U' Rw2 F2 Rw2 F' U2 D' Rw2 B Uw2 U' Rw' Fw2 F' Rw F2 D2 Rw' B' Uw F' L' Fw2 
2. 1:14.29 U F U B2 U' L2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 F' U2 B D' F L Uw2 Fw2 B2 U' B Uw2 Rw2 D2 U2 F' Uw2 D' F L' F2 Rw U' Rw2 L' Fw D' U' Rw' L' Uw 
3. 1:08.20 B R2 D2 L2 F U2 R2 B U2 B U' R2 B' D' B' L D2 B' U2 Rw2 D Fw2 Rw2 B L2 F2 Rw2 F2 U2 F' Uw2 D2 Rw' B' F' L' Fw2 U' F Uw Rw Uw L Fw U2 
4. 57.07 F2 L2 D F2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 B' U' L' R' F L' B L2 U Fw2 Rw2 R' D' B2 D2 Fw2 F2 R' Fw2 D' Fw B Uw2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 R Uw Rw' Uw2 Rw' U' Rw' 
5. (47.91) L' U F D2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 B R D' R U' B U Uw2 Rw2 B2 D Fw2 F Uw2 B U D' Rw2 F' B2 Rw' L2 B2 L B' Fw L' Uw F' Rw2 Fw Rw2 
6. 58.45 B2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 L F R2 F' L' R D L' B F Fw2 U2 Rw2 R F2 U L' Uw2 R' U' R Fw F D2 R L D' F' Rw' U F' Rw Uw' B2 Rw' 
7. 1:14.53 L' R' F2 L F2 U2 L F2 R D2 U2 B2 D' B2 L U' L' B' D' B' Fw2 L B' Uw2 Rw2 D2 F L Fw2 R2 Uw2 B' L2 Uw Fw2 D' B D L' Fw' U2 D2 Rw B2 Rw Fw' 
8. 1:03.17 L B F2 U2 F2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 U2 B U2 F' L' B' U R Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 D' R Uw2 R' Fw2 U' R' D2 Fw L D2 R U' R F2 Rw Fw' U Fw2 Uw B R 
9. (1:19.94) F R U2 B R2 U2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 D2 B F' U' R' B L R2 D2 F' Rw2 F' Uw2 F2 Rw2 R Uw2 F R Uw2 L B' R' Uw F Uw2 D' F' Rw B U2 R' Uw Rw' U2 
10. 1:05.79 U2 B2 R2 B' U2 B2 F L2 F' L D U R' D' B F U2 L2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 L U L2 Fw2 U' D2 Fw2 U R2 L2 Fw Uw2 L' D R' Uw Fw' R Uw' Fw D' L' 
11. 1:04.95 F' B L U D F' D F U B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 U B2 D' Fw2 Rw2 U F U2 Fw2 F2 U' Fw2 R2 B' F2 D' Rw Fw2 L' B2 R2 Uw' Fw' B2 Uw' Fw' F2 Uw D2 
12. 1:03.76 R' D2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 R U2 D L' U L' R2 B' U R2 Rw2 F D Fw2 B2 Rw2 U F D F D2 Fw2 Rw' U D2 L2 B D' Fw Rw Fw2 B R F2 Rw2 Fw'



So it looks like I'm around 1:05 in 4x4. I also got a 1:05 average in the weekly comp, with a 57 double parity single, so I'm happy about that. Sub-1 seems very achieveable; most of my solves have big messups, and eliminating those hopefully won't take *too* much practice and may get me sub-1.



Spoiler: Clock Ao12 - 13.31



Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-19
avg of 12: 13.31

Time List:
1. 12.93 UR2- DR5+ DL1+ UL1+ U2- R0+ D3+ L3+ ALL1- y2 U2+ R0+ D0+ L4- ALL1- UR DR DL 
2. 13.71 UR1- DR1+ DL1+ UL1- U5+ R1+ D1+ L2+ ALL5+ y2 U2- R5- D2- L3- ALL1- UR UL 
3. (10.90) UR1+ DR1+ DL5- UL0+ U1- R4- D2+ L1+ ALL1- y2 U3+ R0+ D0+ L2+ ALL5+ DL UL 
4. 13.46 UR3- DR5- DL1+ UL6+ U1- R0+ D5+ L0+ ALL5+ y2 U1+ R3+ D5+ L6+ ALL6+ UR DR DL UL 
5. 14.46 UR6+ DR3+ DL4+ UL0+ U5+ R1- D1- L2- ALL4- y2 U5- R2- D5- L3- ALL1+ DL UL 
6. 12.14 UR1- DR4- DL0+ UL2- U2+ R3- D2- L2+ ALL4- y2 U3- R2+ D0+ L3- ALL5- DL UL 
7. 11.05 UR3+ DR4+ DL0+ UL4+ U5- R3+ D4- L1+ ALL1- y2 U3- R3- D2- L0+ ALL5+ UR 
8. 13.68 UR2+ DR4+ DL2+ UL0+ U4- R3+ D3+ L0+ ALL3- y2 U0+ R2+ D5+ L3+ ALL2+ UL 
9. 12.82 UR1- DR1+ DL6+ UL4+ U6+ R5- D6+ L3+ ALL1+ y2 U3- R5+ D3+ L5- ALL6+ 
10. 14.05 UR6+ DR4+ DL0+ UL2+ U3- R3- D5+ L2- ALL2+ y2 U1- R2+ D2+ L3+ ALL1+ UR DR UL 
11. (14.88) UR6+ DR3- DL5- UL1- U2- R2+ D3- L0+ ALL5+ y2 U3+ R5+ D1+ L5+ ALL4- UL 
12. 14.80 UR3- DR4- DL2- UL4- U6+ R3- D4+ L1+ ALL3- y2 U2+ R3+ D5- L3- ALL6+ DR DL



Clonk exists. That is all I have to say.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 21, 2022)

Spoiler: 2x2 Ao100 - 4.32



Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-20
avg of 100: 4.32

Time List:
1. 3.87 F2 R2 U R U2 F' U F R U2 
2. 4.86 R F' R' U F U F2 R2 U 
3. (2.71) U2 R2 F2 R U' R' F U2 R 
4. 3.68 F R' F2 R2 U' F' U2 F' U2 
5. 4.64 F' U' R' F' R2 F2 U F' U' 
6. 3.76 R2 F U R2 U R F' R U 
7. 3.91 R' F2 R2 U' F' R U2 F U' 
8. 4.26 U' R F2 R' U' R F' R2 F' 
9. 4.18 F U R U2 F R' F2 R2 U 
10. 3.98 F' U2 R2 F R2 F R U' F 
11. 4.11 F U2 R F' R' F2 R' U2 F 
12. 3.25 F U' F' R2 F' R2 F2 U R2 
13. 4.95 U2 R' U2 R F2 R F2 U' F U2 
14. 4.54 R2 U R' F R2 F' R2 U F 
15. 4.05 R2 F R' F2 U F' R F U2 
16. (1.99) F' R U' F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' 
17. 4.34 U' R F U' R U F' U2 R2 F' 
18. 4.17 R F' U2 R2 U' F2 R F' R' 
19. 4.80 R' U2 F2 U' R2 F R2 F' U2 
20. 5.13 F' R' U2 F U' F2 U2 R U2 
21. 4.20 U2 F2 R' U' R' F U2 F R' 
22. 4.25 R2 U2 F' U' F' U F' R U2 R2 
23. 4.87 U2 F' R U2 R U2 R2 F' R' F2 
24. 3.54 U2 F R2 F U' R2 U2 F' U' 
25. (6.11) U' F' R2 F U2 R2 U' F R' 
26. 4.21 U2 F R F' R U' F U2 R 
27. 3.67 R' U' F R' F U' R2 F2 R2 
28. 4.99 U2 F' R' F' R U2 R F R' F 
29. 5.12 R U' F' R U' R F U' F2 
30. 4.29 R2 F R' U R2 U' R U F2 
31. 4.32 R F R2 F R' F2 R2 U R' 
32. 3.87 F2 R' U' R2 U F2 R' U' F 
33. (5.97) U' F U' F U F U R' F' 
34. 4.91 U' R2 F' R F R' F R' U2 F2 
35. 4.13 F U F' R F2 R' U R2 F2 
36. 5.11 F2 U2 F R2 U' F' R2 F' U' 
37. 3.29 F2 R' F' R F2 U' R F' R 
38. 3.79 F R F R2 U2 R' U' R' F2 
39. 4.85 R' U2 F R' F R' F' R F2 
40. 4.65 R' F2 U F' R2 F' U R2 U 
41. 4.21 R2 U' F2 R' F U' F' R' U' 
42. 4.88 F R F' R' U' R U R' U' 
43. 5.36 U F2 R F U F U2 F U' 
44. 3.90 U' F U' R2 F2 U R U2 R' 
45. (5.52) R' F' U' F2 R U' F' U2 F2 
46. 5.12 F R U R' U' R2 F U F' 
47. (2.83) R2 F R2 F' U F U2 F2 U2 
48. 3.38 U2 F' U F' R U' R2 U R' 
49. 4.64 R' U2 R2 F' R' F2 R U' R F2 
50. 3.92 F2 R F2 R U' R' F R' U' 
51. 4.45 U' F U2 R' F' R2 U' R2 U' 
52. (3.01) R' F2 U2 F U' F U F' U R' 
53. 3.71 F2 R' F U F2 R2 U R' U 
54. 5.20 F R U2 F2 R U R U2 F R2 
55. 4.01 F R F2 R' U' F2 U' R' F2 
56. 3.89 U R' F2 U F' U2 F2 R' U2 
57. 4.46 F U' F U' R U F R' U2 
58. 5.04 R F R' U' F2 U R' F' R 
59. 4.26 R2 U F2 U R F2 U' F2 U 
60. 3.20 U R' F' U2 R U2 R F2 R 
61. 5.10 F2 U' R U' F2 U R2 U R 
62. 4.73 R2 F' R' F U' R F' U R2 
63. 3.95 F2 U' R' U R' F U2 R2 F' 
64. 4.04 U2 F R2 U2 R' U F2 R' F2 
65. 4.37 F2 U' R' U2 F2 U' R2 F2 R' 
66. (5.52) R2 U R F R U' R U' F 
67. 4.41 U R2 U' R U2 R F2 U' F2 
68. 3.67 F2 U2 F R F2 R F' U2 R' 
69. 4.03 F2 R2 U' F R' U' R U' F2 
70. 4.84 R F' R F' U R U' F2 R U' 
71. 5.13 F' R2 U2 R U F2 R2 F' U2 
72. (5.64) R' F2 R' F2 U R F2 U' F2 
73. 4.08 U F U2 F2 R2 F' U' F U' 
74. 5.31 U R' F U2 F' U R' F2 U 
75. 3.45 R' F' R' F U2 R' U' F2 U F' 
76. 4.72 F R2 F R' F' U F' R' U 
77. 4.43 R2 U2 R2 U F2 U' F2 R' F' 
78. 4.24 R' F' R U2 R U R' U F2 U 
79. 4.01 F2 R' U2 R U F' R F U' 
80. 4.69 R U' R' U F2 U' R F U R2 
81. 5.11 U R F2 U F' U2 R U2 R 
82. (2.86) R' U' F' U2 R2 F U F R' 
83. 4.43 R U' F' U R F2 U' R F' 
84. 4.20 U2 F R U R2 F2 R' U F' 
85. 4.35 U' R U2 R U F2 U2 R' U' 
86. 4.08 F U F' R2 U R2 U' R' U' 
87. 3.63 U R2 U2 F2 R' U' R F' R 
88. 4.21 U R2 F' U R' F2 R2 U2 F' 
89. 3.88 F R2 U' R' F' U' F' U R' 
90. 3.92 R' F' R' U R2 F2 U R F' 
91. 4.71 R U' R2 U' F' R2 F' R U2 R' 
92. 3.65 F U2 F2 U' R2 F2 R' F2 R2 
93. 4.65 U F2 R' U R' F' R' F2 U' 
94. 4.73 R2 U' F2 U' F R' U R2 U 
95. 4.87 F' U' F2 R F U2 R U2 R' 
96. 4.91 U R' F R F2 R F U2 R2 U' 
97. 3.87 F2 R' U F U2 F2 U2 R' U' 
98. 4.93 R' U2 R F' R U' F2 R U' 
99. 3.78 U2 R2 U2 R' F' R U2 R' F2 
100. 3.68 F U' F2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 F'



1000 solves in this session now! Ao1000 is 4.40, and I've now done 850 2x2 solves in 11 days, which is...a lot.

Maybe CLL soon? No promises though. I'm still learning COLL for 3x3; I need to at least do the Pi cases and maybe S/AS, if I decide to do those.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 24, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-24
avg of 12: 16.99

Time List:
1. 16.00 R U R' D' L' B L F2 B' L2 F' U2 R2 L2 F' R2 L2 B2 R' U 
2. 17.01 D B' U2 R F' B2 D2 F' D R2 B L2 U2 L2 F D2 B' L2 F2 
3. 13.62 R2 F' L2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 B2 L2 R2 F' L' F U2 R' F D' R B 
4. (20.60) F U2 B2 D B2 U2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 L' B' L' U L R B U' R' 
5. (11.45) U2 F2 L2 R' U2 F2 R D2 U2 L D R' F' D' B2 D' L D 
6. 15.87 R' B' F' U2 R2 D2 L2 B R2 B F' R B2 D' F2 R2 F L' B' F2 
7. 16.12 F R' D F2 D F2 D B2 F2 U L2 U' F U' R D L2 F2 R F2 
8. 19.91 U' L2 F' B L' D' F' D2 R' L2 F B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B U2 R2 F 
9. 16.78 U2 L2 U2 R2 B R2 U2 B' U2 B2 U2 F U' R U' L' F' U2 F' U F' 
10. 19.16 F' R' L2 D B2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' L' U' B2 D' U B' D2 
11. 16.54 R2 F' L2 F2 D R F L2 D' U2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 B' L2 U2 B' 
12. 18.88 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 D F2 B' R2 F D2 U R D' U' L' R

ZZ is fun


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 24, 2022)

Did you switch?


----------



## ProStar (Dec 24, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> Did you switch?



Nah, but I used ZZ for a few months at one point and have always enjoyed it. I often will mess around with it and just decided to do an Ao12


----------



## ProStar (Dec 25, 2022)

5x5 is hard

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-24
avg of 5: 2:38.92

Time List:
1. 2:40.07 D' Uw R2 B Rw Dw' Fw Bw' Uw Bw Rw F' Rw Fw' F' U2 D' Fw D2 B2 Lw2 R2 Uw2 F2 Dw2 R Uw2 Fw' Bw' L' F' Fw' Uw Lw R' Bw' D2 Rw L2 Lw Fw' Bw F' Lw' R F2 R L Bw' Rw' F' Uw U' Fw R F2 Rw D' R' Uw 
2. 2:36.91 Bw2 U' Bw' Uw R' Dw R' Rw2 Dw U' B D' Uw F' Lw Dw' B' Lw' Uw B2 U2 F R' Uw2 D Bw2 U2 F' U R2 Uw2 L Uw Rw2 F' L Bw L F Uw2 D B F' L Uw' Lw B Lw' F' D' Lw' Rw D' Dw Bw Dw Fw' Dw Bw' Uw' 
3. (2:50.43) Lw2 Fw2 R F R U' D' L2 Bw U' F B' U Dw' Bw' D2 R' Rw2 Uw B' D R2 Rw' U2 D2 B' D2 Lw B2 Uw' Fw2 Uw B' Dw' Fw' B' Dw' F' Bw2 D2 Fw' Rw Lw' D' Bw R Dw' Rw2 U' B2 Dw Lw2 R' L U' F Lw2 L' U' D' 
4. (2:14.52) R B2 D' L R B2 R' B D2 Bw Lw' Rw' U2 F Rw' Fw2 R Dw' R' B' D' Dw Bw' Lw' D Fw Dw2 Bw U2 Dw' R Lw D Rw' R' Dw2 L R Dw Fw2 B2 R2 D' Rw Uw' L2 Bw' L Dw Rw D' Rw Fw Lw2 F2 Fw2 Lw2 D' Rw2 R' 
5. 2:39.79 Rw2 L' Dw2 Lw2 Uw F2 Rw' B' Dw D' Uw F R' U B' L' B Bw2 Fw' L Lw' R B' D' Dw U2 Fw2 Uw U2 L' Bw' F Lw' Dw' Fw Uw' L F Fw2 L Rw2 Lw' F2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw U Lw' B Dw Lw2 Bw Lw' Uw' F2 B Fw2 Bw' Rw2 R


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 25, 2022)

ProStar said:


> 5x5 is hard


try 5BLD, it's the easiest event yo



Spoiler: source



https://www.speedsolving.com/thread...ts-you-can-include-non-wca.87512/post-1490213


----------



## ProStar (Dec 26, 2022)

Spoiler: 3x3 Ao25 - 14.95



Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-25
avg of 25: 14.95

Time List:
1. (18.06) B U' L' B R' F' L' D B' R' U2 F2 B2 D2 R U2 L' D2 B2 R'
2. (18.13) R B2 D2 R' F2 R' B2 R U2 F2 R2 F D L' U R' D' F L' F2 L
3. 15.61 F' L' D2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' R D' F L' B2 D
4. 15.17 D' L2 F2 B' D F2 B2 R' F2 L R2 U D B2 U B2 R2 U' D2 R2 D2
5. 16.33 L2 D2 L2 B2 F' U2 B2 U2 F' R D' L' B R' D2 F' L R U'
6. 16.70 L2 R2 F U2 B U2 L2 U2 B F2 R D L U F U2 B F2 L
7. 14.22 F L' R2 B2 R' D2 L' B2 U2 B2 D' L' R2 B2 D2 B U' L2 D2
8. 15.43 U R' B2 U B2 F2 R2 D' L2 U R2 U F2 L' B' U' F D2 B U' L'
9. 13.74 F' B U' L' U2 L2 F' R D2 B2 R' D2 F2 R2 F2 B2 D2 R' B2 U' L
10. 15.32 F' R2 D2 L2 U2 B D2 B L2 F R D F' U2 F' R U2 R' D2
11. 14.45 R U2 D2 F2 R F U L' B2 U2 R' U2 F2 R U2 L' U2 B2 L' B
12. 15.71 B' R' D2 B2 R2 D F2 U' L2 F2 U' B D' B' L R2 F D' F'
13. 13.23 D2 F R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F U2 B2 U2 L F' D L F2 L2 B' D L'
14. 16.27 U' F' D' L U2 R F' U' R' U2 F2 R' B2 L' F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R' F
15. 17.84 F2 D R D F' R L F' B' U R2 B2 D B2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 B2
16. 15.08 L D2 F L2 F R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 F' R B U2 L'
17. (12.51) R' L2 F B' U' L' U2 R' D' R2 U2 F2 R' F2 L F2 R' U2 L' U2 R2
18. 14.07 U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B' L2 B' D2 U' B' R2 B U2 F R' D2 B'
19. 14.89 R U F2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U B D L2 R2 B' F2 R' U2
20. 12.94 F2 D' R L2 D L U' F R2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 D L2 D2 F2 U2 B'
21. 13.27 D' L R2 U F2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 R' U' R2 B' R2 D B2 U
22. 16.00 D2 L' U2 F D F' B U R F2 R U2 D2 R L' D2 R' F'
23. 14.35 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 L B' L2 D2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 L2 D2 R' B2 U' R2
24. 13.42 R B2 D2 R D2 F2 L2 F2 R F2 L' B D' B' U' L' B L' U'
25. (12.33) F L D' B2 U2 R' D R' D2 R2 U2 F R2 B' R2 L2 B2 D2 U'



Decided to do 3x3 until I got a sub-15 Ao25. Took 36 solves, which considering I hadn't done any warmup is pretty decent. Needing 12ish warmup solves before I'm (barely) sub-15 is alright.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 26, 2022)

ProStar said:


> Decided to do 3x3 until I got a sub-15 Ao25. Took 36 solves, which considering I hadn't done any warmup is pretty decent. Needing 12ish warmup solves before I'm (barely) sub-15 is alright.


Nice! Real pro's only need a 5 solves session to get a sub-15 ao25 though, it's magical how they do it.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 27, 2022)

Spoiler: 2x2 Ao25 - 4.49



Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-26
avg of 25: 4.49

Time List:
1. (3.42) F U' F' U F' R2 U R' U 
2. 4.12 R' F2 U2 F' R U2 R U' R 
3. 3.88 U' R' U' F R2 U F' R U2 
4. (5.90) R U F2 U' F U2 R' U2 R F' 
5. (2.81) F2 U' R2 U' F R2 U' F2 U2 
6. 5.16 F2 U' R2 F' R' F U2 F' R' 
7. 3.55 F2 U2 R' F' U R U' F R 
8. 4.35 U2 R2 F U' R U2 F2 R2 U' 
9. 5.23 U2 R F2 U' F' U' R F' U' 
10. 5.81 F' R' U2 R U2 F' U' R U' 
11. 3.64 R' U' R2 F2 U R2 F' R2 U' 
12. 5.58 F' U F U' F U' R2 U F' 
13. 3.77 U2 F2 R' U' R2 U F' R' U' 
14. 5.39 U' R F U R' U R' F2 U F2 
15. 3.55 R2 F R2 U F' U' F2 U F' 
16. 4.34 F U2 R U F U' R' U R' 
17. 4.69 R' U' R U' F2 R F2 R' U' 
18. 4.60 R' F2 R F2 R U2 F U F2 U 
19. 4.45 R F R2 F R U F U2 R 
20. 5.02 R2 U F U2 R' F' U2 F' R2 U 
21. (5.89) F2 R' F R F2 R' U F2 R2 U' 
22. 3.44 F U F2 R' U2 F' R' U F2 
23. 4.28 F2 R2 F' R' F2 U F R U2 
24. 3.85 F' U R2 U2 R' F2 R U2 F' 
25. 5.63 U' R2 F2 R' F R2 F R2 U2





Spoiler: 3x3 Ao25 - 14.56



Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-26
avg of 25: 14.56

Time List:
1. 14.70 R' B2 L2 D2 R U2 R B2 U2 L' D2 B' D2 U B' D L F' R2 B L2 
2. 15.68 F2 U2 B2 D U2 L2 F2 U' L2 B' U2 R' B2 F2 D2 F' U' F2 
3. 12.65 L2 B D B2 L2 D R2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R' B D' B' L' R 
4. (12.30) U R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 B2 D2 R B R2 D R B2 F' U' L2 
5. (12.08) B U2 L2 F' D2 U2 B' R2 B L2 D2 L D' B L2 R D2 L D2 
6. 15.17 B' L B2 D2 F' U F' L B F2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 U' 
7. 14.10 B2 U R' D2 R' F2 U2 B2 R D2 L U' F R' D2 B2 D' F' 
8. 16.35 B2 R2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 D2 B F U F' R' B D B2 L' U2 
9. 14.03 U' R' D2 R2 B' U2 R2 U2 F' L2 B2 R2 F U2 L' D2 U' L' D2 B' 
10. 14.22 D U2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 B' R' U' B D' R F L2 D2 F2 
11. 15.12 F' R' F2 R2 D U2 L2 R2 B2 D L2 D B2 L2 R' F' R' F' L' B' F2 
12. 12.58 D2 L D' F2 R2 L' F' D B2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L B 
13. 14.24 F' B2 R F2 L' U2 R F2 L D2 R U2 R2 F R U F U' F R' U 
14. 14.41 R U2 L2 D' F R U' F2 R2 F L2 B R2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L U' 
15. 13.33 B2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 B L F R D R D' L2 F2 U' 
16. 14.62 D' F2 R B2 D B' L' D' F R F2 L' B2 D2 R' B2 L2 B2 R' U2 R2 
17. (17.78) B U' L' B2 F2 L2 U F2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 L2 F L' U B' U B' 
18. 17.02 U R L B U R' D F' D2 R2 F L2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 F2 U2 D' L2 
19. 14.92 F' R2 L2 F' R B D L' D2 L2 F2 D' F2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 
20. 14.59 R2 D' B2 L' U2 F' D L2 D2 F R2 F D2 B2 L2 F L2 U2 F2 L 
21. 14.58 F2 L2 F' U2 F' U2 B R2 U2 F' L2 F' R' F2 U L' B2 F2 U R B' 
22. 14.77 L2 R' F2 U2 F2 R' B2 D2 L U B R2 F2 D B2 R2 D R 
23. 14.86 L D F D2 R D2 B2 D' L' D2 L' B2 L F2 B2 D2 R2 F2 
24. 13.85 B' U' L U2 F2 B D' B R B2 D2 L' D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R' U2 F' 
25. (17.79) L' D2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' L U L2 F' D2 U2 R U'





Spoiler: Clock Ao12 - 12.91



Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-26
avg of 12: 12.91

Time List:
1. 12.64 UR5- DR2+ DL0+ UL5+ U3- R5- D6+ L6+ ALL1- y2 U2+ R2- D2+ L6+ ALL2+ DL 
2. 12.04 UR0+ DR4- DL6+ UL3+ U4+ R6+ D5+ L0+ ALL3- y2 U1- R6+ D0+ L5+ ALL5+ DL UL 
3. 12.97 UR1+ DR5+ DL4+ UL5+ U2+ R5+ D1+ L6+ ALL3- y2 U0+ R4+ D0+ L0+ ALL3+ DR 
4. 13.09 UR1- DR5+ DL1+ UL4- U5+ R2+ D2- L2- ALL5- y2 U4- R2- D0+ L5+ ALL1+ UL 
5. 13.37 UR2- DR1+ DL1+ UL2+ U2- R1+ D5- L5+ ALL0+ y2 U5+ R2- D3+ L4+ ALL3- UR DL UL 
6. 12.46 UR5+ DR2- DL2+ UL3- U1- R6+ D4+ L1- ALL3- y2 U3- R1- D2- L1- ALL5+ DL UL 
7. 14.47 UR4+ DR3+ DL4+ UL3+ U4+ R2- D3- L0+ ALL3+ y2 U1- R1+ D3- L4+ ALL5+ DL UL 
8. 12.89 UR5+ DR5- DL2- UL5+ U4+ R1- D4- L5+ ALL1- y2 U3+ R1- D1- L6+ ALL3- UR DR 
9. (15.64) UR5- DR3- DL0+ UL5+ U2- R6+ D3- L3- ALL1+ y2 U2+ R4- D3- L3+ ALL1- UR DR DL 
10. (11.39) UR2- DR5- DL6+ UL3+ U4+ R2+ D4- L3- ALL2+ y2 U5+ R5- D3+ L3+ ALL4- UL 
11. 12.91 UR5- DR2+ DL4- UL4+ U4+ R4+ D4+ L5- ALL4- y2 U2- R2- D0+ L1- ALL4+ UR DR UL 
12. 12.29 UR2+ DR2+ DL2+ UL4- U5+ R4+ D4+ L0+ ALL3+ y2 U6+ R6+ D3+ L2+ ALL3+ UL





Spoiler: 4x4 Ao12 - 1:04.49



Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-26
avg of 12: 1:04.49

Time List:
1. 1:09.21 L' U B L2 R2 D' F2 D L2 D F2 L2 U F' L D2 L' U' R U2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 B2 U2 B' Uw2 Fw2 L Uw2 B' Rw2 R2 D L Uw' R Fw2 D2 U' Rw Uw D' Rw U' Fw' D2 
2. 1:03.71 F' U' L2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 U F' D2 L U' B2 D B L Fw2 R2 D' Rw2 F' D' Rw2 R2 Fw2 B R2 U Rw' B Rw2 B D2 L2 Fw Uw' L2 U' Rw Uw2 R' 
3. 1:02.45 R D U2 L2 R2 F2 U R2 U F2 B L U2 L F2 D F' L' D2 Fw2 Uw2 R' U2 F' Uw2 Rw2 R2 B' L' F2 U2 F2 Uw' B L' U2 D2 Rw B2 Uw Fw U' Fw2 D' 
4. 1:06.93 F' U' B' U' B2 R U' L' F2 B2 U2 R2 L U2 B2 U2 F2 R D' R Rw2 Uw2 D L2 U F' D Rw2 B' D2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 R F' Rw' B R2 L' Fw' Rw Fw2 D R' Fw D 
5. 59.01 B2 R2 B' D F R2 F' L' B2 U R2 U L2 U D2 R2 F2 U' L2 U F Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 L2 B D' U' F' U' Rw' U' B' Rw' D R U' D' Fw R Uw' Rw2 F' Uw 
6. 1:07.77 R2 B2 L' U2 B2 R F2 R2 U2 R' F2 D L F' U' B' L2 D R2 Rw2 F R2 Fw2 R2 F' Rw2 R F U2 B Uw' U' L B R D' Rw2 Fw Uw L' R' Fw' D2 
7. (57.42) R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 L F2 U R' D F' D' B' R2 F2 Rw2 F' Rw2 L2 D Fw2 U B2 D2 B Rw2 R2 L' Uw2 Rw L B Rw Fw Rw' Fw2 D Rw' U' B 
8. 1:05.07 L' F B' U' B2 L' B2 U L' U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 U Fw2 D Rw2 F R2 B2 Uw2 U' B F2 U2 Rw2 D' Rw' F2 L' F' Fw' U B Rw F' Uw2 D2 F' 
9. 1:06.02 R L' D2 F D B U L U L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 B2 U2 D' F' Fw2 L' B D2 Fw2 Rw2 R B' R' L' B R Uw D' R' U' Rw' Uw' Rw2 B2 Uw' Rw D' 
10. (1:12.11) B2 R U2 B2 R' U2 F' U' R2 D' B2 U2 D' R2 B2 D F2 B2 L2 F' Rw2 U' R2 Uw2 U2 B' Rw2 U2 F B2 U B Rw' U2 B' Fw' L U Rw Fw' Rw2 Fw' L 
11. 58.58 D F' D F2 R2 F2 D F2 D L2 D U2 L2 D B' F2 L B2 U2 B' D Uw2 F2 R F L2 Uw2 L Uw2 D2 B' F2 R2 Uw Fw2 U R' Fw2 D Rw' D' U' Rw Fw' B2 U2 
12. 1:06.14 B2 F2 D R2 U' B2 U L2 U' F2 U' L' U B' F' D2 U B2 R' F' L Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 L' U2 L Fw2 F Rw2 F L Fw2 R Uw R' D U' L2 Fw2 Rw' D' B' Uw2 Fw U'



I have my first comp in 2 years coming up in a bit under two weeks, so I'm mostly focusing on keeping my skill level in all the events I'm doing (2-5, Clock, 3BLD) rather than improving at a specifc event. I'd love to get Sub-1 4x4 though, so I'm working a bit more on that. I haven't done a BLD solve in a while so I'll need to make sure I remember my M-slice edge swap algs (I use M2), but other than that I won't be pracitcing it much. I'm horrible at 5x5 and don't enjoy it that much, so as long as I get under cutoff (2:45) I'll be happy.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 29, 2022)

Spoiler: 3x3 Ao50 - 14.62



Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-29
avg of 50: 14.62

Time List:
1. 12.75 B2 U B R2 U R' F D2 F2 U F2 U B2 R2 U D2 R2 D R' F2 
2. (17.80) R B2 D2 L2 B U2 B' L2 R2 F' D2 F D' L U' B U2 B R B' F 
3. 14.92 F2 R D2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 D2 R' B2 R' B L2 F R D2 U F2 L D 
4. 16.30 F R' B R U B L U R D2 F2 L2 U R2 U D B2 L2 D' B2 D2 
5. 14.48 L' F2 B2 U2 B' R' D R' U R2 F L2 F' U2 L2 B' L2 F 
6. 12.63 L B2 L2 F' U F2 B' D' R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L' F2 R D2 L2 D2 L2 
7. 14.75 U' B2 U' R2 D R2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 F' U2 L F2 D R D B U2 L2 
8. 15.14 F L2 F' B' D2 F' D' F2 L' B2 R F2 D2 R' L2 F2 L U2 D2 F' 
9. 15.04 B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 D B2 F' L' D' R' F2 D2 L2 R' B' R' 
10. 13.37 L2 D R2 U' B2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 L' D' B D L2 B' L' R2 U2 
11. 14.09 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D U2 L2 F2 U2 R' B R2 U2 B' U2 B' L R' 
12. (12.55) B2 F D R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 U R2 F2 L2 R' F U B D' R2 B' F' 
13. 13.10 U B2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 R F' U' L B2 D' R' F2 R2 
14. (12.37) L U R F2 R B2 D2 B U2 R2 D L2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' F2 
15. 13.77 R U' D2 F D L' D B' L2 B D2 F' B2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D B 
16. 15.34  U' L' F2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D L B2 U' B L' R' D' 
17. 15.28 D2 B' R2 U2 B L2 D2 B' F2 L2 R' F2 U L D' F' U' B' F2 U2 
18. 14.92 D F L B2 U' L D F' L D R2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 U2 
19. (9.70) F2 R' F D2 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 B' U2 F D F U2 R D B2 R2 
20. 12.87 R' F U2 F' R2 U2 B' U2 L2 R2 F R2 B2 U R B D2 F2 D2 R' 
21. 16.19 F D2 R2 F2 L2 B L2 R2 D2 F L2 F2 D' L' D2 U' B D' U2 R' D 
22. 15.19 R2 D2 F2 D B2 D F2 U R2 U2 L2 D F L2 U F2 R B2 R2 U2 R2 
23. 13.60 R U2 F R2 B U' R U B D B2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 D' 
24. 16.08 D F2 L2 R2 D2 U' F2 U' B2 U' L' F D' F' R D' L' D' F' D 
25. 14.26 B U2 B L2 F' R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F R' B' L U' B2 D B' U2 L R' 
26. 17.16 U2 B2 D R2 U B2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R' B' F2 R U2 F R2 F2 U' 
27. 13.15 U' L' R2 D2 F U2 F' L2 D2 B' D2 B U2 F R D U R' B2 F D 
28. 13.03 L F' B R F2 U D R L2 F2 D R2 U' L2 D F2 B2 R2 F L2 
29. 15.15 D U2 R' U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L' B2 U2 B2 U' B2 F' U2 L R' F' L2 
30. 13.75 F' R2 U' B' L2 F' L B' D2 B U2 F' D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' 
31. 14.92 L2 B2 D2 R2 D U2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 F' U2 R D' L U2 L2 U 
32. 15.97 B U' F' R D' L B U2 B2 D2 L2 B' D2 F' U2 F R2 B L' B 
33. 14.96 B F2 L2 U R2 U R2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 F D' F2 L' F2 L2 R D U2 
34. 16.09 R2 B U2 F L2 B' D2 F U2 B2 L2 U2 L B U' R' U' F D L F' 
35. (17.36) U' B' D R2 D U2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 B' U L D U L' R2 F' 
36. 14.22 B2 U' B' R D2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 B' R2 B L2 F B U2 L B' 
37. 13.64 L F L' B L' D L' U2 B2 D2 B' L2 D2 F' L2 D2 F2 D' 
38. 15.48 R2 U L2 D' R2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 B R2 B2 L' F' U L2 R F' D' B 
39. 13.83 L' U2 D' R' D R2 U D2 R2 B' L2 F D2 B D2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 
40. 16.93 F2 U F L2 D2 F' R2 F2 U2 B D2 R2 F2 R2 L U' R2 B2 L F L' 
41. 15.68 R' B' U' L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 B' R B2 F' L2 F2 L' F 
42. 14.54 D2 L' D B2 L2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 R F R D2 R' B R' D2 
43. 13.04 L U2 B' D' R' D F' U2 R' B L2 U2 D2 F U2 L2 F2 D2 F L2 D2 
44. 14.50 F2 D2 F R' U2 F U' B L D2 F2 R2 F2 L D2 L D2 F2 B2 U' 
45. 13.05 U F R' D2 F2 D2 U2 F2 R' D2 R' F2 R' U' R D R U2 B D 
46. (17.60) B2 L B2 L2 R B2 R' D2 R' U2 B2 U R2 U' F D2 B2 D' R' U2 
47. 14.00 R B' D2 F' D2 F2 D2 B L2 B' D2 U2 B' R D2 U R F2 L D' F' 
48. 17.10 L2 B2 L U' F2 L2 D R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' R2 L' D' F' R' U B2 L' 
49. 15.12 F' D' R2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 U L2 R' F' R2 D L B R' B2 D 
50. 13.84 F' U B L2 B U2 L2 B2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 R' D R D' L' D F U'



I'm quite happy with where I'm at in 3x3 at the moment. This average also included my second sub-10 (since return), on potentially the easiest ever scramble. It featured a 4 move XXCross that, if continued properly, led to finishing F2L in 13 STM with an easy LL. I messed it up by only doing an XCross, but it was still sub-10 so I'll take it.



Spoiler: 2x2 Ao50 - 4.33



Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-29
avg of 50: 4.33

Time List:
1. 4.40 F' R2 U' F2 U' F R U2 F' 
2. 4.50 F U2 F2 R U' R' U' R' F 
3. 4.00 F R2 U2 F R' F U2 R' U 
4. 5.12 F' R2 U2 R' U' F2 R U2 R' 
5. 4.54 U' F' U' R F2 R U' F2 R2 
6. 4.96 R2 F' R' U2 R2 F' R' U F 
7. 4.07 R' U R F R' U R' F2 R' F' 
8. 4.95 F' U' F2 U2 F' U' F2 R F2 U' 
9. 4.48 R F' U' R F' U' R2 F' R' 
10. 4.68 R U2 F' U R U2 R2 F U2 
11. 3.51 F2 R' F' R2 F' U' R' U2 R2 
12. 4.42 U R' U' R2 U F2 R U2 F2 
13. 3.40 F2 R2 U R' F2 R' U F' U' 
14. 4.72 R U F2 U F2 U F R2 U2 
15. 3.62 R2 U' R' F2 U F2 R2 F' R' 
16. 4.86 U' R F2 U2 R2 F' R' F' R U' 
17. 4.16 R' F2 U F2 U' F R' F2 R' F2 
18. (2.07) F U F2 U R' F U' R U 
19. 4.38 F2 R2 F R' F2 R' U' F U' R' 
20. 4.13 F R F U R2 F2 U2 F' R' 
21. 4.01 F R F2 U' R F' U F2 U 
22. 4.74 U2 R' U2 F R U2 R U2 R2 
23. (2.89) U2 F2 R2 U' R' U2 R F R' 
24. 4.96 F U' R U' F2 U R F' R 
25. 4.86 U F R U2 F R' F U2 R' 
26. (2.28) F U2 R F' U' R' F' U' R' 
27. 3.45 R F2 U2 F R U2 F2 U' R' U 
28. (5.85) U F' U' R' F' R2 U R2 U2 
29. 4.44 F R' F2 U2 R2 F' R' F2 R' 
30. 5.18 R U R' U2 R' F2 U' F' U2 
31. 4.19 R F' U F' U R U' F' U2 
32. 3.72 U' F U2 R2 F' U2 R' U' F 
33. (5.33) U F' U' F R2 F U F2 R2 
34. 3.88 U2 R' F R2 U2 F U R U 
35. 4.43 F U2 R2 U' F' R F U2 R2 F2 
36. 5.23 R' U2 F' U R2 U F U2 R2 
37. 4.17 R' U F' U2 R F R F2 U' 
38. 3.31 F U2 F' U' F' R F2 U' F 
39. 4.17 U R2 U' F R2 U' F' U2 F R' 
40. 4.29 R2 U F U F2 R' F' U F' 
41. (5.46) R' U F R U2 F' U' R U 
42. 3.95 U2 R2 F R' F2 R2 F' R' U' 
43. 4.80 U2 F2 U' F R F' R2 U' R' 
44. 4.19 R2 U' R' U F2 R2 F' U R 
45. 3.91 F U' F' U R F' R U F2 
46. 4.92 F' R F' R2 F R2 U2 F' R' 
47. 4.84 R F' R2 F' U R' U2 F' U' F' 
48. 3.71 R F' U R' F' U R' F R' 
49. 3.61 R' U2 F U2 F R' U' F R2 U2 
50. 4.45 F2 U2 F' R2 F' R' F2 U F



Started out turning pretty poorly, but ended up being a decent average.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 1, 2023)

*Goals for Pegasus 2023 (Jan. 7)*
2x2 - Sub-5 average. 2x2 is super scramble dependent so I'm not gonna set a single goal
3x3 - 15 average. Even though I'm techichally sub-15 I'm not confident enough in that to be able to pull it off in comp yet. It's definitely possible for me to get a 14 average, but I'm not expecting it
4x4 - 1:0x.xx average. A sub-1 single would be really cool but they're still pretty uncommon for me at home so I wouldn't expect it.
5x5 - Get an average. Cutoff is 2:45, and at my last comp I didn't make cutoff, so getting an official average would be cool.
3BLD - Get an official success. I triple DNF'd at my last comp, so I'd like to not do that again. I haven't actually really practiced it at all, but I'm sure that won't come back to bite me.
Clonk - 14 average. Not a lot to say; it's clonk

I'm putting off learning the rest of COLL until I'm done with the comp. After I'm done with COLL I'd like to learn CLL for 2x2, but no promises.

I should also probably be practicing 4x4 right now becuase I would love to be able to get sub-1, and a week of actual practice is probably enough time for it to happen, but knowing me I'll probably just do 500 more 2x2 solves


----------



## ProStar (Jan 2, 2023)

Spoiler: 3x3 Ao25 - 14.94



Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-01
avg of 25: 14.94

Time List:
1. (13.57) U B R2 D R' L' B R D2 R' F2 L' U2 B2 R' B2 L' F2 R F' R2
2. 17.10 D' F U2 L' D R' B2 U L2 F2 L2 B L2 B R2 U2 B R2 L2 U2
3. 14.30 B2 L U2 B R2 B U2 R2 B' U2 L2 U2 F2 U B U2 F2 L' F' R D
4. 15.07 B' U F2 D' R' D2 L2 U R D2 R B2 R B2 D2 F2 R' F2 B2
5. 14.82 L' B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 D R2 D' B2 U2 R B D R' B F' L F2
6. 14.30 F' D L' U D' R U' R2 F' L U2 L U2 R' D2 B2 R' L2 D2
7. (17.27) L D2 F2 R' U2 B2 U2 L' D2 L R' U' B R' D2 U B2 F' D' L2
8. 14.33 L U2 L2 D2 F2 L' B2 F2 R F2 R' B' R' B' L2 B' D' R' D' R2
9. 13.99 U2 B2 R D' F2 R' F' D' B2 R2 B2 L' U2 F2 B2 L2 F2 L U2 L2
10. 15.89 B' D2 F2 B2 L U2 F' U' L2 D' R2 D F2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 D' F'
11. 15.02 D L' F D2 F U' L2 F' L' R2 B' R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F R2 F R2 B'
12. (13.50) B2 R' B' R2 D2 R2 B' D2 U2 B' R2 U2 B2 F U L U2 R' D R' U2
13. 14.52 L2 R2 F2 D R2 D F2 U' L2 U' B U2 R D U F2 D' B D2 L'
14. 14.91 U L' U' D2 B R' B' L2 U F2 R2 F L2 F2 R2 D2 B' R2
15. 14.00 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 U B2 D' R2 U' B R' F2 L' D R' B D' R B2
16. 14.44 R' F L2 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U F2 D' F' L' F' D' U2 B2 R
17. 15.82 B R2 D2 R D2 L' U' R B' U2 L2 U L2 U F2 D F2 R2 D' F2 U2
18. 17.12 B' D2 L B L2 B D F2 D2 F2 L U2 D2 L2 F2 R' U2 L B L2
19. 13.97 F' U2 L U' R F2 U' F2 L U2 D2 R D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L U2 F' L'
20. 14.21 F2 L F U' L' B L F U2 F2 L2 F D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D B2
21. 14.97 D B' R' U D' L' U' D2 B L2 F R2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R' U
22. (18.15) B' U2 R2 U2 F' L2 B D2 F L2 F' L B' U' R' D B R' F2 L2 R2
23. 15.05 B2 U2 R2 F' R2 F R2 D2 F2 L2 F R' F2 U R B R2 U2 B'
24. 16.20 U R' F' L2 B U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 B' D2 F R F D L U F
25. 13.65 F2 R D' L B2 D' F R D L2 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D' R'





Spoiler: 2x2 Ao25 - 3.95



Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-01
avg of 25: 3.95

Time List:
1. 4.12 U2 R2 F' U2 F R' F2 R U'
2. 4.06 R U' R U' F U' F U R
3. (2.75) R' U R U' F R' U F2 U'
4. (5.09) U' F2 U' F2 U R U2 R' F'
5. (5.25) U2 F' R F R U2 F' U' F'
6. 3.64 U F' R' U' F R' U F U'
7. 4.21 U2 F2 R U' R2 F R F R
8. 4.76 U2 F U2 R F' U R' F2 U
9. 3.28 R2 U2 F' R' U2 F2 R F U'
10. 4.33 U' R' U F' R' F U2 R' F2
11. 2.76 R F R2 F R F' R F R
12. 3.20 R U F2 U2 R2 U' F U' R2
13. 3.47 U' R2 U R' U R U' R' F
14. 4.23 U' F R' F U2 F2 R' F' U2
15. (2.45) R' F2 U2 F R2 F2 R2 U' R'
16. 3.50 F R' F' U' R2 F U2 R' F2
17. 4.82 R U2 F' R F R' F2 R2 F2
18. 4.59 U F' R2 U R F U2 R' U
19. 4.03 U2 F2 R' U2 F U' F2 U F'
20. 4.76 U' R F2 U' F R' F2 U R2 F'
21. 4.03 F2 U R F U' R2 F R' U R'
22. 4.01 U2 F2 U' R2 U F' R F2 U'
23. 3.52 F U2 R F' U2 F' R2 F U2 R'
24. 4.06 R2 F2 U R U R2 U F2 R
25. 3.58 U' R' F' R2 F' R U2 F' R' F'



Wasn't really paying attention and got a sub-4 Ao25. Doesn't mean much but it's cool ig


----------



## ProStar (Jan 2, 2023)

Spoiler: 3x3 Ao25 - 13.80



Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-02
avg of 25: 13.80

Time List:
1. 14.65 B2 L2 R2 F D2 U2 B R2 F' D U' B' L' D2 F U2 L D2 R
2. 14.83 D2 B' L F B L2 B2 L' B R2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 D' F2 L2 D2
3. 11.56 R B2 U F L F' D L' U2 R' F2 L' U2 B2 R' F2 R U2 B U
4. 14.75 R' F2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 D R2 B2 D' F2 L' R2 B' R2 D F R2
5. 13.75 R2 U' B R' L D2 B L' U D2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' L'
6. 14.90 L U F D2 B' U2 B' R2 B' L2 D2 U2 R2 D R' U2 B2 D B F2
7. 12.48 R2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 D F' U' F L D2 B U R D L'
8. 11.81 B' R D2 L2 U2 L' B2 U2 L D2 F2 L2 B L' B D' F L U F
9. 14.84 D' L' R2 D' F2 D2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 R D U' B F' R' D' U'
10. 12.68 L B' R2 B2 U2 F U2 B' L2 R2 B' U2 F R B' L' B U' R2 U2 B2
11. 11.85 D' R2 F' D B2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 D R2 U2 R2 F R F2 L' U2 B' R2
12. 14.57 L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F' U2 B U B U' L2 R U R2 F' U2
13. 13.62 R' B2 R2 F L2 F R2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' D B2 R' F' L2 B U2 F2 R
14. 13.30 L2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 U B' R U' L2 F R2 U2 F' D'
15. 12.76 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' U2 B2 L2 D' U' F' L2 R' U L2 R' U2 R2 D'
16. (15.84) F B2 R' B2 R D2 R' B2 R B2 U2 L2 B2 D B U L' D B2 L2 D
17. (17.01) B L2 U2 F D2 F' R2 B U2 B' U2 F L' R' U L2 B' F' D' B' F
18. 15.03 L' F' D2 R' B2 R' F2 R D2 R2 D2 L' D F' L' D2 B D2 F2
19. 13.54 D' R2 F' B2 D' R B L2 D' L2 D' B2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 F' D
20. 13.37 B2 U' L U2 R' U' D' R F2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 B2 U2 D2 L2 B D2 R'
21. 14.73 R' U2 D' B' R' U F L2 D B' U F2 U2 L2 D R2 D R2 B2 R2 U'
22. (10.43) R D F2 D2 R U B' L2 U L2 U2 B2 U2 L U2 B2 U2 R' D2 L U2
23. 15.73 B2 D2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F U F R D' F2 R2 B' F U'
24. 15.02 L2 F' U2 L2 B2 F' D2 B2 D2 F' L' B' L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' L
25. (11.01) B2 U L' D2 F2 U B F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R' D2 B2 R F2 U R



Crazy average. Overall easy scrambles and great performance. Very happy with it



Spoiler: 2x2 Ao25 - 4.15



Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-02
avg of 25: 4.15

Time List:
1. 4.74 F2 R U2 R2 U' F2 R F2 R U2 
2. (5.75) F2 U2 F R2 U2 F R' U2 F2 
3. 4.07 U' R' F' R F U' R2 U2 R' 
4. 4.22 F' R' F2 U R U F' R2 U F' 
5. 3.78 U F R' F U' R2 U R2 F' 
6. 4.12 R2 F' R F2 U2 R F2 U' F2 
7. 4.09 U2 F R U' R F2 U' R' F2 
8. 3.56 R F R' U2 R' F2 U' F' R2 
9. 4.04 U2 F' R2 F2 U' F' R2 F' R2 
10. (2.69) R2 F2 R U2 F' U2 F R2 U' 
11. (3.03) R' F R2 F R' U F R2 F2 
12. 4.40 F' R U2 R' F U' R U2 R2 
13. 5.33 U2 R' F R U F2 R' U R 
14. 3.27 F' U2 F2 U' F R F2 U2 R' 
15. 5.27 R' U F' U R2 U' F2 R' U' 
16. 4.84 F2 R2 F R U F2 R' U F2 
17. 4.92 U2 R2 F2 U' R U2 F R2 U' 
18. 3.65 U' R' F' U2 R F2 R' U F' 
19. 4.09 U' R' F2 U2 R U' F U R' 
20. 3.35 U' R' F U F' U2 R2 F' U' 
21. (5.34) R2 U R F2 U F' U R F' 
22. 3.98 U2 R' F' U' F U F2 U2 R2 U' 
23. 4.09 R2 F U2 R2 U R U' R' F 
24. 3.86 U2 F2 U' R' F U' F U' F2 
25. 3.51 R2 U R U F2 R2 F' U2 R'



Good average. I got several solves with 1 move or solved first layers


----------

